# RuPaul's Drag Race



## Beardo

So, for those who don't know, this is a T.V show and it's basically ratchet Next Top Model with drag queens.

And I can't get enough. 


For those who don't watch it, it's all on LogoTv.com 
I suggest season 5 to start. 
I also suggest having AdBlock.

Anyways, for those who do watch it, do you have a favorite season and a favorite queen?
I love Willam most of all (if it isn't obvious) but I'm also a huge fan of Adore Delano and some others like Bianca, Raven, Jujubee, Jinkxy, Detox, Alaska, Courtney, Milk, and BenDeLaCrem.

http://shadebutton.com/


----------



## gnoixaim

Season 6 was my favorite. Bianca Del Rio is queen. so are adore and courtney


----------



## oath2order

WHEN THE **** DOES SEASON SEVEN START.

I saw Bianca Del Rio perform live in October I think it was. omg #flawless

Darienne Lake and Ben DeLaCreme are awesome

Raven <3


----------



## Beardo

gnoixaim said:


> Season 6 was my favorite. Bianca Del Rio is queen. so are adore and courtney



Shh I'm not done with the season

I'm in the middle of episode 4

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> WHEN THE **** DOES SEASON SEVEN START.
> 
> I saw Bianca Del Rio perform live in October I think it was. omg #flawless
> 
> Darienne Lake and Ben DeLaCreme are awesome
> 
> Raven <3



I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S IN FEBRUARY!


THERE'S A QUEEN FROM IOWA CITY SO I'M FREAKING OUT

GIRL HAS MY FULL SUPPORT!

WERK, HUNTY


----------



## oath2order

absolutely hysterical


----------



## Batsu

I think season 3's my favorite (it would have been 4 but the "rivalry" between Sharon and Phi Phi got too much and it annoyed me a lot) but it's hard for me to pick a favorite queen because there are so many great ones. I am so on board with the Bianca Del Rio love, buuut Willam gives me life so


----------



## Aryxia

Bianca, Latrice & Raven are my faves<3

My parents cancelled our package that contained OutTV, so now I'll have to stream it :/ Sucks too, since it was one of the few shows we could all get together and watch.


----------



## Beardo

I wanna bump this back up because 1.) Season 7 starts in January, and 2.) Just because I want to share my love of Willam. She totally would've won is she wasn't kicked off. We all know it. Maybe if there's an all stars 2 they'll bring him back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Probably my favorite moment


----------



## CookingOkasan

I've seen every season of RuPaul's and while I think RuPaul is a ****ty person and role model, I can't help but lo key admit that I really enjoy the show. My ex and I used to eat ice cream and watch rupual's all the time


----------



## Beardo

CookingOkasan said:


> I've seen every season of RuPaul's and while I think RuPaul is a ****ty person and role model, I can't help but lo key admit that I really enjoy the show. My ex and I used to eat ice cream and watch rupual's all the time



The show is just too good.


----------



## Beardo

Heyhey! With the release of the season 7 trailer, and the surprising amount of fans on here, I was hoping maybe I could revive this thread? 

Feel free to share your thoughts and predictions for season 7 or anything else Drag Race related!


----------



## MrPicklez

Wait... a new season starts next month?! I've missed like two or three seasons so far. Damn it. I need to get caught up over the weekend.


----------



## Beardo

MrKisstoefur said:


> Wait... a new season starts next month?! I've missed like two or three seasons so far. Damn it. I need to get caught up over the weekend.



Well, it starts on March 2nd. I'm pretty sure season 4 is on Hulu and seasons 5/6 are on Logo's website, just have adblock.


----------



## MrPicklez

Beardo said:


> Well, it starts on March 2nd. I'm pretty sure season 4 is on Hulu and seasons 5/6 are on Logo's website, just have adblock.



I think the last season I watched was All Stars. I'll just get them off a torrent site if I have to. Haha


----------



## Beardo

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think the last season I watched was All Stars. I'll just get them off a torrent site if I have to. Haha



I want All stars 2! I was so disappointed when I found out Willam was gonna be on there but they cancelled on him 40 hours before they started shooting. Like, seriously? Rude.


----------



## Chibiusa

I love Drag Race. I've watched every season and have a favorite from each season so I won't bother getting into them. Top favorites though are Dela, Bianca, Raven, and Willam. Season 7 looks like it's going to be good. I'm rooting for Miss Fame, Kandy Ho, & Pearl so far, but who knows, maybe their personalities will suck. I'm so mad that it starts back up in March, though. I can't wait.


----------



## Beardo

Chibiusa said:


> I love Drag Race. I've watched every season and have a favorite from each season so I won't bother getting into them. Top favorites though are Dela, Bianca, Raven, and Willam. Season 7 looks like it's going to be good. I'm rooting for Miss Fame, Kandy Ho, & Pearl so far, but who knows, maybe their personalities will suck. I'm so mad that it starts back up in March, though. I can't wait.



I find it funny how everyone thought it was gonna come out in January, but that was actually for the trailer. I'm not a huge fan of Miss Fame, she's fishy, but I'd like more personality. I'm team Trixie and team Sasha Belle. Trixie is adorable, sexy, funny, an amazing lip syncer, and is a pretty good tap dancer. Sasha Belle is from Iowa (woohoo! Represent!), is funny as hell, gorgeous, and really friendly.  I like Max, too, but not as much.


----------



## Aryxia

Miss Fame, Pearl and Trixie Mattel are my top three right now, with Miss Fame taking the crown c;


----------



## Chibiusa

I think Miss Fame is going to be another Courtney Act. Fishy and glam, but not a great lip syncer. People on reddit have already been narrowing down which queens are being sent home which is kind of annoying. Now I know who goes home first, even though I already figured she'd be the first to go.


----------



## samsquared

RuPaul!!! Ah, I haven't watched this show since it was on Vh1! I miss it, for real. To be honest, even though she was problematic, I really liked Shangela... ;;;
Also Delta Work <3
Oh, nope, after refreshing my memory, I also watched Season Five. I liked Coco and Roxxxy from that season, but Jinkx Monsoon was not a bad choice for winner (as I can remember, but I just thought that some of the girls that season were kinda drab, like how did Alaska get to be runner up... w/e tho).


----------



## Heartcore

Kandi Ho Kandi Ho Kandi Ho


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Kandi Ho Kandi Ho Kandi Ho



She's cute <3 

Everyone (not anyone on here specifically) is making judgements on whose gonna win/go home early because of how much they're seen in the trailer, which, I personally think is stupid because Bianca Del Rio was barely in the season 6 trailer. I'm hardcore team Sasha, and we didn't see much of her.


----------



## Royce

I was rooting for Alaska Thunder**** to win :;(

And just noticed that the dress that jinx Wore in the finale of her season appeared in the early episodes :0


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> She's cute <3
> 
> Everyone (not anyone on here specifically) is making judgements on whose gonna win/go home early because of how much they're seen in the trailer, which, I personally think is stupid because Bianca Del Rio was barely in the season 6 trailer. I'm hardcore team Sasha, and we didn't see much of her.



Yeah that is really stupid. You can't judge them by that.


----------



## xTurnip

I haven't watched the new season. Guess I need to get caught up! I love this show, I watched all of season 6 and Darienne Lake was my absolute favorite. <3 

Anyway! I'll totally be catching up on the show this next week prolly. :3


----------



## Beardo

Rebeth13 said:


> I haven't watched the new season. Guess I need to get caught up! I love this show, I watched all of season 6 and Darienne Lake was my absolute favorite. <3
> 
> Anyway! I'll totally be catching up on the show this next week prolly. :3



I never really liked Darienne. I always liked Adore quite a bit, though.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> I never really liked Darienne. I always liked Adore quite a bit, though.



Milk was always my favorite of Season 6 but that's probably just because he's so hot outside of drag. Plus he's pretty cute and unique in drag as well.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Milk was always my favorite of Season 6 but that's probably just because he's so hot outside of drag. Plus he's pretty cute and unique in drag as well.



Agreed. I like tall/lanky guys, and I like Milk's drag style. Weird, but still hot in its own way.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I loved season 6 because of Bianca and Adore. I got annoyed with Courtney because she wasn't very creative she just based it on pretty. -.- I also love Jinkx, Nina Flowers, Raja, Willam, Roxxy Andrews, Manila, Alaska, Chad, Alyssa, Jujubee. 

For season 7 I only like Miss Fame <3


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I loved season 6 because of Bianca and Adore. I got annoyed with Courtney because she wasn't very creative she just based it on pretty. -.- I also love Jinkx, Nina Flowers, Raja, Willam, Roxxy Andrews, Manila, Alaska, Chad, Alyssa, Jujubee.
> 
> For season 7 I only like Miss Fame <3



I didn't like Courtney on the show either. Mainly because she'd always throw shade but put it in a way that was so "nice" and she'd always cut people down but put it in a way so no one thought she was being shady.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Agreed. I like tall/lanky guys, and I like Milk's drag style. Weird, but still hot in its own way.



Milk is my babe. Love him

I was never a huge fan of Adore, does that make me weird? She just never seemed all that spectacular to me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I just got annoyed with her. Lol Ben and Milk were awesome too. For season I want Miss Fame to win. I'm always watching her make tutorials. XD but Kandi Ho caught my attention along with Max


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I just got annoyed with her. Lol Ben and Milk were awesome too. For season I want Miss Fame to win. I'm always watching her make tutorials. XD but Kandi Ho caught my attention along with Max



Kandi is my favorite to win Season 7. She's just so pretty in drag. 

I also forgot that I liked Gia Gunn from Season 6 as well.

"Let me feel my oats"


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Oh gosh xD Gia's eyelashes though.... XD I see Kandi Ho in the top 3


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Oh gosh xD Gia's eyelashes though.... XD I see Kandi Ho in the top 3



Oh Gia was a hot mess. I didn't really care for her attitude but I will give her the fact that she had some hilarious quotes.

Also, Marina is amazing. How do you feel about the Froot singles so far?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Oh Gia was a hot mess. I didn't really care for her attitude but I will give her the fact that she had some hilarious quotes.
> 
> Also, Marina is amazing. How do you feel about the Froot singles so far?



I LOVE froot 0.0 omg I listen to it everyday xD along with happy. I must say Marina deserves more fame. She's so talented.


----------



## RhinoK

I only ever heard of this series until about 20 days ago from Michelle Visage (a judge) mentioned it on Celebrity Big Brother. Needless to say she's my favourite and I'm rooting for her to win, and I'm interested in starting this series now


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lol Michelle is only a judge.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I LOVE froot 0.0 omg I listen to it everyday xD along with happy. I must say Marina deserves more fame. She's so talented.



My favorite one so far is the one she just released "I'm a Ruin"

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> I only ever heard of this series until about 20 days ago from Michelle Visage (a judge) mentioned it on Celebrity Big Brother. Needless to say she's my favourite and I'm rooting for her to win, and I'm interested in starting this series now



Michelle is on celebrity big brother? Lmao.

And welcome to the drag race~ Seasons 4,5,6 are the best.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> My favorite one so far is the one she just released "I'm a Ruin"



I have to listen to it 0.0 brb Ty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> My favorite one so far is the one she just released "I'm a Ruin"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle is on celebrity big brother? Lmao.
> 
> And welcome to the drag race~ Seasons 4,5,6 are the best.



It's perfect.....


----------



## Beardo

RhinoK said:


> I only ever heard of this series until about 20 days ago from Michelle Visage (a judge) mentioned it on Celebrity Big Brother. Needless to say she's my favourite and I'm rooting for her to win, and I'm interested in starting this series now



I'm a big fan of Celebrity Big Brother, so it's nice to see Michelle on there. That's the whole reason I started watching! I really suggest Drag Race if you ever have the time.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Drag Race is perfection


----------



## RhinoK

Beardo said:


> I'm a big fan of Celebrity Big Brother, so it's nice to see Michelle on there. That's the whole reason I started watching! I really suggest Drag Race if you ever have the time.



At this minute she's facing the public vote to be the winner and she's receiving a lot of support. She may just win.... 
I'll make a start on Season 4 (as it has been recommended here) when CBB finishes tonight, thank you


----------



## Beardo

RhinoK said:


> At this minute she's facing the public vote to be the winner and she's receiving a lot of support. She may just win....
> I'll make a start on Season 4 (as it has been recommended here) when CBB finishes tonight, thank you





Spoiler: big brother spoilers



When michelle lost I just... just...



ONLY A FEW MORE WEEKS UNTIL SEASON 7! I'm hoping to get my Trixie Mattel shirt by then. I really want Sasha Belle shirts!


----------



## Stumpmaker

Love it


----------



## Beardo

Willam Belli for All Stars 2!

I'd love to see All Stars 2 after season 7 ends


----------



## Jarrad

I watched this and it made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## milkyi

I've only seen it on Game Theory, haven't watched it but it looks cool.


----------



## Beardo

Yuelia said:


> I've only seen it on Game Theory, haven't watched it but it looks cool.



Wait, when was it on Game Theory? I love Game Theory, so I'm surprised I haven't seen this...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I watched this and it made me feel uncomfortable.



Why's that?


----------



## loreiid

RuPauls "Best friend race" was mentioned a lot in this  game theory video about how video games might be anti-LGBTQ


----------



## n64king

Lol me and a friend have seen Alaska & Jinkx in WeHo before. He's seen Alaska a handful of times too, but me, just once a piece. Cool stuff...
Another time we went all over creation to find a shop that sold Alaskan Thunder flip, pretty good too if I might add. It was like the one yellow accented strain I've ever seen.


----------



## loreiid

Question:

What is your favorite season of RuPaul's Drag Race?

(Mine is def Season 4)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO 

Honey Mahogany's first day outfit was *HEART EYE EMOJI*


----------



## Beardo

Spoopy Christe said:


> RuPauls "Best friend race" was mentioned a lot in this  game theory video about how video games might be anti-LGBTQ



Oh, I'll have to go back and watch that


----------



## Heartcore

Is anyone else LIVING for Pearl outside of Drag?

I saw him in the new trailer and he is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## azukitan

Oh lawdy, I adore this show more than words can describe :'D


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Is anyone else LIVING for Pearl outside of Drag?
> 
> I saw him in the new trailer and he is the cutest thing ever.



Yasss

I really like Sasha and Trixie out of drag, too

But holy ****tttt Pearl is gorgeous

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Oh lawdy, I adore this show more than words can describe :'D



Same haha


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Yasss
> 
> I really like Sasha and Trixie out of drag, too
> 
> But holy ****tttt Pearl is gorgeous
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Same haha



Pearl's boyself legit made her one of my favs for this season. I liked her before but my gawd

- - - Post Merge - - -

Max is cute af too out of drag but I still don't like her lolz


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Pearl's boyself legit made her one of my favs for this season. I liked her before but my gawd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Max is cute af too out of drag but I still don't like her lolz



Whaaaaat?!
I'm breakin up with you

MAX IS BABE!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Whaaaaat?!
> I'm breakin up with you
> 
> MAX IS BABE!



I don't like her character, but then again, it could change during the season. We'll seeeee


----------



## hifimessage

I'm excited to see a thread for this show here because RPDR is one of my absolute favorite shows.
It's really hard for me to pick a favorite but after meeting Phi Phi and following her postshow, she's definitely blossomed into one of the most talented queens I've ever seen.

I'm really excited about the upcoming season and I'm definitely Team Chachki. Atlanta has a ton of talent, it's just a shame that a lot of the queens improved way after their stint on the show (Phoenix, NPB). I've seen Violet perform several times before she was even announced and she's definitely a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Beardo

hifimessage said:


> I'm excited to see a thread for this show here because RPDR is one of my absolute favorite shows.
> It's really hard for me to pick a favorite but after meeting Phi Phi and following her postshow, she's definitely blossomed into one of the most talented queens I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm really excited about the upcoming season and I'm definitely Team Chachki. Atlanta has a ton of talent, it's just a shame that a lot of the queens improved way after their stint on the show (Phoenix, NPB). I've seen Violet perform several times before she was even announced and she's definitely a force to be reckoned with.



I like Violet, too.

I'm also Team Katya. I love Mom! Her tumblr is incredible


----------



## oath2order

Willam sucks.

I refuse to look up the queens my first impression will be the show


----------



## Fawning

Alaska is love. Alaska is life.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> Willam sucks.
> 
> I refuse to look up the queens my first impression will be the show



I tried to do that, but couldn't resist.


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Willam sucks.




Not today Satan, not today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fawning said:


> Alaska is love. Alaska is life.



My name's yours, what's Alaska?


----------



## Franny

i didnt even know this show existed a few days ago but thanks to this thread, i think i have a new fave show.
i just started season 5 and i absolutely love honey mahogany. she's so amazing <3 i'm only on episode 3 though, my internets too slow to load some of the episodes :c


----------



## Heartcore

Sucre said:


> i didnt even know this show existed a few days ago but thanks to this thread, i think i have a new fave show.
> i just started season 5 and i absolutely love honey mahogany. she's so amazing <3 i'm only on episode 3 though, my internets too slow to load some of the episodes :c



Welcome to the drag race~
My S5 fav is Alaska


----------



## Franny

Heartcore said:


> Welcome to the drag race~
> My S5 fav is Alaska



thank you 
Alaska is pretty great too, i especially love the dress she made out of those bags. 
although, ive been wondering. is there a specific reason why Ru pronounce's Ivy Winters name the way she does? or is it just cause?


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]I've wondered this too ^ 

Started watching the show last season and instantly Bianca del Rio became my favorite from the very beginning. <3 I'm a little nervous about looking up the queens before the season premier, but eh. . .[/size]


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I used to watch this whenever it was on tv. I keep randomly thinking about this show and having a crave to watch it. Sadly haven't been able to due to not having internet in my place. Good timing for me to see this thread though because today I finally got internet here! 
Think I may have to watch that tonight.


----------



## Beardo

Sucre said:


> thank you
> Alaska is pretty great too, i especially love the dress she made out of those bags.
> although, ive been wondering. is there a specific reason why Ru pronounce's Ivy Winters name the way she does? or is it just cause?



Lol, sorry to say it isn't explained until the finale.

IVYYYYYYYYYY WINTERRRRSSSSS

I love Jade Jolie and Jinkx Monsoon <3


----------



## kappnfangirl

God, who doesn't love Drag Race? One of the most entertaining and creative shows on TV atm!

My all time faves are Willam (he was very entertaining), Alaska Thunder****, Latrice Royale, Chad Michaels and Bianca Del Rio (Queen tbh) 

Mostly I just love the drama and the fashions :3


----------



## Franny

Beardo said:


> Lol, sorry to say it isn't explained until the finale.
> 
> IVYYYYYYYYYY WINTERRRRSSSSS
> 
> I love Jade Jolie and Jinkx Monsoon <3



i'll have to just watch the rest to find out then wont i ;o i'm on episode 3 right now.
jade is adorable, oh my gosh. i love all of the queens. except serena chacha. she got on my nerves pretty quick.


----------



## Heartcore

All I have to say about season 5:

...back rolls?


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> All I have to say about season 5:
> 
> ...back rolls?



And the academy award goes to...

_**** YOU ALYSSA_

Iconic


----------



## JellofishXD

Haha the lengths the queens go to...
I've watched season 5 and season 6 on YouTube
I wanted honey or vivienne to win but then they sucked
Season 6 I wanted Gia or Adore to win but Adore got annoying and Gia got out pretty fast.


----------



## Beardo

JellofishXD said:


> Haha the lengths the queens go to...
> I've watched season 5 and season 6 on YouTube
> I wanted honey or vivienne to win but then they sucked
> Season 6 I wanted Gia or Adore to win but Adore got annoying and Gia got out pretty fast.



I'm sorry but Adore is babe


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

She is :3


----------



## Heartcore

I know that no one will agree with me, but I felt really really sorry for Laganja. The first time I watched season 6 I just thought of her as this big joke, the way she got jealous of Adore and all that, but I heard that she has terrible anxiety and most of the time when she had those panic attacks, it wasn't her acting. Whether that's true or not, I don't know, but I know that she tried really hard to better her drag and the judges still dragged her every week, not to mention the other queens. I still don't think she should of won Season 6, but I felt that she got treated really poorly and I kind of feel sorry for her.

I think that's another reason I liked Gia so much, while all the other queens kind of ganged up on Laganja and rolled their eyes at her, I think Gia genuinely felt sorry for Laganja and really tried to comfort her to the best of her abilities.

But never the less, Laganja still made great T.V.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I know that no one will agree with me, but I felt really really sorry for Laganja. The first time I watched season 6 I just thought of her as this big joke, the way she got jealous of Adore and all that, but I heard that she has terrible anxiety and most of the time when she had those panic attacks, it wasn't her acting. Whether that's true or not, I don't know, but I know that she tried really hard to better her drag and the judges still dragged her every week, not to mention the other queens. I still don't think she should of won Season 6, but I felt that she got treated really poorly and I kind of feel sorry for her.
> 
> I think that's another reason I liked Gia so much, while all the other queens kind of ganged up on Laganja and rolled their eyes at her, I think Gia genuinely felt sorry for Laganja and really tried to comfort her to the best of her abilities.
> 
> But never the less, Laganja still made great T.V.



I mean, I understand that, but sometimes it seemed a little over the top. I don't know

I like Laganja a lot outside of drag race though. She's a sweet girl... boy.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> I mean, I understand that, but sometimes it seemed a little over the top. I don't know
> 
> I like Laganja a lot outside of drag race though. She's a sweet girl... boy.



She's definitely over the top. There's no denying that, but it was just sad. Like she was trying so hard not to get left behind by the other girls that she put on this facade that just came off as annoying. I really didn't care for Laganja or Laganja's drag and tbh I still don't think it's nearly as the majority of season 6. But there were quite a few messes that season, Adore being one of them. I think Laganja and Adore were near the same level when it came to looks, but Adore's personality was just 50 times better than Laganja's. I just felt bad for her finding out that she had such bad anxiety.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> She's definitely over the top. There's no denying that, but it was just sad. Like she was trying so hard not to get left behind by the other girls that she put on this facade that just came off as annoying. I really didn't care for Laganja or Laganja's drag and tbh I still don't think it's nearly as the majority of season 6. But there were quite a few messes that season, Adore being one of them. I think Laganja and Adore were near the same level when it came to looks, but Adore's personality was just 50 times better than Laganja's. I just felt bad for her finding out that she had such bad anxiety.



*screeches because Adore*

I'm watching season 7 right now


----------



## JellofishXD

bump!


----------



## Beardo

JellofishXD said:


> bump!



Thanks!


*ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE THE OFFICIAL RELEASE OF SEASON 7!

Whose team are you on?*

Team Max, team Mom (Katya), and most importantly, team plastic (Trixie) and team SASHA BELLE!!!!!!


----------



## JellofishXD

Team plastic lol


----------



## Heartcore

Team Pearl. I have been living for Pearl tbh.

Also Team Ho. 

One of my friends is totally team Katya. So I am betting that I'll like her as well. You're going to kill me but I felt guilty watching E1 before the premier so I decided to wait until March 2nd x'D

I got like 4 seconds into it and was like, "I FEEL AWFUL BETRAYING MOTHER RU LIKE THIS"


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Team Pearl. I have been living for Pearl tbh.
> 
> Also Team Ho.
> 
> One of my friends is totally team Katya. So I am betting that I'll like her as well. You're going to kill me but I felt guilty watching E1 before the premier so I decided to wait until March 2nd x'D
> 
> I got like 4 seconds into it and was like, "I FEEL AWFUL BETRAYING MOTHER RU LIKE THIS"



Aw I spent like 2 minutes emailing that to you
WHAT IS MY LIFE

No, jk. 

Mom's tumblr is giving me life


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Aw I spent like 2 minutes emailing that to you
> WHAT IS MY LIFE
> 
> No, jk.
> 
> Mom's tumblr is giving me life



I'M SORRY YOUR EFFORTS WERE IN VAIN. I'M TERRIBLE LIKE ALASKA'S MAKE UP.

I've actually gone and followed Pearl on every form of social media, other than seeing if she had a tumblr. I honestly only followed her praying she'd post pics of her boyself.


----------



## JellofishXD

Katya kinda reminds me of Alaska lol


----------



## Beardo

CAN WE JUST TALK ABOUT DRUNK MAKEOVER FOR A MINUTE

LIKE

Y'ALL NEED TO GO WATCH IT






I actually cried when I watched it a few nights ago. The whole Belle family is just too good... omg


----------



## Beardo

OFFICIAL SEASON 7 PREMIERE RELEASE DAY! WOOHOO!
Who will be watching?

I've already had episodes one and two spoiled, but I'm still going to watch~


----------



## Beardo

http://twitcam.livestream.com/geokt

IF YOU CAN'T WATCH IT, HERE IS A LINK TO A LIVESTREAM!

The video quality isn't very good, but the audio is fine. You can still see everything, though.


----------



## tae

fave season: 6
fave queen: miss bianca ofc. because she's the heartless momma who ends up taking care of all her little ones.

but i honestly have so many feels for rpdr it's not even okay.


----------



## Heartcore

GAGGING OVER PEARL.

I ALSO LOVE MAX SO FAR HE'S SOOO CUTE.

I also Hate Miss Fame. She's annoying.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> GAGGING OVER PEARL.
> 
> I ALSO LOVE MAX SO FAR HE'S SOOO CUTE.
> 
> I also Hate Miss Fame. She's annoying.



SASHA
MOM
MAX
AND
TRIXU

DNFJBGJSFNLKDNFLDKSNFLSNFKDSNFDKSNFKSNF

Literally never hated someone as much as I hate Miss Fame 

"C'MON CHIN STRAP"

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> fave season: 6
> fave queen: miss bianca ofc. because she's the heartless momma who ends up taking care of all her little ones.



Her relationship with Adore is so ****ing cute!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> SASHA
> MOM
> MAX
> AND
> TRIXU
> 
> DNFJBGJSFNLKDNFLDKSNFLSNFKDSNFDKSNFKSNF
> 
> Literally never hated someone as much as I hate Miss Fame
> 
> "C'MON CHIN STRAP"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Her relationship with Adore is so ****ing cute!



I like Trixie alot too. I can't stand Miss Fame. She's so full of herself and she acts like she has it all in the bag. Kandy Ho was one of my favs early on but she's really not impressing me. I didn't like how shady she was to tempest right away. It wasn't even funny it just seemed hateful. I also really don't like Jasmine. Her drag is so ugly to me. I seriously can't stop gagging over Pearl to focus on anything else. Her fall/spring looks were gorgeous. (S)HE IS GORGEOUS. Miss Fame just...I hope she goes home soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I like Katya too. She made me laugh out loud with that body of a 55 year old mountain climber comment.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Omg I just found the RPDR thread. YES!


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Omg I just found the RPDR thread. YES!



hiyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I like Trixie alot too. I can't stand Miss Fame. She's so full of herself and she acts like she has it all in the bag. Kandy Ho was one of my favs early on but she's really not impressing me. I didn't like how shady she was to tempest right away. It wasn't even funny it just seemed hateful. I also really don't like Jasmine. Her drag is so ugly to me. I seriously can't stop gagging over Pearl to focus on anything else. Her fall/spring looks were gorgeous. (S)HE IS GORGEOUS. Miss Fame just...I hope she goes home soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I like Katya too. She made me laugh out loud with that body of a 55 year old mountain climber comment.



MOM <3

Not really liking Kandy Ho

She can't sew
Her personality is dull

I mean, she's nice to look at...

Adore couldn't sew but at least she could (mostly) work around it, had good looks, AND a good personality

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Omg I just found the RPDR thread. YES!









Hey babe <3


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> MOM <3
> 
> Not really liking Kandy Ho
> 
> She can't sew
> Her personality is dull
> 
> I mean, she's nice to look at...
> 
> Adore couldn't sew but at least she could (mostly) work around it, had good looks, AND a good personality



Agreed. Her look is gorgeous, but her personality is not great.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Hiyeeeee to the both of you! Are y'all watching the premier tonight?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Hiyeeeee to the both of you! Are y'all watching the premier tonight?



Yes I am!

Omg Sasha is breaking my heart 

I KNOW SHE HAS SO MUCH MORE! UGH!

I love her so so much, but her true greatness isn't showing


----------



## Heartcore

Yesss I'm gagging over this premier, although, I don't like that this is the first challenge. I would of liked to seen their work in clothes first lol. 

My new picks: 1. Pearl 2. Max 3. Katya 4. Trixie


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Yesss I'm gagging over this premier, although, I don't like that this is the first challenge. I would of liked to seen their work in clothes first lol.
> 
> My new picks: 1. Pearl 2. Max 3. Katya 4. Trixie









For me it's
Sasha, Trixie, Max, and Mom


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oh when my roommate spoiled that tea about Ms. Sasha Belle I almost smacked him I was so upset. I would have loved to have seen her through at least til snatch game.

I'll be happy if Katya at least makes top 5, can't get enough of her.


----------



## Heartcore

Kandy is so bitter, my god. What is her issue with Tempest? Tempest seems like a very genuine and good hearted person.


----------



## Fhyn_K

What's Kandy going on about? (West coast)


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh when my roommate spoiled that tea about Ms. Sasha Belle I almost smacked him I was so upset. I would have loved to have seen her through at least til snatch game.
> 
> I'll be happy if Katya at least makes top 5, can't get enough of her.



Dude, she would've SLAYED Snatch Games.

I'm so mad! Ugh! 

Check out her YouTube channel, it's ****ing comedy gold.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Kandy is so bitter, my god. What is her issue with Tempest? Tempest seems like a very genuine and good hearted person.



EXACTLY! UGH!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> What's Kandy going on about? (West coast)



She thinks she did SO great when she really didn't


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> What's Kandy going on about? (West coast)



Tempest's age. She was just being rude. Not even shady.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Dude, she would've SLAYED Snatch Games.
> 
> I'm so mad! Ugh!
> 
> Check out her YouTube channel, it's ****ing comedy gold.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY! UGH!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks she did SO great when she really didn't



DID YOU SEE MISS FAME ROLL HER EYES AT VIOLET?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Wth? Kandy should calm down because a bitter ***** does not age well and WE ALL KNOW that she's not S4 Phi Phi but more S6 Gia. I hope she leaves before snatch game though.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Tempest's age. She was just being rude. Not even shady.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SEE MISS FAME ROLL HER EYES AT VIOLET?



YEAH! 

SHE'S A ****!

I USUALLY DON'T USE THAT WORD BUT IT ACCURATELY DESCRIBES HER!


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Wth? Kandy should calm down because a bitter ***** does not age well and WE ALL KNOW that she's not S4 Phi Phi but more S6 Gia. I hope she leaves before snatch game though.



At least Gia had a funny personality and was memorable. Kandy Ho is just bitter for the sake of being bitter. I actually like Gia Gunn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> YEAH!
> 
> SHE'S A ****!
> 
> I USUALLY DON'T USE THAT WORD BUT IT ACCURATELY DESCRIBES HER!



Agreed. She's awful. And she seems like she's going to be like Phi Phi. Or worse.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> At least Gia had a funny personality and was memorable. Kandy Ho is just bitter for the sake of being bitter. I actually like Gia Gunn.
> Agreed. She's awful. And she seems like she's going to be like Phi Phi. Or worse.



Definitely Phi Phi. The question is... who will be our dear, sweet, Willam? 

Mom?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Definitely Phi Phi. The question is... who will be our dear, sweet, Willam?
> 
> Mom?



I sure hope so because Mom seems smart enough to milk the system for all its gooey perks.
And very few queens are as smart as Willam.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I sure hope so because Mom seems smart enough to milk the system for all its gooey perks.
> And very few queens are as smart as Willam.



So, so, true

Willam is so intelligent. He could easily win another drag race season, or all stars, if he wanted to.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> So, so, true
> 
> Willam is so intelligent. He could easily win another drag race season, or all stars, if he wanted to.



Just for fun I would LOVE Willam to be on another season because she gives great soundbites. WoW/Logo knows that she will do it if they're willing to cut her a check.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Just for fun I would LOVE Willam to be on another season because she gives great soundbites. WoW/Logo knows that she will do it if they're willing to cut her a check.



Haha, maybe. 

NURSE


----------



## Heartcore

Oh definitely Katya. She's the witty one of this season. She nearly had me in tears laughing a few times. She's pretty great so far from what I can tell.


----------



## Royce

At least she isnt as bad as Venus D Lite ,she fake af, her ring my bell episode LOL .


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Oh definitely Katya. She's the witty one of this season. She nearly had me in tears laughing a few times. She's pretty great so far from what I can tell.



Her Tumblr... sweet Jesus


I asked her a question and the answer did not disappoint

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> At least she isnt as bad as Venus D Lite ,she fake af, her ring my bell episode LOL .



True. I don't know which is real, show Miss Fame or Twitter Miss Fame

She's super nice on Twitter, but on the show so far...


----------



## Arcticfox5

I've never seen this show or heard of it before, but I just wanted to say: BenDeLaCrem is the best name ever!


----------



## Beardo

Arcticfox5 said:


> I've never seen this show or heard of it before, but I just wanted to say: BenDeLaCrem is the best name ever!



Haha, I love Dela!

My name is BenDeLaCreme
Dela for short
De for shorter
Miss Creme if you're nasty


----------



## valval

Watching the new episode for season 7 rn!


----------



## Heartcore

Trixie has such a cute personality. She made me "aww" a few times on Untucked. Pearl is super chill and I love it. Katya is HILARIOUS. But I'm really not loving the new format for Untucked. It kind of makes the show seem less dramatic to me.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Just watched everything and I'm so confused. I don't even know who to root for anymore. My list is f'd.


----------



## oath2order

Love Katya

Kandy is awesome like damn


----------



## oath2order

Ornacia should have a season 7 queen


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Just watched everything and I'm so confused. I don't even know who to root for anymore. My list is f'd.



I definitely don't think Tempest deserved to go home, especially after watching Untucked. She was such a nice person! 

I'm hoping Jasmine, Fame, & Kandy leave ASAP.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I definitely don't think Tempest deserved to go home, especially after watching Untucked. She was such a nice person!
> 
> I'm hoping Jasmine, Fame, & Kandy leave ASAP.



Ugh I know. After untucked the very sight of Kandy makes me bitter af. I need to reevaluate my top 3.


----------



## Beardo

Ughggggghgghg

I love this new untucked... but Sasha

Gurl, I love you but your time on the show so far isn't amounting to much

It breaks my heart. Everyone is saying she's filler and stuff

Ugggggghhhhhh

Trixie, Max, and Mom are dream top 3 at this point

I guess I'll have to enjoy my babe on YouTube, and maybe sometime in real life since her home club is an hour away or whatever. Her and Ginger Minj are gonna be about 20 minutes away, real soon. Same with Willam


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Ughggggghgghg
> 
> I love this new untucked... but Sasha
> 
> Gurl, I love you but your time on the show so far isn't amounting to much
> 
> It breaks my heart. Everyone is saying she's filler and stuff
> 
> Ugggggghhhhhh
> 
> Trixie, Max, and Mom are dream top 3 at this point
> 
> I guess I'll have to enjoy my babe on YouTube, and maybe sometime in real life since her home club is an hour away or whatever. Her and Ginger Minj are gonna be about 20 minutes away, real soon. Same with Willam



I just marathon'd Sasha's youtube and I'm even more CONVINCED she would have slayed snatch game! I get that this is the season of fashion queens but I'm treating them like I treat pictures, swipe left.

I'm just gonna lurk for the next few episodes; maybe a top 3 will form.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I just marathon'd Sasha's youtube and I'm even more CONVINCED she would have slayed snatch game! I get that this is the season of fashion queens but I'm treating them like I treat pictures, swipe left.
> 
> I'm just gonna lurk for the next few episodes; maybe a top 3 will form.



Yeah

If Miss Fame gets into the top 3.... so help me Jesus

Drunk Makeover gives me life. Holy **** it's the highlight of my day whenever I watch it. So funny. Sasha and the rest of her drag family are very talented. I love Sugar Pop Belle, Myling, and Gina a lot.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Yeah
> 
> If Miss Fame gets into the top 3....
> 
> So help me Jesus



Isn't she one of the holy trifecta along with Violet and Pearl? Idc about her to be honest. If she makes it that far, bless her but I'm going to be bitter.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Isn't she one of the holy trifecta along with Violet and Pearl? Idc about her to be honest. If she makes it that far, bless her but I'm going to be bitter.



Yeah. I quite like Violet and Pearl, and I wouldn't mind if they won, I just love the personalities of Trixie, Max, and Mom.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Yeah. I quite like Violet and Pearl, and I wouldn't mind if they won, I just love the personalities of Trixie, Max, and Mom.



Those three along with Jasmine, Kennedy, and Mrs. Kasha Davis are the ones left I enjoy watching. Pearl and Violet I've just accepted that they're going to be around for awhile. Good for Trixie though because I'm hoping her beef with Violet  means she'll make it far.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Those three along with Jasmine, Kennedy, and Mrs. Kasha Davis are the ones left I enjoy watching. Pearl and Violet I've just accepted that they're going to be around for awhile. Good for Trixie though because I'm hoping her beef with Violet  means she'll make it far.



Mmmhm! I want DRAMA! I like the new untucked, and it's nice to not see fights every ten seconds, but at the same time, I kinda miss all the screaming and the drink throwing and the Willam. 

Now I'm watching Sasha and wanting her for All Stars

I want to see her in snatch games or the puppet challenge

Ok, I'm done ranting about Sasha Belle


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Mmmhm! I want DRAMA! I like the new untucked, and it's nice to not see fights every ten seconds, but at the same time, I kinda miss all the screaming and the drink throwing and the Willam.
> 
> Now I'm watching Sasha and wanting her for All Stars
> 
> I want to see her in snatch games or the puppet challenge
> 
> Ok, I'm done ranting about Sasha Belle



F that I'm not. I'm going through all her SASHA BELLE presents DRUNK MAKEOVER and the bitter betty-ness of it all is going to be there until EP3. But yes, DRAMA. I mean once Laganja left last season it really became Rupaul's Best Friend Race so a LEGIT beef is giving me life. I LOVE the new untucked and I especially like the last few minutes where we get more than just some lipstick on a mirror and a sentence.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> F that I'm not. I'm going through all her SASHA BELLE presents DRUNK MAKEOVER and the bitter betty-ness of it all is going to be there until EP3. But yes, DRAMA. I mean once Laganja left last season it really became Rupaul's Best Friend Race so a LEGIT beef is giving me life. I LOVE the new untucked and I especially like the last few minutes where we get more than just some lipstick on a mirror and a sentence.



I NEED MORE SASHA BELLE IN MY LIFE

UGH!

Whenever people say they don't like her very much, I just point them towards her YouTube channel.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> I NEED MORE SASHA BELLE IN MY LIFE
> 
> UGH!
> 
> Whenever people say they don't like her very much, I just point them towards her YouTube channel.



It's so refreshing to see someone live for Sasha as much as I'm growing to love her! Next Eps untucked is going to wreck me I'm so not there for that.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> It's so refreshing to see someone live for Sasha as much as I'm growing to love her! Next Eps untucked is going to wreck me I'm so not there for that.



If she isn't in the next All Stars, I will scream. Girl deserves a second chance! 

I'm here and ready to fangirl over Sasha any time


----------



## Fhyn_K

Is she your hometown queen? Because lucky you! I wanna see her live so bad.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Is she your hometown queen? Because lucky you! I wanna see her live so bad.



Yeah. I'm not old enough to get into the shows, but I'll probably sneak in one of these days.


----------



## Espurr96

I don't know how I should exactly feel about this show. I mean I am MtF transgender and my grandma watches it so I've seen bits and pieces. Honestly I think it causes confusion about people like me and makes us look like a form of entertainment. I don't know, just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Beardo

Espurr96 said:


> I don't know how I should exactly feel about this show. I mean I am MtF transgender and my grandma watches it so I've seen bits and pieces. Honestly I think it causes confusion about people like me and makes us look like a form of entertainment. I don't know, just thinking out loud here.



Yeah, I can understand why you would think that.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Yeah. I'm not old enough to get into the shows, but I'll probably sneak in one of these days.



Oh damn I'm old then. There's drag-con if you could somehow swing funds to get to LA somewhere in May, I know Sasha is going there along with everyone else relevant. Minors should be able to go.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh damn I'm old then. There's drag-con if you could somehow swing funds to get to LA somewhere in May, I know Sasha is going there along with everyone else relevant.



I'd love to go, but I'm not sure about the age limit and how I'd get there. There's also some LGBT+ camp down there over the summer I want to go to. 

My other mom, Bible Girl, is going. I want mom to punch me R.I.P


----------



## Heartcore

Espurr96 said:


> I don't know how I should exactly feel about this show. I mean I am MtF transgender and my grandma watches it so I've seen bits and pieces. Honestly I think it causes confusion about people like me and makes us look like a form of entertainment. I don't know, just thinking out loud here.



I don't think that's really fair to compare the two. Drag Kings/Queens are completely different than transgender; and I feel that most people, aside from the hillbilly homophobes, understand and know that they are two different things. Drag really isn't anything like transgender, as trans women/men are women/men and Drag Kings/Queens are exaggerations of Men/Women. It's the same thing as acting. And for a lot of people; drag is the first step to realizing they are transgender and they feel more comfortable as a sex other than their own. Drag is it's own art form that isn't related to T at all. Just because someone wears clothes of the opposite sex to entertain people, it doesn't equate to making trans people look like a form of entertainment.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Espurr96 said:


> I don't know how I should exactly feel about this show. I mean I am MtF transgender and my grandma watches it so I've seen bits and pieces. Honestly I think it causes confusion about people like me and makes us look like a form of entertainment. I don't know, just thinking out loud here.



You should feel how you want to feel. There's no argument in the world that will change a person's mind unless you, yourself accepts it. The very same can be said about the general population's individual perception of drag, Drag Race, and transgender individuals. Heartcore very eloquently describes the basis of what drag is and drag in itself is an everyday activity done by everyone. If we were to just say drag is dressing up as the opposite gender, we're dismissing the fact the drag is dressing up to what we want to display. And I think the the show helps people, who are genuinely interested, understand that once the wigs come off and the make-up is cleaned off, they are men. Once that is understood it makes it easier to differentiate drag performers from individuals who have transitioned, transitioning, or identify as wanting to.

Of course there will be people who can't see others through their layers and box them into a category because they're too lazy to try to understand the greater concept of identity. As for yourself, I congratulate you for living your truth and I apologize if the show offends you in any way. Food for thought.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> You should feel how you want to feel. There's no argument in the world that will change a person's mind unless you, yourself accepts it. The very same can be said about the general population's individual perception of drag, Drag Race, and transgender individuals. Heartcore very eloquently describes the basis of what drag is and drag in itself is an everyday activity done by everyone. If we were to just say drag is dressing up as the opposite gender, we're dismissing the fact the drag is dressing up to what we want to display. And I think the the show helps people, who are genuinely interested, understand that once the wigs come off and the make-up is cleaned off, they are men. Once that is understood it makes it easier to differentiate drag performers from individuals who have transitioned, transitioning, or identify as wanting to.
> 
> Of course there will be people who can't see others through their layers and box them into a category because they're too lazy to try to understand the greater concept of identity. As for yourself, I congratulate you for living your truth and I apologize if the show offends you in any way. Food for thought.



Thank you. I think you stated what I was trying to say much more efficiently than I did in my original post.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I fear for Miss Pearl. She has some die hards on reddit and I'm sensing an Adore Delano rift forming. I mean I'm neutral towards her at the moment, but some fan antics might do a bit of damage.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> I fear for Miss Pearl. She has some die hards on reddit and I'm sensing an Adore Delano rift forming. I mean I'm neutral towards her at the moment, but some fan antics might do a bit of damage.



I don't really know. I love Pearl and she's definitely my #1 pick for this season and I think she's going to probably be one of this season's most popular, but who knows. I hope people don't become annoyingly crazy over her. The same thing could be said for any of the popular queens. I know some die hard Willam fans who can get really annoying (not talking about u beardo my love ur perf) and the same goes for Bianca, Alaska, Adore, etc. There's always going to be those nutso fans


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I don't really know. I love Pearl and she's definitely my #1 pick for this season and I think she's going to probably be one of this season's most popular, but who knows. I hope people don't become annoyingly crazy over her. The same thing could be said for any of the popular queens. I know some die hard Willam fans who can get really annoying (not talking about u beardo my love ur perf) and the same goes for Bianca, Alaska, Adore, etc. There's always going to be those nutso fans



Yeah, totally. I mean so far Kandy Ho and Miss Fame pretty much sealed her fate until the season is over, but other than her all I see is pretty positive things for the other gals. Pearl is the one I'm pegging to win because she just has IT and winner written all over her perf. mug. Hell Jinkx just became neutral not too long ago, nutso fans are too much lmao.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Yeah, totally. I mean so far Kandy Ho and Miss Fame pretty much sealed her fate until the season is over, but other than her all I see is pretty positive things for the other gals. Pearl is the one I'm pegging to win because she just has IT and winner written all over her perf. mug. Hell Jinkx just became neutral not too long ago, nutso fans are too much lmao.



I was shocked to see Kandy Ho in the bottom two for the first episode. Didn't expect that. Miss fame is just perfect and hopefully she wins but I feel like Rupaul wouldn't pick her for some reason.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Yeah, totally. I mean so far Kandy Ho and Miss Fame pretty much sealed her fate until the season is over, but other than her all I see is pretty positive things for the other gals. Pearl is the one I'm pegging to win because she just has IT and winner written all over her perf. mug. Hell Jinkx just became neutral not too long ago, nutso fans are too much lmao.



Kandy Ho was surprisingly my favorite before the first episode. But she just had a bad attitude. I knew I wouldn't like Miss Fame. I don't think she's all that great looking in/out of drag, but you can tell she thinks her **** doesn't stink. I can't stand her. And the way she rolled her eyes at Violet when Violet won the challenge, I was so mad. Hate Miss Fame.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I was shocked to see Kandy Ho in the bottom two for the first episode. Didn't expect that. Miss fame is just perfect and hopefully she wins but I feel like Rupaul wouldn't pick her for some reason.



Same, I didn't think Kandy would be B2 for what she displayed. I'm pretty sure producers had a hand in that given that tiny Tempest/Kandy beef. I don't think Fame will win at all. I respect her mug but I'm thinking that Ru wants a younger queen to win it.



Heartcore said:


> Kandy Ho was surprisingly my favorite before the first episode. But she just had a bad attitude. I knew I wouldn't like Miss Fame. I don't think she's all that great looking in/out of drag, but you can tell she thinks her **** doesn't stink. I can't stand her. And the way she rolled her eyes at Violet when Violet won the challenge, I was so mad. Hate Miss Fame.



I was all for her too! I thought that she'd be the PR queen to carry on the torch, but oh I was so wrong. So, so wrong. Fame and Raja are pretty much parallels but she lacks that likability factor. Really no one wants to hear nothing about her brand.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Kandy Ho was surprisingly my favorite before the first episode. But she just had a bad attitude. I knew I wouldn't like Miss Fame. I don't think she's all that great looking in/out of drag, but you can tell she thinks her **** doesn't stink. I can't stand her. And the way she rolled her eyes at Violet when Violet won the challenge, I was so mad. Hate Miss Fame.



I feel like Miss Fame can be boring. Kandy was kind if rude just asking how old the other queen was like for real girl. I would've slapped her. Overall I'm hoping miss fame wins but I don't think rupaul would pick her. My other choices would be Max or Pearl.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I feel like Miss Fame can be boring. Kandy was kind if rude just asking how old the other queen was like for real girl. I would've slapped her. Overall I'm hoping miss fame wins but I don't think rupaul would pick her. My other choices would be Max or Pearl.



My problem with her is her attitude. I totally respect how well she paints and her look is polished. But she's full of herself and conceited and I'm just not into that. She reminds me of Phi Phi. Maybe she will prove me wrong, but just the way she behaved in the first episode made me think that. I really love Pearl (I live for Pearl tbh), Max, Trixie, and Katya so far.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> My problem with her is her attitude. I totally respect how well she paints and her look is polished. But she's full of herself and conceited and I'm just not into that. She reminds me of Phi Phi. Maybe she will prove me wrong, but just the way she behaved in the first episode made me think that. I really love Pearl (I live for Pearl tbh), Max, Trixie, and Katya so far.


True Miss Fame is full of herself. Idk something about Pearl just makes me like her xD I like Max's style of drag very unique. Same with Trixie that harsh contour and her eyes capture my attention. Kandy on the other hand is okay on her makeup.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I love Max for the show. I think that she makes for excellent TV and kudos for her for getting top TOOT of the week. 

Have y'all seen any of the S7 girls perform?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I love Max for the show. I think that she makes for excellent TV and kudos for her for getting top TOOT of the week.
> 
> Have y'all seen any of the S7 girls perform?



Max is perfect 0.0 ummm not really. Have you?


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True Miss Fame is full of herself. Idk something about Pearl just makes me like her xD I like Max's style of drag very unique. Same with Trixie that harsh contour and her eyes capture my attention. Kandy on the other hand is okay on her makeup.



Pearl is so chill compared to everyone else and her looks are so amazing and polished. I love that about her and just her style in general. She just kinda sits there and does her own thing. She's beautiful in drag Plus as a boy, Pearl is so handsome. Kandy's contoured beard was actually hilarious.

and no I haven't watched any of their performances, I'm trying my best not to judge any of them by any thing other than the show.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Nah, I wish. I heard so many good things about them live but I can't make time to see them. I'm debating on whether or not I should buy tickets to DragCon. You all should go! There's no age limit!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Nah, I wish. I heard so many good things about them live but I can't make time to see them. I'm debating on whether or not I should buy tickets to DragCon. You all should go! There's no age limit!



I would so go :3 my dad isn't that okay with things like that so I'd have to make an excuse. I had to convince him to let me order and Adore Delano shirt. If only he knew his son was gay. XD


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Pearl is so chill compared to everyone else and her looks are so amazing and polished. I love that about her and just her style in general. She just kinda sits there and does her own thing. She's beautiful in drag Plus as a boy, Pearl is so handsome. Kandy's contoured beard was actually hilarious.
> 
> and no I haven't watched any of their performances, I'm trying my best not to judge any of them by any thing other than the show.



Pearl is doing wonders for such a young queen I have to give her that. She's probably going to grow on me. I know she ain't going anywhere anytime soon lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would so go :3 my dad isn't that okay with things like that so I'd have to make an excuse. I had to convince him to let me order and Adore Delano shirt. If only he knew his son was gay. XD



Awh that's cute haha. Which Adore shirt did you order? She's the only one I've yet to cross off my merch list.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Pearl is so chill compared to everyone else and her looks are so amazing and polished. I love that about her and just her style in general. She just kinda sits there and does her own thing. She's beautiful in drag Plus as a boy, Pearl is so handsome. Kandy's contoured beard was actually hilarious.
> 
> and no I haven't watched any of their performances, I'm trying my best not to judge any of them by any thing other than the show.


Pearls eyes are just perfect. Out of drag he's sooo handsome. I couldn't help but stare at him. I mean who wouldn't? He's so attractive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Pearl is doing wonders for such a young queen I have to give her that. She's probably going to grow on me. I know she ain't going anywhere anytime soon lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Awh that's cute haha. Which Adore shirt did you order? She's the only one I've yet to cross off my merch list.



I ordered the red one with her face on it. My dad's expression was priceless when he saw me wearing it. His words were "ohhhhh yeah it's really nice" with a pause. XD it was okay though because it's a fabulous shirt.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearls eyes are just perfect. Out of drag he's sooo handsome. I couldn't help but stare at him. I mean who wouldn't? He's so attractive.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the red one with her face on it. My dad's expression was priceless when he saw me wearing it. His words were "ohhhhh yeah it's really nice" with a pause. XD it was okay though because it's a fabulous shirt.



Ohh I know which one you're talking about! That was the Chad Sell shirt if I remember correctly. That's cute ass shirt you lucky ***** lol.

It's getting late and I got work in the morning, ugh. Goodnight you two! Talk to y'all dolls next time. [:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Ohh I know which one you're talking about! That was the Chad Sell shirt if I remember correctly. That's cute ass shirt you lucky ***** lol.
> 
> It's getting late and I got work in the morning, ugh. Goodnight you two! Talk to y'all dolls next time. [:



Yeah the one by Chad xD took forever to arrive because they forgot to confirm that it can be mailed to me -.- anyways thank you for chatting with me. Nighty night and have a wonderful night/morning.


----------



## Heartcore

Goodnight Fhyn! I should of ordered a Pearl shirt when I had the chance. I was going to get the Willam one from American Apparel, but I never got around to it. I'm horrible about ordering things. xD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Goodnight Fhyn! I should of ordered a Pearl shirt when I had the chance. I was going to get the Willam one from American Apparel, but I never got around to it. I'm horrible about ordering things. xD



Same xD


----------



## oranges_ate_you

This show is trash. It just gives the gay community a reason to be rude for no reason. Who even watches this show for anything other than the men dressed as women fighting each other looking ridiculous as hell in front of each other? GURL U GOTTA KNOW UR SHADE B4 OTHERS THROW U DOWN. U LOOK ORANGE AS HEEL. All yall do. None of them have good lines at all. Get some self respect. No wonder you have to fight so hard for your rights.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Good morning y'all lol. I had an apple today and it was lovely [:


----------



## Heartcore

oranges_ate_you said:


> This show is trash. It just gives the gay community a reason to be rude for no reason. Who even watches this show for anything other than the men dressed as women fighting each other looking ridiculous as hell in front of each other? GURL U GOTTA KNOW UR SHADE B4 OTHERS THROW U DOWN. U LOOK ORANGE AS HEEL. All yall do. None of them have good lines at all. Get some self respect. No wonder you have to fight so hard for your rights.



Lmfao. Get a life.


----------



## oath2order

oranges_ate_you said:


> This show is trash. It just gives the gay community a reason to be rude for no reason. Who even watches this show for anything other than the men dressed as women fighting each other looking ridiculous as hell in front of each other? GURL U GOTTA KNOW UR SHADE B4 OTHERS THROW U DOWN. U LOOK ORANGE AS HEEL. All yall do. None of them have good lines at all. Get some self respect. No wonder you have to fight so hard for your rights.



This post is trash. It just gives some members of the TBT community a reason to be rude for no reason. Who even reads this post for anything other than people posting at other people fighting each other looking ridiculous as hell for their posts? GURL U GOTTA KNOW UR COLLECTIBLES B4 OTHERS REPORT UR POSTS. U LOOK BANNED AS HEEL. All yall do. You don't have good posts at all. Get some self respect. *No wonder you keep getting banned.*


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Have y'all seen any of the S7 girls perform?



Trixie's lip syncs are really fun to watch. She did one to Barbie Girl and I'm in love with it 



My friend has been saying she'll buy me a Trixie shirt since Christmas

I'm still waiting, lol. I wanted a Willam American Apparel shirt but my parents were "offended" by it. I want one of the other Willam shirts, so I'll probably end up buying that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> This show is trash. It just gives the gay community a reason to be rude for no reason. Who even watches this show for anything other than the men dressed as women fighting each other looking ridiculous as hell in front of each other? GURL U GOTTA KNOW UR SHADE B4 OTHERS THROW U DOWN. U LOOK ORANGE AS HEEL. All yall do. None of them have good lines at all. Get some self respect. No wonder you have to fight so hard for your rights.









Your tone seems very pointed right now


----------



## shinkuzame

I love Drag Race, that being said...

Given the first episode of season 7, I am not to impressed by the new queens (aside from Miss Fame because werk, girl, werk). Going from season 6 with so many beautiful and talented queens to one with queens that are kinda mediocre at best is a little offputting--but I am not gonna judge it so soon.

EITHER WAY; I have quite a few favorite queens, my top being Willam, Adore, and Alaska. c:


----------



## Beardo

shinkuzame said:


> I love Drag Race, that being said...
> 
> Given the first episode of season 7, I am not to impressed by the new queens (aside from Miss Fame because werk, girl, werk). Going from season 6 with so many beautiful and talented queens to one with queens that are kinda mediocre at best is a little offputting--but I am not gonna judge it so soon.
> 
> EITHER WAY; I have quite a few favorite queens, my top being Willam, Adore, and Alaska. c:



Those 3 are really popular favorites~

Hopefully the new queens will give us something to prove themselves. I tend to like the episodes in the middle/end of the season the best, because everyone is a bit more friendly, and we get to see a lot more of each queen.

Really hoping Fame won't overstay her welcome. She may be pretty, but she's a *****!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Trixie's lip syncs are really fun to watch. She did one to Barbie Girl and I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has been saying she'll buy me a Trixie shirt since Christmas
> 
> I'm still waiting, lol. I wanted a Willam American Apparel shirt but my parents were "offended" by it. I want one of the other Willam shirts, so I'll probably end up buying that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your tone seems very pointed right now



Best use of Willam. Lmao her AA shirt was too offensive? That's the most clothes I've ever seen on her and she still offends <3 but that's a shame though. Because her shirt > Alaska's and Courtney's. Trixie already has merch? I gotta look that up later.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Best use of Willam. Lmao her AA shirt was too offensive? That's the most clothes I've ever seen on her and she still offends <3 but that's a shame though. Because her shirt > Alaska's and Courtney's. Trixie already has merch? I gotta look that up later.



Yeah, she has a nice shirt! I want Sasha Belle merch tbh. There are so many cool ideas! A "Hey you guysss" shirt would be cool (if you get the reference)


----------



## shinkuzame

I'm not really seeing so much ***** from Miss Fame as I am just seeing straight up confidence in what she does. Either way I am looking forward to seeing more from this season--I really do want my opinion to change.

I feel like I am the only one not really impressed by Trixie, haha.


----------



## Fhyn_K

shinkuzame said:


> I'm not really seeing so much ***** from Miss Fame as I am just seeing straight up confidence in what she does. Either way I am looking forward to seeing more from this season--I really do want my opinion to change.
> 
> I feel like I am the only one not really impressed by Trixie, haha.



You're one of few people who isn't on the Trixie train haha. But who knows it's only EP1 right now. 



Beardo said:


> Yeah, she has a nice shirt! I want Sasha Belle merch tbh. There are so many cool ideas! A "Hey you guysss" shirt would be cool (if you get the reference)



I can hear the reference in my head but I can't name it haha. But damn what I would give for a Sugar vs Gina shirt. I just want the Belle family to adopt me lmao.


----------



## Beardo

Lol, probably. Trixie is lifeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> You're one of few people who isn't on the Trixie train haha. But who knows it's only EP1 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the reference in my head but I can't name it haha. But damn what I would give for a Sugar vs Gina shirt. I just want the Belle family to adopt me lmao.



SAME! I would kill to have the "Belle" last name! I'll take Nedra's place since she got de-Belle'd


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Lol, probably. Trixie is lifeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SAME! I would kill to have the "Belle" last name! I'll take Nedra's place since she got de-Belle'd



Lmao poor Nedra but you betta claim that spot! Be that Belle for the both of us! They really just made me google where the hell Iowa is, whyyyy do the Belles have to be so far!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so mad that I just got the HEY YOU GUYSSSZ reference.


----------



## shinkuzame

My opinion might change as the season goes on, I remember not being impressed by Adore at all last season but now I simply just love her.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Lmao poor Nedra but you betta claim that spot! Be that Belle for the both of us! They really just made me google where the hell Iowa is, whyyyy do the Belles have to be so far!?
> 
> I'm so mad that I just got the HEY YOU GUYSSSZ reference.



I LIVE REALLY CLOSE TO THEM AYEEEEEEEE

I could probably sneak into a show one of these days, haha


----------



## Beardo

http://share.snacktools.com/FFEDCDA6AED/qh3q1wbq

Omg take this

I got Roxie, haha! I relate to her on a spiritual level
"_The party don't start til you walk in! You are known to be the rowdy one of your friendship group and are a bit like Marmite (*****es either love you or hate you). Gurl seriously though, you need to stop minesweeping drinks it's gross and you could get oral herpes...that's if you don't have it already you crazy cat! _"


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I couldn't believe the queens were voting for Sasha to go home. -.-


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I couldn't believe the queens were voting for Sasha to go home. -.-



I KNOW! I've heard people call her filler and stuff! She is EVERYTHING


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I KNOW! I've heard people call her filler and stuff! She is EVERYTHING



I was watching untucked and I feel so bad for them. XD they can't do anything but film the show


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I was watching untucked and I feel so bad for them. XD they can't do anything but film the show



I knowww


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I knowww



I'd be like Willam and break the rules xD


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'd be like Willam and break the rules xD



Same! Apparently she did it for a good reason, and to get all the girls treated better, but I'd like to know more.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> http://share.snacktools.com/FFEDCDA6AED/qh3q1wbq
> 
> Omg take this
> 
> I got Roxie, haha! I relate to her on a spiritual level
> "_The party don't start til you walk in! You are known to be the rowdy one of your friendship group and are a bit like Marmite (*****es either love you or hate you). Gurl seriously though, you need to stop minesweeping drinks it's gross and you could get oral herpes...that's if you don't have it already you crazy cat! _"



Twila Belle. I just watched a video of her taking a ****. I've sunk so low omg. Lmao Roxie, such a mess but I LOVE her. You really do need to sneak in. Why haven't you done so already!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I couldn't believe the queens were voting for Sasha to go home. -.-



I know! Lol Pearl voting for Sasha for that transparent ass reason, "I'm not voting you because you voted for me, but it's.. I'm just not inspired by you". I still like her though.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Twila Belle. I just watched a video of her taking a ****. I've sunk so low omg. Lmao Roxie, such a mess but I LOVE her. You really do need to sneak in. Why haven't you done so already!.



No fake I.D, no ride, no money. One of these days, probably in a year or two, I'll get in. 

I'm a faux queen, kind of, since I'm too young to really perform (I can still do the wigs, makeup, outfits, ect.) but I'd love to go to my first club in drag. I wanna be good so I don't embarrass myself, too.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> No fake I.D, no ride, no money. One of these days, probably in a year or two, I'll get in.
> 
> I'm a faux queen, kind of, since I'm too young to really perform (I can still do the wigs, makeup, outfits, ect.) but I'd love to go to my first club in drag. I wanna be good so I don't embarrass myself, too.



Awh, damn. You'll get there! Have you put thought on what type of queen you wanna grow to be?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Awh, damn. You'll get there! Have you put thought on what type of queen you wanna grow to be?



Hmm.. actually no, lol. I mean, could I be a fishy queen when I'm already a girl? 

I guess being like Sasha would be cool. Really funny, really sweet, but also gorgeous. 

I'm thinking more of specific queens I idolize than a specific type, I guess.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm considering doing drag. :3 just don't know what my drag name should be xD it's complicated


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm considering doing drag. :3 just don't know what my drag name should be xD it's complicated



I do have a name, actually. I might change it in the future, but I have one for now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I do have a name, actually. I might change it in the future, but I have one for now.



May I ask what it is? I hate covering eyebrows xD and tucking


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Hmm.. actually no, lol. I mean, could I be a fishy queen when I'm already a girl?
> 
> I guess being like Sasha would be cool. Really funny, really sweet, but also gorgeous.
> 
> I'm thinking more of specific queens I idolize than a specific type, I guess.



Oooh you gonna be some model fish. I would love to see you in full Belle DRAG! Represent the official family from Iowa!



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm considering doing drag. :3 just don't know what my drag name should be xD it's complicated



Awhh that's cool! Same question to you, what kind of queen do you wanna grow to be?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Oooh you gonna be some model fish. I would love to see you in full Belle DRAG! Represent the official family from Iowa!
> 
> 
> 
> Awhh that's cool! Same question to you, what kind of queen do you wanna grow to be?


My dad would probably kill me though. XD anyways idk to be honest. Like for me creating your drag character is hard. I do not what to be like Gia xD


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oooh you gonna be some model fish. I would love to see you in full Belle DRAG! Represent the official family from Iowa!


 
Mary Onette like the puppet...  cause I like puppets...
It's kinda lame, but it does what it needs to do. 

I have like... no wigs, some ****ty makeup, a few dresses, and a pair of heels. I need to learn to sew so I can make some stuff. I'd love to meet Sasha, since she's a huge inspiration. I'll wait outside the club one of these days...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I like watching their reaction when they get the Skype call. Makes me soo happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Mary Onette like the puppet...  cause I like puppets...
> It's kinda lame, but it does what it needs to do.
> 
> I have like... no wigs, some ****ty makeup, a few dresses, and a pair of heels. I need to learn to sew so I can make some stuff. I'd love to meet Sasha, since she's a huge inspiration. I'll wait outside the club one of these days...


My best friend is like on it already. He orders all this stuff xD. Me on the other hand don't have much because my dad would go crazy on me. I have a lot of makeup though. I love eyeliner......like pearls or adores.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I like you name :3 it's adorable


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Btw I like you name :3 it's adorable



Haha, thanks. 

I really want to start doing drag officially over the summer. That'll give me a lot of time to figure out my persona, my strengths, be healthier/loose a bit of weight, buy stuff, learn to sew, work on my acting/singing, and meet queens for advice and inspiration! I'm gonna do a lot in terms of drag this summer.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Mary Onette like the puppet...  cause I like puppets...
> It's kinda lame, but it does what it needs to do.
> 
> I have like... no wigs, some ****ty makeup, a few dresses, and a pair of heels. I need to learn to sew so I can make some stuff. I'd love to meet Sasha, since she's a huge inspiration. I'll wait outside the club one of these days...



I actually love your name. It rolls off the tongue so well! I'm completely sure that your first time in drag will be MILES better than my first time. Bald-headed butch Asian queen first time at the club. I thought I was pretty enough to get away from a little bit of mascara and some lip gloss. Oh, girl I was not!



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I like watching their reaction when they get the Skype call. Makes me soo happy.



I almost cried. Two cocktails in and I legitimately started tearing. It was so precious!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I actually love your name. It rolls off the tongue so well! I'm completely sure that your first time in drag will be MILES better than my first time. Bald-headed butch Asian queen first time at the club. I thought I was pretty enough to get away from a little bit of mascara and some lip gloss. Oh, girl I was not!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried. Two cocktails in and I legitimately started tearing. It was so precious!



It was a precious moment. Like it got to me seeing how happy they were.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> I really want to start doing drag officially over the summer. That'll give me a lot of time to figure out my persona, my strengths, be healthier/loose a bit of weight, buy stuff, learn to sew, work on my acting/singing, and meet queens for advice and inspiration! I'm gonna do a lot in terms of drag this summer.



Goodluck ^-^ you will be successful I believe in you. :3 I kind of like the name Summer Night for me. XD but idk yet


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I actually love your name. It rolls off the tongue so well! I'm completely sure that your first time in drag will be MILES better than my first time. Bald-headed butch Asian queen first time at the club. I thought I was pretty enough to get away from a little bit of mascara and some lip gloss. Oh, girl I was not!



Aw, gurl!

 I'm really excited to start. Everyone says I'm too young and it's just a phase, but drag is something I'm passionate about since it combines a little bit of everything I love. I'm not good enough to be just an actor, or just a dancer, or just a model. It's going to be hard to get into the community, though. I'm young and technically I'm not going to be a "real queen". I honestly don't know where to start. I want to meet people and do things now!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Aw, gurl!
> 
> I'm really excited to start. Everyone says I'm too young and it's just a phase, but drag is something I'm passionate about since it combines a little bit of everything I love. I'm not good enough to be just an actor, or just a dancer, or just a model. It's going to be hard to get into the community, though. I'm young and technically I'm not going to be a "real queen". I honestly don't know where to start. I want to meet people and do things now!



I've only met Ongina at pride. Not a big fan. Really want to meet Adore and Miss Fame.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I've only met Ongina at pride. Not a big fan. Really want to meet Adore and Miss Fame.



I want to meet the Belle family, Adore, Jinkx, Alaska, Willam, Milk, Raja, Raven, Juju, Tammie Brown, Bible Girl, Mom, Trixie, Max, and Jupiter Phuckit.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> It was a precious moment. Like it got to me seeing how happy they were.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck ^-^ you will be successful I believe in you. :3 I kind of like the name Summer Night for me. XD but idk yet



Oooh that name is pretty. Where are you located? 



Beardo said:


> Aw, gurl!
> 
> I'm really excited to start. Everyone says I'm too young and it's just a phase, but drag is something I'm passionate about since it combines a little bit of everything I love. I'm not good enough to be just an actor, or just a dancer, or just a model. It's going to be hard to get into the community, though. I'm young and technically I'm not going to be a "real queen". I honestly don't know where to start. I want to meet people and do things now!



If it's a passion I promise you that queens will definitely adopt you. The easiest way that I've found is go to lgbt events and network, or even easier, theater. Start with high school theater and navigate towards community theater, queens will definitely be there and it's great for learning basics!


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oooh that name is pretty. Where are you located?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a passion I promise you that queens will definitely adopt you. The easiest way that I've found is go to lgbt events and network, or even easier, theater. Start with high school theater and navigate towards community theater, queens will definitely be there and it's great for learning basics!



I do actually know of a queen who was on SBDR. I've actually met him before I think. He did a few shows in a theater near me. I audition a lot there and do camps and stuff. 
I doubt there are any other people my age doing drag yet, so I'll have to hang with the older crowd. I've been trying to find some LGBT events I can go to in Iowa, so that'll be a start.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I want to meet the Belle family, Adore, Jinkx, Alaska, Willam, Milk, Raja, Raven, Juju, Tammie Brown, Bible Girl, Mom, Trixie, Max, and Jupiter Phuckit.



Ohhh I love Tammie Brown xD I'd basically like to meet the same queen as you along with Sharon Needles, Nina Flowers, and Bianca.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Oooh that name is pretty. Where are you located?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a passion I promise you that queens will definitely adopt you. The easiest way that I've found is go to lgbt events and network, or even easier, theater. Start with high school theater and navigate towards community theater, queens will definitely be there and it's great for learning basics!



California :3 decided to live with my dad for once xD only one more year of high school and I can go do drag.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ohhh I love Tammie Brown xD I'd basically like to meet the same queen as you along with Sharon Needles, Nina Flowers, and Bianca.



I love Bianca~


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I love Bianca~



She's just amazing xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any of you dislike any of the queens from past seasons?


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Any of you dislike any of the queens from past seasons?



Not that I can think of


----------



## Fhyn_K

During the show yeah, but once the season ends they just end up being neutral to me. Looking at you Phi Phi.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> During the show yeah, but once the season ends they just end up being neutral to me. Looking at you Phi Phi.



I don't like Phi Phi xD Willam should've beat the crap out of her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Not that I can think of



I don't like Phi Phi. Violet is kind of stuck up in my opinion. She better not turn out like Phi Phi.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't like Phi Phi. Violet is kind of stuck up in my opinion. She better not turn out like Phi Phi.


Miss Fame and Katya might be Willam and Phi Phi


----------



## Fhyn_K

Well you lovelies, I gotta cook dinner. I'll talk to y'all next time! Good night!


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Well you lovelies, I gotta cook dinner. I'll talk to y'all next time! Good night!



Night!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Well you lovelies, I gotta cook dinner. I'll talk to y'all next time! Good night!



Nighty night :3


----------



## Marii

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't like Phi Phi xD Willam should've beat the crap out of her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Phi Phi. Violet is kind of stuck up in my opinion. She better not turn out like Phi Phi.



>kind of

god I can't stand Violet already


----------



## Heartcore

Queens I don't like from past seasons: Phi Phi & Coco

- - - Post Merge - - -







Same


----------



## oath2order

episode 2 leaked or something. Either way. I just saw it.



Spoiler: Episode 2 spoilers



RIP Sasha. Katya slayed during the dance.

oh and ginger won


----------



## Fhyn_K

oath2order said:


> episode 2 leaked or something. Either way. I just saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Episode 2 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Sasha. Katya slayed during the dance.



Damn. Just damn.


----------



## Beardo

There's a new Sasha in the Alley! 

She's still a winner to me. I love the Belle family, winners or not.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> episode 2 leaked or something. Either way. I just saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Episode 2 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Sasha. Katya slayed during the dance.
> 
> oh and ginger won



Do you have the link so I can watch it please? Awww poor Sasha ;-;


----------



## Heartcore

Watching Sasha be herself makes me so annoyed with RPDR. It just kinda proves that they "Cast" it. And put girls in as filler. She's funny and she's got a seemingly good personality so I don't know why that doesn't come across on the show.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Watching Sasha be herself makes me so annoyed with RPDR. It just kinda proves that they "Cast" it. And put girls in as filler. She's funny and she's got a seemingly good personality so I don't know why that doesn't come across on the show.



She's funny. I love her personality. Just didn't expect her to go home soon....


----------



## Fhyn_K

Absolutely, you can clearly tell what they're going for this season and which queens probably won't make it as far.


----------



## tamagotchi

Pretty late, but hello! My absolute favorite queen was BenDeLaCreme, she was so fun to watch and she always made me smile. I loved her.


----------



## Heartcore

Hiiiiiiieeeee flower child. 

I love DeLa! She's such a sweetheart!

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> She's funny. I love her personality. Just didn't expect her to go home soon....



I've been avoiding spoilers like Michelle Visage avoids turtlenecks but seriously. That's so true about how they've got a specific queen aesthetic they're going for this season.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Watching Sasha be herself makes me so annoyed with RPDR. It just kinda proves that they "Cast" it. And put girls in as filler. She's funny and she's got a seemingly good personality so I don't know why that doesn't come across on the show.



^^
THIS

Girl would've SLAYED Snatch Games!

Maybe she was nervous and stressed and just wasn't being herself? There's always a chance of that. Really talented girls like Kelly Mantle have had the same treatment.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Hiiiiiiieeeee flower child.
> 
> I love DeLa! She's such a sweetheart!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've been avoiding spoilers like Michelle Visage avoids turtlenecks but seriously. That's so true about how they've got a specific queen aesthetic they're going for this season.



Lol xD Michelle annoys me.....


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> ^^
> THIS
> 
> Girl would've SLAYED Snatch Games!
> 
> Maybe she was nervous and stressed and just wasn't being herself? There's always a chance of that. Really talented girls like Kelly Mantle have had the same treatment.



I didn't like Kelly Mantle whatsoever. But then again, we weren't supposed to like her/didn't have enough time to like her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol xD Michelle annoys me.....



she apparently annoys Violet Chachki too...according to the S7 trailer...xD

She is my least favorite judge, other than Ross now...


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I didn't like Kelly Mantle whatsoever. But then again, we weren't supposed to like her/didn't have enough time to like her.



Yeah. There are a ton of girls I didn't like on the show that I like a lot more now. And there are ones that made it farther that I still would've liked to see more of. Haha, for example, I don't think there's ever enough Tammie Brown!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Yeah. There are a ton of girls I didn't like on the show that I like a lot more now. And there are ones that made it farther that I still would've liked to see more of. Haha, for example, I don't think there's ever enough Tammie Brown!



Darriene Lake...my god...there's....room for everybody...let's just say that.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, Michelle does kind of annoy me. I think her role as judge is to critique everybody.


----------



## Fhyn_K

flower child said:


> Pretty late, but hello! My absolute favorite queen was BenDeLaCreme, she was so fun to watch and she always made me smile. I loved her.



Hello darling! Come take your wig off and join us! I love Dela, she's such a sweetheart!


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> Darriene Lake...my god...there's....room for everybody...let's just say that.



<3 Darriene glad she made it as far as she did.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> Yeah, Michelle does kind of annoy me. I think her role as judge is to critique everybody.



Same ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I didn't like Kelly Mantle whatsoever. But then again, we weren't supposed to like her/didn't have enough time to like her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> she apparently annoys Violet Chachki too...according to the S7 trailer...xD
> 
> She is my least favorite judge, other than Ross now...



Oh I saw that xD I don't like Ross either.... I miss Santino....


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I miss Santino....



Me too. D:


----------



## Fhyn_K

I never understood why some people disliked Santino. Some folks outright hate the dude.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> <3 Darriene glad she made it as far as she did.





Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I never understood why some people disliked Santino. Some folks outright hate the dude.



He liked what he liked and if a queen didn't fit what he liked, he'd read her for it. But I still like him better than *gag* Ross Matthews


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ross should get replaced ASAP -.-


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> <3 Darriene glad she made it as far as she did.



I honestly can't tell if you're being shady about that or not but just in case ur 100% serious 

im not suprised :~))))


anyway I really need to watch this first ep, last season was dull af. I mean if you didn't know Bianca wasn't going to win by at least the 5th episode then you weren't really watching. I love bianca but she had barely any competition.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ross should get replaced ASAP -.-



Agreed. I honestly only feel like they picked him as a judge because he's gay. Lol.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He liked what he liked and if a queen didn't fit what he liked, he'd read her for it. But I still like him better than *gag* Ross Matthews



You are a shady mayor but I love you for that. I'm giving Ross 3 more episodes but even then I feel too generous.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Agreed. I honestly only feel like they picked him as a judge because he's gay. Lol.



XD lol but but he's a horrible judge.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> You are a shady mayor but I love you for that. I'm giving Ross 3 more episodes but even then I feel too generous.





Spoiler











You know I am the shadiest mayor on this side of the clinic, hunty.


----------



## oreo

Hi guys! This is my first time watching this. 
I'm on season 6 so far and I'm rooting for Bianca. She is so hilarious and talented. c:


----------



## Fhyn_K

milkbae said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time watching this.
> I'm on season 6 so far and I'm rooting for Bianca. She is so hilarious and talented. c:



Oh that one is a good season! Which episode are you on dear?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

milkbae said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time watching this.
> I'm on season 6 so far and I'm rooting for Bianca. She is so hilarious and talented. c:



Bianca is amazing.......


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> Me too. D:



Ditto. Anyone know why he isn't a judge anymore? D:


----------



## oath2order

M O L K O said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're being shady about that or not but just in case ur 100% serious
> 
> im not suprised :~))))
> 
> 
> anyway I really need to watch this first ep, last season was dull af. I mean if you didn't know Bianca wasn't going to win by at least the 5th episode then you weren't really watching. I love bianca but she had barely any competition.



***** I love darriene

Yeah Bianca winning was no surprise


----------



## Heartcore

I thought S6 overall had the most memorable cast. I couldn't tell you like anyone from Season 5 other than like Alaska, Detox...Jynx...Roxxy lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I like Jinkx xD


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I like Jinkx xD



I can't even spell the b****'s name right x'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like her too tho


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I can't even spell the b****'s name right x'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I like her too tho



Lol she was just awesome. When she fell asleep though xD


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol she was just awesome. When she fell asleep though xD



Oh my god that was way too funny. She was always falling asleep.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Oh my god that was way too funny. She was always falling asleep.



Lol ikr


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol ikr



You know who I didn't like from S5 though? Roxxy. She was just a *****.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> You know who I didn't like from S5 though? Roxxy. She was just a *****.



Same she was stupid tbh


----------



## shinkuzame

Roxxxy as a drag queen as far as talent goes was pretty amazing. Her face was always beat for the Gods and her outfits and wigs were always on point.

Her attitude though? Stank.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shinkuzame said:


> Roxxxy as a drag queen as far as talent goes was pretty amazing. Her face was always beat for the Gods and her outfits and wigs were always on point.
> 
> Her attitude though? Stank.


Her attitude was just bad. Overall she was flawless but her bad attitude made me dislike her.


----------



## shinkuzame

I feel the same, I think I heard her attitude off the show improved tenfold; but I am not for sure if I am just remembering something wrong.


----------



## Aryxia

shinkuzame said:


> I feel the same, I think I heard her attitude off the show improved tenfold; but I am not for sure if I am just remembering something wrong.



I heard that too. Same goes for  PhiPhi:L


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> I heard that too. Same goes for  PhiPhi:L



I don't like phi phi either.....


----------



## shinkuzame

I never had anything for that PhiPhi vs. Sharon thing.
That might because I didn't either of them but...haha.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shinkuzame said:


> I never had anything for that PhiPhi vs. Sharon thing.
> That might because I didn't either of them but...haha.


Haha I didn't expect for Sharon to win.....


----------



## Heartcore

I thought that Chad would probably win of the Top 3. But Sharon had a really unique look and she seemed like a good person on the show. After the show however...is another story. I NEED AN ASHTRAY. ***** went crazy


----------



## shinkuzame

I was just never impressed by Sharon and didn't think in a million years that she would take the crown; but ooooh well. I still feel that if Willam hadn't been disqualified that Sharon would have went home that episode and we would have had a different outcome.


----------



## Beardo

*Miss Fame eyeroll* 
Roxxxy
Phi Phi

ew


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> *Miss Fame eyeroll*
> Roxxxy
> Phi Phi
> 
> ew



I know, momma. I know. Phi phi is worse though tbh. Also find it funny that MF and Phi Phi are pretty chummy squirrelfriends?


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I know, momma. I know. Phi phi is worse though tbh. Also find it funny that MF and Phi Phi are pretty chummy squirrelfriends?



Really? Eww


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Really? Eww



Yeah, they have a make up tutorial up together on Miss Fame's youtube channel.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yeah, they have a make up tutorial up together on Miss Fame's youtube channel.



Oh yeah I saw that but phi phi looks ****ty xD


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Oh yeah I saw that but phi phi looks ****ty xD



Lmaoooo ofc with her snaggletooth x'D


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Lmaoooo ofc with her snaggletooth x'D



She should never smile........ Lol


----------



## Beardo

Jiggly > Phi Phi


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Jiggly > Phi Phi



Didn't she get her teeth fixed?


----------



## Aryxia

shinkuzame said:


> I was just never impressed by Sharon and didn't think in a million years that she would take the crown; but ooooh well. I still feel that if Willam hadn't been disqualified that Sharon would have went home that episode and we would have had a different outcome.



I feel like the only reason she won was because of her shock value :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Didn't she get her teeth fixed?



Yup. Veneers, I think.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Jiggly > Phi Phi



Literally anyone > Phi Phi tho


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Literally anyone > Phi Phi tho



True.....


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True.....



Your sig reminded me: What did you think of Blue? I actually really love it.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Literally anyone > Phi Phi tho



Pretty much

She's turned into a walking Party City herself, imo


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Pretty much
> 
> She's turned into a walking Party City herself, imo



Lmao hahahaha xD


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Pretty much
> 
> She's turned into a walking Party City herself, imo



God...that reminds me of her weak read on Sharon during the Library.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> God...that reminds me of her weak read on Sharon during the Library.



Omg... except for Willam, Chad, and Latrice, season 4 is quite a cringe fest

I loved the read on Adore that was like,
"I'm gonna say this _really slowly_ so you can understand

_you're
dumb_"
I died


----------



## oranges_ate_you

How come the only things anyone talks about this show is OMG ALAASKA >>>> PHI PHI THO RITE THO!??!?! AM I RITE THO?!?!? NO COCO >>> CHANELL OMG RITE? U NOE IM RITE THO OMG U GOT UR SHADE QIRL I HATE EVERY1 OKAY MMMHMM


----------



## Beardo

oranges_ate_you said:


> How come the only things anyone talks about this show is OMG ALAASKA >>>> PHI PHI THO RITE THO!??!?! AM I RITE THO?!?!? NO COCO >>> CHANELL OMG RITE? U NOE IM RITE THO OMG U GOT UR SHADE QIRL I HATE EVERY1 OKAY MMMHMM



I don't think we talk like that. Please stop spamming the forum with your rudeness. It's not funny, it's just mean and obnoxious.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Where's the standard ONG UR POINTEED ATTITUDE!!!! followed by others going yasss bae slay them oh mah gaw qirl i agree they is so rude oh mah gaw lets go back to SHARUN NEEDLE >> >> MISS VISAGE OH MY GAW QIRL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Literally anyone > Phi Phi tho






00ToxicLove00 said:


> True.....




Wowowowwow


----------



## Beardo

Please, can you just leave? You don't seem to be posting anything of substance either. Just let us discuss a show we all like and pay us no mind. If you keep up like this, you're going to get banned.


----------



## Caius

If you have nothing to say about the show that is related to the topic or not rude you can leave.


----------



## n64king

nvm who cares


----------



## Geoni

I'm just here for the tea.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Wow......


----------



## Heartcore

oranges_ate_you said:


> How come the only things anyone talks about this show is OMG ALAASKA >>>> PHI PHI THO RITE THO!??!?! AM I RITE THO?!?!? NO COCO >>> CHANELL OMG RITE? U NOE IM RITE THO OMG U GOT UR SHADE QIRL I HATE EVERY1 OKAY MMMHMM



People on this forum, I swear...try so hard to seem like..d0*chebags. Lmao.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> People on this forum, I swear...try so hard to seem like..cool. Lmao.



I'm done lmao I can't....hahahaha


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm done lmao I can't....hahahaha



It happens pretty consistently. But nothing is rarely done about it and users who don't do anything wrong get infractions left and right. Anyway, back to the T before I say something to get myself in trouble.



Spoiler


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> It happens pretty consistently. But nothing is rarely done about it and users who don't do anything wrong get infractions left and right. Anyway, back to the T before I say something to get myself in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Adore though. Lol I was kind of hoping she won season six but Bianca was clearly the winner.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Adore though. Lol I was kind of hoping she won season six but Bianca was clearly the winner.



That was probably one of my favorite Adore moments. "Laganja I am sensitive to the fact that you are a sensitive person." Adore literally made the face that everyone at home made
Season 6 of Untucked gave me life lmao.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> That was probably one of my favorite Adore moments. "Laganja I am sensitive to the fact that you are a sensitive person." Adore literally made the face that everyone at home made
> Season 6 of Untucked gave me life lmao.



Lol. Laganja was super annoying. Untucked for season seven is soo different.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol. Laganja was super annoying. Untucked for season seven is soo different.



I know...it felt weird. Like I felt like, "Home" by daughtry should of been playing in the background the whole time. Lmao. Everything was grainy and black and white


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I know...it felt weird. Like I felt like, "Home" by daughtry should of been playing in the background the whole time. Lmao. Everything was grainy and black and white



Right?! Lol. I kind of like the new untucked. Are you ready for tomorrow's episode?


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Right?! Lol. I kind of like the new untucked. Are you ready for tomorrow's episode?



Yesss! i'm so excited! Are you?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yesss! i'm so excited! Are you?



Of course. I'm hoping for a little but of drama.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Of course. I'm hoping for a little but of drama.



Me too. Lmao. I'm hoping that Untucked this week also has a lot more of that catty drama that we all know and love. Last week only had a little bit of drama when they went around and talked about who they thought was the weakest. So here's praying that there's more shade this week!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Me too. Lmao. I'm hoping that Untucked this week also has a lot more of that catty drama that we all know and love. Last week only had a little bit of drama when they went around and talked about who they thought was the weakest. So here's praying that there's more shade this week!



Agreed! I want to see Miss Fame get a little catty and speak up.


----------



## Beardo

I'm dreaing today's episode... I don't wanna watch one of my favorite people fail


----------



## oath2order

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol. Laganja was super annoying. Untucked for season seven is soo different.




Christ in a handbasket, Laganja, ugh


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Christ in a handbasket, Laganja, ugh



She's actually really nice off the show...


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> Christ in a handbasket, Laganja, ugh



I'M FEELING VERY ATTACKED!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> She's actually really nice off the show...



Laganja does think it's...f***ed up how you guys are making a joke of it and saying shady things because this is Laganja's moment. It isn't a joke to her, this is real and this is her life and this is something she's waited 24 years for. And for you guys to be up here talking about how "She's not the winner and she's not this" That's not important, what is important is that this is her family moment and that's what we should have talked about. she does feel hurt that you guys would take advantage of this moment for yourselves. She felt like you came for her today, she doesn't remember what you said but she remembers that it hurt her feelings.


----------



## shinkuzame

Laganja was annoying on drag race, I will give her that, but does that mean she isn't talented? No. Some of her looks were astounding. The fact that she was even on the show meant that she was a winner--the girls that get onto the show are all winners in their own respect but fans can get so damned hostile.


----------



## Beardo

shinkuzame said:


> Laganja was annoying on drag race, I will give her that, but does that mean she isn't talented? No. Some of her looks were astounding. The fact that she was even on the show meant that she was a winner--the girls that get onto the show are all winners in their own respect but fans can get so damned hostile.



Very true

There are a lot of girls like Laganja in that sense


----------



## oath2order

shinkuzame said:


> Laganja was annoying on drag race, I will give her that, but does that mean she isn't talented? No. Some of her looks were astounding. The fact that she was even on the show meant that she was a winner--the girls that get onto the show are all winners in their own respect but fans can get so damned hostile.



Nobody's saying she's not talented.


----------



## Beardo

Not excited for today's episode...

I'm gonna need therapy and like 12 new episodes of Sasha in the Alley/Drunk Makeover

WHAT IS MY LIFE


----------



## Beardo

http://twitcam.livestream.com/gewe1

Episode 2 livestream babes!


----------



## Heartcore

Thank you. I don't have cable this week. xD


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Thank you. I don't have cable this week. xD



Sorry the quality isn't the best!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Sorry the quality isn't the best!



It's just lagging really badly for me. So I'll probably wait and watch it later. Dying at Trixie vs Violet


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> It's just lagging really badly for me. So I'll probably wait and watch it later. Dying at Trixie vs Violet



Omg I'm about to throw up because sick but I REFUSE to miss any of the challenge SO I'M JUST GONNA HOLD IT 
Committed


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Omg I'm about to throw up because sick but I REFUSE to miss any of the challenge SO I'M JUST GONNA HOLD IT
> Committed



Just Willam and throw up off the side of the couch


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Just Willam and throw up off the side of the couch



Watching Sasha struggle is making me sick
POOR GIRL


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Watching Sasha struggle is making me sick
> POOR GIRL



you love Sasha so much that it makes me feel sad that she's struggling. Lol.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> you love Sasha so much that it makes me feel sad that she's struggling. Lol.



I KNOW

SHE DIDN'T EVEN DO THAT BADLY


*Screams eternally*
*throws up*


----------



## oath2order

Ginger Minj definitely deserved that win.


----------



## shinkuzame

oath2order said:


> Nobody's saying she's not talented.



I get ya, I just feel like people hate on her so harshly for just minuscule things and some of her reactions while on drag race that it just feels a little like they are beating a dead horse.

Also, I will agree that Ginger Minj did deserve her win. Everything about her tonight was amazing...I especially loved her runway look.


----------



## Heartcore

shinkuzame said:


> I get ya, I just feel like people hate on her so harshly for just minuscule things and some of her reactions while on drag race that it just feels a little like they are beating a dead horse.
> 
> Also, I will agree that Ginger Minj did deserve her win. Everything about her tonight was amazing...I especially loved her runway look.



I agree. Laganja does get alot of [unnecessary] hate. She is far from my favorite queen and I poke alot of fun at her and I do think she put on a facade to try and make herself stand out, but I also read that she has an extreme case of anxiety or something similar and those break downs we saw were more panic attacks. Whether it's true or not, who knows, but I do feel bad for her. 

Also, I am slowly falling more and more in love with Trixie. Her personality is just so cute.


----------



## Beardo

Violet, Fame, and Pearl are quickly turning into the "mean girls clique" and I'm already annoyed. Their personalities are bland. Cool, you have a small waist/you have a nice face/you're good at makeup, but what else?

StillreallysadaboutSashaaaaaa


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Violet, Fame, and Pearl are quickly turning into the "mean girls clique" and I'm already annoyed. Their personalities are bland. Cool, you have a small waist/you have a nice face/you're good at makeup, but what else?
> 
> StillreallysadaboutSashaaaaaa



I disagree with you about Pearl. Violet and Fame- yes.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Miss Fames hip movement lmao. If I were Pearl I would've slapped Violet for that attitude. Pearl is becoming like my most favorite. Miss Fame is kind of boring.... Anyways Sasha's lipsync bored me..... 
I also didn't like how they were telling Miss Fame stuff but she really needs to get it together...


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Miss Fames hip movement lmao. If I were Pearl I would've slapped Violet for that attitude. Pearl is becoming like my most favorite. Miss Fame is kind of boring.... Anyways Sasha's lipsync bored me.....
> I also didn't like how they were telling Miss Fame stuff but she really needs to get it together...



Miss Fame definitely deserved bottom two this week, there's no denying it. Violet is also one of my least favorites. Her attitude just sucks. Pearl is actually really funny and charismatic, I think it's just going to take some time for her to warm up. Ginger deserved her win, but I also thought Kasha and Trixie did really well in the challenge. And last but not least Katya turned it tf up in that lip sync, even though I thought it should of been Sasha vs Miss Fame.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Sasha and Miss Fame lipsync would've been boring. Fame really needs to get her head in the game because it's not all about being pretty. I like Max's facial expressions during the performance.  Violet needs to cut the attitude. Hmmm Pearl is growing on me. I'm really starting to like her and out of drag he is perfect. Those eyes get me. Lol Overall seeing Sasha leave makes me sad but what made me more sad was Miss Fames story about her mom and grandparents. It was simply sad.


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> Miss Fame definitely deserved bottom two this week, there's no denying it. Violet is also one of my least favorites. Her attitude just sucks. Pearl is actually really funny and charismatic, I think it's just going to take some time for her to warm up. Ginger deserved her win, but I also thought Kasha and Trixie did really well in the challenge. And last but not least Katya turned it tf up in that lip sync, even though I thought it should of been Sasha vs Miss Fame.





Pearl's lip syncs are amazing. I fear for Miss Fame if she falls into the bottom- She's way too stoic. Also toxic, I'm not sure if you've heard, but apparently it's been leaked that Miss Fame makes the top 4


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Pearl's lip syncs are amazing. I fear for Miss Fame if she falls into the bottom- She's way too stoic.



I feel like Miss Fame would end up going home....

The queen that really don't capture my attention are Jasmin and Kennedy.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Sasha and Miss Fame lipsync would've been boring. Fame really needs to get her head in the game because it's not all about being pretty. I like Max's facial expressions during the performance.  Violet needs to cut the attitude. Hmmm Pearl is growing on me. I'm really starting to like her and out of drag he is perfect. Those eyes get me. Lol Overall seeing Sasha leave makes me sad but what made me more sad was Miss Fames story about her mom and grandparents. It was simply sad.



Agreed about Fame. She needs to realize that she isn't the cat's pajamas at everything like she thinks she is. She's actually one of the weaker performers in the competition if you ask me. And if she had lip synced tonight against Sasha, I think it would of been a weak lip sync from both of them. I agree, the story about her family life is sad BUT, it felt like Fame was just trying to use the stories to deflect all of the criticisms she was getting from the other girls as well as her weaknesses that were about to go on display in this performance, I hate to say it, but the things they were saying were true. Which is sort of what PhiPhi did during her season. But again, too early to say. Her dancing was absolutely dreadful. 
Max is just one of those people who has an adorable air about them. In and out of drag he always just makes me go, "Aww Max". He's just a cute person.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Agreed about Fame. She needs to realize that she isn't the cat's pajamas at everything like she thinks she is. She's actually one of the weaker performers in the competition if you ask me. And if she had lip synced tonight against Sasha, I think it would of been a weak lip sync from both of them. I agree, the story about her family life is sad BUT, it felt like Fame was just trying to use the stories to deflect all of the criticisms she was getting from the other girls as well as her weaknesses that were about to go on display in this performance, I hate to say it, but the things they were saying were true. Which is sort of what PhiPhi did during her season. But again, too early to say. Her dancing was absolutely dreadful.
> Max is just one of those people who has an adorable air about them. In and out of drag he always just makes me go, "Aww Max". He's just a cute person.



I expected soooo much from Miss Fame and to see her like this on the show hit me in the face. I understand she's a model and all that but come on gurl you at least need to know how to act and look a little stupid sometimes. She needs dancing lessons. Lol true it's too early to judge maybe she could be playing weak then come out strong towards half of the season? Max's style of drag is really elegant in my opinion. My favorite look would have to be her fall look because I'd totally wear that. I feel like Pearl or Max can take the crown. To be honest if I were the girls and saw miss fame, I'd be be afraid that I'd already lose the competition but now I'm like "this girl is weak when is comes to performing I could easily send her home." Kind of remind me on Courtney depending on the prettiness.


----------



## Heartcore

Aryxia said:


> Pearl's lip syncs are amazing. I fear for Miss Fame if she falls into the bottom- She's way too stoic. Also toxic, I'm not sure if you've heard, but apparently it's been leaked that Miss Fame makes the top 4



That doesn't surprise me. Pearl kind of has this presence about her that draws in your attention, but not in an annoying "HEY LOOK AT ME" way. And definitely, if Miss Fame doesn't get herself together she'll be sashay'ing away very soon.


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I feel like Miss Fame would end up going home....
> 
> The queen that really don't capture my attention are Jasmin and Kennedy.



Jasmine seems really sweet, but she's just not at the same level as the others. Her spoken word lip syncs are pretty damn good though, imo.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> She needs dancing lessons.



If she doesn't figure out how easy it is to work this imma shank someone



Heartcore said:


> That doesn't surprise me. Pearl kind of has this presence about her that draws in your attention, but not in an annoying "HEY LOOK AT ME" way. And definitely, if Miss Fame doesn't get herself together she'll be sashay'ing away very soon.



Pearl just has the kind of attitude that people are drawn to. I feel like Fame just needs a slap to the face- she's taking this too seriously & is overestimating the power of her beauty. I'm sure she's got it in her but... ugh. I'm kind of disappointed with her. I've been following her for awhile now, and seeing her just flop is just.... ugh.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Jasmine seems really sweet, but she's just not at the same level as the others. Her spoken word lip syncs are pretty damn good though, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl just has the kind of attitude that people are drawn to. I feel like Fame just needs a slap to the face- she's taking this too seriously & is overestimating the power of her beauty. I'm sure she's got it in her but... ugh. I'm kind of disappointed with her. I've been following her for awhile now, and seeing her just flop is just.... ugh.



Jasmin is to boyish.... 

Miss Fame needs that slap soon or she's gone.


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Jasmin is to boyish....
> 
> Miss Fame needs that slap soon or she's gone.



Ehhh I don't think the butch-ness is her problem, I think it's her taste. Or lack thereof.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Ehhh I don't think the butch-ness is her problem, I think it's her taste. Or lack thereof.



Lol that signature though....lmao it's perfect.


----------



## Heartcore

Jasmine's mouth just scares me. Lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Jasmine's mouth just scares me. Lmao



She has nice teeth but that mouth is huge....


----------



## Beardo

_Is it bad I recognized the wig Sasha wore for the mini challenge? Like I knew right away when/where I had seen her wear it_

NEXT TIME I START GUSHING ABOUT SASHA, SLAP ME BECAUSE I NEED TO STOP

Max and Trixie are super-duper adorable. 
"If we're talking, what are we not doing? Listening!" That bit with Trixie and Violet killed me!


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol that signature though....lmao it's perfect.



Thank-you♥

And since we're talking about Jasmine


Spoiler


----------



## Marii

Aryxia said:


> Thank-you♥
> 
> And since we're talking about Jasmine
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh my god

oh my god

i can't unsee this

btw i love your sig 
i love pearl she is one of my favs along with trixie and katya


----------



## Heartcore

Aryxia said:


> Thank-you♥
> 
> And since we're talking about Jasmine
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LMAOOO Jasmine is an a**hole. Seriously can't stand her after watching episode 2 of Untucked.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> LMAOOO Jasmine is an a**hole. Seriously can't stand her after watching episode 2 of Untucked.



True! I didn't like her in the first place.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> True! I didn't like her in the first place.



Me either. Frozone needs to sashay away immediately.


----------



## Beardo

I'm watching untucked right now. 

Poor Trixie!

Max was so sweet to Sasha! Aw!

Watching babe leave just broke my ****ing heart! Her little sniffles... AND THAT SPEECH! 

"I'm hoping to show all the little Iowa girls that we can make and- y'know, do our thing." 
UGHGHGHHG MOMMMM NO


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I gotta see untucked 0.0 omg


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I gotta see untucked 0.0 omg



*slowly cries*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> *slowly cries*



Wait is there a new one yet?


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Wait is there a new one yet?



Yeah, it's up on youtube


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Yeah, it's up on youtube



Okay I'm gonna look it up. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's official.....I don't like Jasmin nor Kennedy -.-


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Okay I'm gonna look it up. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's official.....I don't like Jasmin nor Kennedy -.-



Yeah, they're both terrible. Jasmine is the absolute worst though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yeah, they're both terrible. Jasmine is the absolute worst though.



Kennedy thinking she's the **** -.- ummmm no calm down. Miss Fame and Trixie are sooo cute. That moment between Ginger and Pearl was really nice. I'd be crying if I were Pearl. The moment between Sasha and Max was super awesome. Max is soo kind and it got to me when Sasha went home.


----------



## Beardo

Can we talk about Tammie Brown? I LOVE HER SO MUCH


----------



## Aryxia

Marii said:


> oh my god
> 
> oh my god
> 
> i can't unsee this
> 
> btw i love your sig
> i love pearl she is one of my favs along with trixie and katya



Thank-you! I think my top 5 would be Pearl, Katya, Max, Trixie & Fame


And I'm shocked that Jasmine wasn't sent home first. And  Tammie's adorable, she's the kind of person I'd love to go to a cat cafe with


----------



## Beardo

Aryxia said:


> Tammie's adorable, she's the kind of person I'd love to go to a cat cafe with



Me and my friend Rachel are Tammie obsessed! Having a conversation with her must be pretty fun!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Me and my friend Rachel are Tammie obsessed! Having a conversation with her must be pretty fun!



Tammies style is so unique.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Tammies style is so unique.



Loving your Trixie-fication. 

Also, I'm obsessed with the Olivia Newton John song that they lip synced to last night. Lmao.


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> Loving your Trixie-fication.
> 
> Also, I'm obsessed with the Olivia Newton John song that they lip synced to last night. Lmao.



I went out to Karaoke with some of my friends, and it was basically the only song of hers they didn't have. Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed :L


----------



## Heartcore

Aryxia said:


> I went out to Karaoke with some of my friends, and it was basically the only song of hers they didn't have. Needless to say, I was a bit disappointed :L



What a shame. It's such a fun song. But then again, I love any corny old pop song. Katya seriously brought the house down during this lip sync. Such a good performer.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> What a shame. It's such a fun song. But then again, I love any corny old pop song. Katya seriously brought the house down during this lip sync. Such a good performer.



She did. You could clearly tell Sasha was leaving. She wasn't confident for the lipsync


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> What a shame. It's such a fun song. But then again, I love any corny old pop song. Katya seriously brought the house down during this lip sync. Such a good performer.



Katya seems pretty well rounded. I don't know why, but the line "I can move my body in a compelling way. It usually compels people to leave the room." had me gasping for air for like three minutes. If she's not top three, I'm gonna lose it.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> She did. You could clearly tell Sasha was leaving. She wasn't confident for the lipsync




If only Violet could have lent her some of her cockiness. ***** needs to tone it waaaay down.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Katya seems pretty well rounded. I don't know why, but the line "I can move my body in a compelling way. It usually compels people to leave the room." had me gasping for air for like three minutes. If she's not top three, I'm gonna lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Violet could have lent her some of her cockiness. ***** needs to tone it waaaay down.



I would not be able to get along with Violet but I would be glad to hit her if she talked to me the way she talked to Pearl.


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would not be able to get along with Violet but I would be glad to hit her if she talked to me the way she talked to Pearl.



I would be glad to hit her, period. Her attitude is just... ugh. Yeah, she's got that mean girl attitude that makes reality TV interesting, but we have Kandy for that and Violet can just be downright whiny at times. Girl needs to go, but I doubt it will be anytime soon :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> I would be glad to hit her, period. Her attitude is just... ugh. Yeah, she's got that mean girl attitude that makes reality TV interesting, but we have Kandy for that and Violet can just be downright whiny at times. Girl needs to go, but I doubt it will be anytime soon :/



True. I don't like how she acts like she's way better. Overall she's not a favorite. I'm rooting for Pearl, Max, and Miss Fame. I use to like Kandy but she can't even make her own clothes nor contour right. She needs Jesus...


----------



## Marii

Aryxia said:


> Thank-you! I think my top 5 would be Pearl, Katya, Max, Trixie & Fame
> 
> 
> And I'm shocked that Jasmine wasn't sent home first. And  Tammie's adorable, she's the kind of person I'd love to go to a cat cafe with



omg yes Max and Fame are up there for me too )) good taste hohoho
I don't think I have an order tho?? except I probably like Trixie best; she's really down to earth and unique  

yeah I am not a fan of Jasmine so far  very cocky imo, worse than violet or kandy even, and those two were the ones who made the worst impressions on me at first ~_~ I'm beginning to warm up to them in comparison lol.


----------



## shinkuzame

I am beginning to adore Pearl. Ugh, so beautiful...


----------



## Beardo

Current top 3 for me:
Trixie, Max, and Katya


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True. I don't like how she acts like she's way better. Overall she's not a favorite. I'm rooting for Pearl, Max, and Miss Fame. I use to like Kandy but she can't even make her own clothes nor contour right. She needs Jesus...



That beard tho. I swear, it's like Landon Cider taught her how to contour.



Marii said:


> omg yes Max and Fame are up there for me too )) good taste hohoho
> I don't think I have an order tho?? except I probably like Trixie best; she's really down to earth and unique
> 
> yeah I am not a fan of Jasmine so far  very cocky imo, worse than violet or kandy even, and those two were the ones who made the worst impressions on me at first ~_~ I'm beginning to warm up to them in comparison lol.



Trixie is so sweet, I just wanna hug her and bake her cookies <3
I can't watch untucked, so I haven't really seen Jasmine's bad side ^.^;; But damn, if she's that bad then... ew. At least Kandy and Violet are polished. Half the time Jasmine looks like she used her feet for her makeup v.v


----------



## oranges_ate_you

You guys still only talk about your top 3s in here wow.


----------



## oath2order

Pls no respond to him


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Beardo said:


> : )









oh mah gaw qirl


----------



## Leela

*ignore it and it will go away*

Reading this thread has made me pretty interested in this. Would I have to watch everything from the very first episode?


----------



## Beardo

Leela said:


> *ignore it and it will go away*
> 
> Reading this thread has made me pretty interested in this. Would I have to watch everything from the very first episode?



You can start on any season, really. But I'd start at the beginning of said season. Seasons 5 or 6 are good places to start!


----------



## Leela

Beardo said:


> You can start on any season, really. But I'd start at the beginning of said season. Seasons 5 or 6 are good places to start!



I'll probably watch an episode tonight, in that case. Season 5 it is. I wish I'd decided to give it a go sooner; I've been stuck at home ill for three days and it would have been nice to have something good to watch.


----------



## Beardo

Leela said:


> I'll probably watch an episode tonight, in that case. Season 5 it is. I wish I'd decided to give it a go sooner; I've been stuck at home ill for three days and it would have been nice to have something good to watch.



I suggest having adblock if you're going to watch it on the LogoTV website. It is on Netflix if you're in the UK : ) Have fun, and I suggest watching the Untucked after each episode. So many great moments!


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> I suggest having adblock if you're going to watch it on the LogoTV website. It is on Netflix if you're in the UK : ) Have fun, and I suggest watching the Untucked after each episode. So many great moments!



Wait, is untucked available in the UK? Because it's not in Canada </3


----------



## Beardo

Aryxia said:


> Wait, is untucked available in the UK? Because it's not in Canada </3



I'm not sure. I live in America and use the Logo website...


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> You can start on any season, really. But I'd start at the beginning of said season. Seasons 5 or 6 are good places to start!


I'd second starting with Season 7. There are some amazing queens in Seasons 1-4 (IE Morgan Mc.Michaels, Raven, Yara Sofia, etc.) But a lot of them either have webshows on World of Wonder or their own Youtube Channels. Plus they do a lot of shows, and they almost always end up on youtube so if you're really interested you can check those out c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I'm not sure. I live in America and use the Logo website...



I use Logo too, since OutTV's player is absolute garbage, so thank God for Hola. It doesn't work on Youtube, which is a shame, since Untucked's usually what helps me really figure out which queens are my favourites :L


----------



## Heartcore

It is so ignorant of them to make Untucked only available in the US. They're completely ignoring fans from other countries.


----------



## Leela

I'll check it out on Netflix, since I'm in the UK ^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg if only I had it on netflix ;-;


----------



## Fhyn_K

I got some tea for y'all. Trixie Mattel has become that girl that incites hellfire and brimstone among the fans. I frequent the gay bars that plays Drag Race and oh lord when that girl was on untucked, some poor soul made a sound and the bar literally split three ways: pro-trixie, anti-trixie, and neutral/idgaf. They went at it. Reading each other's age, style, aesthetic, and general intelligence. It went on for a good thirty minutes before management dismissed the real loud ones and everyone else just calmed down. I'm not gonna play favorites this time around because the fans are crazy.


----------



## Marii

Fhyn_K said:


> I got some tea for y'all. Trixie Mattel has become that girl that incites hellfire and brimstone among the fans. I frequent the gay bars that plays Drag Race and oh lord when that girl was on untucked, some poor soul made a sound and the bar literally split three ways: pro-trixie, anti-trixie, and neutral/idgaf. They went at it. Reading each other's age, style, aesthetic, and general intelligence. It went on for a good thirty minutes before management dismissed the real loud ones and everyone else just calmed down. I'm not gonna play favorites this time around because the fans are crazy.



oh god wow lol. Why didn't some people like her? O: I'm curious to know


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> -.


I really do believe that. Trixie is definitely someone who you love/hate. She just has that personality type. I'm totally pro Trixie though. I think she's really great. And that bar argument would of been fun to witness.


----------



## Fhyn_K

From what my drunken self remembers, the ones that didn't like her is purely because of her drag. It just wasn't for them. Aside from that though the Trixie fans were particularly loud, along with the Pearl/Violet/Fame fans, and I could tell that their antics were grating.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah totally. I don't care for her personally but to be honest it's purely because of her rabid fans. Because otherwise I'm neutral to her. The bar argument was great! I learned so many things like "old people don't understand alternative art" or "young gays are messy ass bar queens that need to stop". I'm not gonna lie though, a mature queen throws life-giving shade.


----------



## Beardo

That sounds really exciting Fhyn! I want to experience something like that in the future. I love Trixie. Her personality is ADORABLE, I love her style of drag, and her lip syncs GIVE ME LIFE! She did one to Barbie Girl and I fell in love. Also, she tap dances, so I can relate to her more, lol. 
Since Sasha is gone (R.I.P) I'm team Max! She was so sweet to Sasha before they went on stage. If she doesn't win, I think we have an obvious miss congeniality.

God, my signature keeps making me laugh really hard. 
"Where did you get that sweater?"
"Macy's"
*drag queens laugh and scream violently*


----------



## Aryxia

Fhyn_K said:


> From what my drunken self remembers, the ones that didn't like her is purely because of her drag. It just wasn't for them. Aside from that though the Trixie fans were particularly loud, along with the Pearl/Violet/Fame fans, and I could tell that their antics were grating.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah totally. I don't care for her personally but to be honest it's purely because of her rabid fans. Because otherwise I'm neutral to her. The bar argument was great! I learned so many things like "old people don't understand alternative art" or "young gays are messy ass bar queens that need to stop". I'm not gonna lie though, a mature queen throws life-giving shade.



That sounds _hilarious_.

Anyway, while we're talking about Trixie, I'd say this kid did a pretty good job impersonating her:


----------



## Beardo

I really want to do some drag makeup over spring break (or at least practice) and Trixie seems like a fun one to start with! I need to buy more makeup anyways! 

I've seen that video, and I agree.


----------



## Heartcore

Speaking of Macy's have you guys seen the clip from Season 4 of Willam as Jessica Simpson? Where he literally walks off the snatch game set? It's HILARIOUS.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Speaking of Macy's have you guys seen the clip from Season 4 of Willam as Jessica Simpson? Where he literally walks off the snatch game set? It's HILARIOUS.



I KNOW! Willam's snatch games is the best


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> I KNOW! Willam's snatch games is the best



Willam will always be the bae. No matter how much Pearl, Trixie, and Max weasel their way into my heart.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Willam will always be the bae. No matter how much Pearl, Trixie, and Max weasel their way into my heart.



I'm fixated with Tammie Brown right now

Teleport us to Mars, teletubby!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> That sounds really exciting Fhyn! I want to experience something like that in the future. I love Trixie. Her personality is ADORABLE, I love her style of drag, and her lip syncs GIVE ME LIFE! She did one to Barbie Girl and I fell in love. Also, she tap dances, so I can relate to her more, lol.
> Since Sasha is gone (R.I.P) I'm team Max! She was so sweet to Sasha before they went on stage. If she doesn't win, I think we have an obvious miss congeniality.
> 
> God, my signature keeps making me laugh really hard.
> "Where did you get that sweater?"
> "Macy's"
> *drag queens laugh and scream violently*



Beardo~ oh god that's such a classic Belle family moment. I'm thinking of catching a flight to Iowa once summer starts so I can catch the Belle's show, my legitimate love for Sasha is not dying! All my favorites so far are leaving! I really do hope Max- if she continues to be this lovely, classy ass queen- wins miss congeniality! Tangent, while I do LOVE DeLa I really thought Joslyn Fox should have one M.C. last season. 

When you do Trixie show us gals! I do love her mug and that queen paints for the backrows of China, so fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> That sounds _hilarious_.
> 
> Anyway, while we're talking about Trixie, I'd say this kid did a pretty good job impersonating her:



15 and can paint better than some past queens who've been on that show! Clap for this hooker! Your sig, gurl, is making me cackle.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Beardo~ oh god that's such a classic Belle family moment. I'm thinking of catching a flight to Iowa once summer starts so I can catch the Belle's show, my legitimate love for Sasha is not dying! All my favorites so far are leaving! I really do hope Max- if she continues to be this lovely, classy ass queen- wins miss congeniality! Tangent, while I do LOVE DeLa I really thought Joslyn Fox should have one M.C. last season.
> 
> When you do Trixie show us gals! I do love her mug and that queen paints for the backrows of China, so fun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 15 and can paint better than some past queens who've been on that show! Clap for this hooker! Your sig, gurl, is making me cackle.



J.F. was the black horse of the competition. We all knew that M.C. was just her cup of soup.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> J.F. was the black horse of the competition. We all knew that M.C. was just her cup of soup.



*blank stare then snort* I love me some Joslyn Fox. Another tangent, I legitimately cannot clock the top 4 at all. I'm looking at all of them and I cannot for the life of me Nancy Drew who should just keep their ish packed. The other seasons were gimmies.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> *blank stare then snort* I love me some Joslyn Fox. Another tangent, I legitimately cannot clock the top 4 at all. I'm looking at all of them and I cannot for the life of me Nancy Drew who should just keep their ish packed. The other seasons were gimmies.



Yeah. This season really is packing....talent. 

I really do like most of the girls this season. Other than a few...*cough* Miss Fame, Violet, and Jasmine *cough*


----------



## Paramore

I've been meaning to watch this show, but I wanted to start with season 1 and i cant find it anywhere lmao


----------



## Fhyn_K

Hah you shady mayor. Yeah this is a good bunch! Miss Fame though. I cannot get the thought of her and Trixie sneaking into each other's hotel room to kai kai. Episode 2 and they can't get off each other.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Beardo~ oh god that's such a classic Belle family moment. I'm thinking of catching a flight to Iowa once summer starts so I can catch the Belle's show, my legitimate love for Sasha is not dying! All my favorites so far are leaving! I really do hope Max- if she continues to be this lovely, classy ass queen- wins miss congeniality! Tangent, while I do LOVE DeLa I really thought Joslyn Fox should have one M.C. last season.
> 
> When you do Trixie show us gals! I do love her mug and that queen paints for the backrows of China, so fun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 15 and can paint better than some past queens who've been on that show! Clap for this hooker! Your sig, gurl, is making me cackle.



I'll wait outside The Garden one of the nights that Sasha comes just so meet her. Studio 13 is an hour away, so I'll have to wait until she's comes to downtown Des Moines. I wonder if she'll meet me before a show...


----------



## Fhyn_K

Paramore said:


> I've been meaning to watch this show, but I wanted to start with season 1 and i cant find it anywhere lmao



If you're living in the US, you can watch it on Logo's website. Good luck with their web player though haha it's quite finicky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I'll wait outside The Garden one of the nights that Sasha comes just so meet her. Studio 13 is an hour away, so I'll have to wait until she's comes to downtown Des Moines. I wonder if she'll meet me before a show...



I've heard from my friends who have met her that she is LOVELY to her fans and she does a quick little meet-and-greet if time permits. Though I'm positive that is you stalk her clubs enough times she'll recognize you and hopefully take a picture with you! She really does seem like a down-ass queen though don't she?


----------



## Heartcore

Paramore said:


> I've been meaning to watch this show, but I wanted to start with season 1 and i cant find it anywhere lmao



Season 1 is a snooze. I wouldn't even worry about finishing it if I were you. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I've heard from my friends who have met her that she is LOVELY to her fans and she does a quick little meet-and-greet if time permits. Though I'm positive that is you stalk her clubs enough times she'll recognize you and hopefully take a picture with you! She really does seem like a down-ass queen though don't she?



Yeah, really. I want to hang out in the alleys until she does Sasha in the alley and meet the whole gang at once. That'd be a dream come true

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Season 1 is a snooze. I wouldn't even worry about finishing it if I were you. #sorrynotsorry



Wait, isn't Tammie in season 1?


----------



## Heartcore

Gurl, I don't know. I never watched it. I got into RPDR during Season 4.


----------



## Beardo

Yeah, she's season 1


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Miss Fame and Trixie would be cute but Fame is married


----------



## shinkuzame

I started Drag Race on season 2, I've never thought to go back and watch season 1 because I heard it was pretty boring. I think the only queen I really still hear about from season 1 is Ongina.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shinkuzame said:


> I started Drag Race on season 2, I've never thought to go back and watch season 1 because I heard it was pretty boring. I think the only queen I really still hear about from season 1 is Ongina.



I'm not a fan of her ;-; I met her at pride


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm not a fan of her ;-; I met her at pride



I've met her as well haha, how was she like for you dear?


----------



## shinkuzame

I'm not really a fan either but that might be because I don't like the whole 'no wig' thing. 
Just ain't my cup of tea.


----------



## Heartcore

I'll just leave this here for you all...
_I'm so emotional about this..._



Spoiler


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I'll just leave this here for you all...
> _I'm so emotional about this..._
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Resting ***** face and terminally delightful. _I love it._


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Resting ***** face and terminally delightful. _I love it._



DeLa Looks SO GOOD! Drag Race did him well. And Pearl could literally break my arm and I'd still gag for her.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I've met her as well haha, how was she like for you dear?



No offense to her or anyone but she's boring.... And the no wig thing annoys me. I remember she said she didn't like them because she would sweat like ummm hello so do the other queens and they don't complain.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> DeLa Looks SO GOOD! Drag Race did him well. And Pearl could literally break my arm and I'd still gag for her.



There's a few queens who could beat me up and I could still follow them around and worship them. Milk, Sasha, Jinkx, Willam, Tammie, Max, Biblegirl, Trixie, Raven, Juuju, Raja- I think I'll stop here. Definitely more than "a few".


Ginger Minj is gonna be on Drunk Makeover.
I need a minute


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> DeLa Looks SO GOOD! Drag Race did him well. And Pearl could literally break my arm and I'd still gag for her.



Boy DeLa does look good! Him post drag race _ages so well I want to squeeze him._ I'm growing on Pearl, a lot, like I want her to slap me. I'm not at break my arm yet but I kind of love her personality and the queen's face and style is ALWAYS RIGHT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> There's a few queens who could beat me up and I could still follow them around and worship them. Milk, Sasha, Jinkx, Willam, Tammie, Max, Biblegirl, Trixie, Raven, Juuju, Raja- I think I'll stop here. Definitely more than "a few".
> 
> 
> Ginger Minj is gonna be on Drunk Makeover.
> I need a minute



LIES AND BLASPHEMY BEARDO DON'T PLAY WITH ME. IS SHE REALLY?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> LIES AND BLASPHEMY BEARDO DON'T PLAY WITH ME. IS SHE REALLY?



YES! SASHA SAID SO AND SASHA GODDAMN BELLE DOESN'T LIE


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> YES! SASHA SAID SO AND SASHA GODDAMN BELLE DOESN'T LIE



I'M JIGGLING WITH EXCITEMENT. When does this come out??

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> No offense to her or anyone but she's boring.... And the no wig thing annoys me. I remember she said she didn't like them because she would sweat like ummm hello so do the other queens and they don't complain.



Yeah, that's what I got from her when I saw her at pride. I love some bald-headed fish, don't get me wrong but she's not exciting to watch perform. Oh well haha.


----------



## Heartcore

Jiggling with excitement. Dead.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I'M JIGGLING WITH EXCITEMENT. When does this come out??



I DON'T KNOW! Ughhhhhh they're going to be at The Garden, which is a nightclub about 20 minutes away from me, tonight I'm pretty sure, and then Willam will be there on the 15th after the BOTS show at Wooly's! It sucks knowing my idols will be about 20 minutes away from where I live and I won't be able to see any of them...


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> I DON'T KNOW! Ughhhhhh they're going to be at The Garden, which is a nightclub about 20 minutes away from me, tonight I'm pretty sure, and then Willam will be there on the 15th after the BOTS show at Wooly's! It sucks knowing my idols will be about 20 minutes away from where I live and I won't be able to see any of them...



Looks like you're going to have to paint on a 21 year old mug and stuff your bra mama.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Looks like you're going to have to paint on a 21 year old mug and stuff your bra mama.



My boobs are pretty big, like, adult size already. THANK YOU GOD FOR ALL THIS BOD!
I just need a ride and a fake I.D! WOOHOO! I'M GOIN' CLUBBIN'


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> My boobs are pretty big, like, adult size already. THANK YOU GOD FOR ALL THIS BOD!
> I just need a ride and a fake I.D! WOOHOO! I'M GOIN' CLUBBIN'





Spoiler












This gif sums up the game plan to get you into the club.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> My boobs are pretty big, like, adult size already. THANK YOU GOD FOR ALL THIS BOD!
> I just need a ride and a fake I.D! WOOHOO! I'M GOIN' CLUBBIN'



Listen to Heartcore, mawma. It's not in your life's plan to NOT be there!


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gif sums up the game plan to get you into the club.



I'm ready! I'm gonna go in, stalk Sasha, and get out!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gif sums up the game plan to get you into the club.



Bless you and your appropriate uses of gifs


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> I'm ready! I'm gonna go in, stalk Sasha, and get out!



I would second hand fangirl for you if you got to meet Sasha. Like I think I would be so happy for you my tear ducts would burst.


----------



## Beardo

Speaking of ****...


----------



## Heartcore

Michelle...stop relying on those implantttttttts.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I would second hand fangirl for you if you got to meet Sasha. Like I think I would be so happy for you my tear ducts would burst.



One of these days I'll stand outside the club! I just need older friends with cars.
Or I'll walk/run

I JUST NEED TO MEET SASHA AND HER FAMILY LIKE I'LL MOVE OUT AND LIVE IN THE ALLEY WHERE SHE DOES HER THANG JUST TO SEE HER! I NEED MORE BELLE (and friends) IN MY LIFE


----------



## Heartcore

And of course I have to click onto the related video "Laganja gets read by Michelle Visage's face"


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> And of course I have to click onto the related video "Laganja gets read by Michelle Visage's face"



Also in the related


----------



## Heartcore

I didn't know I needed 10 minutes of Michelle and Sharon laughing at each other until now.


----------



## oswaldies

Who dat who dat I G G Y


----------



## JellofishXD

Santino and Michelle *cries*


----------



## Fhyn_K

So sad. I gave my drag night out for my roommate and his boyfriend. Honey Mahogany escapes me again!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> Santino and Michelle *cries*



What's wrong dear? What about those two fossils that bothers you so?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> So sad. I gave my drag night out for my roommate and his boyfriend. Honey Mahogany escapes me again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong dear? What about those two fossils that bothers you so?



Santino shouldn't have gotten replaced......


----------



## JellofishXD

Fhyn_K said:


> So sad. I gave my drag night out for my roommate and his boyfriend. Honey Mahogany escapes me again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong dear? What about those two fossils that bothers you so?



Santino and Michelle got replaced ;-;
That sucks Honey Mahogany was my favorite queen


----------



## Beardo

Oh my god the new beatdown... I need a minute... I'm crying


----------



## shinkuzame

That beatdown gave me life, omg.


----------



## oath2order

JellofishXD said:


> Santino and Michelle got replaced ;-;
> That sucks Honey Mahogany was my favorite queen



Michelle is gone??


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> Michelle is gone??



I don't think so she's still there. 

I can't stop listening to Glamazonian airways....


----------



## JellofishXD

Oh lol I thought she got replaced XD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JellofishXD said:


> Oh lol I thought she got replaced XD



Santino did which I think is dumb because he's better than Ross


----------



## shinkuzame

Was Santino just replaced, or was he not able to do this season?


----------



## Beardo

I loved Santino!


----------



## Heartcore

Yeah, Santino was a cutie.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I liked his face......xD I'm sorry


----------



## Beardo

BOTS Tour is in Des Moines tonight... *slowly sobs*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> BOTS Tour is in Des Moines tonight... *slowly sobs*



Awwwww......


----------



## Beardo

Wow, I don't get to watch tomorrow's episode if the livestream I use doesn't work on mobile! FML right now


----------



## oswaldies

2Fab4You


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Wow, I don't get to watch tomorrow's episode if the livestream I use doesn't work on mobile! FML right now



Oh no! Why don't you get to watch it? :O


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Oh no! Why don't you get to watch it? :O



The place I'm staying at only allows 2 people to be registered on the wifi at once (per room) and I already put my ipad on, and my grandma put her ipad on, which means there is no room for my mom's laptop that I was goomg to use to watch drag race.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> The place I'm staying at only allows 2 people to be registered on the wifi at once (per room) and I already put my ipad on, and my grandma put her ipad on, which means there is no room for my mom's laptop that I was goomg to use to watch drag race.


Omg that completely sucks.....

I wonder who's gonna go home next? Hopefully Jasmine


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler:  ****ty art





Left: Sasha Belle W.I.P 
Right: Trixie Mattel



Gtbhvivnihebveuvneuvbebive Sasha is hard to draw

I want Jadynn or Jasmine to go home. I hate em' both!


----------



## Heartcore

I'm hoping Jasmine too. I don't want to have to look at that horse mouth for an episode more.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I'm hoping Jasmine too. I don't want to have to look at that horse mouth for an episode more.



Lmao I was seeing her youtube videos and I strongly dislike her now. Hated how she acted like she knew everything about drag when she's not even polished. Also that she attacked Trixe. Likummm Jasmine you know theirs other styles of drag? Ugh


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lmao I was seeing her youtube videos and I strongly dislike her now. Hated how she acted like she knew everything about drag when she's not even polished. Also that she attacked Trixe. Likummm Jasmine you know theirs other styles of drag? Ugh



Older queens are typically stuck in their ways and think that there is only one way to do things. Years of experience =/= how good you are at drag.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Older queens are typically stuck in their ways and think that there is only one way to do things. Years of experience =/= how good you are at drag.



There's a lot of truth to that haha. If I had to choose between Jaz and Trixie, I'd ultimately choose Jaz.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> There's a lot of truth to that haha. If I had to choose between Jaz and Trixie, I'd ultimately choose Jaz.



What 0.0 why Trixie is better......

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Older queens are typically stuck in their ways and think that there is only one way to do things. Years of experience =/= how good you are at drag.



Jasmine is horrible......


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler: Sasha noticed me!




  
This made my day!



Woo! I'm excited for tonight's episode! I've made arrangements so I get to watch!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Spoiler: Sasha noticed me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87136 View attachment 87137
> This made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo! I'm excited for tonight's episode! I've made arrangements so I get to watch!



Oh you lucky girl! You're one step farther into being part of the Belle family! Are you watching tonight's EP?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh you lucky girl! You're one step farther into being part of the Belle family! Are you watching tonight's EP?



Haha, yeah! I'm gonna wait outside the club one of these nights~

I am! I got a decent quality live stream with no commercial breaks, and we got the wifi working on my mom's laptop! Woohoo!


----------



## oswaldies

WHAT IS THIS SHOW RATED


----------



## Beardo

sailoreamon said:


> WHAT IS THIS SHOW RATED



No idea! Probably wouldn't suggest it to someone your age though, considering there is some pretty mature language used


----------



## oswaldies

Beardo said:


> No idea! Probably wouldn't suggest it to someone your age though, considering there is some pretty mature language used



Oh, okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Oh, okay.



Wait--YOUR A YEAR OLDER THAN ME e_e
Still won't watch it tho.


----------



## Heartcore

DYING OVER SASHA ON TWITTER! SO HAPPY FOR YOU GIRL! 

So excited for tonight's show!



Spoiler


----------



## Beardo

Alaska: Greetings, Gia! Thank you for joining us
Gia: Hieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Alaska: Easy ***** that's my ****in' catchphrase mother ****er


----------



## oswaldies

Beardo said:


> Alaska: Greetings, Gia! Thank you for joining us
> Gia: Hieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Alaska: Easy ***** that's my ****in' catchphrase mother ****er



Yep, not watching that!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Alaska: Greetings, Gia! Thank you for joining us
> Gia: Hieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Alaska: Easy ***** that's my ****in' catchphrase mother ****er



Alaska started the Hieeeeeeeee thing. But literally EVERYONE does it now. Even Ru. Lol.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Alaska started the Hieeeeeeeee thing. But literally EVERYONE does it now. Even Ru. Lol.



Haha, yeah. 

I'm rooting for Max this episode! 

I HOPE MISS FAME FALLS OFF THE GODDAMN STAGE AND THEN MIMI IMFURST WALKS IN A THROWS HER ASS BACK HOME!


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Haha, yeah.
> 
> I'm rooting for Max this episode!
> 
> I HOPE MISS FAME FALLS OFF THE GODDAMN STAGE AND THEN MIMI IMFURST WALKS IN A THROWS HER ASS BACK HOME!



Jasmine is so bitter. Sorry you're like 45 and still terrible at drag.


----------



## Beardo

Seeing Fame and Violet being picked last made me happy


----------



## oswaldies

BEARDO LOOK AT MY VM


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I love that Kennedy and Jasmine are being told how bad they are xD shocker to see Miss Fame did way better. Max is just sooo kind :,3


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love that Kennedy and Jasmine are being told how bad they are xD shocker to see Miss Fame did way better. Max is just sooo kind :,3



LOL JASMINE AND KENNEDY GOT RECKT. 

And I know, Max is such a kind soul. I really love him.


----------



## Beardo

I want Max to comfort me whenever I get sad


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> LOL JASMINE AND KENNEDY GOT RECKT.
> 
> And I know, Max is such a kind soul. I really love him.



Kennedy an Jasmine are haters they don't deserve it -.- Max is just like the kindest person on earth.


----------



## Heartcore

Me too. He's seriously adorable. He and Trixie both.

I really can't stand these old bitter queens. They're really annoying.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Me too. He's seriously adorable. He and Trixie both.
> 
> I really can't stand these old bitter queens. They're really annoying.



Yeah!

They're all on my last nerve


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Me too. He's seriously adorable. He and Trixie both.
> 
> I really can't stand these old bitter queens. They're really annoying.



They act like they're better and polished but Kennedy really bored me along with Jasmine. I only like Max, Pearl, Fame, Trixie, Violet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg Max's runway look 0.0 I love it


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm just gonna lurk and act like I'm watching it with y'all.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm just gonna lurk and act like I'm watching it with y'all.



Gurl 0.0 you must watch it


----------



## Heartcore

I *really* liked Trixie's look tonight. Max too. And Pearl is always cute. My three favorites all did well.


----------



## Beardo

Willam would've done so well at this challenge


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Willam would've done so well at this challenge



Poor Willam, I know his pain. My 5 oclock shadow starts rolling around at 1 oclock. It's not fair.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I *really* liked Trixie's look tonight. Max too. And Pearl is always cute. My three favorites all did well.



Those were the most amazing. Fames was decent to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Max won this challenge watch.....


----------



## Heartcore

Max definitely deserves the win this week.


----------



## Beardo

Max deserves everything


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Max definitely deserves the win this week.



He does. His team was way better than Kennedy's

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone have an idea who's up for elimination?


----------



## Heartcore

Definitely Jasmine.

All I know is...


Spoiler


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Definitely Jasmine.
> 
> All I know is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Lmao hahaha Jasmine making up excuses xD give it to her RU lol as long as Pearl isn't in the bottom....


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lmao hahaha Jasmine making up excuses xD give it to her RU lol as long as Pearl isn't in the bottom....



jkfjkafjskfjdskfjkdfjsdkfjsdkfjsdkfjdasklfjskjslvnsflknvkwrnfwklnflwFNKLEWNFL REALLY WANTED FAME TO FAIL THIS WEEK BUT I'M GLAD WE DIDN'T HEAR MUCH FROM HER

Ru snapping about being prepared and making excuses <3
I love angry mama ru


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> jkfjkafjskfjdskfjkdfjsdkfjsdkfjsdkfjdasklfjskjslvnsflknvkwrnfwklnflwFNKLEWNFL REALLY WANTED FAME TO FAIL THIS WEEK BUT I'M GLAD WE DIDN'T HEAR MUCH FROM HER
> 
> Ru snapping about being prepared and making excuses <3
> I love angry mama ru



I still have some space in my heart for Miss Fame but she needs to impress really soon. Omg when RU was like "alright" when they said "I really like Jasmine" xD how can you like her........?


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I still have some space in my heart for Miss Fame but she needs to impress really soon. Omg when RU was like "alright" when they said "I really like Jasmine" xD how can you like her........?



Exactly! Like, most contestants have at least SOME redeeming qualities, but I'm getting nothing from Jasmine


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Exactly! Like, most contestants have at least SOME redeeming qualities, but I'm getting nothing from Jasmine



The way Jasmine is annoys me. Then Kennedy has poor leadership skills....omg..


----------



## Heartcore

THANK YOU JESUS PEARL IS SAFE


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Yes omfg Pearl is safe and Jasmine is most likely going home ahhhhhh I'm happy


----------



## Fhyn_K

Late as hell invite to the party, but not even two minutes in and Jasmine and Kennedy. I revoke the love and respect I had for them. Those bitter ass queens are making me bring out the hard liquor.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Exactly! Like, most contestants have at least SOME redeeming qualities, but I'm getting nothing from Jasmine



Not to mention how blatantly transphobic she is. She apologized, but still..makes me not like her.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> THANK YOU JESUS PEARL IS SAFE



I was about to cry is she was in the bottom. Omg I love this song. Kylie Minogue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Late as hell invite to the party, but not even two minutes in and Jasmine and Kennedy. I revoke the love and respect I had for them. Those bitter ass queens are making me bring out the hard liquor.



I hated how it started off like that -.-


----------



## Heartcore

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JASMINE LEFT AHHHH YES OMG AHHHH IM SO HAPPY.....


----------



## Beardo

WHAT'S THE NAME OF THE SONG IT'S GONNA BE ON LOOP PERMANENTLY

lmao my stream quality is so bad I couldn't read the song name


In terms of Jasmine leaving,

GOOD
****ING
RIDDANCE


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> WHAT'S THE NAME OF THE SONG IT'S GONNA BE ON LOOP PERMANENTLY
> 
> lmao my stream quality is so bad I couldn't read the song name
> 
> 
> In terms of Jasmine leaving,
> 
> GOOD
> ****ING
> RIDDANCE



I was gonna cancel Kylie Minogue


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I was gonna cancel Kylie Minogue



Oh they got a good song! Yay for their budget! Who slayed Jaz?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh they got a good song! Yay for their budget! Who slayed Jaz?



I love Kylie Minogue <3 Jasmine sayin some don't know how to preform but Jasmine herself is really boring. To be honest the lipsync was boring.


----------



## Heartcore

I'm literally so happy. Bye girl bye. :*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I'm literally so happy. Bye girl bye. :*



Me too xD I got up ran around screaming xD


----------



## Heartcore

I'm still laughing at when they said it looked like Kennedy had glued some leftover pubes on her face


----------



## Beardo

Such a good song wasted on two mediocre lip syncers

I always like watching these things go down between two fierce competitors. This week seemed so... meh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I'm still laughing at when they said it looked like Kennedy had glued some leftover pubes on her face



Lmao well they did xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Such a good song wasted on two mediocre lip syncers
> 
> I always like watching these things go down between two fierce competitors. This week seemed so... meh



I expected more from Kennedy but she's fading into the back and putting me to sleep...


----------



## Marii

Heartcore said:


> Me too. He's seriously adorable. He and Trixie both.
> 
> I really can't stand these old bitter queens. They're really annoying.



out of the old, bitter queens, I do like Ginger and Kasha.  I think they're witty and funny, instead of just flat-out rude and insulting, like Kennedy and Jasmine. Ginger even said that she doesn't really mean anything by what she says... and she does seem to be friendly during Untucked. *-* 



Beardo said:


> Such a good song wasted on two mediocre lip syncers
> 
> I always like watching these things go down between two fierce competitors. This week seemed so... meh



I think lipsyncs will heat up once they start narrowing the contestants down to the really good ones :C 
I don't know who I want to win
oh god
I think my heart would be content if either Trixie, Pearl, Fame, Max, Ginger, or Katya won haha

am I the only one who likes Fame here?  I get that she's kinda stiff and not much of a dancer but she just has a really likeable personality, imo


----------



## Marii

oh my god. oH MY GOD OH MY GOD
I just started watching season 6... I jumped into it without knowing anything about anyone on it, and
I'M FREAKING OUT BECAUSE I HAD NO IDEA *DANNY NORIEGA* WAS ON IT OMG 
I used to love him on AMERICAN IDOL LOL AND THEN I KNEW there was a reason I loved Adore Delano right when she walked in 

when ru was like asking her if she was on american idol i was like REALLY? and i looked it up and omg I can't handle life right now
uuuuugggghhhhh I'm just so happy right now lmao


----------



## Heartcore

My man friend got me tickets for Battle of The Seasons tonight. Hosted by Michelle, feat Alaska, Bianca, Jinkx, Ivy, Adore, Detox, & Sharon. Crying. I'm so excited. I'll get pics and post them later!


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> My man friend got me tickets for Battle of The Seasons tonight. Hosted by Michelle, feat Alaska, Bianca, Jinkx, Ivy, Adore, Detox, & Sharon. Crying. I'm so excited. I'll get pics and post them later!



Have fun :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> out of the old, bitter queens, I do like Ginger and Kasha.  I think they're witty and funny, instead of just flat-out rude and insulting, like Kennedy and Jasmine. Ginger even said that she doesn't really mean anything by what she says... and she does seem to be friendly during Untucked. *-*
> 
> 
> 
> I think lipsyncs will heat up once they start narrowing the contestants down to the really good ones :C
> I don't know who I want to win
> oh god
> I think my heart would be content if either Trixie, Pearl, Fame, Max, Ginger, or Katya won haha
> 
> am I the only one who likes Fame here?  I get that she's kinda stiff and not much of a dancer but she just has a really likeable personality, imo



Fame is a total sweetheart <3 I feel like she pushed herself a bit this week, and she really is trying her best and it makes me so proud<3 I just wanna bake her cookies. I wanna bake all of the girls cookies.

Kennedy and Jasmine are waaay too judgemental. I'm so glad Jasmine's gone now, but she really should have gone home first.


On a separate note, I've finally found someone uploading Untucked for those of us outside of the US! -link-


----------



## Beardo

Marii said:


> oh my god. oH MY GOD OH MY GOD
> I just started watching season 6... I jumped into it without knowing anything about anyone on it, and
> I'M FREAKING OUT BECAUSE I HAD NO IDEA *DANNY NORIEGA* WAS ON IT OMG
> I used to love him on AMERICAN IDOL LOL AND THEN I KNEW there was a reason I loved Adore Delano right when she walked in
> 
> when ru was like asking her if she was on american idol i was like REALLY? and i looked it up and omg I can't handle life right now
> uuuuugggghhhhh I'm just so happy right now lmao



Haha that's so cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> My man friend got me tickets for Battle of The Seasons tonight. Hosted by Michelle, feat Alaska, Bianca, Jinkx, Ivy, Adore, Detox, & Sharon. Crying. I'm so excited. I'll get pics and post them later!



AHHH SO LUCKY! Have fun!


----------



## oswaldies

Is that Cam from Modern Family in your siggie?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Just finished the episode and Kennedy's entire team got on my nerves. Jaz and Kennedy turned me all the way off but that goes without saying, but for Pearl, Violet, Kandy, and Katya I wished they would have went into crisis mode and pull their ish together to form some semblance of a team. Especially Pearl and Violet, their responses for their critiques was so lazy and immature that I'm ready for them to go.

Eff it, going to watch untucked.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Untucked was annoying because of Kennedy -.- someone send her ass home already


----------



## oath2order

*Dis ep*

Jasmine Masters needs to stop *****ing about everybody like girl stop

RuPaul just said they'd post these "jifs". Ru no. no. no.

I liked Pearl's outfit. Especially Ru's comment "not today satan" yaaas Bianca

Glad that Katya and Kandy were safe. I dunno why the other queens hate Violet </3 I know we don't see everything and she's right, if they didn't run it as a group then it's Kennedy's fault they sucked.



Spoiler



bye Jasmine you're a ***** bye


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Untucked was annoying because of Kennedy -.- someone send her ass home already



Yessssss so ready for Kennedy to go home next.


----------



## shinkuzame

It really was about time that Jasmine got sent home. Her judgmental blame everything on something else attitude was just so damn offputting. I really felt that she should have been sent home over the likes of Sasha Belle but you know, sometimes the cookie crumbles the way we don't want it to.

After this week, I may still not be a fan of Max's drag style, but I will say that he is a sweetheart and his personality gives me life. It's always nice to see a queen that will be so genuinely nice.

UGH, I am also really pleased that Pearl was not in the bottom two.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yessssss so ready for Kennedy to go home next.



Just the way she is annoy me.


----------



## Beardo

Sodndkflflrkr the Drunk Makeover woth Ginger is out but I can't watch it for like 6 hours. This is pure torture!


----------



## Fhyn_K

I am two beers in and I got some ish to say because this EP is still managing to stress me out lmao. I go on this thread hidden in a video game forum about cute animals and being president over them because it is very, very civil. I feel like you all that post here contain judgment within the show and I am so glad that you do. My wishy-washy self can never like or dislike a queen long enough because I am one of those that judges within the context of the episode. 

That being said, I am going throughout my day and I can hear people talking about the queens saying things like: "Everyone who isn't [insert Pearl/Violet/Fame/Trixie/Katya/sometimes Max] shouldn't even be drag queens, I don't know why Kasha or Tempest even bothered to do the show because they're old and irrelevant as [hell], Jasmine and Kennedy need to kill themselves tbqh, etc." I dare not touch social media because I know how outright nasty people can be and I used to go to Drag Race's Reddit, but it is getting just as mean there. People are extending the contents of the show to the queen's personal life. I love Jasmine in the first EP but the later ones she shows her ass and I am over her, but come next episode I will go right on back to liking her. Racists remarks, disrespectful antics, and death threats over a drag queen competition show is the one of the ugliest things I see come out of this. Our community is already small enough as it is and all this ****y, unnecessary in-fighting does no one any good. I really can write an essay over this but I will taper it for now.

These people need to remember that a drag queen was one of the four figures that fought for our right to live in our truth.


----------



## oswaldies

All of this somehow reminds me of the song "Uptown Funk", Just like the show its just like...
I'm too hot, Hot damn (or man, I don't know)


----------



## Beardo

After watching this, it really makes me mad that these things are happening. You're right, Fhyn, this **** is unnecessary and ridiculous. People are taking a reality show wayyy too far!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> After watching this, it really makes me mad that these things are happening. You're right, Fhyn, this **** is unnecessary and ridiculous. People are taking a reality show wayyy too far!



At least Sasha has a heart. Like for real why would you wish death on someone for a stupid reason. I may not like Jasmine overall but I'm not gonna tell her to kill herself. That's just passing the line. People these days....


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> At least Sasha has a heart. Like for real why would you wish death on someone for a stupid reason. I may not like Jasmine overall but I'm not gonna tell her to kill herself. That's just passing the line. People these days....



I know! Sasha seems like such a sweet and genuine person, and I'd like to see more people calling out fans and stuff when they cross the line. Jasmine is a human being, and it's not right to be so awful to her when she really just made some comments.

A lot of people have come off as rude and stuff on the show, when really they're kind people. Like Phi Phi, she was terrible, but over social media she's a sweetheart and is kind to all of her fans. I mean, she goes out of her way to meet younger fans, too.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Sasha Belle is my Miss Congeniality, sorry Max! She is literally everything for me right now and oh god her drunk makeover with Ginger is giving me stomach pain.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Sasha Belle is my Miss Congeniality, sorry Max! She is literally everything for me right now and oh god her drunk makeover with Ginger is giving me stomach pain.



My all time favorite's are the ones with Mindy, Twila, Gina, Roxie, Sugar, and Myling. Drunk Makeover in general is my favorite thing


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> My all time favorite's are the ones with Mindy, Twila, Gina, Roxie, Sugar, and Myling. Drunk Makeover in general is my favorite thing



It really is. I live for the ones with Roxie! I'm probably late to the party but Sasha is looking really cute lately. Like I've been staring at her mug with all that black on her face and she never looked hotter. It's probably the alcohol haha.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> It really is. I live for the ones with Roxie! I'm probably late to the party but Sasha is looking really cute lately. Like I've been staring at her mug with all that black on her face and she never looked hotter. It's probably the alcohol haha.



Haha, yeah. I want her to do one with Jim (Jupiter Phuckit). He's done a few shows in a local theater, and is really good. Apparently he auditioned for Rent in high heels. So much respect


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I've seen her videos and I actually like Sasha a lot. She's super interesting and she has this charm that makes you want to see more of her.


----------



## Royce

Where can I watch these vids :;( I can't find them :;(


----------



## Beardo

Royce said:


> Where can I watch these vids :;( I can't find them :;(



Depends on what country you live in.


----------



## Aryxia

Royce said:


> Where can I watch these vids :;( I can't find them :;(



You can watch them on logotv.com, but you'll need adblock & Hola Internet (If you're outside of the US) You can also find most of the episodes for seasons 3-6 on youtube ^.^


----------



## Fhyn_K

Royce said:


> Where can I watch these vids :;( I can't find them :;(



If you cannot watch it on Logo, assuming you're from a country that Logo doesn't play for, there are some proxy players that I can help you with. Just a little elbow grease and you'll be able to hash things with us :]


----------



## Fhyn_K

*Some behind-the-scenes tea*

A good judy linked this to me so I'm linking this to y'all. It's an interview with Todd Masterson, challenge producer for the show, and he spills some tea for us. I just started and it's pretty good if I must say. 

https://soundcloud.com/thetonysotoshow/fancy-editing

Start around 10:40.


----------



## Beardo

Let's spark up some discussion...

Who do you guys think will go home next week, and who do you want to go home?



Spoiler: Spoilers that I don't think have been confirmed



Apparently Trixie goes home? I'm not totally sure, but my friend said it's been speculated



I want Jadyn(?spelling?) to go home realllllly badly


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Let's spark up some discussion...
> 
> Who do you guys think will go home next week, and who do you want to go home?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers that I don't think have been confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Trixie goes home? I'm not totally sure, but my friend said it's been speculated
> 
> 
> 
> I want Jadyn(?spelling?) to go home realllllly badly



If homegurl under the cut is the one to leave, I'm avoiding the bars. I think it's Jaidynn or something like that, but anyways I'm honestly ready for half of them to be gone.


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> Let's spark up some discussion...
> 
> Who do you guys think will go home next week, and who do you want to go home?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers that I don't think have been confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Trixie goes home? I'm not totally sure, but my friend said it's been speculated
> 
> 
> 
> I want Jadyn(?spelling?) to go home realllllly badly



Yeah, I heard she went home around episode four. Jaidynn seems ok to me though. Her attitude's a lot better than Kennedy, and dancing is both of their shtick. At this point Kennedy's presence seems kind of pointless on the show, at least imo.


----------



## Beardo

Aryxia said:


> Yeah, I heard she went home around episode four. Jaidynn seems ok to me though. Her attitude's a lot better than Kennedy, and dancing is both of their shtick. At this point Kennedy's presence seems kind of pointless on the show, at least imo.



I meant Kennedy, not Jaidyn. Lol, I actually don't mind Jaidyn too much.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I keep forgetting that Kandy is in the show. Whenever I watch I always look three times before it clicks.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> I keep forgetting that Kandy is in the show. Whenever I watch I always look three times before it clicks.



I forgot about her this episode

still love her


----------



## CoobaCupcake

Hey, Beardo is my sister and I just wanted to mention she got banned for a few days, lol. I'm also a fan of the show, so I may be on here sometimes, too.


----------



## Heartcore

I'm praying Kennedy goes home quick.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I'm praying Kennedy goes home quick.



If she continues being this bitter betty, then the door is really not that far for her.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> If she continues being this bitter betty, then the door is really not that far for her.



Her attitude really is just completely off-putting. Jasmine's was as well, and she's gone THANKFULLY


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Her attitude really is just completely off-putting. Jasmine's was as well, and she's gone THANKFULLY



I know! I thought that she was going to be this kind, nice queen like Latrice but instead we got Coco mixed with Alyssa. And on the topic of Jasmine, queen needs to lay off social media for a long while. Like a good two months after season 7 wraps.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I loved this show with a passion, me and my mom would binge watch it together and swear that we were going to sign each other up for Drag University. But now we don't have Logo anymore, so I need to start watching it online. I miss my divas!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kennedy is really boring.....this is gonna sound mean but her face is ewwww


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Kennedy is really boring.....this is gonna sound mean but her face is ewwww



She does have a face only a mother could love.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> I know! I thought that she was going to be this kind, nice queen like Latrice but instead we got Coco mixed with Alyssa. And on the topic of Jasmine, queen needs to lay off social media for a long while. Like a good two months after season 7 wraps.



For some reason, I don't know why, all I can think of is "why were the two black queens this season complete ****s"



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Kennedy is really boring.....this is gonna sound mean but her face is ewwww



I hate to judge since I'm not the most attractive but...yeah :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> For some reason, I don't know why, all I can think of is "why were the two black queens this season complete ****s"
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to judge since I'm not the most attractive but...yeah :/



I don't mean it like she's ugly but like when she didn't her part for Glamazonian airways I got creeped out with her face. sorry I should've rephrased it differently.


----------



## Fhyn_K

New EP tonight! If the rumors are accurate then the bars will burn down, should be fun haha.


----------



## Fhyn_K

So apparently I cannot tell days apart. But here's EP 4 for anyone that wants to watch!

Link, it might get taken down so... yeah haha


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> So apparently I cannot tell days apart. But here's EP 4 for anyone that wants to watch!
> 
> Link, it might get taken down so... yeah haha



Omg ;-; this lipsync was total bs. The bottom two did not deserve that. Seeing them go against each other made me tear up and once RU picked who went home I was crying. ;-; I thought she'd stay because of the killer lipsync but nope. Ahhh I'm just sad now ;-;


----------



## Heartcore

Well, that was heartbreaking to say the least...


----------



## Fhyn_K

There's this rumor going around.



Spoiler



The person that pretty much pegged the entirety of the season made a comment on reddit that there's a chance that a queen will come back, ex. Carmen Carerra and Kenya Michaels. I'm thinking Trixie and that's not even me being optimistic. She does not care for Violet at all but so far Violet didn't even do anything THAT ****y towards her. Take from it however you will.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Well, that was heartbreaking to say the least...



Ikr ;-; it was total bs


----------



## Heartcore

I'm actually really upset about this elimination. I don't think either of the bottom two were the worst this week.


----------



## Beardo

This episode is going to be the end of me... I already know what happens and I just...


ALSO I FOUND OUT TODAY JUPITER PHUCKIT USED TO TEACH THE MUSICAL THEATER CLASS AT MY DANCE STUDIO AND NOW I'M REALLY MAD BECAUSE I WANT TO MEET JUPITER AND UGHHGH


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> This episode is going to be the end of me... I already know what happens and I just...
> 
> 
> ALSO I FOUND OUT TODAY JUPITER PHUCKIT USED TO TEACH THE MUSICAL THEATER CLASS AT MY DANCE STUDIO AND NOW I'M REALLY MAD BECAUSE I WANT TO MEET JUPITER AND UGHHGH



WELCOME BACK DARLING!


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> WELCOME BACK DARLING!



Thanks
Lol I finally got banned


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I'm actually really upset about this elimination. I don't think either of the bottom two were the worst this week.



I completely agree they have more talent than the other two

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Thanks
> Lol I finally got banned



What happened 0.0 I here this elimination made me cry a little.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardie! WB!


----------



## Heartcore

I just found this on reddit. I hope you can all enjoy and laugh about it with me.


----------



## Beardo

Random bull**** and people starting arguments in my threads. I tend to get a little aggressive online, lol


----------



## Heartcore

YOU? AGGRESSIVE? 






Never....


----------



## Beardo

Lmao of course

I'm Miss Congeniality


----------



## shinkuzame

I'm more so upset that Pearl was even in the bottom two. Not sad to really see Trixie go, but I also think that maybe it should have been someone else this week.


----------



## Marii

ugh are you ****ing kidding me... this elimination sucked... :|

why are so many bad decisions being made this season

seriously, the only elimination i agree with so far is jasmine, which was an obvious one... third time's the charm, i guess, but now they're back to square one :| gah, i'm really losing interest with this season. the only things keeping me sane right now are katya and max. maybe a little bit of ginger. but kandy should've gone home, imo, and i think the bottom two was completely off this time around. wtf are they even doing like

i really hope that what Fhyn said happens. lol. i can't believe 3 queens with such good potential are gone. ONE of them better be coming back. like wtf.


----------



## Heartcore

It was a rather disappointing elimination. Although, I'm okay with Tempest (even though it made me sad), Sasha, and Jasmine (THANK YOU GAWWWD) going home. I felt like the other queens had more to offer. I am happy Pearl stayed and Trixie went, but I definitely think Kandy, Miss Kasha Davis, and Kennedy should of gone before Trixie.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Random bull**** and people starting arguments in my threads. I tend to get a little aggressive online, lol
> 
> View attachment 87794



what 0.0 gurl you're nice. Welcome back :3 

That picture got me xD lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



shinkuzame said:


> I'm more so upset that Pearl was even in the bottom two. Not sad to really see Trixie go, but I also think that maybe it should have been someone else this week.



I felt like Kasha and Kandy deserved the bottom two

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> ugh are you ****ing kidding me... this elimination sucked... :|
> 
> why are so many bad decisions being made this season
> 
> seriously, the only elimination i agree with so far is jasmine, which was an obvious one... third time's the charm, i guess, but now they're back to square one :| gah, i'm really losing interest with this season. the only things keeping me sane right now are katya and max. maybe a little bit of ginger. but kandy should've gone home, imo, and i think the bottom two was completely off this time around. wtf are they even doing like
> 
> i really hope that what Fhyn said happens. lol. i can't believe 3 queens with such good potential are gone. ONE of them better be coming back. like wtf.



Agree this elimination was bs Trixie and Pearl did not deserve to be bottom two. It was just a sad elimination.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> It was a rather disappointing elimination. Although, I'm okay with Tempest (even though it made me sad), Sasha, and Jasmine (THANK YOU GAWWWD) going home. I felt like the other queens had more to offer. I am happy Pearl stayed and Trixie went, but I definitely think Kandy, Miss Kasha Davis, and Kennedy should of gone before Trixie.



Exactly. Plus I wanted to see what more Trixie could bring but not anymore. -.- ugh then Kennedy winning is bs. She may be a good dancer but I see no talent in her. She's boring, has bad attitude, thinks she knows everything, and her lip syncing skills suck. Ugh -.-


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oh my god the clubs are violent as all hell. This episode did not sit well with the young bar queens at all.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh my god the clubs are violent as all hell. This episode did not sit well with the young bar queens at all.



I'm not shocked


----------



## Chibiusa

The annoying thing is that this is what the producers wanted. Another BenDela type of elimination that shocks people so much that a loud buzz is created. I just hope they bring her back because she was doing so well consistently. Kandy on the other hand... she faded into nothing after the first episode. Kennedy also did not deserve her win at all. This episode just pissed me off so much in general. As much as I love Pearl, Trixie slayed her in the lipsync.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Chibiusa said:


> The annoying thing is that this is what the producers wanted. Another BenDela type of elimination that shocks people so much that a loud buzz is created. I just hope they bring her back because she was doing so well consistently. Kandy on the other hand... she faded into nothing after the first episode. Kennedy also did not deserve her win at all. This episode just pissed me off so much in general. As much as I love Pearl, Trixie slayed her in the lipsync.


I thought Trixie was going to stay because of that performance. I also figured the producers wanted this to happen. -.-


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So I saw untucked and yeah I got emotional.


----------



## Beardo

Would anyone be kind enough to find me somewhere to watch the episode? I need to get caught up, but I was at a friends house and missed the episode.


----------



## Heartcore

Here's my theory: Spoilering it because it could technically be considered a spoiler.



Spoiler



I definitely think they're using Trixie as a sacrificial lamb to fit into Pearl's storyline of the girl who is like a phoenix and rises from the ashes to the top. Trixie had to be sacrificed to make Pearl come to her senses because one of her best friends had to go home. Whether it's true or not, I don't know but I definitely think we're going to see Pearl have a major change in attitude because of Trixie's elimination.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Here's my theory: Spoilering it because it could technically be considered a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think they're using Trixie as a sacrificial lamb to fit into Pearl's storyline of the girl who is like a phoenix and rises from the ashes to the top. Trixie had to be sacrificed to make Pearl come to her senses because one of her best friends had to go home. Whether it's true or not, I don't know but I definitely think we're going to see Pearl have a major change in attitude because of Trixie's elimination.




0.0 true true theirs a rumor Trixie might come back (hopefully) if not Max or Pearl for the win


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to find me somewhere to watch the episode? I need to get caught up, but I was at a friends house and missed the episode.



It's up on logo now c: Welcome back by the way~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Here's my theory: Spoilering it because it could technically be considered a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think they're using Trixie as a sacrificial lamb to fit into Pearl's storyline of the girl who is like a phoenix and rises from the ashes to the top. Trixie had to be sacrificed to make Pearl come to her senses because one of her best friends had to go home. Whether it's true or not, I don't know but I definitely think we're going to see Pearl have a major change in attitude because of Trixie's elimination.



I can definitely see that happening. On the bright side, Trixie's popularity and untimely elimination definitely make her a shoe-in for Miss Congeniality & All Stars 2 :'D


----------



## Fhyn_K

As one of the few people not living for Trixie, I thought that her leaving was justified. She's been consistently middle-of-the-pack and didn't deliver on a challenge that she claims was her forte. Kandy could have gone home too and it would have been just as justified. They've both pretty much flat-lined so it was a give or take. 

As for Kasha, I absolutely LOVE her but she needs to step it up.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> As one of the few people not living for Trixie, I thought that her leaving was justified. She's been consistently middle-of-the-pack and didn't deliver on a challenge that she claims was her forte. Kandy could have gone home too and it would have been just as justified. They've both pretty much flat-lined so it was a give or take.
> 
> As for Kasha, I absolutely LOVE her but she needs to step it up.



I think Kasha is terrible lmao. That money dress was awful. 

She just never left a good impression on me. I think it's sort of because she sunk into the Kennedy/Ginger/Bitter crowd and while Ginger makes me laugh, so I don't dislike her that much, Kennedy is just a two bit C*** and I can't wait for her to be gone. Kasha is just kind of there, talking s*** with them. Is she my least favorite? No. But will I be sad when she's gone? No. Lol. 

Tempest is really the only older queen I've liked this season. Such a sweetpea. I feel like Tempest definitely went home too early. Trixie was great and one of my favorites, but I think she's going to do fine outside of Drag Race, this elimination has gotten people talking about her. I definitely agree with you about her flat lining. I only found myself caring about her when she was not in drag, because she was HILARIOUS as a boy. It just didn't translate well when she was in drag.

Anyone else gagging to see Trixie's audition tape though? Or do we think that was just a way for them to play up the whole, "You're a comedy queen who failed at a comedy challenge" thing


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I think Kasha is terrible lmao. That money dress was awful.
> 
> She just never left a good impression on me. I think it's sort of because she sunk into the Kennedy/Ginger/Bitter crowd and while Ginger makes me laugh, so I don't dislike her that much, Kennedy is just a two bit C*** and I can't wait for her to be gone. Kasha is just kind of there, talking s*** with them. Is she my least favorite? No. But will I be sad when she's gone? No. Lol.
> 
> Tempest is really the only older queen I've liked this season. Such a sweetpea. I feel like Tempest definitely went home too early. Trixie was great and one of my favorites, but I think she's going to do fine outside of Drag Race, this elimination has gotten people talking about her. I definitely agree with you about her flat lining. I only found myself caring about her when she was not in drag, because she was HILARIOUS as a boy. It just didn't translate well when she was in drag.
> 
> Anyone else gagging to see Trixie's audition tape though? Or do we think that was just a way for them to play up the whole, "You're a comedy queen who failed at a comedy challenge" thing



I wanna see her audition tape xD


----------



## Beardo

I'm contemplating even watching the episode... ugh

All my favorites are leaving early so I've been left pretty unsatisfied with this season so far

Tbh, at this point, Sasha Belle's Drag Race is better to me. At least I get to watch Jupiter Phuckit be amazing, while everyone on the actual show is pretty "meh"

Hopefully Bible Girl is on next season, I need someone to root for that I know will do well.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I wanna see her audition tape xD



Me too. I think Trixie is absolutely hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> -



You have had it rough girl when it comes to your favs. I think people are judging this season too quickly though. I am hoping that it heats up in the next episode or two personality wise, to give people someone to RU(oot) for.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Me too. I think Trixie is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You have had it rough girl when it comes to your favs. I think people are judging this season too quickly though. I am hoping that it heats up in the next episode or two personality wise, to give people someone to RU(oot) for.



Since Trixie is gone I'm rooting for Pearl, Max, and Fame.


----------



## Beardo

I hope so!

I miss season 6, especially Adore and Bianca.

I went around during school today and talked in Adore's "Anna Nicole Smith" voice. I confused a lot of people


----------



## Fhyn_K

Once the episode ends I don't give two damns about the whole ish that goes on behind the main stage because they're all pretty much friends outside the show. At this point I don't care who wins as long as they have the track record to back it up.


----------



## oath2order

Ru: "Let's cue the track"
Michelle: "And the snipers"

LOL B Y E

NO PEARL THEY ARE NOT PICKING ON YOU COME OUT OF THE SHELL GDI.


----------



## Beardo

Can we talk about season 4 snatch games?

I cringe really hard just thinking about it. Watching clips of it is like torture, except for Willam, Chad, and Latrice


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Can we talk about season 4 snatch games?
> 
> I cringe really hard just thinking about it. Watching clips of it is like torture, except for Willam, Chad, and Latrice



I thought chad was on point :3


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I thought chad was on point :3



Chad was


Like everyone in the first row except for chad I just... ugh


----------



## oswaldies

Who's RuPual?


----------



## peachesandicecream

sailoreamon said:


> Who's RuPual?



Rupaul* and he is a drag queen


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

sailoreamon said:


> Who's RuPual?



0.0 how can you not know who Rupaul is........

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Chad was
> 
> 
> Like everyone in the first row except for chad I just... ugh



Chad was amazing. I was okay with him winning all stars. Kind of wanted Raven to win.


----------



## peachesandicecream

sailoreamon said:


> Who's RuPual?



I really hope your kidding though xD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

peachesandicecream said:


> I really hope your kidding though xD



Lol what if they're not?


----------



## oswaldies

peachesandicecream said:


> I really hope your kidding though xD



I'm not....


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

sailoreamon said:


> I'm not....



Omg 0.0 *faints*


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> 0.0 how can you not know who Rupaul is........
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Chad was amazing. I was okay with him winning all stars. Kind of wanted Raven to win.



Juju and Raven are amazing and all, but Chad really deserved the win


----------



## Fhyn_K

Willam on that snatch game was so smart. Her and Chad are easily on my top 10 of snatch characters. But that bottom panel though. I felt so bad for Dida being locked into the mess of show.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Willam on that snatch game was so smart. Her and Chad are easily on my top 10 of snatch characters. But that bottom panel though. I felt so bad for Dida being locked into the mess of show.








This killed me


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> This killed me



I just cackled so hard right now. That reminds me, did you watch Willam's episode on Raja's drawing thing?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I just cackled so hard right now. That reminds me, did you watch Willam's episode on Raja's drawing thing?



Yeah, I did. I love Raja Drawja, especially the name


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Juju and Raven are amazing and all, but Chad really deserved the win



True :3 I was getting excited to see Trixie on snatch game


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True :3 I was getting excited to see Trixie on snatch game



I feel robbed since I don't get to see Sasha on Snatch Games </3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> This killed me



Omfg hahahah perfect xD


----------



## Fhyn_K

Did Sasha say what she was going to do for snatch game?

Extend that to the other elim. queens too.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Did Sasha say what she was going to do for snatch game?



No, but whatever it was, it was going to be great. She's hilarious and pretty good at impressions and stuff.

Who would you guys do if you were on there? I'm honestly not sure, haha.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> No, but whatever it was, it was going to be great. She's hilarious and pretty good at impressions and stuff.
> 
> Who would you guys do if you were on there? I'm honestly not sure, haha.



Good question. I have no idea. The worst was Gia. I can't believe she wanted to do Selena like ummm wtf.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Big Ang from Mob Wives. My deep man voice would slay.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Big Ang from Mob Wives. My deep man voice would slay.



Omg xD I'd love to see that


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg xD I'd love to see that



My friends are pushing me to audition for season 8 along with them, perks of being friends with too many drag queens, so I'll show y'all my audition tape if I ever get around to it haha. I need some big 'ol *******.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> My friends are pushing me to audition for season 8 along with them, perks of being friends with too many drag queens, so I'll show y'all my audition tape if I ever get around to it haha. I need some big 'ol *******.



Haha, I'd love to see that


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> My friends are pushing me to audition for season 8 along with them, perks of being friends with too many drag queens, so I'll show y'all my audition tape if I ever get around to it haha. I need some big 'ol *******.



Omg xD haha good luck :3


----------



## Heartcore

I would do Paris Hilton or Nicole Richie. I have watched every episode ever of Simple Life and I'd pull it off extremely well. Especially Paris, since I can do the baby voice like her.


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> I would do Paris Hilton or Nicole Richie. I have watched every episode ever of Simple Life and I'd pull it off extremely well. Especially Paris, since I can do the baby voice like her.



Oh my god Paris would be such a cool choice. So much to do with her


----------



## Fhyn_K

So, I've just heard this rumor about next weeks EP.



Spoiler



Pearl supposedly is quitting the show or something to that effect. I have some thoughts on this but I'll reserve them until the episode airs.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> So, I've just heard this rumor about next weeks EP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl supposedly is quitting the show or something to that effect. I have some thoughts on this but I'll reserve them until the episode airs.



Hmmm.. this could be interesting 







Lmao didn't care about her too much anyways!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> So, I've just heard this rumor about next weeks EP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl supposedly is quitting the show or something to that effect. I have some thoughts on this but I'll reserve them until the episode airs.



Pearl better not pull that **** -.-


----------



## Marii

Fhyn_K said:


> As one of the few people not living for Trixie, I thought that her leaving was justified. She's been consistently middle-of-the-pack and didn't deliver on a challenge that she claims was her forte. Kandy could have gone home too and it would have been just as justified. They've both pretty much flat-lined so it was a give or take.
> 
> As for Kasha, I absolutely LOVE her but she needs to step it up.



consistently middle of the pack compared to consistently bottom 3 pearl? P: still sounds unfair to me lol.



Beardo said:


> Adore and Bianca



my life



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearl better not pull that **** -.-





Spoiler



yeah. right after sending trixie home? that'd be seriously messed up, to take her spot like that instead of just quitting before that and letting her friend stay in her place. ~___~



whoops, let me edit in a spoiler for those who didn't click Fhyn's


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Marii said:


> consistently middle of the pack compared to consistently bottom 3 pearl? P: still sounds unfair to me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. right after sending trixie home? that'd be seriously messed up, to take her spot like that instead of just quitting before that and letting her friend stay in her place. ~___~
> 
> 
> 
> whoops, let me edit in a spoiler for those who didn't click Fhyn's



She better not because that's just simply stupid an if she does then Trixie should've stayed. I feel like RU picks on her because she know that she has what it takes to be Americas next drag superstar.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I have to stop logging on while at work.

Anyways.



Spoiler



It makes sense if all this rumored tea ends up being true. Pearl leaves and Trixie comes back. Besides, I'm grabbing this from memory, Pearl did an interview essentially saying that her time on the show wasn't what she expected and that the platform didn't allow for her creativity to show. Something along those lines.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I have to stop logging on while at work.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense if all this rumored tea ends up being true. Pearl leaves and Trixie comes back. Besides, I'm grabbing this from memory, Pearl did an interview essentially saying that her time on the show wasn't what she expected and that the platform didn't allow for her creativity to show. Something along those lines.



I actually thought that same thing when you mentioned the other spoiler.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> I have to stop logging on while at work.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense if all this rumored tea ends up being true. Pearl leaves and Trixie comes back. Besides, I'm grabbing this from memory, Pearl did an interview essentially saying that her time on the show wasn't what she expected and that the platform didn't allow for her creativity to show. Something along those lines.





Spoiler



the hell she means, "didn't allow her creativity to show"?! She's gotten the same critique each week which was "Pearl you're not trying"

In comparison to Trixie, I'm mad Pearl stayed


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

They both have what it takes to be there but Pearl isn't really giving it her all. I see her very talented and has lots to show to the world but she's just wanting to get through the challenges.


----------



## Heartcore

Here's the truth of the matter ladies, 

You can never trust the T, no matter how much you want to trust the T. Lol. I've read some crazy f'n conspiracies on reddit and who honestly knows at this point. 

I love Trixie but I also love Pearl. I don't think either of them should have gone home, but I'm not worried about it because they along with the rest of the season 7 queens will all do great whether they win or not. Even Tempest  has become pretty beloved among fans. Which is kind of rare for the first queen sent packing. As much as I hate to admit it, the show is scripted and is trying to draw in viewers with drama and Trixie's elimination, whether permanent or not, has gotten people talking about the show AND about Trixie which is great! Gone but never forgotten. RIP Trixie Mattel. May you feel your oats at home without the crown. 

AND to be honest, I've really been rooting for Max. Pearl and Trixie are the baes, but Max is such a kind and genuine person that I can't help but hope she wins.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Here's the truth of the matter ladies,
> 
> You can never trust the T, no matter how much you want to trust the T. Lol. I've read some crazy f'n conspiracies on reddit and who honestly knows at this point.
> 
> I love Trixie but I also love Pearl. I don't think either of them should have gone home, but I'm not worried about it because they along with the rest of the season 7 queens will all do great whether they win or not. Even Tempest  has become pretty beloved among fans. Which is kind of rare for the first queen sent packing. As much as I hate to admit it, the show is scripted and is trying to draw in viewers with drama and Trixie's elimination, whether permanent or not, has gotten people talking about the show AND about Trixie which is great! Gone but never forgotten. RIP Trixie Mattel. May you feel your oats at home without the crown.
> 
> AND to be honest, I've really been rooting for Max. Pearl and Trixie are the baes, but Max is such a kind and genuine person that I can't help but hope she wins.


You're totally right :3 I just happy if Pearl can take the win for Trixie :3 but Max is really proving himself for an unknown queen
So Max or Pearl for the win.


----------



## Beardo

Trixie


----------



## Heartcore

God, you can tell this show was really f'n scripted this season. Like the editing has been so terrible. I still love it don't get me wrong, but Sasha is HILARIOUS and they really made her out to be a **** queen. So annoying how they did her like that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> God, you can tell this show was really f'n scripted this season. Like the editing has been so terrible. I still love it don't get me wrong, but Sasha is HILARIOUS and they really made her out to be a **** queen. So annoying how they did her like that.



I agree. I don't think it's fair how she went home early. How is kandy even there? You hardly notice her...


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> God, you can tell this show was really f'n scripted this season. Like the editing has been so terrible. I still love it don't get me wrong, but Sasha is HILARIOUS and they really made her out to be a **** queen. So annoying how they did her like that.



Yeah... hopefully they get **** figured out, or at least back to the way it was, before season 8


----------



## Heartcore

The queens this season have been so great. Could you imagine how crazy good this season would be if it were edited/had the budget of past seasons? Not to mention the old Untucked's?


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> The queens this season have been so great. Could you imagine how crazy good this season would be if it were edited/had the budget of past seasons? Not to mention the old Untucked's?



Exactly! Ugh... so much wasted talent


----------



## Beardo

Sasha Belle's Drag Race is so trashy, but so enjoyable. Jupiter Phuckit is everything


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> The queens this season have been so great. Could you imagine how crazy good this season would be if it were edited/had the budget of past seasons? Not to mention the old Untucked's?



They need to bring the old untucked back and better editing for next season.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> They need to bring the old untucked back and better editing for next season.



I like the new untucked, but I agree, the old one is better


----------



## Heartcore

I don't mind the new Untucked. It does make it all seem a little bit more real, but it also causes it to lose some of that dramatic flair that it had before.


----------



## Marii

I miss that big, pink, furry box :'( lol. Seeing their reactions to the results of the mini challenges, receiving nice messages from family members and all that... I really liked it, and I have no idea why they changed it lol. Maybe it got old after a while, or something? :L

I haven't seen much of the older Untuckeds, but I'm watching Season 5 right now, and just saw the challenge where they re-enacted some scenes from them... 

By the way, does anyone know where I can watch seasons 3 and 4?! I've looked everywhere, it seems, but I can't find anything. ~___~


----------



## Fhyn_K

THAT'S WHAT I WAS MISSING. I kept watching untucked and it kept pestering that something was off.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The new untucked is okay but the old one is better. Also this untucked seems to focus on Ginger and it's annoying.


----------



## Royce

Trixie Got ELIMINATED?!?!
Can't Rupaul have that thing where none of ten go home?? Whhhy


----------



## Fhyn_K

What did Gina Belle do and why am I missing out on it?


----------



## Beardo

Gina is just the worst

**** Gina Belle


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Royce said:


> Trixie Got ELIMINATED?!?!
> Can't Rupaul have that thing where none of ten go home?? Whhhy



Yes, that elimination was simply sad. She shouldn't have been in the bottom in the first place.


----------



## oath2order

I feel like Kandy is gonna end up in the top 3 just by being safe. Like everybody forgets about her and then she'll end up in top 3 and it'll be like wait what


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> I feel like Kandy is gonna end up in the top 3 just by being safe. Like everybody forgets about her and then she'll end up in top 3 and it'll be like wait what



Kandy doesn't deserve top three. Overall she's boring and not really talented. If she does I'm going to be upset with this season because so far bad decisions are being made.


----------



## Royce

They might have that thing where they bring back an eliminated queen c: l

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like in season 2


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Royce said:


> They might have that thing where they bring back an eliminated queen c: l
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Like in season 2



Hopefully because Trixie didn't deserve to be bottom two in the first place.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Hopefully because Trixie didn't deserve to be bottom two in the first place.



It just pisses me off they'd kick off a good queen just for 'drama' and to make the season more interesting


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> It just pisses me off they'd kick off a good queen just for 'drama' and to make the season more interesting



Exactly. The talented ones are getting sent home just to get more viewers which is completely stupid. I saw Trixie being in the top three with Pearl, Max, or Miss Fame.


----------



## oath2order

At this point I don't see how in hell Pearl is gonna be top 3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> At this point I don't see how in hell Pearl is gonna be top 3



Yeah I have to agree. I just expect a lot from Pearl because her drag style is very interesting but her personality is meh. Just wish she got it together and put her head in the game instead of complaining.


----------



## Katattacc

One of my best friends/room mate is a self proclaimed drag queen and he has been imposing this show on me for a while. It is definitly entertaining. I'm no expert but Bianca del Rio is by far my pick for the best queen to have been on the show. I liked Sharon Needles and Willam too. I'm sad Trixie Matel went home in the last episode, I totally didn't think she deserved to go home!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Katattacc said:


> One of my best friends/room mate is a self proclaimed drag queen and he has been imposing this show on me for a while. It is definitly entertaining. I'm no expert but Bianca del Rio is by far my pick for the best queen to have been on the show. I liked Sharon Needles and Willam too. I'm sad Trixie Matel went home in the last episode, I totally didn't think she deserved to go home!



I think that's the main shtick with this season. There are a lot more viable winners this time around so when somebody has to go, the good ones might leave sooner than their time.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

As long as Violet, Ginger, and Kennedy don't win I'm happy.


----------



## Beardo

Just
fine


----------



## Katattacc

Fhyn_K said:


> I think that's the main shtick with this season. There are a lot more viable winners this time around so when somebody has to go, the good ones might leave sooner than their time.



I'm now rooting for Katya, though I really think Trixie could have won.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Just
> fine



I swear she should have brought this to the show.


----------



## Katattacc

Beardo said:


> Just
> fine



Ohh nooo  that's so sad. I haven't seen that yet. At least Trixie is kind of handling it well...


----------



## Beardo

I'm gonna go watch Drunk Makeover and eat ice cream to make myself feel better


----------



## oath2order

GINGER MINJ IS AWEOSME


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Trixie cried while watching her elimination ;-; it was sad

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> GINGER MINJ IS AWEOSME



Her personality isn't. Plus the show makes her looks really mean. So I'm like Ginger is whatever.


----------



## Fhyn_K

If Max or Mom slays snatch game then they're my pick for Top 3. With a third person, I really don't care who.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> If Max or Mom slays snatch game then they're my pick for Top 3. With a third person, I really don't care who.



Katya's videos give me life.....


----------



## Heartcore

The T is that Max is doing MirandaSings for snatch game. I have no idea whether its true or not though. Did I hear that here? Fhyn...did you post that...I'm having deja vu as I type this. TBT or Reddit...? My two main sources of season 7 t


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> The T is that Max is doing MirandaSings for snatch game. I have no idea whether its true or not though. Did I hear that here? Fhyn...did you post that...I'm having deja vu as I type this. TBT or Reddit...? My two main sources of season 7 t



Did I post that? I feel like I've talked about it here.. Yeah I'm not about to go through pages just to find out. 

But here's some vague T for everyone. 



Spoiler



According to the source of the "legit" T so far, EVERYONE IS SLEEPING on the actual frontrunners. The middle of the pack is where the threats are. She's not clear on whether she's referring to the frontrunners of the show or the frontrunners among fan popularity. 

This can go either way because if she is referring to popularity then we all know which queens are in danger.


----------



## Heartcore

Who is this source?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Who is this source?



There are two that I've come across on reddit. 

/u/illnevertellu and /u/thedragprince 

Be warned that going through the former's history spoils the alleged top 4. The latter pretty much gave us the cast during the preseason.

Oh, I fished up some of the alleged snatch contestants:



Spoiler



All this is alleged so take it with a grain of salt. Max does MirandaSings, Ginger Minj does Honey Boo Boo, Pearl does Big Ang, and a queen, I'm assuming Kennedy, does Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## tamagotchi

Hey again! I just finished season 6 (Really was hoping Adore would win, but I'm just fine with Bianca!) and I was wondering what you guys think of season 7 so far? I watched the first episode but I'm not too sure about these queens, haha.


(Wow I am waaay behind. I need to catch up, lmao.)


----------



## Fhyn_K

flower child said:


> Hey again! I just finished season 6 (Really was hoping Adore would win, but I'm just fine with Bianca!) and I was wondering what you guys think of season 7 so far? I watched the first episode but I'm not too sure about these queens, haha.
> 
> 
> (Wow I am waaay behind. I need to catch up, lmao.)



Welcome to the warzone that is season 7. Do not get attached to queens because this season is a bloody free-for-all.


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> The T is that Max is doing MirandaSings for snatch game. I have no idea whether its true or not though. Did I hear that here? Fhyn...did you post that...I'm having deja vu as I type this. TBT or Reddit...? My two main sources of season 7 t



Doing MirandaSings is going to be either really good or really bad. There's really no middle ground.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

This snatch game should be interesting....


----------



## Beardo

I like Miranda, so this could be really good. I've been to one of her shows and it was hilarious. The only reason I stopped watching her is because her fans are obnoxious 99% of the time.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Miranda always cracks me up but hopefully Max can pull it off.


----------



## oath2order

Either her Miranda will make me like Miranda or give me further reasons to dislike Miranda :3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> Either her Miranda will make me like Miranda or give me further reasons to dislike Miranda :3



Lmao I'm not a big Miranda fan. She's okay overall. Maybe Max can be the better Miranda.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm starting to care about these queens now. I'm actually dreading tomorrow.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm not prepared at all. I don't want any of the ones I like to leave. Ahhh has anyone leaked the episode? 0.0


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm not prepared at all. I don't want any of the ones I like to leave. Ahhh has anyone leaked the episode? 0.0



Not to my knowledge, and I've been searching, I do know that my good friend from Canada has already seen the episode and he WILL NOT GIVE ME NO T. I'm actually stressed haha.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Not to my knowledge, and I've been searching, I do know that my good friend from Canada has already seen the episode and he WILL NOT GIVE ME NO T. I'm actually stressed haha.



Same, during school the only thing that's going to be in my mind is what happens this episode. The closer we get to the end the more sensitive I become when a queen I like gets eliminated.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I haven't had that fan heartache yet but I'm assuming it's coming very soon. After this EP I have no more T for y'all but I am, however, on standby with Pearl. Because my gut tells me that I have to get used to her being around for a awhile longer so I'm withholding something that I've read about her.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I haven't had that fan heartache yet but I'm assuming it's coming very soon. After this EP I have no more T for y'all but I am, however, on standby with Pearl. Because my gut tells me that I have to get used to her being around for a awhile longer so I'm withholding something that I've read about her.



Gurl spill the T 0.0 I'm rooting for Pearl. I just feel like she has what it takes but she I guess get nervous or freaks out during the challenges. I was looking at her lipsyncs and I actually loved them. My other favorite is Max but it's kind of obvious tgat he's going to be MC. Especially the way the show was edited.


----------



## OreoTerror

Adore is definitely my favourite and always will be! Plus her music, yaaahhhss.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

OreoTerror said:


> Adore is definitely my favourite and always will be! Plus her music, yaaahhhss.



I love Adore. Her album was amazing. I bought one of her shirts but I won't use it.


----------



## oreo

Can you guys recommend me a site to watch the newest season of RuPaul's Drag Race? I'm outside of the USA if that helps.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

milkbae said:


> Can you guys recommend me a site to watch the newest season of RuPaul's Drag Race? I'm outside of the USA if that helps.



Aww I wish I could. Maybe others will know. Goodluck.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Gurl spill the T 0.0 I'm rooting for Pearl. I just feel like she has what it takes but she I guess get nervous or freaks out during the challenges. I was looking at her lipsyncs and I actually loved them. My other favorite is Max but it's kind of obvious tgat he's going to be MC. Especially the way the show was edited.



All I'll say is that I think that Pearl has what it takes to make it far but she's too stuck on her way of doing things. This girl can slay these challenges if she just takes it and twists it to her own aesthetic.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> All I'll say is that I think that Pearl has what it takes to make it far but she's too stuck on her way of doing things. This girl can slay these challenges if she just takes it and twists it to her own aesthetic.



I strongly agree. I would love to see her have the crown but I don't want to be disappointed if she doesn't. Now I'm going to stalk reddit. XD


----------



## OreoTerror

milkbae said:


> Can you guys recommend me a site to watch the newest season of RuPaul's Drag Race? I'm outside of the USA if that helps.



You should check to see if it's on watchseries, that's the website where I watch all my TV shows and they're pretty up to date with the latest episodes. c:


----------



## Fhyn_K

milkbae said:


> Can you guys recommend me a site to watch the newest season of RuPaul's Drag Race? I'm outside of the USA if that helps.



From what I remember someone telling me awhile back, you can use a google chrome extension called "hola better internet" and it basically tricks online networks into thinking that you're from their country. In this case, you're from the US and thus can watch videos on LogoTV.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I strongly agree. I would love to see her have the crown but I don't want to be disappointed if she doesn't. Now I'm going to stalk reddit. XD



A queen after my own heart. Let's stalk.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Anyone ready for tonight's episode?


----------



## Beardo

Ugh I'm gonna have to watch it late since I'm with friends again


----------



## Fhyn_K

RIP Trixie. Let's ****ing go ep5!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh Pearl, humble yourself.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl has some balls.........I absolutely love her for what she said.


----------



## Fhyn_K

If she doesn't wise up and apologize to Ru, she's dead to me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I wouldn't be able to talk to RU like that. I'd be scared. I loved the part of Miss Fame... She's kind of creepy.


----------



## Fhyn_K

This main challenge is great.


----------



## Beardo

"The Danny Devito of drag"

Best quote this season


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Agreed but Violet and Fame did bad......in my opinion


----------



## Fhyn_K

AND PEARL REDEEMS HERSELF.


----------



## Beardo

Done


I'm doneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm sad but I'm okay with this.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearls got this &#55357;&#56476; and that outfit was stunning. Oh look it's Ariana on the next episode. -.- fml she doesn't deserve to be on this show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I'm sad but I'm okay with this.



About the elimination? If yes, then I'm sad to see her go...


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearls got this �� and that outfit was stunning.* Oh look it's Ariana on the next episode. -.- fml she doesn't deserve to be on this show.*



Very true

I really don't like her


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Very true
> 
> I really don't like her



Like really thy couldn't find someone way better? -.- ugh


----------



## Fhyn_K

The lipsync was good! Way much better than last week's. I can't be bitter because they both turnt it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh Ari. Great runway concept but eh, are they singing next EP? I don't understand why she's there. Same with Issac this EP.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> The lipsync was good! Way much better than last week's. I can't be bitter because they both turnt it.



Agreed. I feel like Fame leaves very soon. Too many excuses.


----------



## Beardo

Wow, my friend's dad deleted the episodes of Drag Race she had saved because it's an "odd show" and he didn't want her watching it.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Wow, my friend's dad deleted the episodes of Drag Race she had saved because it's an "odd show" and he didn't want her watching it.



That is terrible! I would say more but I'm just cursing at this point.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> That is terrible! I would say more but I'm just cursing at this point.



I bet if it was the same show, just with actual females he'd be fine with it. Though, unless they were female drag queens it just wouldn't be the same


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> I bet if it was the same show, just with actual females he'd be fine with it. Though, unless they were female drag queens it just wouldn't be the same



If that's the case then that is a goshdarn shame. This show outside of the "blasphemy" of drag queens, is so tame and family-friendly. There are TONS of worst shows out there and I love a good ratchet TV show.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Couldn't Rupaul find someone else better than Ari? Ugh I'd be that one queen that would tell her I don't like......

Something is wrong with her dad....


----------



## Fhyn_K

Spoiler



Mrs. Kasha Davis in untucked is commanding respect out of these queens. Calling out Pearl and Kandy right in front of their face and not a single queen saying anything in return because there is truth to what she says.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



OH GOD GINGER GOT ME CRYING.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Is untucked out already


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Is untucked out already



It is in Canada bless my Canadian friends.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Awww ;-; if only I could see it.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Awww ;-; if only I could see it.



It is good. Everybody is crying.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lol why xD


----------



## oreo

Fhyn_K said:


> From what I remember someone telling me awhile back, you can use a google chrome extension called "hola better internet" and it basically tricks online networks into thinking that you're from their country. In this case, you're from the US and thus can watch videos on LogoTV.


Yay! Thanks for letting me know. I'll be able to watch the first episode of the latest season soon or whenever I'm not tied down with work, school, or house chores!


----------



## oath2order

LOL I LOVE THE SHADE WITH RU AND PEARL.

Kasha and Katya did pretty good. like Kasha's line "She just flew in from Iceland, and the rest of her's tired...Like Pearl"

how the **** did Pearl win she _barely_ brought it this week

Surprised Kandy Ho survived that

should have been Violet vs Kandy


----------



## Fhyn_K

The die hard Pearl fans are grating my nerves to no end.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm a die hard Pearl fan.......idk something about her just makes me love her.


I'm fully convinced Ginger wins this season......


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm fully convinced Ginger wins this season......



I'm surprisingly okay with that


----------



## Kendai

I admit. I've been stalking this thread for a while now, having never heard of this show, and now I'm hooked. I am living vicariously through the forum though, since I don't have access to the show itself. I am totally cheering for Max. I love the outfits and the 18th century look.


----------



## Beardo

Kendai said:


> I admit. I've been stalking this thread for a while now, having never heard of this show, and now I'm hooked. I am living vicariously through the forum though, since I don't have access to the show itself. I am totally cheering for Max. I love the outfits and the 18th century look.



LogoTV.com

and if you aren't in America, use that one things that tricks your browser into thinking you are so you can watch it


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm a die hard Pearl fan.......idk something about her just makes me love her.



Darling, you, I love. There are just some people that expect the judges to coddle the girls and say, "Pearl you're not doing too great but you got it in you girl!" Eh, mehhhhhhhhhhh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kendai said:


> I admit. I've been stalking this thread for a while now, having never heard of this show, and now I'm hooked. I am living vicariously through the forum though, since I don't have access to the show itself. I am totally cheering for Max. I love the outfits and the 18th century look.



Welcome darling! Max is seriously one of the nicest queens I've seen on the show.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lol I get what you mean. It's completely understand. ^-^ 

The more we get close to the end, the more nervous I become for each episode.


----------



## Beardo

What are y'all's thoughts on Ru's music? It's really hit or miss for me. There are some songs I genuinely enjoy (like I'm listening to Geronimo right now) and there are some that... aren't so good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> The more we get close the the end, the more nervous I become for each episode.



Me too! Max and Mom are doing good, so I'm fairly happy


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I was kind of disappointed with the realness album....but yes I feel the same exact way you do with his music.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> What are y'all's thoughts on Ru's music? It's really *hit or miss* for me. There are some songs I genuinely enjoy (like I'm listening to Geronimo right now) and there are some that... aren't so good.



Pretty much that. I'm not gonna lie, alcohol and a dirty dance floor helps his music sound so much better. I like Geronimo and some of his other dance songs at the club, while The Beginning is perfect for road trips.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Pretty much that. I'm not gonna lie, alcohol and a dirty dance floor helps his music sound so much better. I like Geronimo and some of his other dance songs at the club, while The Beginning is perfect for road trips.



I want to play The Beginning when I graduate next year.....


----------



## Beardo

And how about the other queen's music?

I like Adore and Jinkx a lot, and Willam's groups, AAA Girls and DWV, are both good


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> And how about the other queen's music?
> 
> I like Adore and Jinkx a lot, and Willam's groups, AAA Girls and DWV, are both good



I love them along with Alaska and Manila. 

I'm over here breaking down while watching untucked..


----------



## Fhyn_K

I like campy, schticky songs so Jinkx is really up my alley. I see Honey Mahogany live a lot, hometown queen, and I enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm over here breaking down while watching untucked..



I'll watch it after I finish my homework.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I'll watch it after I finish my homework.



I'm a very emotion guy (thanks mom) anyways I liked it a lot.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm a very emotion guy (thanks mom) anyways I liked it a lot.



Good, now I'm excited!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Good, now I'm excited!



Don't cry....


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> LogoTV.com
> 
> and if you aren't in America, use that one things that tricks your browser into thinking you are so you can watch it



Here's the link to get it on chrome c: It's also available on Firefox, and if you're going to use logo I highly recommend getting a good ad blocker.



Fhyn_K said:


> Darling, you, I love. There are just some people that expect the judges to coddle the girls and say, "Pearl you're not doing too great but you got it in you girl!" Eh, mehhhhhhhhhhh.



I just hate how so many of her fans use the "it's just her personality!!!" excuse to justify how poorly she's been performing on the show. Yeah, the ice queen thing is her thing, but if she were to continue on the path she's on she'd end up nowhere.

Anyways, I haven't really checked out anyone from the show's music aside from DWV, Manilla, Adore & PhiPhi. Who should I start with?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Aryxia said:


> I just hate how so many of her fans use the "it's just her personality!!!" excuse to justify how poorly she's been performing on the show. Yeah, the ice queen thing is her thing, but if she were to continue on the path she's on she'd end up nowhere.



People who say that and think that _that_ is a legitimate excuse needs to come up with an actual argument. A lot of them equal critiquing Pearl as genuinely bashing her with Ru being "an extremely negative person" because she gave Pearl a tough critique. Passion and fanning-out comes with the territory but damn these fans sometimes.


----------



## oath2order

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm fully convinced Ginger wins this season......



I could see her top 5, probs not top 3 :/



Fhyn_K said:


> People who say that and think that _that_ is a legitimate excuse needs to come up with an actual argument. A lot of them equal critiquing Pearl as genuinely bashing her with Ru being "an extremely negative person" because she gave Pearl a tough critique. Passion and fanning-out comes with the territory but damn these fans sometimes.



The thing that those fans aren't getting is that *that's the point of the show*. Ru is there to help them *grow as queens*, push them out of their comfort zones and LEARN


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The thing that those fans aren't getting is that *that's the point of the show*. Ru is there to help them *grow as queens*, push them out of their comfort zones and LEARN[/QUOTE]

That's what annoys me about her. She's very sensitive and defensive. Obviously RU is doing you a favor and because he knows you're better than what you're currently showing.


----------



## Heartcore

Tbh, Ru vs Pearl made good TV, and this came out of it, so I ain't even mad. 

Everyone please watch the glory that is that video


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Tbh, Ru vs Pearl made good TV, and this came out of it, so I ain't even mad.
> 
> Everyone please watch the glory that is that video



I was dying on the episode when Pearl said "Do I have something on my face?" Haha


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Tbh, Ru vs Pearl made good TV, and this came out of it, so I ain't even mad.
> 
> Everyone please watch the glory that is that video



I'm dead y'all. This killed me. Tbh this makes me wish that someone was slapped.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm dead y'all. This killed me. Tbh this makes me wish that someone was slapped.



I thought RU would've actually went off on him but instead he gave him a stare down.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm dead y'all. This killed me. Tbh this makes me wish that someone was slapped.



I wish they had whipped out samurai swords and cut up each other's wigs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I thought RU would've actually went off on him but instead he gave him a stare down.



Because Ru likes Pearl. Lol. I think he really does have one or two queens each season that he sees alot in and does his best to push them into becoming better queens. I.e. Pearl, Trinity, etc


----------



## Fhyn_K

So, a fan is arguing with Willam over not getting a selfie with her for his 21st bday and now he and she are "debating" via social media. Question to y'all. How would you feel if you asked for a picture but couldn't get it? I have no T on which factors went which way but I will later.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

If I wouldn't get it I kind of would be upset but eventually I'll get over it.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> So, a fan is arguing with Willam over not getting a selfie with her for his 21st bday and now he and she are "debating" via social media. Question to y'all. How would you feel if you asked for a picture but couldn't get it? I have no T on which factors went which way but I will later.



I'd be dissappointed, and pissed unless they had a good reason, which I'm sure Willam did. Do you have screenshots/links to the conversation?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> I'd be dissappointed, and pissed unless they had a good reason, which I'm sure Willam did. Do you have screenshots/links to the conversation?



Of course dear, Willam's tumblr. The fan's tumblr is listed on Willam's response.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Of course dear, Willam's tumblr. The fan's tumblr is listed on Willam's response.



That pisses me off. IF I HAD MY HAND DOWN SOMEONE'S PANTS, I PROBABLY WOULDN'T WANT TO BE INTERRUPTED AT THAT MOMENT

Here's a cute video of Sasha


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl stirring the pot.

I know that this ish was prompted by the eternal debate of Ru vs Pearl. She and the fans still beating this dead horse needs to sit down and remind themselves that: her reaction was poor and that Ru's critique was a common thread going on for 5 episodes now. I mentally cannot and I hope this girl does not win.


----------



## Heartcore

On Willam: 

I don't think Willam would be the type to defend himself just because. I think that the "fan" is stirring the pot. Sometimes people have misunderstandings, and it sounds like the person is waaaay over reacting. But idk I wasn't there.

All I have to say on the Pearl matter:


Spoiler


----------



## buzzing

i haven't watched anything other than Raja and Raven's thing on WOW since Alaska lost season 5 tbh


----------



## Beardo

buzzing said:


> i haven't watched anything other than Raja and Raven's thing on WOW since Alaska lost season 5 tbh



Aw, that was me with Willam, at least on season 4


----------



## M O L K O

I can't bring myself to watch this season. Last season was boring and everyone is saying the same about this season. I hope I get sick and bed ridden so I'm forced to watch it cuz I do but I'm just like :///

I hope that made sense


----------



## tumut

Yo where can I watch this? Is there any certain place  y'all woud reccomend me to start?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Skyhook said:


> Yo where can I watch this? Is there any certain place  y'all woud reccomend me to start?



LogoTV.com has season 2 and 3 on there currently, most people start on season 2 anyways, just scroll down the main page and it'll all be there. Definitely stay clear from season 7 until you have at least 1 season under your belt.


----------



## tumut

Fhyn_K said:


> LogoTV.com has season 2 and 3 on there currently, most people start on season 2 anyways, just scroll down the main page and it'll all be there. Definitely stay clear from season 7 until you have at least 1 season under your belt.


Good to know. Will do, thanks.


----------



## Fhyn_K

M O L K O said:


> I can't bring myself to watch this season. Last season was boring and everyone is saying the same about this season. I hope I get sick and bed ridden so I'm forced to watch it cuz I do but I'm just like :///
> 
> I hope that made sense



If you don't want to watch it then don't watch it lol. If you decide to watch it then just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Heartcore

I like season 6 & 7. I thought 5 was probably more boring than those two...other than Alaska and Jinkx really..


----------



## Kendai

So I started watching Season 2. Is it just me, or does Santino always look drugged up or drunk? I swear, every time I see him on camera, his eyelids are drooping and he wavers on his chair, haha.

I must admit, I'm having more fun watching this particular season than the current one. More... variety, I suppose? Like this season, the only one that really stands out to me is Max, and the others are forgettable. Meanwhile, there's Mystique, Jujubee (who I -love-), and Saharah (who reminds me of AC Saharah melding with AC Gracie, don't ask)... just more memorable looks, I suppose.


----------



## Heartcore

I don't feel that way at all. Lol. I thought seasons 1 , 2 ,& 3 were so forgettable.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Straight off of reddit.

EP Titles for EP 6, 7, 8, 9

I would initiate a kiki about who do you think is gonna do well or not, but I'm just ready for some queens to go. Let there be drag queen tears and blood.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I think Fame leaves next. Snatch game probably Kennedy or Kandy. Next episode maybe Max or katya.


----------



## Beardo

Snatch games will probably get Kandy out


----------



## Fhyn_K

Snatch Game, The Puerto Rican Queen Killer


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Or Fame because she's boring.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not excited for the next episode....


----------



## Aryxia

Kendai said:


> So I started watching Season 2. Is it just me, or does Santino always look drugged up or drunk? I swear, every time I see him on camera, his eyelids are drooping and he wavers on his chair, haha.
> 
> I must admit, I'm having more fun watching this particular season than the current one. More... variety, I suppose? Like this season, the only one that really stands out to me is Max, and the others are forgettable. Meanwhile, there's Mystique, Jujubee (who I -love-), and Saharah (who reminds me of AC Saharah melding with AC Gracie, don't ask)... just more memorable looks, I suppose.



Season two was one of my favourites! I'm still a bit salty about who won though, tbh



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Or Fame because she's boring.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not excited for the next episode....



I heard Fame made it to top four


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Season two was one of my favourites! I'm still a bit salty about who won though, tbh
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Fame made it to top four



Same but I find it hard to believe since she's just going on based on her makeup but it could be true since she has that Courtney act edit.


----------



## snapdragon

FINALLY got around to watching the first 5 episodes on Logo!!!


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Same but I find it hard to believe since she's just going on based on her makeup but it could be true since she has that Courtney act edit.



You never know. Ru's decisions have been pretty..._questionable_ this season 

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> FINALLY got around to watching the first 5 episodes on Logo!!!



Great!  How'd you enjoy them? c:


----------



## snapdragon

Aryxia said:


> You never know. Ru's decisions have been pretty..._questionable_ this season
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  How'd you enjoy them? c:



I always really enjoy Drag Race, but it's not the best compared to other seasons...I don't know if I have a favorite queen this season???


----------



## Aryxia

snapdragon said:


> I always really enjoy Drag Race, but it's not the best compared to other seasons...I don't know if I have a favorite queen this season???



I feel you. I don't know why, but something about this season just feels bland tbh... I don't know if it's the casting or the challenges or what, but this season's just...meh


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm just patiently waiting for more girls to leave so the season can pick up. Post snatch game always seems to get the excitement going.


----------



## Royce

Kasha should have stayed ugh, Im starting not to believe in the lip syncs anymore...


----------



## acdude

i seen adore delano live she soo good


----------



## Fhyn_K

THIS MAIN CHALLENGE IS SO GOOD. Ugh this season is is getting so much better.


----------



## Yeosin

acdude said:


> i seen adore delano live she soo good



whAT? oH MY GOD HOW WAS IT? I LOVE ADORE OH MY GOD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame be messing up.....
Pearl is showing personality...
Ginger......no comment

Who do you think leaves today?


----------



## Beardo

Danny Devito's team is gonna win

- - - Post Merge - - -

K, take that back

goddammit Kennedy!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Danny Devito's team is gonna win
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> K, take that back
> 
> goddammit Kennedy!



Wait for the end product dear, it does not disappoint.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lol just saw that xD poor Kennedy well Idc she can lose


----------



## Beardo

Fame went from overly fake to a little too real...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Wait for the end product dear, it does not disappoint.



You've seen it?!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Fame went from overly fake to a little too real...



I'm slowly starting to dislike Fame....

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT IS KENNEDY WEARING!!!??? XD


----------



## Fhyn_K

I've finished the whole EP already. Best episode this season.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I've finished the whole EP already. Best episode this season.



Tell me who leaves.....well no but will I be sad to see who leaves this episode?


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Tell me who leaves.....well no but will I be sad to see who leaves this episode?



Knowing you, probably not haha.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It's Kennedy huh xD I'm betting my money....lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was only living for Violets look....


----------



## Beardo

Woohoo! Ariana Grande was a good judge, Katya won, the challenge was funny, and Kandy went home! What a great episode


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

My episode hasn't finished......

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found this episode kind of boring....


----------



## Fhyn_K

Snatch game, aka next EP T.



Spoiler



Max is doing Sharon Needles.
Jaidynn is doing Raven Symone
Miss Fame AND Violet want to do Donatella Versace.
VID



I need there to be wigs ripped off each other's head.


----------



## Heartcore

Was really starting to like Fame and she blew it this episode. She's back to annoying me lol.

So glad JDF didn't go home. I was seriously sitting there, butt clenched, whispering "Please don't send her home" like Laganja under my breath.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Snatch game, aka next EP T.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Max is doing Sharon Needles.
> Jaidynn is doing Raven Symone
> Miss Fame AND Violet want to do Donatella Versace.
> VID
> 
> 
> 
> I need there to be wigs ripped off each other's head.



I thought Max was doing Miranda sings???? I saw that with Violet and Fame -.-


----------



## Heartcore

I can't wait for next week, tbh. So glad Kandy is gone


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I thought Max was doing Miranda sings???? I saw that with Violet and Fame -.-



Eh, sometime's the T is wrong. Unless Ru SCATHES Max for doing her, I pretty sure she's gonna keep it.


----------



## Heartcore

Also, the best outfit this week was Katya. I seriously LOST it. That shark on her leg ended me.


----------



## Aryxia

So glad Kandy's gone! I actually really like Jaidynn's look tonight  Max's was my favourite though


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I can't wait for next week, tbh. So glad Kandy is gone



Same, she flat-lined so it really was her time. I did like her lip sync though.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Same, she flat-lined so it really was her time. I did like her lip sync though.



SAME. Kandy turns it tf out in her lipsyncs. I watched her more than I watched JDF. That's why I was a little worried lmao.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kandy just wouldn't stand out. She was simply boring.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Kandy just wouldn't stand out. She was simply boring.



Oh, most definitely. That vampire look bored me to tears. But the ***** can lip sync.


----------



## Fhyn_K

So true! Girl is just there to slay lipsyncs and I ain't mad at that. Tbh Kandy should have just worn that lingerie and gutted herself because I was LIVING the moment she took that ugly vamp dress off


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I think it was obvious that it was her time to go. This was her third time in the bottom.


----------



## Heartcore

I was really concerned they were going to give Kandy this angle where she just was in the bottom every week but slayed her competitor in the lip sync and stayed LOL


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It reminded me of Trinity last year. Thank god Adore sent her home.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I just remembered how much I enjoy Merle. She was such a good sport <3


----------



## oath2order

"You are the Meryl Streep of drag."

WOW PEARL IS GETTING MAD I LOVE THIS. "oh my god I feel like I'm dating you." ROSS LOL.

Wow Michelle looks absolutely *pissed* and nobody has even done anything girl calm down

THAT SHARK OMG

Kennedy that is an absolutely terrible outfit.

Kandy that's a boring outfit.

JESUS CHRIST JAIDYNN THAT OUTFIT IS INSANE. JESUS. I'm honestly terrified.

VIOLET WTF TAKE THAT OFF. BREATHE.

I KNEW GINGER'S TEAM WOULD WIN THIS. I'm convinced Ginger is top 3.

"It was scary but beautiful" "You just described Michelle!"

"As someone who always wears their hair the same way" true that Ariana

RIP Kandy

"miss ho" kek.


----------



## Hermione Granger

i'm puerto rican and even i wanted kandy to leave already. she gets the trophy for the one being on the bottom more than any queen from any season

my two cents on the latest episode: i still want katya to win because she is amazing in many ways. also, pearl does a _great_ front breast illusion


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> Was really starting to like Fame and she blew it this episode. She's back to annoying me lol.
> 
> So glad JDF didn't go home. I was seriously sitting there, butt clenched, whispering "Please don't send her home" like Laganja under my breath.



JDF's outfit was absolutely terrifying but it was pretty damn good.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Gingers outfit was weird. Violet depends on that waist to get her far.


----------



## Heartcore

My favorite outfits this week were honestly Katya (***** had me laughing), Max, Pearl (I thought she had such a fun runway walk, even if the outfit wasn't her best), & Violet.

I am starting to like Violet more and more. She's not really that big of a ***** after all. 

After watching Untucked today, I genuinely can't stand Kennedy or Ginger. They're both just really unlikeable. Not like I liked them to begin with, lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

omg i forgot to watch untucked ahhhhh brb


----------



## oath2order

how the **** did violet do that


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kennedy is DEAD to me. Girl go home with Ginger already. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> how the **** did violet do that



She has skills. I'd straight up faint wearing that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kennedy and Ginger are DEAD. As well as boring. ”I don't like people that look desperate....GINGER.” Lmao i'm starting to like Violet.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I need to watch Mondays episode :O I just finished watching 4,5,6 seasons lool.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I don't give two damns I love Ginger and Kennedy. I quite like everyone and the remaining cast is genuinely good but I'm all for equal opportunity shade. I'll say this though, I'm curious to how Max is outside of his drag character because the girl was called off-screen shady.


----------



## Beardo

Okay, 3 big things:

1.) SASHA BELLE SHIRTS ARE COMING OUT SOON 

2.) JUPITER PHUCKIT WAS ON DRUNK MAKEOVER

3.) MY DAD HAS A FRIEND WHO KNOWS A TON OF QUEENS, SO THERE'S A CHANCE THEY MIGHT KNOW SOME OF MY FAVORITES AND MY DAD OFFERED TO TAKE ME TO MEET SASHA OVER THE SUMMER

In terms of who I'm rooting for, Max and Katya


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I just can't stand Ginger and Kennedy. The way they are is a major no no. Especially when they judge the younger queens. Ginger doesn't have anything really special...she's just a guy dressed as a girl. Kennedy has the talent to deliver lipsyncs but that's all. I know people will disagree because we all have our own favorites. The one that's really polished and knows her **** is Violet. The rest have lots to learn. 

I'm still team Pearl xD or Violet


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I just can't stand Ginger and Kennedy. The way they are is a major no no. Especially when they judge the younger queens. Ginger doesn't have anything really special...she's just a guy dressed as a girl. Kennedy has the talent to deliver lipsyncs but that's all. I know people will disagree because we all have our own favorites. The one that's really polished and knows her **** is Violet. The rest have lots to learn.
> 
> I'm still team Pearl xD or Violet



Yeah, I tried to like Ginger, but she's just an ******* now. Same with Kennedy. They're way too judgmental when they themselves have a a lot that needs to be fixed


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Yeah, I tried to like Ginger, but she's just an ******* now. Same with Kennedy. They're way too judgmental when they themselves have a a lot that needs to be fixed



The show just made me dislike them. I understand it's a competition but don't be hating on younger queens. Clearly they see them as a threat.


----------



## oath2order

I don't see how people can view Violet as a threat


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> I don't see how people can view Violet as a threat



True but she knows a lot got her age. Her personality and the way she is just ruins it.  I see her making top three but not being a winner.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> I don't see how people can view Violet as a threat



Violet is actually pretty polished. Lol. I think her looks are pretty sickening.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oh yeah, Violet is most def. a threat. I really do think that she has so much more to her than she's giving on the show and honestly people are sleeping on this girl.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh yeah, Violet is most def. a threat. I really do think that she has so much more to her than she's giving on the show and honestly people are sleeping on this girl.



I think her performance on the show is pretty consistent. Even during Mac*****, when her team tanked, I think she did a pretty good job.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violet is just really good for her age. I'd be scared of her.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I think that's the beauty of doing drag nowadays. There are so, so many places to pull information and inspiration now that these children can build and be these ultra talented queens.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame, Violet, Pearl, Adore,Bianca, and a couple more inspire me.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Ooo. If you could be a drag daughter to one of the queens, who would it be?


----------



## Heartcore

I feel like, if Gia Gunn, Adore, and Pearl (and probably a little Willam) all morphed into one person, it'd be me. Lmao.

As for drag mother, I'd probably want Bianca to be my drag mom. Even though I would never do the clown make up style of drag.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'd probably be the love child of Detox and Latrice, maybe dipped into Raja because of the Asian thing.

If Willam is looking for a drag daughter, or a sock, I'm free. I want her success to rub off on me.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> I'd probably be the love child of Detox and Latrice, maybe dipped into Raja because of the Asian thing.
> 
> If Willam is looking for a drag daughter, or a sock, I'm free. I want her success to rub off on me.



Meanwhile, you're a super popular drag sensation and this is me:



Spoiler


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

As much as I love Pearl there's like a 25% chance I'd like to be her drag daughter. Hmmmmm this is hard but I'd pick Raja or Manila.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> As much as I love Pearl there's like a 25% chance I'd like to be her drag daughter. Hmmmmm this is hard but I'd pick Raja or Manila.



I couldn't be Pearl's daughter. I'd want my mother to **** me against a wall lmao...

_kai kai incest_


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I couldn't be Pearl's daughter. I'd want my mother to **** me against a wall lmao...
> 
> _kai kai incest_



Lmao hahaha I'd most likely get in a fight with her. I'm only impressed with her drag because it's very different. It's gorgeous and some of her looks are creative but that's about it.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I couldn't be Pearl's daughter. I'd want my mother to **** me against a wall lmao...
> 
> _kai kai incest_



GURL. You owe me a cocktail *****.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> GURL. You owe me a cocktail *****.



You're not my real dad and you never will be.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> You're not my real dad and you never will be.



.......omg Heartcore is getting crazy....

So I heard that Rupaul hasn't renewed his contract with wow so we should be expecting drag race to end. We'll have season 8 then Rupaul drag race final lap which will be all past winners going against each other. If this is true my dreams will be crushed.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> You're not my real dad and you never will be.



****pig <3 

Pearl is pretty much deemed the best trade we've had so far. Thoughts?

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> .......omg Heartcore is getting crazy....
> 
> So I heard that Rupauls hasn't renewed his contract with wow so we should be expecting drag race to end. We'll have season 8 then Tupauls drag race final lap which will be all past winners going against each other. If this is true my dreams will be crushed.



That was an April Fool's babe. Logo has drag race contracted for a few more seasons I think. After that they're going to negotiate with Ru and see if he wants to continue with them and to what capacity. I'll go fish it up, gimme a bit.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> ****pig <3
> 
> Pearl is pretty much deemed the best trade we've had so far. Thoughts?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That was an April Fool's babe. Logo has drag race contracted for a few more seasons I think. After that they're going to negotiate with Ru and see if he wants to continue with them and to what capacity. I'll go fish it up, gimme a bit.



THANK YOU JESUS!!! This show must go on forever....

Does anyone know if Rupaul is in a relationship?


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> THANK YOU JESUS!!! This show must go on forever....
> 
> Does anyone know if Rupaul is in a relationship?



If memory serves me right. He has an Australian partner that is either his boyfriend or husband. I do not remember.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> If memory serves me right. He has an Australian partner that is either his boyfriend or husband. I do not remember.



I always thought he was single.....smh shame on me


----------



## Heartcore

My thoughts on everyone on this thread:


Spoiler











Also, I would be f'n crushed if there was no All Stars 2. But I do feel that it's getting...how do I say this...there just aint no budget gurl lmao

And yeah, Pearl is definitely the most attractive male from all the seasons imo.
But I also really think Milk, Trixie, Adore, Bianca, & Dela are super adorable out of drag.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

At first I didn't think I was going to like Pearl because you know she acts like she's not alive. After the premier I fell in love with her then even more when she's not in drag. Same with Trixie.


----------



## Fhyn_K

You know you tolerate me <3

Anyways, the show is definitely gaining more fans but at the same time losing more money from sponsors. I have zero clues as to why that is; something is going on on either Ru's or Logo's end. Personally, I think that the show would have better funding if they switched to Bravo. World of Wonder already has Million Dollar Listing LA/Miami/NY/SF that airs on Bravo so the jump shouldn't be too hard.

Pearly is very attractive and luckily she's bottom bunk. Then again, I genuinely find half of the entire cast cute and I definitely would.


----------



## Heartcore

me @ Pearl


Spoiler


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Except Ginger and Kennedy...., that moment when Ginger's husband was telling her the sweetest things got to me. More men should be like him instead of trying to just get in your pants.

- - - Post Merge - - -

People were saying that he's a top and so is Max??


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Except Ginger and Kennedy...., that moment when Ginger's husband was telling her the sweetest things got to me. More men should be like him instead of trying to just get in your pants.



Yeah, that was super cute. 

Also, does anyone else think Max is absolutely adorable in the way that he isn't grossly sexual like most of the other queens? I think it's really funny to see all the gays on Facebook, youtube comments, etc attack him calling him pretentious for being uncomfortable when things get too sexual, when there are gay men out there who don't want things to be sexual 100% of the time (it's kind of the minority). Totally refreshing to see a queen I relate to on that level. Also, I don't like how Untucked was edited this week at all, it made everyone seem super unlikable aside from like, Violet lol


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yeah, that was super cute.
> 
> Also, does anyone else think Max is absolutely adorable in the way that he isn't grossly sexual like most of the other queens? I think it's really funny to see all the gays attack him calling him pretentious when there are gay men out there who don't want things to be sexual 100% of the time. Totally refreshing to see a queen I relate to on that level.



I totally agree. I found it dumb when they were talking crap about it. At least Max isn't all about that.

For some reason it keeps posting the same thing twice. I'm sorry in advance.


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> Yeah, that was super cute.
> 
> Also, does anyone else think Max is absolutely adorable in the way that he isn't grossly sexual like most of the other queens? I think it's really funny to see all the gays on Facebook, youtube comments, etc attack him calling him pretentious for being uncomfortable when things get too sexual, when there are gay men out there who don't want things to be sexual 100% of the time (it's kind of the minority). Totally refreshing to see a queen I relate to on that level. Also, I don't like how Untucked was edited this week at all, it made everyone seem super unlikable aside from like, Violet lol



At first I was like "Max you ****ing prude calm down jesus christ"

But then yeah, I do kind of agree that there is *way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way* too much of a focus in the gay community about sex (I say gay community because I don't know what the lesbian/bi communities are like in this regard). Like literally everything has to be sexual. I don't care when it comes to the show, it's supposed to be a little raunchy I guess.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Definitely. I'm not going to lie and pretend that sexual talk isn't amusing to me but seeing him being more demure and private is definitely refreshing. We're really not sex-crazed all the damn time lol.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> At first I was like "Max you ****ing prude calm down jesus christ"
> 
> But then yeah, I do kind of agree that there is *way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way* too much of a focus in the gay community about sex (I say gay community because I don't know what the lesbian/bi communities are like in this regard). Like literally everything has to be sexual. I don't care when it comes to the show, it's supposed to be a little raunchy I guess.



I'm fine with the show being raunchy, but there gets to a point where it's too much for me. I really don't care much for music videos (queens are especially guilty of this, looking at you Willam) where there is too much nudity and just plain disgusting sexual talk. I know that's what Willam is known for, but that parody he made of "selfie" literally made my stomach turn. It gets to be too much. I enjoy a **** joke as much as the next ***** but damn, the gay community needs to chill tf out. 

Also, I don't think it's nearly as prevalent in the lesbian community.


----------



## Beardo

Max in general is super cute, and I think the whole "being uncomfortable with sex talk" adds to the adorableness. I mean, as a younger fan, a queen being overly sexual can really turn me off from them. Willam


----------



## Bubblecraft

I absolutely HATE Ginger and Kennedy this season. Like, just their voices get on my nerves. I really cannot stand to hear them speak. Ginger is two faced and loves to be under this guise of "oh i'm country and i'm just sweet and I'm sarcastic so its funny" but it's not. And she had the NERVE to read anyone's look this week when she came out on the runway in a bear snuggle.......


----------



## Heartcore

zachmundell said:


> I absolutely HATE Ginger and Kennedy this season. Like, just their voices get on my nerves. I really cannot stand to hear them speak. Ginger is two faced and loves to be under this guise of "oh i'm country and i'm just sweet and I'm sarcastic so its funny" but it's not. And she had the NERVE to read anyone's look this week when she came out on the runway in a bear snuggle.......



I agree with you about Ginger and Kennedy, but I thought Ginger's outfit was pretty okay this week. The absolute worst was Kennedy's burned Kentucky fried chicken looking ass and she has the BALLS to read people the hardest. I can not wait for Kennedy to sashay away. Ginger has made me laugh a few times so she's annoying but not nearly as bad as Kennedy.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Way too much to enjoy in the show to dislike a queen lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lol well we can't just not like Ginger and Kennedy all of a sudden. Her look thi week was very weak. It's no where near creative. It didn't even look like a bear ate her....she was the damn bear herself. Kennedy's look just didn't make sense.


----------



## Fhyn_K

To reiterate why I love to enjoy the show with y'all instead of a more populated place, y'all respect the line between the show and real life. 

I swear a good chunk of the fans of this show are ****ing awful. These people who are attacking the queens, Ru, Michelle, the producers, unaffiliated people, needs to get off this damn planet. I already heard of people on Twitter and IG bashing and sending death threats to the people I listed, but I draw the line at coming for the children. This generation of thugging anonymity for some blas? attempt of being "cool" is the dumbest **** I've seen and I've seen some ****.


----------



## Bubblecraft

I've never liked Ginger, lol. She's just so messy. And her "humor" or skill isn't on the level of say, Bianca or Jinkx, to compensate for her hideously horrible aesthetic. She's one of the least aesthetically pleasing drag queens I've ever seen. :/


----------



## LyraVale

oh god, how did I not know about this thread all this time XD 

I'm a huge fan, I think season 2 is the one I've watched the most though. But last season was pretty awesome because Bianca. Bianca. Bianca. She's just perfect at what she does.

I also love Willem, because he's entertainment. And Latrice, for being an amazing human being.

Ok...this season, I kind of feel meh about. They all seem like they're doing a lot of bad acting, trying to be featured, etc. Like Miss Fame. Ugh. 

It always takes me a while to get into each season though. I don't care until people start revealing who they are underneath their "characters"...so maybe I'll end up liking them all.

I like Pearl the best and I feel like Max might win. Michelle picking on her for the grey wig...reminds me of how they couldn't find anything wrong with Chad Michaels, but then they don't want you to guess who's gonna win, so they start nit picking.

One thing I'll say though for this season, they're all really good on their runway looks...even the people who suck the rest of the episode seem to be pulling it together for the runway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> At first I was like "Max you ****ing prude calm down jesus christ"
> 
> But then yeah, I do kind of agree that there is *way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way* too much of a focus in the gay community about sex (I say gay community because I don't know what the lesbian/bi communities are like in this regard). Like literally everything has to be sexual. I don't care when it comes to the show, it's supposed to be a little raunchy I guess.



I agree with that...but I felt like there was more to the story though...I was waiting for him to come out about how he had his heart broken recently, or something personally tragic...IDK he looked like there was something going on beneath it. Because even if you don't want to talk about it, you don't need to be so annoyed that other people do want to...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Well I you're sending death threats you're clearly passing the line. Jasmine didn't deserve it but the show made her look bad but that doesn't give anyone the right to tell her to die. It's best you just say you don't like them than saying you want them to die.


----------



## Heartcore

I think Jasmine got death threats for an old video where she said some transphobic stuff. Not really sure, either way. Death threats are never okay. People have gotten a little too crazy with the tumblr sjw stuff when it comes to that kind of stuff.

Anyway, I honestly take the show for what it is: a reality show. It's cast and strategically edited to make some queens appear likable while others not so much. I absolutely hate Phi Phi O'Hara, and I may totally **** talk Phi Phi, but I would never wish bad things upon her. And honestly, even if I saw her in person, I'd probably freak out and ask for an autograph. There has to be a villain and she just happened to be a really good one lol


----------



## Fhyn_K

Lemme rephrase. Some grown man left a rude as hell remark to Michelle's 15 y/o daughter calling her a lesbian hippie and alluded that she's not attractive. Come for the ones on the show but leave the children out of it.


----------



## Aryxia

Fhyn_K said:


> Lemme rephrase. Some grown man left a rude as hell remark to Michelle's 15 y/o daughter calling her a lesbian hippie and alluded that she's not attractive. Come for the ones on the show but leave the children out of it.



....Are you ****ing kidding me? Jesus Christ, some people need to calm their **** _it's a TV show._ She was never even on the show too, and if they tracked her down just to be a little assclown they seriously need a life


----------



## Heartcore

I wonder if Michelle breast fed...lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lmao hahahah that was out of the blue xD


----------



## LyraVale

I didn't even remember Jasmine :/ I have issues though lol

But yeah no one deserves death threats. Just goes to show you, even though everyone wants to be famous, you step out of the herd and you become a target for everyone's rage and craziness


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Anyone have some T on what goes down on Mondays episode? 

I saw Max was doing Sharon


----------



## Fhyn_K

I don't really have any T but allegedly a fan-favorite goes home.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame xD everyone is saying Fame gets sent home.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Fame xD everyone is saying Fame gets sent home.



Ugh, good. I hope. 

Fame can go the way of Gia Gunn.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> Ugh, good. I hope.
> 
> Fame can go the way of Gia Gunn.



I love Fame but she just doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love Fame but she just doesn't have what it takes.



She makes good tv though...sometimes they keep them around for that reason alone.


----------



## Beardo

There are plently of amazingly talented queens who have been kicked off just because they aren't "good T.V"


----------



## LyraVale

Beardo said:


> There are plently of amazingly talented queens who have been kicked off just because they aren't "good T.V"



That's not what I meant. I don't like Fame's personality, but she is entertaining. And her runway looks are always on point...I'll give her that. 

I agree with your statement though. Some are like Ivy Winters, amazingly talented, but they don't stand out compared to other loudmouth types.


----------



## Beardo

LyraVale said:


> That's not what I meant. I don't like Fame's personality, but she is entertaining. And her runway looks are always on point...I'll give her that.
> 
> I agree with your statement though. Some are like Ivy Winters, amazingly talented, but they don't stand out compared to other loudmouth types.



There are some eliminations I'm just not OK with, though

DeLa and Trixie were both "good T.V" and amazing queens, and definitely didn't deserve to go home


----------



## oath2order

Beardo said:


> There are plently of amazingly talented queens who have been kicked off just because they aren't "good T.V"



Willam was kicked off ages ago plz get over it


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Willam was kicked off ages ago plz get over it



Lmao her elimination was great T.V. She was like, made to be on camera

plus that was like 10 years ago so I'm over it


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oh damn. This episode is going to incite hell. I already watched it, but damn.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Girl omg leak it I can't wait


----------



## Fhyn_K

You gotta have some cash on hand. Lemme see if I can find a free one babe.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> You gotta have some cash on hand. Lemme see if I can find a free one babe.



Oh it's fine if you can't. Ty though. :3 let's see if this episode makes me sad.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I can't find one :/

I'm just gonna sit back and observe y'all. It's going to be.. interesting lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

If it's going to start hell I'm assuming it's Katya,Max, maybe Pearl. Damn now I'm really nervous to see this episode.


----------



## Fhyn_K

http://twitcam.livestream.com/gfpjl

Livestream for those not on the east coast.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg it's almost on ahhh I'm nervous


----------



## Heartcore

Currently watching. I'm nervous.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm starting to believe Fame does get sent home by Violet......


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm starting to believe Fame does get sent home by Violet......



Really want this to happen tbh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Really want this to happen tbh



I love Fame no matter what but I'm over her on the show. I think it's her in the bottom or maybe Max. I'll be wrong watch....

Maybe Kennedy.....


----------



## Heartcore

PEARLS LOOK IM LAUGHING SO HARD


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> PEARLS LOOK IM LAUGHING SO HARD



SO GOOD


----------



## Heartcore

AND VIOLET GENUINELY LOOKS LIKE ALYSSA. LIKE I THOUGHT IT WAS ALYSSA FOR A SPLIT SEC


----------



## Beardo

So far I'm liking Ginger, Katya, and Violet, Oh and Pearl!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omfg Pearl hahahah I love it. I'm living for Violet, Pearl, and Katya...


Fame is messing up bad.....


----------



## Fhyn_K

Bless Fame's heart. That's all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh bless Max and JDF.


----------



## Heartcore

Max is...

this is painful


----------



## Fhyn_K

Kennedy/Pearl/Violet/Ginger are killing me omg.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Kennedy/Pearl/Violet/Ginger are killing me omg.



The best ones, for sure. 

I also thought Katya was pretty funny.

Pearl was killing me every time she shook those boobs.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Bottom two Max and Fame....my prediction

Kennedy actually pulled through......-.- when is she gonna leave... ;-;


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Bottom two Max and Fame....my prediction
> 
> Kennedy actually pulled through......-.- when is she gonna leave... ;-;



Probably not for a while, unfortunately.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Someone please hug Katya.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Probably not for a while, unfortunately.



Ugh why ;-; I don't like her one bit....


----------



## Heartcore

*Willam Voice*

This is my "Vulnerable" story.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Someone please hug Katya.



Katya is touching my heart.....


----------



## Fhyn_K

God damn it **** these emotions

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> *Willam Voice*
> 
> This is my "Vulnerable" story.



I FALL FOR IT EVERY TIME


----------



## Heartcore

ITS FINE> I ALWAYS DO TOO. I LOVE KATYA. IM LIKE MOM PLEASE DONT CRY


----------



## Fhyn_K

Ru's dress, toot or boot?


----------



## Heartcore

Ru...I can not with this wig...

- - - Post Merge - - -

BOOT.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Bless Fame's heart. That's all.
> 
> Oh bless Max and JDF.



Yep

This


----------



## Heartcore

Pearl TOOT
Katya TOOT minus that wig girl come on
Violet TOOT
Ginger TOOT...kinda
Everyone else, BOOT
Kennedy and Fame looked terrible imo.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kennedy is not serving face tf..... Omg Fames look was pretty but ugh I just can't deal with this season. I love like 5 queens ugh I'll get over it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love RU but half of the time I don't like his looks. Like today's episode look was mehhhhh.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm gonna start drinking right now. These children are going to raise hell.


----------



## Heartcore

Omfg, Fhyn, you're scaring me...

Like I have a poop cramp


----------



## Beardo

Haha, anything is better than season 4 Snatch Games

that **** gave me PTSD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

This episode is gonna crush hearts if it's a fan favorite. I'm thinking Max or Fame..... Omg ahhhh


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm gonna start drinking right now. These children are going to raise hell.



Ho don't do it


----------



## Fhyn_K

DRINKING HEAVILY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> DRINKING HEAVILY RIGHT NOW.



HO DON'T ****ING DO THIS TO ME


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> DRINKING HEAVILY RIGHT NOW.



It's okay because it's for a good reason.


What the hell was Max doing????!


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> What the hell was Max doing????!



Trying to save her ass


----------



## Heartcore

God I'm about to pee down my leg.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Michael Urie. Yes gawd.


----------



## Heartcore

I have to write an essay after this...I BETTER not be emotionally destroyed after this...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Well yeah but Max ugh idk but she was over exaggerating. I'm unsure about the bottom two now. JDF could be in the bottom again.


----------



## Beardo

I'm showering right after this, but I will ****ing sit and cry and let the water hit me until it turns cold if I need to


----------



## Fhyn_K

DRINKING INTENSIFIES.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Tf why Ginger -.- ugh she better now be Americans Next Superstar. wtf Fame 0.0 Max is leaving....


----------



## Heartcore

God. Dammit.


----------



## Beardo

I

no

bye


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

RIP MAX


----------



## Heartcore

GOODBYE


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm broken.....


----------



## Beardo

JADYNN IS ONLY GETTING BY ON LIP SYNCS

NOT COOL

NOT FAIR


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm just gonna sit here and _observe._


----------



## Heartcore

I AM GENUINELY IN SHOCK RN IT HASNT HIT ME YET

- - - Post Merge - - -

TRIXIE OMFG


----------



## Beardo

TRIXIE

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS









CEWCENERNVRHEBVERVEBVERHVBREUVBREUBVFUVEUVBFEUBVJVNRU


----------



## Heartcore

AT LEAST THEY ENDED ON A PEARL FACE SO I DONT KILL MYSELF TONIGHT


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

TRIXIE IS COMING BACK AHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I'm over hear going crazy with my sister it has to be Trixie.


----------



## Beardo

I bought a Max shirt and a Trixie shirt

HOPEFULLY TRIXIE COMES BACK


----------



## Heartcore

"HOpefully trixie comes back so I can return the Max one" 
LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Fhyn_K

I swear Ru got y'all emotions in her hands and she is playing the **** out of y'all haha.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

First she crushed me then she announces a queen coming back omfg out of all of them it clear it's Trixie


----------



## Fhyn_K

http://tvrush.eu/serie-rupauls_drag_race-Season-7-episode-7

GOOD LINKS.


----------



## Heartcore

Plot twist

They bring back Jasmine Masters' butch ass to feed the children. And she completely slays the competition.

"I'm H-E-R-E A-G-A-I-N *****, I'm here again!"

No T, no shade, no pink lemonade. 

I'd literally just turn the TV off and back away slowly.

but no rly it'll be Trixie tho lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Plot twist
> 
> They bring back Jasmine Masters' butch ass to feed the children. And she completely slays the competition.
> 
> "I'm H-E-R-E A-G-A-I-N *****, I'm here again!"
> 
> No T, no shade, no pink lemonade.
> 
> but no rly it'll be Trixie tho lmao



Nobody likes Jasmine........


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Nobody likes Jasmine........



Gurl I know it was a joke. ***** can stay at home and pop her corns


----------



## Heartcore

So I just found this on Gia's facebook page, and I am DYING.



Spoiler












Obsessed.


----------



## oath2order

I've realized the more vodka I have to drink and the later at night it gets, the more likely I am to dance around my room to iTunes in a way that could be considered lip-synching for my _life_.


----------



## oath2order

Kennedy you suck at this. Please go home. You can't be a ****ing man. Sure you did decent. Still though. Could've been a massive disaster. Should not have won.

I'm annoyed with Raven. Great character BUT the only think she had was the visions.

Suze Orman was brilliant. Adele was on point. I'm absolutely convinced Ginger is top 3 at this point.

go home max go home

YAS GINGER GOOD FOR YOU YOU DESERVED THAT.

bye max

i bet she doesn't bring anyone back and is just freaking people out


----------



## Fhyn_K

Different strokes I guess because Kennedy was hands down the the funniest for me, queen had me rolling with laughter.


----------



## JamesParker

ok so i LOVE this show. 

I went to see Alyssa, Shangela and Laganja at a club in my town the other day, IT WAS SO GOOD.

And next month I am going to see Willam, Courtney and Alaska (FAV). I am fangirling so hard rn.

And this season I am so rooting for Max, Miss Fame and Pearl obviously. My jaw was touching the floor when she back chatted Ru! :') Don't really like Violet but her looks are always amazing.


----------



## Fhyn_K

JamesParker said:


> ok so i LOVE this show.
> 
> I went to see Alyssa, Shangela and Laganja at a club in my town the other day, IT WAS SO GOOD.
> 
> And next month I am going to see Willam, Courtney and Alaska (FAV). I am fangirling so hard rn.
> 
> And this season I am so rooting for Max, Miss Fame and Pearl obviously. My jaw was touching the floor when she back chatted Ru! :') Don't really like Violet but her looks are always amazing.



Ooh where are you from? I've yet to see Ganja but I've seen Alyssa and Shangie.


----------



## JamesParker

Fhyn_K said:


> Ooh where are you from? I've yet to see Ganja but I've seen Alyssa and Shangie.



Brighton in the UK  Ganja was good but I don't really like her, from what I watched from the show. I know it is dramatised but I've watched some of her youtube stuff and just don't like her vibe. Alyssa Secret though!  Do you watch that on youtube?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ginger is most likely top three......it makes me sad. As long as she's not Americas Next Drag Superstar I'm happy.


----------



## JamesParker

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ginger is most likely top three......it makes me sad. As long as she's not Americas Next Drag Superstar I'm happy.



I really don't think she will be you know. 4th/5th maybe. But there are better queens with the whole 'package', (you know, charisma, uniqueness, nerve and talent.) Nice to see another Pearl Fan


----------



## Beardo

I'm now predicting top 3 will be Violet, Pearl, and Ginger


----------



## Aryxia

Beardo said:


> I'm now predicting top 3 will be Violet, Pearl, and Ginger



Second this.

I think Kennedy was pretty gutsy for doing what she did, but it wasn't exactly my favourite thing  I'm kind of surprised that Fame wasn't in the bottom this week  Still love her though~


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I agree with that top three. Violet has a shot because of all that talent. Then there's Pealr that's different and her drag is amazing. Then there's Ginger.........I have nothing to say about her but I do feel like she might win this season


----------



## Fhyn_K

JamesParker said:


> Brighton in the UK  Ganja was good but I don't really like her, from what I watched from the show. I know it is dramatised but I've watched some of her youtube stuff and just don't like her vibe. Alyssa Secret though!  Do you watch that on youtube?



I've been there once for a business trip! The beaches was really nice when I went. Haha Alyssa is great. I do watch her show but I have a lot I need to catch up on. 

I'm honestly okay with any of them winning at this point. Miss Fame gotta get into high gear though because more than half of them are already gone.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fames not going to win. She doesn't have much to offer.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Blissfully optimistic because she's sweet as a person. But yes, at this point she's run her course.


----------



## Beardo

Me watching people on instagram right now

Like, do they not realize there's no point in getting pissy with each other over who'll come back? Like, personally, I'd be pleasently surprised if it was Sasha (lol not getting my hopes up), but I've come to terms with the facts that that's probably not going to happen

BUT ALSO THE SHOW WAS SHOT MONTHS AGO AND YOUR POINTLESS ARGUMENTS AND ANNOYINGNESS AND RUDENESS TOWARDS THE QUEENS YOU DON'T LIKE WON'T CHANGE A DAMN THING

You can speculate and be hopefully optimistic, but don't be a **** while you're doing it


----------



## Heartcore

Drag Race fans are pretty terrible. 

(not including most of you ofc)

It's just a show, idk why everyone gets so angry about it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I agree it may seem like I hate Ginger but I don't. I'm just rooting for people I think deserve it more than her. I'm not that fan that's going to get all crazy over a show.


----------



## Heartcore

You can hate Ginger all you want, Beardo & I are talking about the people who go psycho over it. You only ever respectfully state your opinions. So I definitely didn't mean you Toxic. Everyone on this thread is actually very kind/funny and I enjoy reading all of your opinions. I just had to throw a little shade in my last post.

don't blame me, it's my Gia Gunn nature.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Y'all already know how I feel on said topic.


----------



## Beardo

All the Sasha Belle hate is gonna send me over the edge. Like, Jasmine Masters "haters" (I despise that word but it felt appropriate) are kind of insane and really cruel, but the few people to choose to acknowledge Sasha's exsistence make really rude and snarky remarks like, "She's exactly where she needs to be right now, home, lol nice try". Like, she wasn't really too awful on the show (though I know she's capable of so much more) she was just mediocre. Plus, her attitude could've been a lot worse and she could've been mean but she wasn't. Plus, Sasha is able to laugh at herself, and I see a lot of queens who can and won't do that.

Then again, this is coming from one of her big fans, so I'm kind of blinded by adoration and love and probably can't critique her too much.


----------



## LyraVale

k, after going back and reading your comments...I kinda wish I could watch the show with a bunch of people drunk at a bar

this episode would have been good for that

I was SHOCKED about Max messing up so bad...I really thought she'd win...but meh, I wasn't a big fan really

I don't get why you guys love Ginger so much. That Adele impression was boring...all she did was eat (cuz a not-skinny person eating is comedy supposedly) and do a bad chimney-sweeper accent...IDK, I don't get it. She's always pretty on the runway, but her personality...yawn

Kennedy SHOCKED me by not being a total disaster. But Violet should have won the challenge. I love Katya, for who she is as a person...and Fame, ugh, she's just so vapid. If there's more to her, I don't see it yet.

Aaaand, the more I see of Pearl, the more I'm loving her. I just want to watch her. In drag. Out of drag. 

Speaking of which, it seems like they don't show them in their one on one interviews as much as other seasons. I guess no one has many witty one-liners this season. (Why I miss Alyssa...and Bianca...and Raven.)

Top 3: I agree on Violet and Pearl. #3???


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> All the Sasha Belle hate is gonna send me over the edge. Like, Jasmine Masters "haters" (I despise that word but it felt appropriate) are kind of insane and really cruel, but the few people to choose to acknowledge Sasha's exsistence make really rude and snarky remarks like, "She's exactly where she needs to be right now, home, lol nice try". Like, she wasn't really too awful on the show (though I know she's capable of so much more) she was just mediocre. Plus, her attitude could've been a lot worse and she could've been mean but she wasn't. Plus, Sasha is able to laugh at herself, and I see a lot of queens who can and won't do that.
> 
> Then again, this is coming from one of her big fans, so I'm kind of blinded by adoration and love and probably can't critique her too much.



Sasha is getting hate? That's weird. I only ever saw Jasmine hate. I personally don't really care much for Sasha, but I also understand how she was cast on the show. 

Jasmine however, I can't ****ing stand lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, am I alone in thinking that all 7 eliminated queens will be returning to pair up with the seven remaining queens (the numbers just work out too perfectly lol) for the challenge this week? Winning pair=that queen gets to stay? 

Thoughts? Other theories on this?


----------



## Beardo

Heartcore said:


> Sasha is getting hate? That's weird. I only ever saw Jasmine hate. I personally don't really care much for Sasha, but I also understand how she was cast on the show.
> 
> Jasmine however, I can't ****ing stand lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, am I alone in thinking that all 7 eliminated queens will be returning to pair up with the seven remaining queens (the numbers just work out too perfectly lol) for the challenge this week? Winning pair=that queen gets to stay?
> 
> Thoughts? Other theories on this?



That theory is awesome


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> Sasha is getting hate? That's weird. I only ever saw Jasmine hate. I personally don't really care much for Sasha, but I also understand how she was cast on the show.
> 
> Jasmine however, I can't ****ing stand lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, am I alone in thinking that all 7 eliminated queens will be returning to pair up with the seven remaining queens (the numbers just work out too perfectly lol) for the challenge this week? Winning pair=that queen gets to stay?
> 
> Thoughts? Other theories on this?



OKAY WOW.

That would be a brilliant way for Ru to change up the "bring a queen back"

I love it


----------



## Fhyn_K

LyraVale said:


> snip



And what did Violet do that was so different from Ginger? A lukewarm Texan-accent, Alyssa-isms, tongue-pops, and double chin. Ginger's answers were not just about food but played on many of Adele's noticeable points: award-winning, smoking, British, diva, and being a bigger girl. Don't get me wrong I though Violet did a great job but she didn't make me laugh as much as Kennedy or Ginger.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Snap



YES TO ALL OF THAT.


----------



## Heartcore

I remember reading something on reddit a while ago, *Potential spoilers* so I'm going to spoiler this T, hunties.



Spoiler



Apparently, someone was at Sasha' home club and one of Sasha's friends got a little too drunk and let it slip that all the queens return to compete for a spot back on the show, and the friend said that it wasn't Sasha, but one of the girls gets back on the show. Whether this is true or not, I have no idea, but it came to light right after Trixie's elimination when everyone was up in arms about her being eliminated. So that's why I'm definitely thinking that all the girls are going to return and team up with the remaining girls.



I think that bringing all of the eliminated *****es back would really heat up the season.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my opinion on Ginger. She's not my favorite this season what so ever, but the ***** was funny as hell as Adele. She had me _rolling in the deep._ I hate myself....

She's super talented, there's no denying. I thought she was one of the funniest of the snatch game and I think it should have been Pearl & Ginger who tied, not Kennedy. Even though Kennedy was also pretty funny (which genuinely surprised me). I just thought Pearl's Big Ang was hilarious.


----------



## Fhyn_K

One thing I do like about this season is that I can't really clock who might win. There's no clear Bianca or Sharon, a toss-up like Jinx/Alaska or Raja/Manila, but a essential free-for-all. I'm enjoying it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I remember reading something on reddit a while ago, *Potential spoilers* so I'm going to spoiler this T, hunties.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, someone was at Sasha' home club and one of Sasha's friends got a little too drunk and let it slip that all the queens return to compete for a spot back on the show, and the friend said that it wasn't Sasha, but one of the girls gets back on the show. Whether this is true or not, I have no idea, but it came to light right after Trixie's elimination when everyone was up in arms about her being eliminated. So that's why I'm definitely thinking that all the girls are going to return and team up with the remaining girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that bringing all of the eliminated *****es back would really heat up the season.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And my opinion on Ginger. She's not my favorite this season what so ever, but the ***** was funny as hell as Adele. She had me _rolling in the deep._ I hate myself....
> 
> She's super talented, there's no denying. I thought she was one of the funniest of the snatch game and I think it should have been Pearl & Ginger who tied, not Kennedy. Even though Kennedy was also pretty funny (which genuinely surprised me). I just thought Pearl's Big Ang was hilarious.



Ooooo. That sounds fun. They're not ****ing around this season.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So we would have two winners if all the queens return and team up. If so I want Trixie and Pearl together....


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> And what did Violet do that was so different from Ginger? A lukewarm Texan-accent, Alyssa-isms, tongue-pops, and double chin. Ginger's answers were not just about food but played on many of Adele's noticeable points: award-winning, smoking, British, diva, and being a bigger girl. Don't get me wrong I though Violet did a great job but she didn't make me laugh as much as Kennedy or Ginger.



Honestly, neither of them made me llol. But  it's pretty hard to make me laugh (I'm a terrible audience). I think Pearl and Violet got a couple of smiles out of me. But even outside of the snatch game challenge, I just don't find Ginger to be all that witty.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I agree with you about Ginger she's just boring. She doesn't stand out to me. What pisses me off is that she can't throw shade to the other queens to their face. She waits till they go to the scene by themselves. I was happy on untucked when I forgot who turned around and told her something and she shut up.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm quite done with all the hate on Ginger and Kennedy when they do so well. Not pointing this at any of y'all, but some of these young bar queens needs to sit the hell down because I'm over hearing them complain about everything. Raja doesn't live for Violet's look and both R&R give Kennedy Top Toot; most gays at my bar raise complete and utter hell. Kennedy and Ginger win Snatch Game and Max goes home; it's Wednesday and they're still raising tantrums. I'm by no means loyal to any queen during the show but I swear I'm disliking certain ones just because of their fans. Looking at you Violet/Pearl/Max/Trixie.


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm quite done with all the hate on Ginger and Kennedy when they do so well. Not pointing this at any of y'all, but some of these young bar queens needs to sit the hell down because I'm over hearing them complain about everything. Raja doesn't live for Violet's look and both R&R give Kennedy Top Toot; most gays at my bar raise complete and utter hell. Kennedy and Ginger win Snatch Game and Max goes home; it's Wednesday and they're still raising tantrums. I'm by no means loyal to any queen during the show but I swear I'm disliking certain ones just because of their fans. Looking at you Violet/Pearl/Max/Trixie.



I had to go and see what R&R )) had to say about it all because of your comment...but they only look at the runway looks, and that's not the whole story.

I mean, I get what you're saying though about dirt slinging fans. But we all know these girls are the best at what they do, or else they wouldn't have got on the show in the first place. With fans, it comes down to who we get excited about, and yeah people might take it too far...but isn't that sometimes the fun? Anyway, it's a competition, so people are going to get compared to one another. And even if they are amazing in their own right...


----------



## Zeiro

I love this show! I've been watching since Season 2.

Regarding the latest episode, I was happy Kennedy won because she's the only one who made me laugh and her runway was amazing. She's a bit boring at times, but overall I like her. I love Ginger too, she's funny and I love her style. I'd like to see Ginger win. Katya's pretty good too, she's funny and has a lot of glamour. Her shake 'n go wigs bother me sometimes though. Miss Fame and Pearl are very pretty and polished, but bore the death out of me. Miss Fame is still very robotic still, though I'm starting to like Pearl now that she's showing more personality. Violet has a cool aesthetic, but she rubs me the wrong way. Her negative personality is a big turnoff. And Jaidynn is a sweetiepie with a lot of energy and personality. 

I think either Trixie or Max should come back next week, moreso Trixie. Trixie's challenge performance, runway, and lip sync were all good while Max's Sharon Needles bombed and her runway and lip sync did not impress me.

Also, a supposed WOW production staff member leaked the information in the spoiler below. You can choose to believe it or not. But this same person accurately predicted the Top 4 and Top 3 last season before it even started.



Spoiler: Top 4/Top 3 Spoilers



TOP 4 will be GINGER, KENNEDY, PEARL, and VIOLET.
There will be a Ginger & Kennedy VS. Pearl & Violet rivalry, with Kennedy going home.
So TOP 3 will be GINGER, PEARL, and VIOLET.
MAX is their MISS CONGENIALITY target.


----------



## Royce

Max is GONE?!!!? what what what is life what


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I gotta give it to Kennedy though because she's stepping it up but the other girls are just hanging around. I honestly thought that she wasn't going to do go on snatch game but she did. Ginger will most likely make top 3 hopefully Violet and Pearl too but we'll have to wait.


----------



## Fhyn_K

LyraVale said:


> I had to go and see what R&R )) had to say about it all because of your comment...but they only look at the runway looks, and that's not the whole story.
> 
> I mean, I get what you're saying though about dirt slinging fans. But we all know these girls are the best at what they do, or else they wouldn't have got on the show in the first place. With fans, it comes down to who we get excited about, and yeah people might take it too far...but isn't that sometimes the fun? Anyway, it's a competition, so people are going to get compared to one another. And even if they are amazing in their own right...



There's fanning out and then there's being completely and utterly hateful for no apparent reason other than your favorite queen isn't doing well. If you find enjoyment in that, I'm not going to take that away from you.


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> There's fanning out and then there's being completely and utterly hateful for no apparent reason other than your favorite queen isn't doing well. If you find enjoyment in that, I'm not going to take that away from you.



Again, I don't support hateful either. I hope I don't ever come off as hateful. You can tell, if you watch the untucked episodes, how hard they work their butts off on this show....and who know what trials and tribulations they've overcome to get here in the first place. 

So I can look at someone like Jasmine Masters and say, I don't get it, I don't like anything she did on the show. But when she was leaving, I got teary eyed for her. Same with Kandy, Sasha, and Tempest...they didn't impress me, I'm not gonna say they did. But of course there was more that they didn't get to show the world. They wouldn't have got on the show if they weren't fierce in their own ways. But the competition must go on.

Speaking of which, I wish they wouldn't kick anyone off for the first couple of episodes of each season. It's really unfair to the first couple of people that go. You barely get to know anything about them.


----------



## michabby

[size=-2] alaska came to my school two days ago, she literally was the most attractive thing i've ever seen on my life also licked my friend's head and sat in my lap ??????????!!![/size]​


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> I think either Trixie or Max should come back next week, moreso Trixie. Trixie's challenge performance, runway, and lip sync were all good while Max's Sharon Needles bombed and her runway and lip sync did not impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 4/Top 3 Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> TOP 4 will be GINGER, KENNEDY, PEARL, and VIOLET.
> There will be a Ginger & Kennedy VS. Pearl & Violet rivalry, with Kennedy going home.
> So TOP 3 will be GINGER, PEARL, and VIOLET.
> MAX is their MISS CONGENIALITY target.



This. 

Also, the spoiler...I believe that, as it is right now. But Max shocked me by bombing and Kennedy has only herself to hold her back. She seems to have a lot up her sleeves, but then also comes off a little unsure, imo. This last episode might have given her the confidence boost she needed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



michabby said:


> [size=-2] alaska came to my school two days ago, she literally was the most attractive thing i've ever seen on my life also licked my friend's head and sat in my lap ??????????!!![/size]​



Wha? lol
What school would let a drag queen run around on campus...licking people? Hehe, I want to go there...for my edumacation and stuff.


----------



## michabby

[size=-2]i go to the university of connecticut 
 laverne cox is also coming soon !!!![/size]​


----------



## oath2order

michabby said:


> [size=-2]i go to the university of connecticut
> laverne cox is also coming soon !!!![/size]​



hi there

WHERE CAN I ENROLL.

LAVERNEEEEEEEEEEEE

anyways that spoiler on top 3 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## LyraVale

michabby said:


> [size=-2]i go to the university of connecticut
> laverne cox is also coming soon !!!![/size]​



Oh hehe, IDK why but I was picturing a high school XD 
This makes more sense now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like my vision better though, it's funnier. Imagine an average high school cafeteria...and Alaska walks in. I'd pay to see the faces....


----------



## Heartcore

Laverne came to my school as well. It was pretty rad, even though I'm not a fan of OITNB. She's a really great speaker and had some awesome things to say. 

As far as spoilers go this is me avoiding them:



Spoiler


----------



## Beardo

Oh my god I got my Max shirt yesterday and it's SOOOO COMFORTABLE 

Like it's soft and long enough to wear I don't need to wear pants so I'm happy


----------



## Fhyn_K

I really should stop going to the bar because these youngsters are thrusting Trixie into my ear.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> I really should stop going to the bar because these youngsters are thrusting Trixie into my ear.



baaaaar queen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Oh my god I got my Max shirt yesterday and it's SOOOO COMFORTABLE
> 
> Like it's soft and long enough to wear I don't need to wear pants so I'm happy



whats it look like gurl


----------



## LyraVale

I binge-watched all the untucked episodes last night...

I really hope they keep doing them this way. At first I didn't watch it because...well, I thought it looked low-budget---but now I LOVE that about it. I actually like the untucked episodes more than the main show, because you really get to know the queens and see them interact and reveal their thoughts/fears/whatevers. 

I just love how raw it is, it's like being backstage with them. 

(It made me realize I was right to not love Ginger and Kennedy...but I was wrong about Fame. She's got a lot more going on than I originally thought...I want to know more about her story.)


----------



## JamesParker

So annoyed I can't watch untucked in the uk! If anyone knows where I can watch it or download, please let me know!


----------



## Zeiro

LyraVale said:


> I binge-watched all the untucked episodes last night...
> 
> I really hope they keep doing them this way. At first I didn't watch it because...well, I thought it looked low-budget---but now I LOVE that about it. I actually like the untucked episodes more than the main show, because you really get to know the queens and see them interact and reveal their thoughts/fears/whatevers.
> 
> I just love how raw it is, it's like being backstage with them.
> 
> (It made me realize I was right to not love Ginger and Kennedy...but I was wrong about Fame. She's got a lot more going on than I originally thought...I want to know more about her story.)


Untucked made Ginger and Kennedy look bad, even Katya admitted that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Untucked made Ginger and Kennedy look bad, even Katya admitted that.



I kind of figured. I still don't like them though.


----------



## JamesParker

I really do think the wrong girl went home this week -_-



Spoiler



Jaydens looks are always so trashy and I can never really see the theme. Plus she always reuses the same looks. I know the the looks are a small part of the whole competition but I don't really think she has anything else but a nice personality anyway.



I really hope it is Trixie, Max or Tempest they bring back next week.


----------



## shinkuzame

I am still not about the hype for Trixie (Or Max for that matter). Max messed up this past episode and her going home was deserved. I dunno, I just think that if she was going to do a character like Sharon Needles, she needed to know to bring it all the way. It was half assed characterization wise so the fact that she looked like her to a T didn't really matter. Don't even get me started on the overdramatics too...

It was just her time to go.

/inbeforeIgettorched


----------



## JamesParker

shinkuzame said:


> I am still not about the hype for Trixie (Or Max for that matter). Max messed up this past episode and her going home was deserved. I dunno, I just think that if she was going to do a character like Sharon Needles, she needed to know to bring it all the way. It was half assed characterization wise so the fact that she looked like her to a T didn't really matter. Don't even get me started on the overdramatics too...
> 
> It was just her time to go.
> 
> /inbeforeIgettorched



To be fair, that whole drama and stage and then when she broke into song... b**** please. As Bianca would say, really queen?

I still think her Sharon Needles was better than Jaydens Raven and I thought her lip sync was better.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I think otherwise. Max flopped harder than Jaidynn.


----------



## shinkuzame

Yeah, I agree that Jaidynn was little bland in her Raven after tossing out the same schtick a few times, but at least she was able to make them chuckle at first. I don't think they were impressed by Max's Sharon in the least. She just kinda...flopped hard and didn't pick herself back up.

Oh jeez, that moment of song was kinda like, "Are you serious?". Like I get being nervous and upset that you've ****ed up royally but at least pull yourself together and go out with a bang. You don't want people to remember you for that moment of weakness.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I was ashamed to see Max go but in the lipsync he wasn't giving his best. JDF was lip syncing for her life in the lipsync. Plus Max screwed up more on Snatch Game. I didn't expect him to leave this early.


----------



## JamesParker

Who are you all hoping to come back next week?


----------



## shinkuzame

Anyone would be fine with me as long as it isn't Jasmine.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I think the clear answer would be Trixie. I see her making top three.


----------



## JamesParker

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I think the clear answer would be Trixie. I see her making top three.



It's so funny, every time I see one of your posts, I agree with you and then I just see Pearl nodding her head with me, same face and all :')


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JamesParker said:


> It's so funny, every time I see one of your posts, I agree with you and then I just see Pearl nodding her head with me, same face and all :')



Lol I love Pearl. I think she could win this season.


----------



## JamesParker

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol I love Pearl. I think she could win this season.



I'm rooting for her.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JamesParker said:


> I'm rooting for her.



Same. I like her style of drag. I just wish she was a little bit alive sometimes.


----------



## Fhyn_K

JamesParker said:


> Who are you all hoping to come back next week?



Personally, Mrs. Kasha Davis. I adore her to death. But the world knows it's going to be Trixie.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Personally, Mrs. Kasha Davis. I adore her to death. But the world knows it's going to be Trixie.



She deserved to stay instead of Kandy....


----------



## Zeiro

Max explained his "meltdown" both on Twitter and in an interview. The corset was too tight for him, so he asked the producers for a break and a moment to breathe. He took a seat on the steps while he caught his breath and got a drink. RuPaul asked him to sing a show tune in the meantime, which he did. During this time, Max didn't know the cameras were still rolling because they were supposedly "on break". And this whole thing happened during another queen's critique, not his own. Never trust editing.

And I agree that Mrs. Kasha Davis should have stayed instead of Kandy Ho'.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Editing makes them look bad


----------



## LyraVale

Every time I go to say say something, one of you says it. XD lol, good thing for that like button...

Anyway, RE: Max/JDF...yes he messed up that whole episode from start to finish. However, when Ru is deciding who stays, it's not just the lypsinc...it's the potential of who she wants to see more from. I think they just felt that they had seen all they could see from Max, she was just going to keep on coming out with the same (to be fair amazing) look/style/shtick. I think they just thought JDF could still unfold like an onion and reveal something more, if given a second chance. Unfortunately, I don't think she will. :c

As for who's gonna come back, the spoiler aside, I hope for Trixie too. I just find her interesting, and want to see more.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

At first I didn't think I was going to like Trixie then she got my attention. Same with Pearl. Before the show started I was all for Miss Fame but ummm yeah that changed fast. My top three since Max left are Violet, Pearl, and Trixie.


----------



## Zeiro

Fun Fact: Tempest DuJour teaches costume design at my local University.


----------



## Zeiro

DOUBLE POST GLITCH, IGNORE THIS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg have you met her?


----------



## Fhyn_K

I've met Tempest when I lived in Tucson, Arizona. She's super sweet.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I've met Tempest when I lived in Tucson, Arizona. She's super sweet.



Awww lucky. She seemed sweet on the show so I expect that from her in real life. Only drag queen I've met has been Ongina.


----------



## Zeiro

I haven't met her but my friend did. I'm planning on going there for fashion design so I really hope I end up in her class.

And Ongina is one of the sweetest queens ever!


----------



## LyraVale

I saw Willam at Hamburger Mary's in LA...but I didn't go up and meet her. She's pretty stunning in person too. 

There are tons of queens from the show I'd love to meet...but I never know how to approach anyone, so even if I saw them, I'd probably just stare like a creep from a distance. XD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I saw Willam at Hamburger Mary's in LA...but I didn't go up and meet her. She's pretty stunning in person too.
> 
> There are tons of queens from the show I'd love to meet...but I never know how to approach anyone, so even if I saw them, I'd probably just stare like a creep from a distance. XD



Omg lmao same xD especially if I saw Pearl or Trixie.


----------



## shinkuzame

I think I would be that way if I saw Adore or Alaska...ahaha. Just gawk like a total dweeb and internally squeal at their glory.


----------



## Royce

Maybe Trixie is coming back next week?
or Max?


----------



## shinkuzame

I have no doubt that it will more than likely be Trixie. I'd be kinda disappointed if it were Max--not that I am a fan of Trixie's because I am not, but at least she deserves another shot.


----------



## Fhyn_K

It feels weird not having any T for the upcoming episodes. I usually have something for y'all by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My girl Kennedy ****ing her heel up <3


----------



## Heartcore

Today is the day!


----------



## Fhyn_K

I've got a bottle of Absolut Mandarin and a carton of orange juice. I'm ****ing ready for the hell that's about to come.


----------



## Beardo

Whatever the outcome, someone's gonna be angry


----------



## Fhyn_K

http://twitcam.livestream.com/gfutq

Stream for us non-east coast.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So who will go home this episode? Watch it be Trixie


----------



## Fhyn_K

No idea but my gut is hurting and that's a bad sign for me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I still don't see a winner so I'm so confused who will go home. Hopefully Kennedy. XD ehhh I'm saying JDF will leave


----------



## Fhyn_K

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/burketrenholm

Better quality stream. Bless the Canadians.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Any new T yet?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Lmao yes. I already watched it. Again, bless the Canadians.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Is it a sad episode? Please confirm that Trixie comes back.


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Is it a sad episode? Please confirm that Trixie comes back.



I can't haha but lemme just say that if you don't drink, you might start.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lmao ahhhh now I'm scared. One last question. Does a fan favorite leave?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Hmmmmmmmmm, yes? Depends on who you ask.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame or JDF are my guesses. I'm usually wrong xD


----------



## Heartcore

NO SPOILERS PLS Ya'll


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> NO SPOILERS PLS Ya'll



Why not? They're fun. Jk jk I can't help it. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Fhyn_K

10 more minutes darlings. Let's still be friends after this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Untucked livestream.

I need for us to hold hands.


----------



## Heartcore

Reliving the pain of Max's destruction in that lip sync. Goddamnit.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Poor Max ;-; ahhhh it's almost on. I'm nervous.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Me and my vodka are ready.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

"I want Jasmine to come back"

Really Ginger -.-


----------



## Beardo

My usual livestream isn't up right now

KILL ME


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I almost died xD Rupaul always messing with my feelings.


----------



## Fhyn_K

PRAYING FOR NO ONE TO COME BACK. STAY ELIMINATED.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## Beardo

****

I have nowhere to watch this

WHY THIS EPISODE

IT'S SO IMPORTANT


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm scared..... I feel like I'm going to e disappointed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wtf omg ahhhh


----------



## Heartcore

I KNEW IT. I ****ING KNEW IT


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

This season just got real


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'd go to prison with any of these hoes.


----------



## Heartcore

DONT DO THIS TO ME RU, DONT YOU ****ING DARE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I'd go to prison with any of these hoes.



OMG GOOD FORUM GAME. WHAT WOULD ALL OF OUR DRAG PRISON NAMES BE? 

And to add in an extra twist, you can't make your own. You have to give everyone else one.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

She has all my emotions in his hands. I jumped up when Trixie walked in then RU got my emotions again.


----------



## Fhyn_K

THIS SEASON. TOO GOOD.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M LEGITIMATELY CACKLING.


----------



## Beardo

Kill meeeeee


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> DONT DO THIS TO ME RU, DONT YOU ****ING DARE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG GOOD FORUM GAME. WHAT WOULD ALL OF OUR DRAG PRISON NAMES BE?
> 
> And to add in an extra twist, you can't make your own. You have to give everyone else one.



Love the idea but I have to think


----------



## Fhyn_K

Campaigning for Mrs. Kasha Davis or no one.


----------



## Beardo

MY FRIEND GOT ME A STREAM

PRAISE

Fun idea, but I'll have to think


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ugh Kennedy -.- always Kennedy


----------



## Heartcore

Ginger is seriously so rude. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY KANDY JUST MADE ME LOL. 

WHAT IS HAPPENING? THIS IS LIKE...WEIRD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ugh Kennedy -.- always Kennedy





Heartcore said:


> Ginger is seriously so rude. Lol.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Beardo

SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BABE

YESSSS


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> DONT DO THIS TO ME RU, DONT YOU ****ING DARE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG GOOD FORUM GAME. WHAT WOULD ALL OF OUR DRAG PRISON NAMES BE?
> 
> And to add in an extra twist, you can't make your own. You have to give everyone else one.



Just the usual 4 of us?

Beardo - Baby Belle
Heartcore - Shankita *****
Toxic - Dollface


----------



## Heartcore

I just want to see Jasmine pop open them corns and feed the childrens.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ginger sweetie.....NOBODY CARES -.- 

Okay I'm sorry but Gingers acting like Sasha is horrible like wtf


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Beardo - Baby Belle
> Heartcore - Shankita *****
> Toxic - Dollface



Lmao what is the *****


----------



## Fhyn_K

Ginger looking like a gay Chuckie Doll.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Okay I'm sorry but Gingers acting like Sasha is horrible like wtf


*prepares to stab Ginger*


----------



## Heartcore

Here's my names:

Beardo- 5'oclock Shadhoe 
Toxic- Tootsie Pop
Fhyn- SugarTits


----------



## Fhyn_K

God Canada's commercials are supremely gay.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> *prepares to stab Ginger*



She's already upsetting me and the show barely started. She could atleast give her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Heartcore

Ours are all like dirty bears grinding on each other.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> Here's my names:
> 
> Beardo- 5'oclock Shadhoe
> Toxic- Tootsie Pop
> Fhyn- SugarTits



HAH SugarTits. I love it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Katya is literally me. I'm not going down without burning someone's house down.


----------



## Beardo

This show 


I s2g


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> HAH SugarTits. I love it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Katya is literally me. I'm not going down without burning someone's house down.



I imagine you as the drag mother. So we all call you Mawma sugartits. We have sort of an Alyssa/Laganja situation.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Quick. Pick a queen from the past season to do this main challenge with.

C'mon Jujubee!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Team Pearl and Trixie

I'll most likely be disappointed


----------



## Beardo

Milk

I'd have some fun ways to attach us


----------



## Heartcore

I'd want to be connected to Alaska. 

We'd walk around and say Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai in unison.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Milk
> 
> I'd have some fun ways to attach us



I was legit going to say this then decided Alaska.


----------



## Franny

ginger was amazing last episode but today i just wanna punch her in the face. 
also i keep getting fiat and weight loss ads. i want dirty bear ads.
btw does anyone else love katya? she's my fave <3


----------



## Heartcore

Sucre said:


> ginger was amazing last episode but today i just wanna punch her in the face.
> also i keep getting fiat and weight loss ads. i want dirty bear ads.
> btw does anyone else love katya? she's my fave <3



Yas gawd. Love mom.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'd like to do the challenge with Sharon. Mostly because I feel like we could create this creepy and unique look.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm getting the gayest of Canadian commercials. It makes me almost want to move to Canada and bag myself a Mountie.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Sucre said:


> ginger was amazing last episode but today i just wanna punch her in the face.
> also i keep getting fiat and weight loss ads. i want dirty bear ads.
> btw does anyone else love katya? she's my fave <3



Katya is giving me life. 

Id be glad to help you punch Ginger.....


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm getting the gayest of Canadian commercials. It makes me almost want to move to Canada and bag myself a Mountie.



I think we're watching the same thing 

because this is too gay for me


----------



## Heartcore

Okay, so is the winner determined by just whoever has the best runway?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Main challenge time. DRINKING COMMENCE.


----------



## Franny

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Katya is giving me life.
> 
> Id be glad to help you punch Ginger.....



she's like perf IMO, luv katya


----------



## Fhyn_K

And it's Kennedy for the feels.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm. TEMPEST FOR THE EMOTIONS.


----------



## Heartcore

WHY ARE THEY GI VING THESE QUEENS SO MUCH CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT NOW? STOP IT.


----------



## Franny

omg these queens are so inspiring <3 hearing about their backstories and how they overcame the tragedy just gives me alot of hope, esp trixie


----------



## Heartcore

MAMA RU IS SLAYING ME TONIGHT


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> WHY ARE THEY GI VING THESE QUEENS SO MUCH CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT NOW? STOP IT.



I DON'T KNOW WHO TO TURN TO NOW.


----------



## Beardo

No


Nooooooooooooo


STOP 

TOO SAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trixie I s2g


----------



## Fhyn_K

I WANT THEM ALL TO WIN. LET THEM ALL STAY. THEY'RE ALL WONDERFUL AND I'M TEARING.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just imagined Untucked.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> I WANT THEM ALL TO WIN. LET THEM ALL STAY. THEY'RE ALL WONDERFUL AND I'M TEARING.
> 
> 
> Just imagined Untucked.



Pretty much


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm starting to freak out now. Jasmine better not stay....


----------



## Fhyn_K

TOOT FAME/HO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kennedy and Jasmine look gooooood.


----------



## Beardo

OH MY GOD PEARL AND TRIXIE


----------



## Fhyn_K

God I love this main challenge.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Can't believe I'm saying this but TOOT to Kennedy and Jasmine


----------



## Heartcore

THEY WERE ALL TOOTS THIS WEEK. I LOVED THEM ALL. 

KILL ME


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> OH MY GOD PEARL AND TRIXIE



I love that Pearl is showing more personality. That look was different and not all about the pretty.


----------



## Beardo

Okay I know Sasha isn't coming back but her and Ginger ****ing killed me


----------



## Fhyn_K

This show has me confused. LIKE I'M SO CONFUSED.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> Okay I know Sasha isn't coming back but her and Ginger ****ing killed me



I was dying at how crooked the uniboob was. And how they rested on it at the end.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But Katya and Kasha absolutely killed me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm over here hoping Trixie stays. I'm straight up walking around my house waiting to see who stays. I'm really nervous.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Camp or fashion? The ultimate dilemma.


----------



## Franny

they played the same diaper commercial 4 times. kill me.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Oh my god I can't

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trixie be looking cute! XD


----------



## Heartcore

I hate Michelle. 

She's been so unpleasant this season.


----------



## Franny

i feel like ross and michelle butt heads alot during judging.
also they ALL look perfect, but im not feelin ginger and sasha


----------



## Fhyn_K

MRS KASHA DAVIS PRAYER CIRCLE COMMENCE.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Who will stay? Trixie or Ms Kasha Davis

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> MRS KASHA DAVIS PRAYER CIRCLE COMMENCE.



You're giving me the vibe that she stays....


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm literally just gonna sit here and jiggle in my seat. I cannot contain myself.


----------



## Franny

the excitement is real. i feel like trixie would stay
at least i hope she does


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It's Trixie or Kasha


----------



## Aryxia

TRIXIEEEEEEEEEEE<333333333


----------



## Fhyn_K

Awh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But Pearl already lives in New York?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ahhh it's back!!!!


----------



## Franny

OHHH YEAH


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

TRIXIE I LOVE YOU


----------



## Beardo

Ru's ****ing puns this season


----------



## Heartcore

HOW?

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOW IS MF NOT BOTTOM TWO?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JDF leaves..... YAY GINGER IS BOTTOM TWO AHHHH ABOUT TIME


----------



## Fhyn_K

THIS LIPSYNC THOUGH.


----------



## Franny

how tf will lip syncing work with those boobs
i dont feel like the boob brigade will be staying.


----------



## Beardo

OKAy

SASHA AND GINGER'S LIP SYNC WAS THE BEST


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ginger will stay it's clear she's like top 3 sadly


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> OKAy
> 
> SASHA AND GINGER'S LIP SYNC WAS THE BEST



THE VERY BEST.


----------



## Franny

I SPOKE TOO SOON WOW


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Really Ginger put the shirt on...


----------



## Hermione Granger

not surprised at all that ginger stayed. stevie wonder could've seen that coming too


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Really Ginger put the shirt on...



LMAO ME.

I COVERED MY EYES LIKE ***** EW


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> THE VERY BEST.



I WAS SOBBING WHEN THEY PULLED OUT THE SCISSORS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

On the bright side Trixie is back


----------



## Heartcore

Poor Tempest. ***** had to sashay away twice LOL


----------



## Franny

does anyone have the name of the ending song?


----------



## Fhyn_K

I'm very much so buzzed and in my heart Kasha should have won, but good for Trixie though!


----------



## Beardo

OH **** UNTUCKED IS AIRING NEXT


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> I WAS SOBBING WHEN THEY PULLED OUT THE SCISSORS



MY NOSE IS BURNING FROM WHEN I SNORTED VODKA OUT OF IT. I'm gonna watch Ginger's drunk makeover again.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> MY NOSE IS BURNING FROM WHEN I SNORTED VODKA OUT OF IT. I'm gonna watch Ginger's drunk makeover again.



Me too! That was such a good Drunk Makeover


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does anyone know where I can watch it? Untucked


----------



## Beardo

Ok Ginger first of all

It's not Sasha's fault you don't know how to sew!
I mean, she didn't either, but you got in the bottom two as a TEAM

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch it? Untucked



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/burketrenholm


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch it? Untucked



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rpdr-...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150420175027

This one is gonna stream in like 30 mins. So break time for now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Ok Ginger first of all
> 
> It's not Sasha's fault you don't know how to sew!
> I mean, she didn't either, but you got in the bottom two as a TEAM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/burketrenholm



Do you have to be on PC to watch it?


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Do you have to be on PC to watch it?



Lemme check if it works on my phone. One sec.


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Do you have to be on PC to watch it?



Not sure


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Thanks you two :3


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Thanks you two :3



It works!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> It works!



Nothing shows up. ;-;


----------



## Fhyn_K

Watching untucked and my heart still feels like Trixie should not win. If you were eliminated, you were eliminated. I don't find it fair.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Trixie's elimination wasn't fair. They both should have been safe. I personally feel like she deserves a second shot because she has more to offer.


----------



## Heartcore

So everyone left has been in the bottom two right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aside from Fame and Violet, I mean. Forgot about them.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Mhm. Although that may change soon though because Fame can't escape the lipsync forever. Bless her heart though.


----------



## Heartcore

I'm ready for her to go, tbh. She's barely escaped too many times.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Me and you both. Once she leaves it's really anyone's game.


----------



## oath2order

My comments as I watch it.

LATRICE!!!! <3 I love Latrice so much I loved her comments

Pearl's mini-challenge look was pretty good tbh. Miss Fame's was good too. Violet looked good, loved the handcuff earrings.

YES SHE DID IT SHE BROUGHT THEM ALL BACK.

OH CONJOINED TWINS THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD.

I love how much Ru is laughing like an evil genius with this.

YESSS KATYA AND KASHA ARE TOGETHER AGAIN.

Kennedy and Jasmine's runway look was good. Same for Pearl and Trixie's.

The conjoined boob that Ginger had :/ Her and Sasha did pretty bad.

Katya and Kasha were on point.

I don't think Pearl and Trixie should have won, compared to Katya and Kasha.

Ginger's was bad but it was creative at least compared to Mrs. Fame's >.>

oh my god Ru is making them lipsynch as twins. This is gonna be a cluster**** oh my god

I LOVE THIS SONG.

Ginger why would you cut your **** in half on stage. That looked disastrous  THANK GOD YOU STAYED OMG.

Holy hell Ginger how the mighty fall though


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame will probably leave next.


----------



## oath2order

John Lennon said:


> not surprised at all that ginger stayed. stevie wonder could've seen that coming too



As much as I was concerned about the mastectomy, it worked. Ginger proved her first lipsynch she can still slay


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Watching Jasmine back on the show and untucked annoyes me. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

So next weeks challenge is most likely acting again. It's Fames time to go


----------



## Zeiro

#MinjForTheWin


----------



## Katattacc

I totally knew they were going to bring trixie back. I think it was all planned.


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> My comments as I watch it.
> 
> LATRICE!!!! <3 I love Latrice so much I loved her comments
> 
> Pearl's mini-challenge look was pretty good tbh. Miss Fame's was good too. Violet looked good, loved the handcuff earrings.
> 
> YES SHE DID IT SHE BROUGHT THEM ALL BACK.
> 
> OH CONJOINED TWINS THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD.
> 
> I love how much Ru is laughing like an evil genius with this.
> 
> YESSS KATYA AND KASHA ARE TOGETHER AGAIN.
> 
> Kennedy and Jasmine's runway look was good. Same for Pearl and Trixie's.
> 
> The conjoined boob that Ginger had :/ Her and Sasha did pretty bad.
> 
> Katya and Kasha were on point.
> 
> I don't think Pearl and Trixie should have won, compared to Katya and Kasha.
> 
> Ginger's was bad but it was creative at least compared to Mrs. Fame's >.>
> 
> oh my god Ru is making them lipsynch as twins. This is gonna be a cluster**** oh my god
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG.
> 
> Ginger why would you cut your **** in half on stage. That looked disastrous  THANK GOD YOU STAYED OMG.
> 
> Holy hell Ginger how the mighty fall though



All this, except I'm glad that Trixie is back...they were my favorite look. But Katya! Every episode I end up loving her more and more.

Also, the lipsync was the funniest one I think ever on the show...until those scissors came out, then it got meh...

I mean where did they get scissors? Did they stop everything just to do that? It must have taken some time, so I don't see how their  lipsync won over JDF, who...yeah, she seems nice and all but she did a more professional looking lipsync at least.

EDIT: I was saying JDF is nice, but she is a little too basic. But her lipsync didn't send her home, the past few episodes she just didn't impress.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> #MinjForTheWin



She doesn't deserve that crown xD sorry not sorry


----------



## oath2order

LyraVale said:


> All this, except I'm glad that Trixie is back...they were my favorite look. But Katya! Every episode I end up loving her more and more.
> 
> Also, the lipsync was the funniest one I think ever on the show...until those scissors came out, then it got meh...
> 
> I mean where did they get scissors? Did they stop everything just to do that? It must have taken some time, so I don't see how their  lipsync won over JDF, who...yeah, she seems nice and all but she did a more professional looking lipsync at least.
> 
> EDIT: I was saying JDF is nice, but she is a little too basic. But her lipsync didn't send her home, the past few episodes she just didn't impress.



I'm not gonna lie, the lip synch was absolutely terrible for both sides involved. Ginger went the way that Pandora did on All Stars. She gave up hope when she saw her partner pretty much.

I'd _like_ Ginger to win, but I'm starting to lean more towards Katya. Ginger is almost a definite top 3 imo, or 4th place. Katya is almost definitely a top 3.

Fame's gone next ep, I'll call it now. Pearl's gotten a lot better, she's top 3. I don't care so much about Trixie and I kind of wouldn't be surprised if she's bottom 2 next ep, just like ever other time a queen has been brought back. Happened in season 4 with Kenya Michaels, and in 3 with Carmen Carrera.


----------



## Heartcore

Send help. I am beginning to absolutely adore Violet.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> She doesn't deserve that crown xD sorry not sorry


I think Ru is the judge of that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I think Ru is the judge of that.



Duh xD lol I just don't see what she can bring to the drag world that's different from the rest. She most likely will win.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Send help. I am beginning to absolutely adore Violet.



No worries I'm the same. I'm starting to like her.


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> No worries I'm the same. I'm starting to like her.



I love her laugh and I love her outfits. She's also super adorable out of drag. I'm so glad she's come out of that *****y shell and she's being herself now.

Also a few weeks ago when it was just her and Pearl backstage talking, that was when I absolutely began to adore her. She's so ****ing funny as well.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I love her laugh and I love her outfits. She's also super adorable out of drag. I'm so glad she's come out of that *****y shell and she's being herself now.
> 
> Also a few weeks ago when it was just her and Pearl backstage talking, that was when I absolutely began to adore her. She's so ****ing funny as well.



Funny, I always thought you liked her.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Katattacc said:


> I totally knew they were going to bring trixie back. I think it was all planned.



it was just more cleverly planned than just bringing him back altogether


----------



## oath2order

John Lennon said:


> it was just more cleverly planned than just bringing him back altogether



True that. I hope Ru keeps doing this method to bring back queens in the future. Make 'em fight for it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I love her laugh and I love her outfits. She's also super adorable out of drag. I'm so glad she's come out of that *****y shell and she's being herself now.
> 
> Also a few weeks ago when it was just her and Pearl backstage talking, that was when I absolutely began to adore her. She's so ****ing funny as well.



The only queens I like are Trixie, Pearl, Violet, and Katya. The rest can go home




I want these.....


----------



## oswaldies

You mean this RuPual?


----------



## oath2order

sailoreamon said:


> You mean this RuPual?



Yes, actually. That is the one I think


----------



## Bubblecraft

SOOO glad Trixie is back! She is my favorite!


----------



## Royce

Trixie is BACK? Yay!! I still gotta watch the episodes tomorrow! That's when my tests end and its going to be Summer! 

But I miss max *sigh*

And do you find this size annoying lol? 

ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ ｂｅａｒｙ 一 ｃｕｔｅ


----------



## Fhyn_K

Royce said:


> snap



I'm near blind so I cannot read it haha.



Anyways. So next week's episode is going to cause hell, from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Funny, I always thought you liked her.



Hmm, I never really lived for her before the season started. And I really didn't care for her the first few episodes, but she started growing on me after the DESPYs. And it's turned into a full blown love.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> I'm near blind so I cannot read it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways. So next week's episode is going to cause hell, from what I'm hearing.



gonna cause hell?

lol bye trixie


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I've noticed that after a queen returns then end up leaving again so I wouldn't be shocked. Unless it's like a huge fan favorite like Katya that leaves.


----------



## oath2order

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I've noticed that after a queen returns then end up leaving again so I wouldn't be shocked. Unless it's like a huge fan favorite like Katya that leaves.



 I said that about queens returning like a page ago


----------



## Fhyn_K

Trixie should not win. I like her outside of the show but a comeback queen doesn't deserve the crown. She should have pulled a Shangela if Ru was willing.

And Jaidynn better win Miss Congeniality over Max.


----------



## Heartcore

I'm so confused on who I want to win.

Pearl...no...Violet...no...Katya...
But honestly, I'd be happy with whoever wins. 

It's like, ****. This is the one season of RPDR where I have too many favorites to pick just one person I hope wins. I've always had a super clear favorite from each season, Willam, Alaska, Bianca (Gia but we all knew that ***** wasn't going to stand a chance from the beginning)... but this season it's been really tough for me.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> Trixie should not win. I like her outside of the show but a comeback queen doesn't deserve the crown. She should have pulled a Shangela if Ru was willing.
> 
> And Jaidynn better win Miss Congeniality over Max.



Oh god, no, I partially agree, like, there's no way Trixie should win. girl you got kicked off before.

On the flip side, she DID do good enough with Pearl to earn the spot, so if you can do good enough to fight your way back...


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The only queens I like are Trixie, Pearl, Violet, and Katya. The rest can go home



Why bother....I'm unsubbing from this thread...you speak the words in my very own heart! ;D

Seriously though...

I hope Trixie keeps the fire going. She seemed really excited to be back. I really want to see that be the top 4. Ginger can get to top 5, IDC really, but she just doesn't inspire or entertain me, the way the other 4 do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Hmm, I never really lived for her before the season started. And I really didn't care for her the first few episodes, but she started growing on me after the DESPYs. And it's turned into a full blown love.



I didn't like her at first either, I thought she was just a *****y queen. She did it on purpose, I think. Because she was maybe nervous and trying to mask insecurity. But as she's been doing well, I think she's let that drop and started letting her guard down.

I don't love people that lash out because they're afraid of getting hurt. But I understand it. It's part of growing up, I think.


----------



## Fhyn_K

oath2order said:


> Oh god, no, I partially agree, like, there's no way Trixie should win. girl you got kicked off before.
> 
> On the flip side, she DID do good enough with Pearl to earn the spot, so if you can do good enough to fight your way back...



She needs to lip sync every single episode and kick off every single queen until the finale and I'll be fine with giving her the exception.


----------



## Zeiro

More T from the supposed WOW staff member...



Spoiler



-We will be sad but also happy about Katya's departure
-We will be shocked at who sends Kennedy Davenport home


----------



## Fhyn_K

Zeiro said:


> Snip



Have respect for the people honestly watching the show and put that under spoilers.


----------



## Zeiro

Fhyn_K said:


> Have respect for the people honestly watching the show and put that under spoilers.


They are just rumors. I will put them in spoilers for you though. Ask a little nicer next time kiddo.


----------



## Royce

You know they're going to be eliminated when they have that "I sucked" feeling, like Jasmines and Maxes and Kandys, Max is still my fave but the thing when she did a drama scene, I just thought it was fake... But still fab though!


----------



## Bubblecraft

Royce said:


> You know they're going to be eliminated when they have that "I sucked" feeling, like Jasmines and Maxes and Kandys, Max is still my fave but the thing when she did a drama scene, I just thought it was fake... But still fab though!



According to Max, they told him they were going to take a time out and that he could sit down for a second. Then RuPaul told him to sing "Somewhere Over The Rainbow", but he chose that song instead.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> I said that about queens returning like a page ago



Sorry I didn't notice ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> She needs to lip sync every single episode and kick off every single queen until the finale and I'll be fine with giving her the exception.


I see where you're coming from. I kind of agree. I just want the winner to bring something new to the drag world and some of the girls are just meh. 
So far the only inspiring ones for me are Trixie Violet and Pearl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> More T from the supposed WOW staff member...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -We will be sad but also happy about Katya's departure
> -We will be shocked at who sends Kennedy Davenport home


Fame sends Kennedy home xD if we're shocked I'm going with that because Kennedy is fierce at lip syncing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I'm so confused on who I want to win.
> 
> Pearl...no...Violet...no...Katya...
> But honestly, I'd be happy with whoever wins.
> 
> It's like, ****. This is the one season of RPDR where I have too many favorites to pick just one person I hope wins. I've always had a super clear favorite from each season, Willam, Alaska, Bianca (Gia but we all knew that ***** wasn't going to stand a chance from the beginning)... but this season it's been really tough for me.



I'm stuck between these four. Pearl, Trixie, Violet, and Katya.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Zeiro said:


> They are just rumors. I will put them in spoilers for you though. Ask a little nicer next time kiddo.



Even if it was speculative rumors there are people here that don't wanna know anything and having alleged T from WoW producers gives it more credit than not. And don't be condescending with me because I didn't ask you in a sideways way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Sorry I didn't notice ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from. I kind of agree. I just want the winner to bring something new to the drag world and some of the girls are just meh.
> So far the only inspiring ones for me are Trixie Violet and Pearl.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Fame sends Kennedy home xD if we're shocked I'm going with that because Kennedy is fierce at lip syncing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck between these four. Pearl, Trixie, Violet, and Katya.



I agree. For the sake of variety alone, and the fact that they're legitimate contenders for the crown, I can see Violet or Pearl winning. Katya in a lesser extent because our last three winners have been essentially comedy queens. It's been awhile since we had a Raja.

That being said, I'm okay with any of them winning at this point. Fame, eh. She needs to win the next three main challenges and I'll be able to see it.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> Have respect for the people honestly watching the show and put that under spoilers.









You tell 'em.

Also, Toxic, you and I both. Those are my Dream Top 4. But I definitely have a feeling Ginger will be up there, unfortunately.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Even if it was speculative rumors there are people here that don't wanna know anything and having alleged T from WoW producers gives it more credit than not. And don't be condescending with me because I didn't ask you in a sideways way.



Me @ You Right now, *****.






You have me gagging. I feel like Coco Montrese minus the tang.


----------



## Zeiro

Fhyn_K said:


> Even if it was speculative rumors there are people here that don't wanna know anything and having alleged T from WoW producers gives it more credit than not. And don't be condescending with me because I didn't ask you in a sideways way.








First of all, you didn't even ask in the first place. You told me to. And I was kind enough to oblige. Don't even come for me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Even if it was speculative rumors there are people here that don't wanna know anything and having alleged T from WoW producers gives it more credit than not. And don't be condescending with me because I didn't ask you in a sideways way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. For the sake of variety alone, and the fact that they're legitimate contenders for the crown, I can see Violet or Pearl winning. Katya in a lesser extent because our last three winners have been essentially comedy queens. It's been awhile since we had a Raja.
> 
> That being said, I'm okay with any of them winning at this point. Fame, eh. She needs to win the next three main challenges and I'll be able to see it.



Fame won't make it but it's okay xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> You tell 'em.
> 
> Also, Toxic, you and I both. Those are my Dream Top 4. But I definitely have a feeling Ginger will be up there, unfortunately.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Me @ You Right now, *****.
> 
> I think it's clear Ginger will be up there because she's getting through the challenges like nothing. I don't mind if she's too three but I don't want her to win since I don't see what she could bring to the drag world. Watch her win though -.-


----------



## Royce

zachmundell said:


> According to Max, they told him they were going to take a time out and that he could sit down for a second. Then RuPaul told him to sing "Somewhere Over The Rainbow", but he chose that song instead.


Oh oh, I didn't know sorry :0


----------



## Fhyn_K

Zeiro said:


> First of all, you didn't even ask in the first place. You told me to. And I was kind enough to oblige. Don't even come for me.



Thank you for that. 

Let's clear something up right now. Never did I once come for you in any form whatsoever. I don't have a cute gif for you because I don't care enough to get into that. You posted something that would have ruined the experience and sorry if I didn't use please and thank you, but don't jump to conclusions. Continue to feel however you choose to, it doesn't matter to me. I hope you have a lovely day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> You tell 'em.
> 
> Also, Toxic, you and I both. Those are my Dream Top 4. But I definitely have a feeling Ginger will be up there, unfortunately.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Me @ You Right now, *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have me gagging. I feel like Coco Montrese minus the tang.



I gotta be fishy to the fish. I'm keeping this thread spoiler free as much as possible goddamnit.


----------



## Royce

When do you think they're gonna have all stars 2?


----------



## Beardo

Y'all need more Gina Belle in your life. Can't count the number of times I've watched Haterville/Drag Hoarders.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> When do you think they're gonna have all stars 2?



Hopefully soon!


----------



## Royce

I need more Alyssa and Alaska! And Willam!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Who would you like to see on all stars 2


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Who would you like to see on all stars 2



lmao take one guess on who I'm gonna say

other than that, Ivy, Adore, Kelly Mantle,


----------



## Fhyn_K

Gina Belle for season 8! She's a goddamn mess and I love it.

Uhh picking one/two from each season.

1: Ongina or Porkchop
2: Tatianna
3: Mariah
4: Willam or Phi Phi
5: Alaska, Alyssa, or Detox
6: Gia Gunn, Courtney, or DeLa
7: Anyone who didn't win basically


----------



## Royce

And Raven and Jujubee again loll


----------



## Fhyn_K

Royce said:


> And Raven and Jujubee again loll



Pretty much lol. And they need to come together!


----------



## Royce

Yup! And we can have that Alyssa and Coco pair up like how Mimi and Pandora were paired lol


----------



## Fhyn_K

Just imagining that makes me want to dip myself into a vat of alcohol. Do you guys think they should continue on with the team format?


----------



## Royce

Yes?!


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I think it's clear Ginger will be up there because she's getting through the challenges like nothing. I don't mind if she's too three but I don't want her to win since I don't see what she could bring to the drag world. Watch her win though -.-



I really don't get it with Ginger. Can one of you who is a fan, explain to me what is so great about her? 

IMO, she's mediocre in her looks and the challenges, and I can see why she's safe most of the time. I don't see her as a stellar drag queen that should be at the top though. Nothing about her inspires me...least of all her *****y, catty, mean comments towards other contestants.

If she wins, I'll be really disappointed...and confused.


----------



## Royce

But Bianca is sorta Like Ginger except Bianca makes fab outfits.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I really don't get it with Ginger. Can one of you who is a fan, explain to me what is so great about her?
> 
> IMO, she's mediocre in her looks and the challenges, and I can see why she's safe most of the time. I don't see her as a stellar drag queen that should be at the top though. Nothing about her inspires me...least of all her *****y, catty, mean comments towards other contestants.
> 
> If she wins, I'll be really disappointed...and confused.



I feel the same. She doesn't deserve it. It's pisses me off that she won't be straight forward about the shade she throws. Honestly I find her looks weak compared to the other girls. Plus she doesn't inspire me. I really don't think she'll inspire many people. She brings nothing new to the show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> But Bianca is sorta Like Ginger except Bianca makes fab outfits.



I disagree. I don't find Ginger anywhere near Bianca's talent. Ginger isn't that funny.


----------



## LyraVale

They should bring back all the ones that caused the most drama and throw them together. Like a Bad Girls Club of drag race: Phi Phi, Tatianna, Rebecca Glasscock, Laganja, Roxxxy...who else? The trouble makers. Throw in Willam for laughs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd like to see Detox and Willam raise hell, so toss her in too...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> They should bring back all the ones that caused the most drama and throw them together. Like a Bad Girls Club of drag race: Phi Phi, Tatianna, Rebecca Glasscock, Laganja, Roxxxy...who else? The trouble makers. Throw in Willam for laughs.



Jasmine would fit in but I wouldn't put her if I were RU because then she'll blame the show for making her look bad.


----------



## Beardo

I took some quiz and it said I was Rebecca Glasscock. Is that bad?


----------



## Royce

Who dat?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> I took some quiz and it said I was Rebecca Glasscock. Is that bad?



No clue who that is? Hmmm?


----------



## Fhyn_K

LyraVale said:


> I really don't get it with Ginger. Can one of you who is a fan, explain to me what is so great about her?
> 
> IMO, she's mediocre in her looks and the challenges, and I can see why she's safe most of the time. I don't see her as a stellar drag queen that should be at the top though. Nothing about her inspires me...least of all her *****y, catty, mean comments towards other contestants.
> 
> If she wins, I'll be really disappointed...and confused.



Ginger's not a fashion queen by any means but that's not her focus. She's smart and has a quick wit that she uses for her comedy and given the results of her on the show, it's working. You don't have to feel bad for not liking her, that's how you perceive her and that's fine.

As far as her being perceived as shady/catty/mean however you want to describe it, keep in mind that you're watching a heavily edited show. For all we know, they're all just as shady as Ginger or Kennedy but they're choosing not to focus on it. Case and point, Max. Ginger and Kennedy both alluded that Max puts on a facade when the cameras are rolling but as soon as it is off, she's off-putting to them. The only thing Max said that was mean-spirited that we saw was when she alluded that Ginger, Kennedy, or Jaidynn are competing in America's Next Garbage Bag Race. Rude considering that her track record of being kind, courteous, and above being shady. We don't know how they are 24/7 so take it how you will.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I took some quiz and it said I was Rebecca Glasscock. Is that bad?



Rebecca Glasscock was easily the most attractive contestant of that season and she's "fish". I wouldn't take it as an insult haha. That quiz couldn't handle your perfect mug.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Rebecca Glasscock was easily the most attractive contestant of that season and she's "fish". I wouldn't take it as an insult haha. That quiz couldn't handle your perfect mug.



Damn everybody hated her. She's adorable though! Her makeup and her outfits are cute and she is reallllyyyy fishy.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Damn everybody hated her. She's adorable though! Her makeup and her outfits are cute and she is reallllyyyy fishy.



Mhm! She's cute as ****. Where'd you take this quiz dear?


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Mhm! She's cute as ****. Where'd you take this quiz dear?



Lord... I don't even know. I have some kind of weird addiction with stupid quizzes so I can't remember where I took that one


----------



## Fhyn_K

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMG29xyaTEw

Cute video of the queens reading mean comments.


----------



## Royce

The auto tuning in the singing challenges are so harsh lol


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> Ginger's not a fashion queen by any means but that's not her focus. She's smart and has a quick wit that she uses for her comedy and given the results of her on the show, it's working. You don't have to feel bad for not liking her, that's how you perceive her and that's fine.
> 
> As far as her being perceived as shady/catty/mean however you want to describe it, keep in mind that you're watching a heavily edited show. For all we know, they're all just as shady as Ginger or Kennedy but they're choosing not to focus on it. Case and point, Max. Ginger and Kennedy both alluded that Max puts on a facade when the cameras are rolling but as soon as it is off, she's off-putting to them. The only thing Max said that was mean-spirited that we saw was when she alluded that Ginger, Kennedy, or Jaidynn are competing in America's Next Garbage Bag Race. Rude considering that her track record of being kind, courteous, and above being shady. We don't know how they are 24/7 so take it how you will.



You're right, they all do it. I probably would too, if I had no tv, phone, internet, entertainment. Just sit around and talk **** all the time. XD But the one on one interviews...Ginger never has anything nice to say about anyone.

I agree about Max though. I'm not saying she's shady, because we can't know what we didn't see...but she seemed very guarded and very aware of the cameras. She chose every word she said carefully. I don't feel like I got to know her, just the character she portrayed...which was likable enough.



Beardo said:


> I took some quiz and it said I was Rebecca Glasscock. Is that bad?



She was in the first season, and they all hated her for some reason...and she's the one they kept comparing Tatianna to in her season. IDK why they didn't like her. It was a long time ago, so I don't remember why she was hated so much.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMG29xyaTEw
> 
> Cute video of the queens reading mean comments.



IM SO GLAD GIA WAS ON THERE. SHE DOESNT GET ENOUGH LOVE AND IT MAKES ME SO MAD. SHES BETTER THAN MILK GOD DAMN IT. #SORRYNOTSORRY


----------



## Zeiro

As long as Ongina, Willam, and DeLa are on All-Stars 2 I will be happy.

Also, Michelle Visage said in an interview that All-Stars 2 will happen eventually, they just don't know when. And it will include queens from all seasons.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> As long as Ongina, Willam, and DeLa are on All-Stars 2 I will be happy.
> 
> Also, Michelle Visage said in an interview that All-Stars 2 will happen eventually, they just don't know when. And it will include queens from all seasons.



I wouldn't want to see Ongina. I don't like that she doesn't wear wigs.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I wouldn't want to see Ongina. I don't like that she doesn't wear wigs.









Hold up, I'ma stop you right there.


----------



## LyraVale

I have an idea I wish they'd do the next All Stars, so they could get a bunch of favorite queens in...maybe 16 or more? 

I had to look this up, cuz I didn't remember what this type of contest is called...

Where you have a bunch of people "battle" in pairs, and then you narrow it down so...ugh, it's hard to explain, here's a pic that's self-explanatory:



They won't have to all be in the same episodes either. IDK, it makes sense in my head.


-------------

Btw, this is random, but does anyone know why Santino isn't on the show anymore? 

I feel like it's probably some health issue...he was looking very frail the last couple of seasons he was on...I hope he's ok... :c


----------



## Heartcore

I would prefer All Stars 2 to have queens from Seasons 5 and up. 

I think there is so much talent these past 3 seasons that they could already do an amazing All Stars without bringing back some tired old queens from Seasons 1-4. I mean really. I've had it, officially. 

And Willam would never be on it anyway-as he doesn't have "good chemistry" with other queens and all the good queens were already on All Stars 1, so what the hell is the point. I just need Alaska to return and triumph to glory.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Hold up, I'ma stop you right there.


 Well well should I be shocked? Most of the time she was bald.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Well well should I be shocked? Most of the time she was bald.


That's just her aesthetic, which I think is pretty iconic. She usually has a cute little hat or doodad on her head instead. But it's cool if you don't like that. She's an amazing and inspiring queen regardless.


----------



## Royce

OMG THIS WAS SO FUNNY! GINGERS DRUNK MAKEOVER !


----------



## Zeiro

Royce said:


> OMG THIS WAS SO FUNNY! GINGERS DRUNK MAKEOVER !


Trixie hit some hard times.


----------



## Heartcore

Knock Knock.

Who's there?

Shannel.

Shannel who?

...Exactly.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Knock Knock.
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Shannel.
> 
> Shannel who?
> 
> ...Exactly.



Lmao xD I like Shannel


----------



## Heartcore

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lmao xD I like Shannel



That was legit one of my favorite parts of all stars. I also liked Raven's, "Yara Sofiaaaa you give us diarrrrrrhea" lmao


----------



## Zeiro

HI THERE

i'm the DELICIOUS miss MANDARIN

MMMMMMM


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does Bebe even exist? You hardly hear about her.


----------



## Royce

hopefully trixie doesn't go home next like how Carmen did when she came back.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Royce said:


> hopefully trixie doesn't go home next like how Carmen did when she came back.



I think that's going to happen


----------



## oath2order

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I think that's going to happen



Same.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does Bebe even exist? You hardly hear about her.



Same could be said for Tyra, Raja...


----------



## Hermione Granger

oath2order said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> Same could be said for Tyra, Raja...



I think Raja is more active than the other two. She's doing that weekly fashion ruview with Raven (which I love!)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

oath2order said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> Same could be said for Tyra, Raja...




Raja is a little more active but the other two no. They disappeared after winning the crown. Season 4 and up you see them but the rest vanished.


----------



## LyraVale

Bebe shouldn't have won. Not over Nina Flowers! I STILL haven't figured out how that worked out...

I actually liked Tyra. She did well in the challenges, and her runways were awesome, at the time. But they wouldn't hold up now. 

The bar has gone up higher with each season.


----------



## Peebers

Hi! I'm really late to the party now //sobs// 

But I'm starting season 7 right now! (aka torrenting it shshshhhhhhhhhhh) 

I'm really excited! After season 6, my expectations have increased. 
 i have watched some of the untucked episodes on youtube and violet looks so nice omg <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> Bebe shouldn't have won. Not over Nina Flowers! I STILL haven't figured out how that worked out...
> 
> I actually liked Tyra. She did well in the challenges, and her runways were awesome, at the time. But they wouldn't hold up now.
> 
> The bar has gone up higher with each season.



Nina should have won. She's still making appearances unlike Bebe


----------



## Heartcore

Peebers said:


> Hi! I'm really late to the party now //sobs//
> 
> But I'm starting season 7 right now! (aka torrenting it shshshhhhhhhhhhh)
> 
> I'm really excited! After season 6, my expectations have increased.
> i have watched some of the untucked episodes on youtube and violet looks so nice omg <3



Haiiiiiiiiiie


----------



## Fhyn_K

Peebers said:


> Hi! I'm really late to the party now //sobs//
> 
> But I'm starting season 7 right now! (aka torrenting it shshshhhhhhhhhhh)
> 
> I'm really excited! After season 6, my expectations have increased.
> i have watched some of the untucked episodes on youtube and violet looks so nice omg <3



Welcome darling!


----------



## Hermione Granger

My uncle actually met Raven once. My mom met Nina Flowers. (They met in Puerto Rico since I'm from there and so is Nina haha) I hope I get to meet someone soon!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> My uncle actually met Raven once. My mom met Nina Flowers. (They met in Puerto Rico since I'm from there and so is Nina haha) I hope I get to meet someone soon!



I would die if I met Raven and Nina ;-; you'll meet someone :3


----------



## Fhyn_K

Raven lives down the street from my cousin's house and I remember seeing her all the time before I knew she was Raven.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Raven lives down the street from my cousin's house and I remember seeing her all the time before I knew she was Raven.



Omg 0.0 I'd be all stalker on her


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would die if I met Raven and Nina ;-; you'll meet someone :3



I would loveeee to meet Katya or Bianca. (Katyaaaaaaaaaa is my main love tho)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> I would loveeee to meet Katya or Bianca. (Katyaaaaaaaaaa is my main love tho)



She's so funny xD you probably wouldn't leave her side without a smile or laugh


----------



## Peebers

I just finished episode 1 of season 7. I don't like Jasmine very much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Haiiiiiiiiiie





Fhyn_K said:


> Welcome darling!



HAAAIIIIEEE! <3

And thank you ;w;


----------



## oswaldies

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg 0.0 I'd be all stalker on her


----------



## Peebers

kATYA IS MOM <3 I love her style so much!!! She gives me life 

I ship Violet and Pearl together please shshshsh

also i feel like untucked is really important to the show. anybody else?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHMYGOD 

'I'm sweating like a hooker in church.' 

Someone give me GIF of that


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

All three of them give me life.....


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> All three of them give me life.....



I can see why you love pearl so much now :v 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHMYGOD KAT DENNINGS JUDGES IN EPISODE 3???? SOMEONE HELP IM GOING TO DIE. GO GET COURTNEY TO GIVE ME LIFE ASAP PLEASE ; _ ; 

I love Kat SO much in 2BG <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is everybody picking Violet last? It hurts.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I can see why you love pearl so much now :v
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OHMYGOD KAT DENNINGS JUDGES IN EPISODE 3???? SOMEONE HELP IM GOING TO DIE. GO GET COURTNEY TO GIVE ME LIFE ASAP PLEASE ; _ ;
> 
> I love Kat SO much in 2BG <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why is everybody picking Violet last? It hurts.



Lol you'll find out why


----------



## ReXyx3

I feel like I'm the only person who's never seen this show. But it looks wicked funny!


----------



## Aryxia

Peebers said:


> kATYA IS MOM <3 I love her style so much!!! She gives me life
> 
> I ship Violet and Pearl together please shshshsh
> 
> also i feel like untucked is really important to the show. anybody else?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OHMYGOD
> 
> 'I'm sweating like a hooker in church.'
> 
> Someone give me GIF of that



S'up


----------



## Peebers

Aryxia said:


> S'up



thank you i love you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Miss Fame's meltdown on Untucked was amazing ; _ ; She's so cute!


----------



## Peebers

I HAVE FINALLY CAUGHT UP, *****EEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. 

I'm so happy Trixie is back! <3 Her and Pearl's conjoined costume was amazing. The dress was stunning and fjusefhusaHju


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I HAVE FINALLY CAUGHT UP, *****EEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> I'm so happy Trixie is back! <3 Her and Pearl's conjoined costume was amazing. The dress was stunning and fjusefhusaHju



I love both of them. I truly feel like Violet , Pearl, Trixie, and Katya deserve the win but Ginger seems like she'll get it.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love both of them. I truly feel like Violet , Pearl, Trixie, and Katya deserve the win but Ginger seems like she'll get it.



I have a really dumb question for you. ;o; 

I've seen some of the queens' instagram pics and stuff and they seem to be at their gigs. They also seem really, really recent. How can this be if they're still filming the show?


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> I have a really dumb question for you. ;o;
> 
> I've seen some of the queens' instagram pics and stuff and they seem to be at their gigs. They also seem really, really recent. How can this be if they're still filming the show?



The show is filmed months in advanced. They've been done for a while.


----------



## Peebers

Beardo said:


> The show is filmed months in advanced. They've been done for a while.



Ohhh! Damn I'm slow.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Ohhh! Damn I'm slow.



Lol it's fine :3 like Beardo said. The show is filmed in advance. If you see the girls at gigs and stuff it's because filming happens months before the show airs.


----------



## Heartcore

Hence all the spilled T this season. (Not to mention the unnamable amount of T spilled in past seasons until Mother Ru switched it up and made the reunion/crowning a live event.)


----------



## Zeiro

Filming started around July 16 2014.


----------



## Beardo

When you realize that Courtney won Kinky Boots stuff when she won the Shade: The RuSical challenge


----------



## Peebers

Beardo said:


> When you realize that Courtney won Kinky Boots stuff when she won the Shade: The RuSical challenge
> View attachment 91760



Pics? ; _ ; I only watched like 3 episodes of S6. 

i am ashamed


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> Pics? ; _ ; I only watched like 3 episodes of S6.
> 
> i am ashamed





> Main Challenge Prize: 2 VIP packages to the Broadway musical Kinky Boots



I love me some Kinky Boots!


----------



## LyraVale

A little off topic, but since I'm now obsessed:

I really want Raja to drawja me...she's so good!

I wish I had those kinds of skills!


----------



## Geoni

I don't watch this show but I heard John Waters is guest starring in the new episode and Divine will be one of the subjects. Time for some education, queens.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> A little off topic, but since I'm now obsessed:
> 
> I really want Raja to drawja me...she's so good!
> 
> I wish I had those kinds of skills!



Omg I know she makes it look so easy.


----------



## Beardo

Dad said:


> I don't watch this show but I heard John Waters is guest starring in the new episode and Divine will be one of the subjects. Time for some education, queens.



Oh, I went to see John Waters a few months ago. He did a lecture/book signing at the Des Moines art center and my dad took me. He's incredible!


----------



## Geoni

I'm jealous. He's one of the few celebrities I can identify with.


----------



## Fhyn_K

John Waters did a little event in my city a whiles back and he is such a character. I should have bought his book but ugh, funds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Right, the reason I logged on. I'm headed to Iowa because my love for Sasha demands it. hopefully she has some merch I can buy.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> John Waters did a little event in my city a whiles back and he is such a character. I should have bought his book but ugh, funds.



I wanted to buy a copy and get it signed, but neither me or my dad had any money on us.


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> John Waters did a little event in my city a whiles back and he is such a character. I should have bought his book but ugh, funds.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Right, the reason I logged on. I'm headed to Iowa because my love for Sasha demands it. hopefully she has some merch I can buy.



Ooh, have fun! 

I didn't really get her when she was on the show, but now I love Sasha after watching her youtube.

John Waters, I've never seen in person. But I've watched him in a few documentaries...he's very smart. He always has interesting stories about fascinating people he's known.


----------



## Heartcore

Beardo said:


> When you realize that Courtney won Kinky Boots stuff when she won the Shade: The RuSical challenge
> View attachment 91760



KURANOSUKE IS BEST REACTION IMAGE


----------



## Zeiro

I love Divine. But there are several scenes in Pink Flamingos that are just plain disturbing.


----------



## Peebers

I swear to god that Ru sometimes sounds like Willy Wonka. You know, the one with Johnny Depp? 

only me? ohkay ; _ ;


----------



## Marii

super late with these responses because i've been off of tbt for a while haha don't judge me



Fhyn_K said:


> MY NOSE IS BURNING FROM WHEN I SNORTED VODKA OUT OF IT. I'm gonna watch Ginger's drunk makeover again.



honestly i knew ginger wasn't gonna go home to JDF in this last episode because of the drunk makeover. sasha was saying how she didn't know if ginger would be in the top 3 "because she won't tell me" so i basically assumed she wouldn't be going home with sasha. because sasha would know. lol



Katattacc said:


> I totally knew they were going to bring trixie back. I think it was all planned.



and yeah, come on. there's no way that whole #JusticeForTrixie thing was a coincidence lol.



Peebers said:


> I swear to god that Ru sometimes sounds like Willy Wonka. You know, the one with Johnny Depp?
> 
> only me? ohkay ; _ ;



lol. my sister was watching a Shane Dawson video once and I really thought it was Ru speaking haha


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Right, the reason I logged on. I'm headed to Iowa because my love for Sasha demands it. hopefully she has some merch I can buy.



I looked at her website, and she has shirts coming out soon.

Have fun! Are you going to Studio 13 in Iowa City or The Garden in Des Moines? Studio 13 is her home club, but I know she visits the Garden a lot.


----------



## Heartcore

Anyone have tonight's episode leaked? I really want to be able to watch it earlier so I can avoid any spoilers, since I won't be able to see it tonight live.


----------



## Fhyn_K

No leaks, no spoilers, no livestreams, yet, nothing.

Anyways, so I heard that Violet did a podcast and said something to the tune of "[Michelle Visage] shouldn't be judging [queens] because she's a cis person". To which I disagree in Michelle's case because that queen has been in this community, campaigning for us, longer than Violet has been alive. I'm not going to go all Social Justice Warrior because this ain't that type of conversation, but she needs to see the grander scale of things. It's mildly off-putting.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> No leaks, no spoilers, no livestreams, yet, nothing.
> 
> Anyways, so I heard that Violet did a podcast and said something to the tune of "[Michelle Visage] shouldn't be judging [queens] because she's a cis person". To which I disagree in Michelle's case because that queen has been in this community, campaigning for us, longer than Violet has been alive. I'm not going to go all Social Justice Warrior because this ain't that type of conversation, but she needs to see the grander scale of things. It's mildly off-putting.



It doesn't take too much to judge good drag from bad dram honestly. Doesn't matter if you're a queen yourself or not.


----------



## Zeiro

Heartcore said:


> Anyone have tonight's episode leaked? I really want to be able to watch it earlier so I can avoid any spoilers, since I won't be able to see it tonight live.


I'll let you know if one gets posted, sometimes an affiliate of WOW receives the new episode a few hours before it airs and uploads it. If not, another person rips it from Amazon and uploads it usually before midnight.



Fhyn_K said:


> Anyways, so I heard that Violet did a podcast and said something to the tune of "[Michelle Visage] shouldn't be judging [queens] because she's a cis person". To which I disagree in Michelle's case because that queen has been in this community, campaigning for us, longer than Violet has been alive. I'm not going to go all Social Justice Warrior because this ain't that type of conversation, but she needs to see the grander scale of things. It's mildly off-putting.


I'm not gonna go on about Violet and her little mindset, but Michelle was around for the club scene. That lady has seen some ****. She was there since the beginning. She knows good drag from bad. For Violet to say something like that is laughable because Michelle probably knows a hell of a lot more than Violet even does.



Spoiler: VIOLET DRAMA ON TONIGHT'S EPISODE (SOMEWHAT SPOILER)



Apparently on tonight's episode, Trixie brings up the subject of Violet and Sharon Needles. For those who don't know, Sharon judging at a show in Atlanta in which Violet was a contestant. Sharon wore her Drag Race crown at the judge's table, but by the end of the night, it was missing. The following morning, Violet posted a photo on Facebook of her wearing an identical crown to Sharon's. Violet didn't confirm or deny it, but everyone pretty much knows she stole Sharon's crown.


----------



## Fhyn_K

EP leaked. No idea how the Canadians get it so early but my god this EP.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Will we be depressed after this episode?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Livestream for the non-eastcoast viewers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Will we be depressed after this episode?



Someone will be lol.


----------



## Beardo

YES! I get to watch the Sasha & Ginger lip sync again!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

What I miss the first 10 mins ;-;

Trixie is gonna leave huh xD


----------



## Fhyn_K

I am CLAPPING FOR TRIXIE. Do not get into a group with your bestie Pearl but get with Ginger. Girl has her eyes on the prize and I ain't mad!


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> What I miss the first 10 mins ;-;
> 
> Trixie is gonna leave huh xD



Let's see...

You missed all the reading, Miss Fame being more unfunny than usual, and Divine


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Let's see...
> 
> You missed all the reading, Miss Fame being more unfunny than usual, and Divine



Fml I blame my parents -.-


----------



## Fhyn_K

This is the first time I thought Pearl was really cute. Late to the party.

I love Fame but, girl.


----------



## Hermione Granger

I want Kennedy to leave already


----------



## Fhyn_K

I kinda want Kennedy to win.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> I want Kennedy to leave already



Same she's just annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I kinda want Kennedy to win.


Win this season?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> I kinda want Kennedy to win.



Her lip sync is terrible and she's just.....no. But she does have good qualities I guess.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Hell yeah. Her track record and performance for me is on par with Ginger and Katya.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ugh Pearl no ;-;


----------



## Beardo

Bye-bye Fame~


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ugh Pearl no ;-;



I knoowwwww!!


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl/Fame/Violet. Geez, I wish they did better.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> I knoowwwww!!



I can stand watching her like this ;-; she needed to be on a better team. Fame messes everything up -.-


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> Hell yeah. Her track record and performance for me is on par with Ginger and Katya.



She is a top queen. That much I get. But I don't think she's going to win. Are those her real eyes? I think they're contacts but I'm not sure.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl messed up on her own accord.


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I can stand watching her like this ;-; she needed to be on a better team. Fame messes everything up -.-



Fame is really disappointing me so far. The last good thing she did was the chicken story and I forget her after that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Pearl messed up on her own accord.



I just don't understand why she would be with Violet and Fame


----------



## Fhyn_K

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I just don't understand why she would be with Violet and Fame



She didn't. Katya/Trixie/Ginger/Kennedy didn't want to team up with her/Fame/Violet.

Anyways. I would hate to **** up on a John Waters challenge. That man is legendary.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> She didn't. Katya/Trixie/Ginger/Kennedy didn't want to team up with her/Fame/Violet.
> 
> Anyways. I would hate to **** up on a John Waters challenge. That man is legendary.



Ahhh I see. Thanks :3


----------



## Beardo

"I've got my kawaii on you!"

Said the weeaboos on the forum


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl missed the mark on the runway. Girl looked conceptually cute!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm living for Pearls look


----------



## Hermione Granger

Beardo said:


> "I've got my kawaii on you!"
> 
> Said the weeaboos on the forum



me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Pearl missed the mark on the runway. Girl looked conceptually cute!



She really did!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Pearl missed the mark on the runway. Girl looked conceptually cute!



True but that look was super cute


----------



## Fhyn_K

Totally, no one could say her look was ugly. I would wear that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Totally, no one could say her look was ugly. I would wear that.



She needs ugly lessons xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm guessing Pearl and Fame are bottom two or Trixie.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Katya/Kenndy did a great job! Kennedy can sing, good god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trixie/Ginger did a great job too!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Katya for the win <3333333


----------



## Beardo

Please
Fame
Leave


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Now the horrible team


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oooooooo. Violet came for Trixie. Shame though because Trixie outperformed you queen.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

On the bright side Pearl is showing more personality


----------



## Fhyn_K

Based on this EP. The ideal top 4 would be Katya/Ginger/Trixie/Kennedy.


----------



## Beardo

These commercials...


"Choccywoccydoodah"


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Now the horrible team



They were not as bad as I expected


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

;-; sigh I'm going to be Violet and throw a huge fit if Kennedy makes it to top four.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl go home.


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> ;-; sigh I'm going to be Violet and throw a huge fit if Kennedy makes it to top four.



I'd throw a huge fit if she won


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame shouldn't get hurt. Violet leave Trixie alone -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> I'd throw a huge fit if she won



If Ginger or Kennedy wins I'm done.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pearl and Fame bottom two. Pearl send that ***** home ;-;


----------



## Fhyn_K

Yus. Congratulations Ginger!


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Fame shouldn't get hurt. Violet leave Trixie alone -.-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If Ginger or Kennedy wins I'm done.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pearl and Fame bottom two. Pearl send that ***** home ;-;



I'd be upset too. I like Ginger more so I would be less upset than I'd be if it were Kennedy that took the crown. However, I want them both to go. #TeamKatya 

I don't want Pearl to be bottom 2! She's so great!


----------



## Beardo

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Yus. Congratulations Ginger!



My shows not back yet ;-;


----------



## Fhyn_K

Awh. I still like you Fame! Stay cute darling.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Good job Trixie for making history by not going home.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl please don't leave ;-; I love you a lot.


For once a queen that returns stays


----------



## Fhyn_K

Untucked is gonna be gooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm scared omg


----------



## Beardo

OH my god the person livestreaming the episode is ADORABLE! That voice

Anyways, I'm sooooo happy with the outcome of this episode


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fame has no energy


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fame leaves huh


----------



## Hermione Granger

YES!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl I ****ing love you


----------



## Hermione Granger

I loveeed the timed flip off hahahahahaha


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Six left omg ;-;


----------



## Zeiro

I haven't watched the episode yet but ok.


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Six left omg ;-;



Unless there's a surprise double elimination. Then that'll suck.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> Unless there's a surprise double elimination. Then that'll suck.



True but hopefully Kennedy leaves next


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True but hopefully Kennedy leaves next



Here's to hoping!


----------



## Zeiro

damn... this is surprisingly good


----------



## Fhyn_K

Fame is such a sweetheart. I know that she's going to continue on to do great things.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fames making music now 0.0

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4u7FWyJH0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> damn... this is surprisingly good



lol I just heard it saw it on Facebook xD I'm not impressed. I like the beat though.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> Fame is such a sweetheart. I know that she's going to continue on to do great things.



She's already done great things prior to RuPaul that she's basically the Courtney Act of the season. Too bad she left. : \


----------



## Fhyn_K

John Lennon said:


> She's already done great things prior to RuPaul that she's basically the Courtney Act of the season. Too bad she left. : \



Oh I know. I mean even furthering what she already has.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh I know. I mean even furthering what she already has.



I really hope she does!! I believe she will do great things also because she's amazing. : - )


----------



## Fhyn_K

John Lennon said:


> I really hope she does!! I believe she will do great things also because she's amazing. : - )



Mhm! You and I haven't talked yet. Who are your favorite queens overall?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> Mhm! You and I haven't talked yet. Who are your favorite queens overall?



Heh, it's because I occasionally stalk this thread but I don't speak often. Today was different, haha. I felt like participating for once. ^^ Favorite queens overall are the past 3 crowned queens: Sharon Needles, Jinkx Monsoon, and Bianca Del Rio. I also really like Ongina, Jessica Wild, Yara Sofia and Jujubee. How about you?


----------



## Heartcore

Can someone link me to where I can watch pls


----------



## Zeiro

I think it should have been a double elimination... Neither gave me life in the challenge or the lip sync.



Heartcore said:


> Can someone link me to where I can watch pls


I PMed you.


----------



## Peebers

Someone halp me. Fame has left. And she took my heart with her ;__; 

Hdhsjdbsush haven't seen the episode yet, but a huge jackass spoiled it for me >:c Waiting for a torrent to appear before watching ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I think it should have been a double elimination... Neither gave me life in the challenge or the lip sync.
> 
> I PMed you.


Omg is that tracey martel in your sig?? 

jk jk jk


----------



## Peebers

I CANT OMG. MISS FAME'S RUBBER DOLL IS AMAZING. ITS MY TYPE OF MUSIC <3

hELP


----------



## Royce

where can i watch it ;;( i can't access logo :;;


----------



## Peebers

Royce said:


> where can i watch it ;;( i can't access logo :;;



You can use 'Hola better internet' extension from thr chrome store if you're outside the U.S. :^)


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

on season seven,want pearl to win
all her outfits look great


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

pocketdatcrossing said:


> on season seven,want pearl to win
> all her outfits look great



Pearl should win but I doubt it. Ginger is winning and getting through the challenges so I'm expecting her to win.


----------



## esweeeny

My favorite is ADORE DELANO!! And bianca del rio cause she cracks me up! YA NEED HELP PACKIN? 
bahahah

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was crazy when Pearl was like.... Is there something on my face? CRAZY RU PAUL STARE OFF!


I'm all late, I know..


----------



## Peebers

esweeeny said:


> My favorite is ADORE DELANO!! And bianca del rio cause she cracks me up! YA NEED HELP PACKIN?
> bahahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It was crazy when Pearl was like.... Is there something on my face? CRAZY RU PAUL STARE OFF!
> 
> 
> I'm all late, I know..



Hog body.. smh.
Not today, Satan.


----------



## Heartcore

1.) SO happy with Fame's elimination. She had my affection for one week with the chicken thing, but lost it the very next episode. She's so boring and I'm so glad she left.

2.) KATYA WAS ROBBED. I was laughing my ****ing ass off when she was doing her thing, and I sat stone faced when Ginger did her bull****. I think that was the biggest travesty this episode. 

3.) It was an okay episode overall, I'm just glad that Pearl didn't sashay away.


----------



## Fhyn_K

After this EP, I'm honestly ready for Pearl to go. She and Violet fill the exact same role but honestly Violet does it better and gives better TV.

Trixie better step it up because being a comeback queen and doing an perfectly okay attempt at a singing/comedy challenge which are things she already does. Kennedy did it better than her and that ain't even her gig.

Speaking of which, Katya/Kennedy should have won.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> After this EP, I'm honestly ready for Pearl to go. She and Violet fill the exact same role but honestly Violet does it better and gives better TV.
> 
> Trixie better step it up because being a comeback queen and doing an perfectly okay attempt at a singing/comedy challenge which are things she already does. Kennedy did it better than her and that ain't even her gig.
> 
> Speaking of which, Katya/Kennedy should have won.



I'd be fine if Trixie left. I much prefer Pearl to her. I like Trixie alot, don't get me wrong, but she does not translate well on the show for me at all. Off the show, she's fantastic. But damn, I can't with her on the show, as Katya destroys her in the comedy department without even trying.

Katya needs to be in the top 3. She gives me life. And on Untucked this week, she had me gasping for air

- - - Post Merge - - -

My ideal top 3 would be Katya, Pearl, & Violet/Ginger. This week on Untucked when Pearl, Ginger, and Katya were out smoking, I was dead. 

Katya: "My natural beauty has been a big asset."
Pearl: "Huge..."
Ginger: "You've just been a big *******."

Although, I will hand it to all of them, I absolutely love all the queens this season that are remaining now that Fame is gone. Kennedy was too great this week on Untucked now that she let loose and was just being herself.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I'd be fine if Trixie left. I much prefer Pearl to her. I like Trixie alot, don't get me wrong, but she does not translate well on the show for me at all. Off the show, she's fantastic. But damn, I can't with her on the show, as Katya destroys her in the comedy department without even trying.
> 
> Katya needs to be in the top 3. She gives me life. And on Untucked this week, she had me gasping for air



I want Katya to win. She's like the perfect compromise between the comedy girls and the fashion girls this season, plus she's sweet as ****.


----------



## Peebers

Heartcore said:


> 1.) SO happy with Fame's elimination. She had my affection for one week with the chicken thing, but lost it the very next episode. She's so boring and I'm so glad she left.
> 
> 2.) KATYA WAS ROBBED. I was laughing my ****ing ass off when she was doing her thing, and I sat stone faced when Ginger did her bull****. I think that was the biggest travesty this episode.
> 
> 3.) It was an okay episode overall, I'm just glad that Pearl didn't sashay away.



I agree! I still haven't seen the episode, but I do know that she sashayed away.

As much as I love her, it's long overdue for her to go home. She can't really dance or do comedy (though she has a few gems) , and she sings pretty okay. (Rubber doll tho <3) The only thing that kept her on the runway were her looks, and even then, most of them were made for her. 

Violet has more or less the same style with Fame, but she can sew and dance. Ru is looking for a queen with the whole package- looks, comedy, singing, dancing and sewing skills. Sadly, Fame does not have most of them. 

But holy crap can she beat a face. Her looks are amazing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I want Katya to win. She's like the perfect compromise between the comedy girls and the fashion girls this season, plus she's sweet as ****.



Her tumblr is gold 

It's amazing


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> I want Katya to win. She's like the perfect compromise between the comedy girls and the fashion girls this season, plus she's sweet as ****.



I'm really leaning towards Katya for the win too, especially after Untucked the past few weeks. 

But I'm having a hard time because I would genuinely be happy with whoever wins this season. I like all the remaining queens.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why Katya should win:



Spoiler
















One of my favorite moments from this season.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Heartcore said:


> I'm really leaning towards Katya for the win too, especially after Untucked the past few weeks.
> 
> But I'm having a hard time because I would genuinely be happy with whoever wins this season. I like all the remaining queens.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why Katya should win:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite moments from this season.



Same! As much as I complain, I can see why any of them could win and I'm 100% at peace with it. But damn, Katya kinda makes want to become a hooker with her. Just for like a night. For the experience.


----------



## Beardo

At this point, I'm okay with anyone from this season (whose still competing!) win.

Pearl is cute
Violet is gorgeous and pretty talented
Katya is hilarious 
Trixie is just babe
Ginger is really talented, though she isn't the nicest
Kennedy has really improved over the course of the season, and after last night's episode I've grown to like her


----------



## Peebers

guys look what i found


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Awww finally fame stepped out of her comfort zone. My top three Violet Pearl/Trixie Katya. Yes I'm still rooting for Pearl since she inspires me more than the other girls. She has to start delivering we're on the home stretch. Season winner should be Katya but I doubt she'll win. I'm dead scared to see the next episode.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the clear winner of the season is Ginger and probably the first big girl to make top three along with winning.


----------



## Zeiro

And next week is a dancing challenge... I can't wait to watch Kennedy slay.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> And next week is a dancing challenge... I can't wait to watch Kennedy slay.



Hopefully she breaks a leg :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why I Trixie carrying Ginger 0.0 she's going to break a bone.....


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Hopefully she breaks a leg :3


Ooh lord, hopefully not like poor Shangela. I still don't know how that girl has the guts to death drop after the accident. Kennedy DID break a heel in Orlando last week while landing a jump split. She kept right on performing though.

https://instagram.com/p/1qeX4LIyw3/


----------



## Hermione Granger

Does anyone watch Katya's weekly RuGrets?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> Does anyone watch Katya's weekly RuGrets?



Yes I love them


----------



## esweeeny

Hahaha! She is famous for hogbody. 

I'm so sad fame is gone.  Pearl is my second favorite. I feel like Trixie could do so much better as well.


----------



## Royce

anyone have a link to watch the ep?


----------



## Zeiro

Royce said:


> anyone have a link to watch the ep?


I'll PM you


----------



## Royce

ty!


----------



## Fhyn_K

I swear people are so finicky. I'm at the bar and the young queens that yelled violently campaigned for Trixie to come back are now saying that Mrs. Kasha Davis was robbed for the spot. They're living for Ginger/Kennedy now and there is clearly not enough alcohol in my cup for this nonsense. Bless them.


----------



## Peebers

Fhyn_K said:


> I swear people are so finicky. I'm at the bar and the young queens that yelled violently campaigned for Trixie to come back are now saying that Mrs. Kasha Davis was robbed for the spot. They're living for Ginger/Kennedy now and there is clearly not enough alcohol in my cup for this nonsense. Bless them.



Drown a few more shots and you won't be worried about anything at all.


----------



## shinkuzame

This elimination had me torn--I couldn't bring myself to want either to go home because Fame and Pearl have been my two of my top favorites the whole season along side Katya. I can say I did expect Fame to go home before Pearl though...as sad as it makes me, I know she is a Model queen and isn't much into comedy and that makes it tough for her go through the ranks.

I've yet to see the new episode of Untucked, but I will be catching it soonish. I just have been trying to recover from the episode before diving in.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> This elimination had me torn--I couldn't bring myself to want either to go home because Fame and Pearl have been my two of my top favorites the whole season along side Katya. I can say I did expect Fame to go home before Pearl though...as sad as it makes me, I know she is a Model queen and isn't much into comedy and that makes it tough for her go through the ranks.
> 
> I've yet to see the new episode of Untucked, but I will be catching it soonish. I just have been trying to recover from the episode before diving in.



I skipped through most of the episode and untucked because my heart couldn't handle seeing Fame like that  

TBH, the lipsync was so bad, I thought Ru would just do a double elimination.


----------



## shinkuzame

The lip sync was pretty atrocious, I'll agree but Pearl gave a little more life than Fame. It's funny because people always pick on her for being so lethargic but in comparison to what Fame was laying down it was almost hard to watch.

I just finished it up and I felt so bad for Fame, she's such a doll...so sad to see her go.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> The lip sync was pretty atrocious, I'll agree but Pearl gave a little more life than Fame. It's funny because people always pick on her for being so lethargic but in comparison to what Fame was laying down it was almost hard to watch.
> 
> I just finished it up and I felt so bad for Fame, she's such a doll...so sad to see her go.


But her single is doing pretty well, so I'm not worried for her  

But yes omg. Pearl gave a little more life than fame. But Pearl's outfit wasn't ugly at all?? I would wear it. It's kind of dark lolita. 
It's also very funny that Pearl beat Fame in the lipsync  and the song was 'I Really Don't Care' and Fame usually talks about how Pearl doesn't give a ****.


----------



## Heartcore

I think I know what's making this season feel weird in comparison to seasons past. And it's weird that the season feels off because this group of queens is single handedly the BEST group of queens from any season, all around. There is not one (aside from Jasmine), that I can honestly say I do not like. Even Tempest the queen who went home first I really like and she left a really positive impression on me. At first, I thought maybe it was Untucked-but then I realized, it's not Untucked at all-in fact, Untucked is actually the best part of this season because we get to see the queens be themselves, and they are a great bunch.

The problem this season is the challenges. There is no switching it up, it's dull, poorly written, group acting challenges each week, and it's a bunch of horse ****. Conjoined queens was the best challenge this season (Episode 1's fashion show was also fantastic and the DESPYs weren't bad either) because the challenge was so original and let the queens have some control over what was being said. The only times these group acting challenges were funny were when the queens completely ignored the script and just did their own character (looking at you, mom, and your performance in Cha-Cha heels).

I don't know who is writing these acting challenges, but they are terrible, and I think that's why so many people think this season is boring. The Queens are THE BEST and I genuinely have grown to love them all, but these group acting challenges are killing it for me. I usually just gag when the queens are in the work room and during their confessionals, watch Mama Ru tear up the runway, gag over the queen's runways, and sleep through the acting challenges. Thank god it's a dancing challenge next week.


----------



## shinkuzame

Peebers said:


> But her single is doing pretty well, so I'm not worried for her
> 
> But yes omg. Pearl gave a little more life than fame. But Pearl's outfit wasn't ugly at all?? I would wear it. It's kind of dark lolita.
> It's also very funny that Pearl beat Fame in the lipsync  and the song was 'I Really Don't Care' and Fame usually talks about how Pearl doesn't give a ****.



I'm not worried either, Fame was established before drag race, she'll just be more prominent now with a more public eye. Speaking of that single, it's killer <3

Everything about it was so ironic and I just cannot when thinking back. I do agree with you, Pearl's outfit was not hideous at all, I would wear it too. Dark Lolita girl lookin' hella kawaii up on the main stage. Yaaas.


----------



## Zeiro

I love how Michelle called Pearl's makeup atrocious while Pearl was trying to imitate Trixie's makeup.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> I'm not worried either, Fame was established before drag race, she'll just be more prominent now with a more public eye. Speaking of that single, it's killer <3
> 
> Everything about it was so ironic and I just cannot when thinking back. I do agree with you, Pearl's outfit was not hideous at all, I would wear it too. Dark Lolita girl lookin' hella kawaii up on the main stage. Yaaas.



I LOVE it. The looks were amazing ohmygod <3 Latex looks so good on her. And on Violet too! Remember her Leather and Lace outfit? gaahd <3 I actually set my user title to plastic prostitute earlier but it sounds pretty wrong taken out of context ; - ; 

Pearl did say that she felt cute. Which kinda beats the entire point of the challenge :L But yasss She was rocking it with the hair <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I love how Michelle called Pearl's makeup atrocious while Pearl was trying to imitate Trixie's makeup.



TBH Trixie needs to step up her game. Her performance was pretty okay, but since she was given a second chance, she has to show us that she really does deserve it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I feel like Pearl can give more than what he is giving along with Trixie. I honestly don't see how Ginger gets through the challenges. I understand some but the rest make no sense. The queens deserving of the crown of this season that could have a different impact towards drag are Katya, Pearl, Trixie. The rest don't seems that inspirational to me. If Pearl or Trixie lose then I want Katya. I'm not even ready for the next episodes necauae I'm scared to see who leaves.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I feel like Pearl can give more than what he is giving along with Trixie. I honestly don't see how Ginger gets through the challenges. I understand some but the rest make no sense. The queens deserving of the crown of this season that could have a different impact towards drag are Katya, Pearl, Trixie. The rest don't seems that inspirational to me. If Pearl or Trixie lose then I want Katya. I'm not even ready for the next episodes necauae I'm scared to see who leaves.



I've heard rumors of how Katya would be leaving soon. TBH, If that did happen, she would win MC by a landslide, like Ben DeLa last season.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I've heard rumors of how Katya would be leaving soon. TBH, If that did happen, she would win MC by a landslide, like Ben DeLa last season.



Well Kennedy should leave first because Katya has more to offer.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Well Kennedy should leave first because Katya has more to offer.



This. But even if Katya did leave, she has a huge fanbase, mainly because of her antics on the show and RUflections / RUgrets. She'd be pretty okay.


----------



## Aryxia

Katya is life omg<33
If Kennedy doesn't kill the dance challenge (which I highly doubt) I'm going to be severely disappointed.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I feel like Pearl can give more than what he is giving along with Trixie. I honestly don't see how Ginger gets through the challenges. I understand some but the rest make no sense. The queens deserving of the crown of this season that could have a different impact towards drag are Katya, Pearl, Trixie. The rest don't seems that inspirational to me. If Pearl or Trixie lose then I want Katya. I'm not even ready for the next episodes necauae I'm scared to see who leaves.



Ugh, you and me both, about this Ginger thing. She's getting through the challenges...by getting through them. If she wins, it's the most uninspired win ever, IMO. 

By inspiring, I mean, I always look at who I'd want to be like, what I can learn from them, at the very least, who I'd like to be friends with and get to know their deepest thoughts and feelings. Ginger, I feel like I already know many people like her. I don't hate her at all, and I think she's very good. Just not exceptional in any way.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> Ugh, you and me both, about this Ginger thing. She's getting through the challenges...by getting through them. If she wins, it's the most uninspired win ever, IMO.
> 
> By inspiring, I mean, I always look at who I'd want to be like, what I can learn from them, at the very least, who I'd like to be friends with and get to know their deepest thoughts and feelings. Ginger, I feel like I already know many people like her. I don't hate her at all, and I think she's very good. Just not exceptional in any way.



I honestly god her boring along with her looks. This year I was inspired by Miss Fame, Pearl and Trixie. The rest not really except for Katya I still love her but Ginger is just ugh. If she wins I'd personally think RU would have made a wrong decision again.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Anyone going to drag con?


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Anyone going to drag con?



haha I wish


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> haha I wish



Same but the one I want is sold out but I'll settle for whatever. Plus I'm not far from LA but my dad wouldn't let me knowing him.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Mhm, I'm going. You're from California too yeah?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Mhm, I'm going. You're from California too yeah?



Yeah but I doubt my dad would let me.


----------



## LyraVale

I'm in CA too, pretty close to LA. Is that where it is? 

Sounds fun, but I always miss out on these things...because I'm THAT lazy. XD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I'm in CA too, pretty close to LA. Is that where it is?
> 
> Sounds fun, but I always miss out on these things...because I'm THAT lazy. XD



Lol yeah. I didn't think the prices for drag con were bad but I completely spaced out and now the one I wanted is sold out -.- hopefully they have one next year.


----------



## Beardo

I can't afford to travel to California

Ughhh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Do any of you think this season will have a double elimination?


----------



## Beardo

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Do any of you think this season will have a double elimination?



Since they brought someone back, I would assume so.



So I drew this


Spoiler: This [ATTACH=CONFIG



92413._xfImport[/ATTACH]


drawing of Trixie, so now I'm gonna do the same thing with this


Spoiler: Other this







drawing of Sasha! I'm excited.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ugh I'm scared for this episode. Does anyone have any t?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Mhm! Four queens go home. Lol no but seriously, the T is dry.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Mhm! Four queens go home. Lol no but seriously, the T is dry.



Lol after I read the first part I assumed Pearl Trixie Kennedy and Violet xD ugh why the T dry ;-;


----------



## Beardo

Anyone got a livestream?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm guessing it's going to be dead in here today?


----------



## Beardo

Crying because no livestream

ughghghghhg


----------



## Fhyn_K

Beardo said:


> Crying because no livestream
> 
> ughghghghhg



Oh god you don't have one either?

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/aphistas?utm_campaign=ustre.am&utm_source=ustre.am%2F1o7rY&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150504174719

Crappy but it's watchable


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh god you don't have one either?



No

I s2g


----------



## Fhyn_K

Lol Violet does look like Kelly Mantel.


----------



## Beardo

Fhyn_K said:


> Lol Violet does look like Kelly Mantel.



Haha true


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lmao Violet was perfect

Trixie outshine Ginger in this one please xD


----------



## Fhyn_K

I am praying for them to either be goddamn awful at dancing or Kennedy level at dancing.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I am praying for them to either be goddamn awful at dancing or Kennedy level at dancing.



Kennedy will outshine Pearl and probably everybody else. Kennedy will win this challenge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ginger should lipsync xD but I doubt it. Who do you think will lipsync tonight


----------



## Fhyn_K

I swear to god working while trying to watch is hard as hell.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ugh Ginger -.-


----------



## Beardo

Okay, this is probably one of the closest challenges ever. Any of them could win and I wouldn't be mad


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Okay, this is probably one of the closest challenges ever. Any of them could win and I wouldn't be mad



I would hate to be RU for this challenge. I wouldn't send any home to be honest.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I have a feeling and if I'm right, I ain't mad at that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I have a feeling and if I'm right, I ain't mad at that.



Is it that Violet wins? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ginger always messing things up -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I know the outcome already and I'm broken ;-;


----------



## Fhyn_K

Oooooooooooooh *****, I was wrong.


----------



## Beardo




----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I done -.- this is some bs aghhhhh Ginger I officially don't like you -.- ahhhh ugh


----------



## Heartcore

I didn't care who went home so long as Violet and Mom, particularly Violet got some god damn recognition. That performance gave me LIFE.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I didn't care who went home so long as Violet and Mom, particularly Violet got some god damn recognition. That performance gave me LIFE.



Violet and Katya deserved it but the one that went home didn't. I personally would've sent you know who home.


----------



## Heartcore

I thought Ginger deserved the axe this week, but as soon as they announced the bottom, I knew that she was going to be safe. Lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I thought Ginger deserved the axe this week, but as soon as they announced the bottom, I knew that she was going to be safe. Lol.



She deserved to go home honestly. That little moment when she talked about her sized annoyed me like ummm I don't feel bad for you. She completely screwed Trixie over.


----------



## Heartcore

I thought that all the performances were tight and good, but theirs was the worst for me. It just didn't do it for me at all. The other two teams turned the party out though, so I agree with the bottom two.

Although, at this point, I won't really care who goes home so long as it's not Pearl, Violet, or Katya.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I thought that all the performances were tight and good, but theirs was the worst for me. It just didn't do it for me at all. The other two teams turned the party out though, so I agree with the bottom two.
> 
> Although, at this point, I won't really care who goes home so long as it's not Pearl, Violet, or Katya.



I think it's official that Ginger wins this season even though she's not deserving. I agree that their performance was boring but I straight up blame Ginger because she was the weakest of the two.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Everyone on untucked was soo confused. The closer we get to the end the scarier it gets.


----------



## Fhyn_K

It pays to equally invest your love to every contestant. I'm really enjoying Kennedy more and more.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> It pays to equally invest your love to every contestant. I'm really enjoying Kennedy more and more.



I'm actually warming up to her. This untucked episode she showed a nicer side which I liked. I basically like all the queens except Ginger. She gives up quickly when the challenge isn't for her and she wants to win with that attitude....ummmm okay girl.


----------



## LyraVale

That's funny, I'm warming up to Kennedy too. I still think she's not a very nice person, but she has the skills to make you forget that. She's a pro, which I respect.

But Ginger. Yikes, I feel like a broken record. Whatever. I don't see what's so amazing at all. Also if anyone else spoke about themselves like that, they'd send them home for lack of confidence. But with her, she fishes, and the judges come in with all the praise to make her feel better. I don't get it.

And I was FAR more entertained by Trixie's lipsync. She was doing all kinds of different and interesting moves. She didn't deserve to go home. But obviously, they weren't gonna let her stay, and kick Ginger out. :c


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I was so upset about that yesterday. Then when Ginger had her moment about her size. It annoyed the hell out of me. Sorry Ginger but I don't feel bad for you. 

Who was your favorite for the  runway looks?


----------



## Aryxia

Heartcore said:


> I thought that all the performances were tight and good, but theirs was the worst for me. It just didn't do it for me at all. The other two teams turned the party out though, so I agree with the bottom two.
> 
> Although, at this point, I won't really care who goes home so long as it's not Pearl, Violet, or Katya.



I don't even think their dancing was that bad. The choreo was just... blah, for me tbh.

Honestly, at this point I don't give a crap about who wins as long as it's not ginger. Don't know why or what exactly, but something about her rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> I don't even think their dancing was that bad. The choreo was just... blah, for me tbh.
> 
> Honestly, at this point I don't give a crap about who wins as long as it's not ginger. Don't know why or what exactly, but something about her rubs me the wrong way.



I think it's the way she is.

Anyways all the remaining queens deserve it except Ginger.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Violet hands down has the strongest runway this season. She's up there with Raja for me.


----------



## LyraVale

Aryxia said:


> I don't even think their dancing was that bad. The choreo was just... blah, for me tbh.
> 
> Honestly, at this point I don't give a crap about who wins as long as it's not ginger. Don't know why or what exactly, but something about her rubs me the wrong way.



It was definitely the most boring choreography of the 3. I was bored with it too. 

And Ginger's drag is good, but so are the others. She doesn't seem in any way better than the others. And if anything, I feel the other remaining queens have much better personalities that compensate for whatever they mess up in some challenges. 

A good example of Ginger's shadiness was that poseur comment towards Violet in Untucked. If anyone else said that, they'd all laugh, but it was awkward cuz they all knew she was serious about it. She makes those jabs at people all the time, and not in a fun way. Bleh...she's got a toxic vibe that I wouldn't want to be around personaly.


----------



## Peebers

Fhyn_K said:


> Violet hands down has the strongest runway this season. She's up there with Raja for me.



She definitely is! But nobody can strut in like Raja, IMO. Nobody.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've been binge watching season 6 and season 3! Currently getting season 2. 

This is the best decision I've ever done.


----------



## Heartcore

I personally prefer Violet to Raja lol.

Never understood the hype with Raja tbh. I'm really hoping Violet, Pearl, or Katya take home the crown, really rooting for Katya though!

As far as runways this week, I enjoyed Violet (as always) and Pearl. 

Although, I really liked the challenge/runways this week. Only thing that made me angry this episode was them being judged in pairs this late in the competition. What a crock of ****.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Same. Pretty much on the fence of whether or not they did it to give Katya/Violet the win or to keep Pearl out of the bottom. Because Ginger/Trixie were def. on the bottom 2.


----------



## Heartcore

I didn't think Pearl deserved to be on the bottom this week, lol. I thought Trixie performed worse than she did.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so I guess I agree with Trixie/Ginger in the bottom, but it just seemed silly to judge them by pairs.


----------



## Fhyn_K

The judging by pairs was so oddly unnecessary because the placement was correct. Pearly did a good job with Kennedy so I guess they did it because they couldn't decide between Katya or Violet. Hell I can't decide between Katya and Violet.


----------



## Heartcore

Fhyn_K said:


> The judging by pairs was so oddly unnecessary because the placement was correct. Pearly did a good job with Kennedy so I guess they did it because they couldn't decide between Katya or Violet. Hell I can't decide between Katya and Violet.



We're in the same boat there. They both gave me my life, killed me, then brought me back from the grave. That dance was phenomenal. They were seriously both so on point I couldn't handle it. But recently, those two have really captured my heart. I love them both.

But at this point, I would be happy for whoever won, so long as it wasn't Ginger. Only remaining queen this season that I really have never found redeeming qualities in, other than when she made the, "You drank that whole drink and did not offer that wig one sip" comment. That was gold.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I don't even know if the Minj can redeem herself at this point. I'm ****ing sunshine and let's hold hands in nature type of dude when it comes to these queens, but I'm just starting to get testy with her. She is good for a sip but not the whole drink.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violet and Katya clearly deserved the win. The best runway looks this episode were Violet, Katya and Pearl. I agree with the bottom two this week since the dance was meh. It was clear Ginger made it worse for her group. I have to disagree with who went home though. I honestly don't see what Ginger will keep bringing or what qualities she does have. She gives up and crys about the challenges that don't float her boat. Just like Violet said on untucked how at least she doesn't give up when she had to do the acting challenges.   I've really grown to love Violet even though she has her ***** moment. Plus she's really talented when it comes to the runway looks because she always has me gagging.


----------



## madokaname

the fashion game is so strong this season, so many runway queens and that makes me so happy ~

my favourite drag queen ever to be on the show is sharon needles, but i think max may be slowly overtaking her. she's got such a sweet nature? so sweet and caring and considerate and soft spoken. i'm only on about episode 4 of this new season, but i've fallen fast.


----------



## Heartcore

madokaname said:


> the fashion game is so strong this season, so many runway queens and that makes me so happy ~
> 
> my favourite drag queen ever to be on the show is sharon needles, but i think max may be slowly overtaking her. she's got such a sweet nature? so sweet and caring and considerate and soft spoken. i'm only on about episode 4 of this new season, but i've fallen fast.



hieeeeeeee


The thing about Violet is, I don't even think she's that bad in the acting challenges. I thought she did fine in Mac***** when her group was absolutely terrible, and I don't think she was even that bad in the "Poo" thing a few weeks ago. She made me laugh a few times, and that thing was not good at all. Lol.


----------



## Fhyn_K

That's my main point against Violet vs Pearl. Violet does perfectly fine in the acting challenges because let's be honest, Violet is a runway girl. I think that the endless amount of acting challenges this season is a high point for her because baby girl is proving to be very versatile.


----------



## madokaname

Heartcore said:


> hieeeeeeee
> 
> 
> The thing about Violet is, I don't even think she's that bad in the acting challenges. I thought she did fine in Mac***** when her group was absolutely terrible, and I don't think she was even that bad in the "Poo" thing a few weeks ago. She made me laugh a few times, and that thing was not good at all. Lol.



in the shakespeare challenge i think she did okay? like i understand the rest of her team was absolutely awful, but it was funnily bad. the judges comments were so harsh, i thought violet did good as mac*****? i think her face really did it for her, she has a really shady "i'm better than you" look which is delectable


----------



## Geoni

So I've been watching the entire season 7 and I have to say my favorite 3 that are still in are Pearl, Ginger, and Kennedy. Pearl kinda reminds me of myself: bull****s everything and does a great job at it. Ginger out of character reminds me of a friend I had in high school, really really similar. And Kennedy just slays the runway all the time. 

Can't say I like Violet, seems full of herself and not in a good way. Want her to go next but it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Aryxia

Fhyn_K said:


> I don't even know if the Minj can redeem herself at this point. I'm ****ing sunshine and let's hold hands in nature type of dude when it comes to these queens, but I'm just starting to get testy with her. She is good for a sip but not the whole drink.



Honestly, I'm starting to think that things are rigged in her favour just so they can have a big girl winner.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> So I've been watching the entire season 7 and I have to say my favorite 3 that are still in are Pearl, Ginger, and Kennedy. Pearl kinda reminds me of myself: bull****s everything and does a great job at it. Ginger out of character reminds me of a friend I had in high school, really really similar. And Kennedy just slays the runway all the time.
> 
> Can't say I like Violet, seems full of herself and not in a good way. Want her to go next but it's probably not going to happen.



Personally Violet is way better than Ginger and Kennedy. Her runways looks are stronger.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Honestly, I'm starting to think that things are rigged in her favour just so they can have a big girl winner.



That would be messed up though. ;-; I always wondered if it was rigged because of what Willam said.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I don't know if I can sign off on the show favoring Ginger to win because I don't get that at all. I lean that towards Violet/Pearl in terms of editing. I'm mostly positive that they will not crown a queen that doesn't at least resonate with the public.

In my heart of hearts, Katya or Kennedy will win. Realistically, Pearl or Violet will win.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Personally Violet is way better than Ginger and Kennedy. Her runways looks are stronger.



I think so too, Violet's transformation kills me. As a boy, he's not very good looking...but in drag, she's stunning. Like a work of art, as they said.

But in her favor, Kennedy has a lot going on under the surface. I want to know more of her story. Actually, she'd be one queen that would be fun to get drunk with, you know she has some very interesting stories...

I'm not too bothered who wins, because they're all deserving of being in the top 5/6...and now everyone knows who they are. They'll be able to have great careers hopefully for a long time.


----------



## Zeiro

Still rooting for Katya, Ginger, and Kennedy for Top 3. Katya is my winner.

Also, something that went unseen in the latest episode, Trixie won a phone call home when she won the reading challenge. She ended up giving it to Ginger and she called her husband. None of it was shown though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> I don't know if I can sign off on the show favoring Ginger to win because I don't get that at all. I lean that towards Violet/Pearl in terms of editing. I'm mostly positive that they will not crown a queen that doesn't at least resonate with the public.
> 
> In my heart of hearts, Katya or Kennedy will win. Realistically, Pearl or Violet will win.



Out Of the bunch Katya does deserve it more

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> Still rooting for Katya, Ginger, and Kennedy for Top 3. Katya is my winner.
> 
> Also, something that went unseen in the latest episode, Trixie won a phone call home when she won the reading challenge. She ended up giving it to Ginger and she called her husband. None of it was shown though.



I wouldn't have given my phone call away wtf xD


----------



## Geoni

Well I mean all of the top 5 are pretty good imo, Ginger had her moment with the dancing but I can understand that. But the thing about Ginger, Kennedy, Pearl, and Katya is that they each have a sense of kindness about them that really shines through in their performing, even if it might be hard to see with Pearl. Performing is an art, and art is about giving, so I think every performer should have some sort of benevolence in their personality or the performance is heartless. Violet just seems really selfish out of character compared to the others. 

Either way, I'd like to see Pearl win because she's bringing something to drag that hasn't been there before in how she is very self aware of her personality and she explores being jaded/tired of life in her drag and that's much more artistic than what any of these other queens are doing. And she presents the Pearl character as being a model of perfection that has this glimmer of 'I can't hold out much longer'. Ru was being problematic when she said Pearl didn't have a big personality and I can see her not winning because Ru isn't fully aware of this take on drag.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Well I mean all of the top 5 are pretty good imo, Ginger had her moment with the dancing but I can understand that. But the thing about Ginger, Kennedy, Pearl, and Katya is that they each have a sense of kindness about them that really shines through in their performing, even if it might be hard to see with Pearl. Performing is an art, and art is about giving, so I think every performer should have some sort of benevolence in their personality or the performance is heartless. Violet just seems really selfish out of character compared to the others.
> 
> Either way, I'd like to see Pearl win because she's bringing something to drag that hasn't been there before in how she is very self aware of her personality and she explores being jaded/tired of life in her drag and that's much more artistic than what any of these other queens are doing. And she presents the Pearl character as being a model of perfection that has this glimmer of 'I can't hold out much longer'. Ru was being problematic when she said Pearl didn't have a big personality and I can see her not winning because Ru isn't fully aware of this take on drag.



I so agree about Pearl. Her drag is something very different and new. At first I was like who's this Pealr agh whatever she'll go home but after a couple of episode I fell in love with her drag style.


----------



## Fhyn_K

So Pearl vs Ru gate is a thing again.


----------



## Geoni

That was kind of iconic.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Pearl still leaves a sour taste in my mouth. 

I digress, Ru basically alluded to wanting to send her ass the **** home. Being the PD that she is, knew that she would be popular with the audience and keeping her would be good for the show. She also says that she knew that Pearl was already vulnerable and because of the things she knew about Pearl's personal life, it wouldn't be right to come for her. I still stand that Pearl was bratty in that situation and being told that you have no personality when every judge has said that already, is a fair critique.


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> because of the things she knew about Pearl's personal life, it wouldn't be right to come for her.



What things? IDK anything about Pearl's personal life...is there something I've missed?


----------



## Fhyn_K

LyraVale said:


> What things? IDK anything about Pearl's personal life...is there something I've missed?



Nothing that we can see dear. It's probably from Pearly's audition and the background check Ru does as a producer.


----------



## Geoni

snap, that slip


----------



## Fhyn_K

What was a month ago? The DESPY'S? Her win with Max? Ooooh that would have been a fun episode to watch with Pearly.


----------



## Geoni

The special guest star from season six didn't make sense to me for that episode. I know they film before they release with some reality tv.


----------



## LyraVale

Fhyn_K said:


> Nothing that we can see dear. It's probably from Pearly's audition and the background check Ru does as a producer.



Oh I see.  

I wish we could see that. I love watching auditions for reality shows, whenever they make them available. I'd LOVE to see Pearl's! And Violet's too. I'm obviously a bit of a stalker. :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> I wish we could see that. I love watching auditions for reality shows, whenever they make them available. I'd LOVE to see Pearl's! And Violet's too. I'm obviously a bit of a stalker. :/



Same xD I have many pictures of Pearl, Violet, and Trixie. It's okay it's part of life. :3


----------



## Heartcore

I am laughing because I just realized that I watch "Laganja Estranja: Dramatic Moments" at least 3 times a week and it never gets old.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> I am laughing because I just realized that I watch "Laganja Estranja: Dramatic Moments" at least 3 times a week and it never gets old.



"This is too ****ing much" gets me every time or when Bianca tells her some funny stuff like "This is the face I got" xD


----------



## Peebers

I'm not sure if anybody has said this yet, but if you have the 'Hola! Better Internet' extension on chrome, you can watch the episodes on Logo ;u;


----------



## Geoni

I don't have that extension but with adblock I can watch the full episodes without break on the logo site. Was watching season 4 because it seemed interesting and I have to say I really enjoyed Latrice, Sharon, Willam, and Chad. Some of the best queens in the series in that season. 

Also Violet is the most negative and shady of the bunch remaining but in watching past seasons I realize she is nowhere near as nasty as some queens have been, so I don't view her too negatively anymore. So even if I prefer a Pearl or Ginger win, I wouldn't mind anyone in this top 5 winning, they all have very redeeming qualities. All the queens on season 7 have been genuinely nice people compared to past seasons.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I don't have that extension but with adblock I can watch the full episodes without break on the logo site. Was watching season 4 because it seemed interesting and I have to say I really enjoyed Latrice, Sharon, Willam, and Chad. Some of the best queens in the series in that season.
> 
> Also Violet is the most negative and shady of the bunch remaining but in watching past seasons I realize she is nowhere near as nasty as some queens have been, so I don't view her too negatively anymore. So even if I prefer a Pearl or Ginger win, I wouldn't mind anyone in this top 5 winning, they all have very redeeming qualities. All the queens on season 7 have been genuinely nice people compared to past seasons.



It's weird how they're still super nice to each other towards the end of the competition. In past seasons it wasn't like that. I personally wouldn't be so nice if I was in the top five. After the competition we can be friends but honey I want the crown along with the title and cash so don't get attached to me


----------



## Heartcore

Dad said:


> I don't have that extension but with adblock I can watch the full episodes without break on the logo site. Was watching season 4 because it seemed interesting and I have to say I really enjoyed Latrice, Sharon, Willam, and Chad. Some of the best queens in the series in that season.
> 
> Also Violet is the most negative and shady of the bunch remaining but in watching past seasons I realize she is nowhere near as nasty as some queens have been, so I don't view her too negatively anymore. So even if I prefer a Pearl or Ginger win, I wouldn't mind anyone in this top 5 winning, they all have very redeeming qualities. All the queens on season 7 have been genuinely nice people compared to past seasons.



Violet is the most shady and negative of the bunch? Child, please. Maybe at the beginning she seemed to be. But Ginger has always BY FAR been the shadiest and most negative queen this season (aside from Jasmine, ofc). Ginger has said something bad about every queen this season and always feels very entitled to winning, even if another queen clearly outshined her. But there was never really a true villain this season like Boxxy Mandrews or Phi Phi O'hara. I think Ginger is much much MUCH worse than Violet. (I personally feel like Violet is probably one of the nicest ones this season.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Violet is the most shady and negative of the bunch? Child, please. Maybe at the beginning she seemed to be. But Ginger has always BY FAR been the shadiest and most negative queen this season (aside from Jasmine, ofc). Ginger has said something bad about every queen this season and always feels very entitled to winning, even if another queen clearly outshined her. But there was never really a true villain this season like Boxxy Mandrews or Phi Phi O'hara. I think Ginger is much much MUCH worse than Violet. (I personally feel like Violet is probably one of the nicest ones this season.)



Violet is very likable when you get to see her nice side. Ginger on the other hand has no nice side. I'm assuming he's team Ginger?


----------



## Zeiro

Here's the rumor T on tomorrow's episode:



Spoiler



Katya is heavily criticized by Santino and they get into an argument. (If you didn't already know, Santino has recently blocked Katya on Twitter.) Katya and Kennedy end up in the bottom two with Kennedy outperforming Katya, resulting in her elimination.



I'm #TeamGinger btw, and I want Violet to go home ASAP.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Here's the rumor T on tomorrow's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Katya is heavily criticized by Santino and they get into an argument. (If you didn't already know, Santino has recently blocked Katya on Twitter.) Katya and Kennedy end up in the bottom two with Kennedy outperforming Katya, resulting in her elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #TeamGinger btw, and I want Violet to go home ASAP.



So he's a guest judge? Thanks for the T though :3 

#TeamViolet #TeamPearl


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> Here's the rumor T on tomorrow's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Katya is heavily criticized by Santino and they get into an argument. (If you didn't already know, Santino has recently blocked Katya on Twitter.) Katya and Kennedy end up in the bottom two with Kennedy outperforming Katya, resulting in her elimination.



ayyy, nooo! :c That makes me so sad. But it's nice to know that 



Spoiler



Santino is still around. I was worried when he disappeared, and I still don't know what happened with him. Not that I was a fan of his judging...in fact I never agreed with anything he said. But he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> ayyy, nooo! :c That makes me so sad. But it's nice to know that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Santino is still around. I was worried when he disappeared, and I still don't know what happened with him. Not that I was a fan of his judging...in fact I never agreed with anything he said. But he seems like a nice guy.



I looked him up and thought he was pretty cool. I agree I just didn't see the point of him being on the show but I kind of do miss him. I'd pick him over Ross or Carson in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fhyn_K

@the T: Awh.

Anyways. I've been trying to get my entire family to get used to the idea of Latrice Royale to officiate my wedding. I've got the deposit ready and this will happen Asian family.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Double post.

Anyone else going to DragCon? I have an extra bed in my hotel if y'all wanna save some cash.


----------



## Zeiro

If I were to ever get married, I'd want Latrice to officiate my wedding. And I wish I could go to DragCon, but I'm two states away and have graduation coming up.

I found a video Violet posted where her skirt comes up and you can see... Violet's Chachki. PM me if you wanna see it because I'm pretty sure I can't post it here.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Double post.
> 
> Anyone else going to DragCon? I have an extra bed in my hotel if y'all wanna save some cash.



I wish I could


----------



## Heartcore

I want to see Violet's Chachki lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg. I can't believe yesterday was a national holiday and I missed it.

Miss Gia Gunn's birthday.

Happy Belated Birthday to the queen of queens. 

May she feel her oats in absolute Ecstasy and hopefully she didn't get any cheap, manly, or messy queens as gifts.

In Gia Gunn we trust, Amen.



Spoiler


----------



## Beardo

IT'S MISS LAGANJA ESTRANJA


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Here's the rumor T on tomorrow's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Katya is heavily criticized by Santino and they get into an argument. (If you didn't already know, Santino has recently blocked Katya on Twitter.) Katya and Kennedy end up in the bottom two with Kennedy outperforming Katya, resulting in her elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #TeamGinger btw, and I want Violet to go home ASAP.



I thought he blocked Katya because of the 'Santino is a cannibal' thing? Like he would block anyone that tweeted anything with the word Santino and cannibal in it, even those who defended him. 

AND YES TEAM GINGER. I feel so sorry for her though! She must be going through a rough time right now  Her grandfather recently died and I still see people giving her ****. Like, can we pause that for a few days??

I don't want Violet to go home, but imho Pearl should go home.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I want to see Violet's Chachki lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg. I can't believe yesterday was a national holiday and I missed it.
> 
> Miss Gia Gunn's birthday.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to the queen of queens.
> 
> May she feel her oats in absolute Ecstasy and hopefully she didn't get any cheap, manly, or messy queens as gifts.
> 
> In Gia Gunn we trust, Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Amen sister! pREACH


----------



## Zeiro

spoilers ahead



Spoiler: IMAGE: TONIGHT'S BOTTOM TWO + LIP SYNC SONG













Spoiler: EPISODE DETAILS



Challenge: Create a new Hello Kitty character AND create a Hello Kitty Eleganza look
Winner: Violet Chachki
Bottom Two: Katya and Kennedy
Eliminated: Katya


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> AND YES TEAM GINGER. I feel so sorry for her though! She must be going through a rough time right now  Her grandfather recently died and I still see people giving her ****. Like, can we pause that for a few days??



Oh I didn't even know about that. :C That's very sad. I agree people should respect that, but maybe they're like me and didn't know about it. 

At the same time, I'm not a fan of Ginger, but I never criticize her on anything other than her behavior towards other queens. And that's something that you should always be prepared to be held accountable for. 
____________________

RE: the spoilers

That sucks. I'm sad to see her go. But I feel better that these final queens are huge stars now, and they're going to have pretty nice careers to look forward to. I love Ru, I think he made a great show...and he continues to promote and support these artists, making you forget that this is a reality show, because it's superior to all the other reality shows in so many ways.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I thought he blocked Katya because of the 'Santino is a cannibal' thing? Like he would block anyone that tweeted anything with the word Santino and cannibal in it, even those who defended him.
> 
> AND YES TEAM GINGER. I feel so sorry for her though! She must be going through a rough time right now  Her grandfather recently died and I still see people giving her ****. Like, can we pause that for a few days??
> 
> I don't want Violet to go home, but imho Pearl should go home.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Amen sister! pREACH



First of all stop hating on Pearl calm down damn I'm just kidding. Violet is clearly top three along with Ginger (she should go). Hopefully Pearl makes top three

- - - Post Merge - - -

I disagree strongly if she leaves because she has more to offer than Kennedy.


----------



## Zeiro

http://ustre.am/1odOx

Here's a stream link for tonight's episode. It started early, they're rerunning last weeks episode first.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> http://ustre.am/1odOx
> 
> Here's a stream link for tonight's episode. It started early, they're rerunning last weeks episode first.



bless you i love you like no other


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Who's ready? I'm actually excited to see what they create for this challenge.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> First of all stop hating on Pearl calm down damn I'm just kidding. Violet is clearly top three along with Ginger (she should go). Hopefully Pearl makes top three
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I disagree strongly if she leaves because she has more to offer than Kennedy.



I'm not hating on Pearl tho? I just feel like if she wins, she wouldn't do much with the title. 

And it's pretty much guaranteed that she's top 3 so


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I'm not hating on Pearl tho? I just feel like if she wins, she wouldn't do much with the title.
> 
> And it's pretty much guaranteed that she's top 3 so



I was just kidding I also agree though. The one that I see doing the most with the title would be Violet because she's truly talented. Ginger is just not too three quality to me since she was giving up on challenges that aren't for her. Pearls drag style is something different from past season and I truly love it.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I was just kidding I also agree though. The one that I see doing the most with the title would be Violet because she's truly talented. Ginger is just not too three quality to me since she was giving up on challenges that aren't for her. Pearls drag style is something different from past season and I truly love it.



Yea, Violet is probably the one who could make the most of the title, and Ginger DOES tend to shy away from challenges that aren't her thing. 

The only thing that I disagree with what people say about Violet is that she walks the runway as good as Raja. Nobody can werk it on the runway like Raja. Raja had a confidence that would show in every step and you just _knew_ that she was going to be queen.

IJS OMG NOBODY KILL ME ;_;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Yea, Violet is probably the one who could make the most of the title, and Ginger DOES tend to shy away from challenges that aren't her thing.
> 
> The only thing that I disagree with what people say about Violet is that she walks the runway as good as Raja. Nobody can werk it on the runway like Raja. Raja had a confidence that would show in every step and you just _knew_ that she was going to be queen.
> 
> IJS OMG NOBODY KILL ME ;_;



True Raja will always be the best. Violet is second in my book for the runways.


----------



## Fhyn_K

God. This EP reinforces the Asian in me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> God. This EP reinforces the Asian in me.



It's a cute challenge :3 how do you think you would do on it?


----------



## Geoni

There was some sort of poster with ginger, pearl, and violet on it that people were using to guess that they're actually the top three, and that's probably going to happen. Violet seems the most secure, hasn't been in the bottom two for the entire season. Unless she royally screws up next episode.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I've done this challenge once for work but as a boy. I've gutted so many Hello Kitty Dolls.

For a drag look I'm not sure if I'd go mega kawaii or high fashion couture. I'd probably fail tbh lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> There was some sort of poster with ginger, pearl, and violet on it that people were using to guess that they're actually the top three, and that's probably going to happen. Violet seems the most secure, hasn't been in the bottom two for the entire season. Unless she royally screws up next episode.



Oh I saw that too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I've done this challenge once for work but as a boy. I've gutted so many Hello Kitty Dolls.
> 
> For a drag look I'm not sure if I'd go mega kawaii or high fashion couture. I'd probably fail tbh lol.



Aww cute :3 

I'd probably fail too


----------



## Fhyn_K

Santino can get it. All of it. And 2/5 of the queens.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Here we go with Ginger giving up -.-

I so wished this challenge would've sent Ginger home.


----------



## Fhyn_K

This is some project runway bs. I'M LIVING.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> This is some project runway bs. I'M LIVING.



Those headgear things are cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pearl I love you even more <3


----------



## Fhyn_K

THIS EP IS MAKING ME SQUEAMISH.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violets by far the best...
I thought Pearl would've been more creative with this


----------



## Geoni

All the runway looks were so awful, but this wasn't the easiest challenge. I liked Pearl's BFF character though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> All the runway looks were so awful, but this wasn't the easiest challenge. I liked Pearl's BFF character though.



Pearls and Violets were the good ones to me. Then for the other they were just weak.


----------



## Geoni

That fly. I lost it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

"I got it" lmao I was like "wtf?"


----------



## Hermione Granger

the lord is testing me!!


----------



## Beardo

This episode is the furry takeover 



lord help us all


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kennedy depended on her moves. Ugh this hurts to see Katya leave because she deserved to stay ;-


----------



## Hermione Granger

literal tears are running 

i'm done for the season see you all at the reunion


----------



## LyraVale

Aw, I can't watch this yet, I have to wait to watch it with my bf. These comments are killing me though, lol. Can't waitttt


----------



## Fhyn_K

I love Katya, but Team Kennedy. Let's go babe.


----------



## Hermione Granger

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Kennedy depended on her moves. Ugh this hurts to see Katya leave because she deserved to stay ;-



violet is my last hope :,(


----------



## Zeiro

Fhyn_K said:


> I love Katya, but Team Kennedy. Let's go babe.


YAS YAS YAS #TeamKennedy #TeamGinger


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

John Lennon said:


> violet is my last hope :,(



Violet has to take the title. She has a lot to offer and is way more polished.  Plus Violet can do some much with that title compared to crybaby Ginger. This episode has me in tears. Kennedy should've went home her lipsync was horrible but those moves weren't. Katya should've stayed because she capture the essence of the song. Yeah I'm done


----------



## Geoni

The stream died before I got to the judges critiques. The stream couldn't handle how many critiques were on their way.


----------



## Zeiro

I absolutely lived for Kennedy's lip sync... Her sister Sahara would be proud, God rest her soul.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The season finale is next Tuesday 0.0 so do we have an episode Monday?


----------



## Heartcore

OF ALL THE WORST THINGS THAT COULD POSSIBLY HAPPEN THIS IS THE WORST POSSIBLE THING.

BYE


----------



## Peebers

Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT!



..I'm pretty angry now omg 

It's VERY likely that Katya will be MC now. They're pulling a DeLa Creme. I love her, but it makes me feel sad because there are other queens who deserve the title more than her- Fame, Max, JDF, etc. 

Tsk tsk tsk..


----------



## Heartcore

Did love Pearl's story about her drag character though. Kind of similar to my story about my drag character.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

If Pearl or Violet doesn't win then I'm convinced the show is rigged just so we could have a big queen. Violet to me is the clear winner of this season and if she doesn't get the crown then yeah I believe it's rigged.

Pearls art is sooo nice. I fell in love with her story about it.


----------



## Royce

Pearls dress on the "ugly" eleganza thing could have been her Hello Kitty Dress, but in pastel pink lol


----------



## Peebers

Royce said:


> Pearls dress on the "ugly" eleganza thing could have been her Hello Kitty Dress, but in pastel pink lol



And with bows!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I wanna watch this so bad.


----------



## Peebers

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wanna watch this so bad.



Watch it and become 

ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO BUT IM LIVING FOR VIOLET NOW. I loved her look so much! 

TBH Pearl's runway was VERY underwhelming for me  Like Michelle said, it's just a blanket wrapped around her and then belted. I felt like she could have done SO much more!


----------



## Zeiro

I just want to see Violet lip sync.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Watch it and become
> 
> ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NO BUT IM LIVING FOR VIOLET NOW. I loved her look so much!
> 
> TBH Pearl's runway was VERY underwhelming for me  Like Michelle said, it's just a blanket wrapped around her and then belted. I felt like she could have done SO much more!



Same. I so thought she could've been super creative

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I just want to see Violet lip sync.



An I just want Ginger to not win ;-;


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Same. I so thought she could've been super creative
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> An I just want Ginger to not win ;-;



She had lots to work with and it's just _really_ lackluster, compared to what we've seen from her before. 

COME THROUGH PEARL


----------



## Heartcore

Zeiro said:


> I just want to see Violet lip sync.



Violet is an amazing lip syncer. Look up some of her videos on youtube. ***** even does the thing where you dance with the scarf things hanging from the ceiling while lip syncing. She's easily the most talented of the 4 remaining lol


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The season finale is next Tuesday 0.0 so do we have an episode Monday?



Top 4 instead of top 3?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Top 4 instead of top 3?



I guessing that ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Violet is an amazing lip syncer. Look up some of her videos on youtube. ***** even does the thing where you dance with the scarf things hanging from the ceiling while lip syncing. She's easily the most talented of the 4 remaining lol



Clearly and if she doesn't win this season then I'm convinced it was rigged for Ginger to win. I'll have a ***** fit if she wins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Violets comment to Gingers face was perfect. Thank you Violet


----------



## Geoni

As much as I don't think Ginger deserves all the hate, I'm guessing she's just tired out - I don't get why she plays up the whole 'old' thing when she's like 29. Kasha was like 43 or something. Either way, Trixie should have won that lip sync.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> As much as I don't think Ginger deserves all the hate, I'm guessing she's just tired out - I don't get why she plays up the whole 'old' thing when she's like 29. Kasha was like 43 or something. Either way, Trixie should have won that lip sync.



And she says she doesn't know how to sew or dance, but she's a costume designer and has choreographed a few things?? PLaying it down, Ginj?


----------



## Zeiro

People don't realize Miss Fame is older than Ginger Minj lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> People don't realize Miss Fame is older than Ginger Minj lmao



Lol I know I saw tht and was shocked because Ginger looks way older.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> As much as I don't think Ginger deserves all the hate, I'm guessing she's just tired out - I don't get why she plays up the whole 'old' thing when she's like 29. Kasha was like 43 or something. Either way, Trixie should have won that lip sync.



All the Ginger fans don't understand that


----------



## Fhyn_K

Every week, specifically on Tuesdays, I end up hating the fan base.


----------



## Geoni

Peebers said:


> And she says she doesn't know how to sew or dance, but she's a costume designer and has choreographed a few things?? PLaying it down, Ginj?



To be fair though, designing doesn't always equal sewing, somebody else can be doing that for a designer. But yeah she should be decent at the design challenges she complains about. I still think she has a lot of redeeming qualities despite being problematic but even though she'll likely be in the top three if there is one, I think it should be pearl, violet, and kennedy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Violet has been growing on me, I just think her asking Tempest her age episode one made me immediately not like her but she's shown she's a decent person and also very hardworking. It's funny but Pearl is her exact opposite but still kills it too. Gotta love a person who bull****s fabulously, that's my kind of aesthetic.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> To be fair though, designing doesn't always equal sewing, somebody else can be doing that for a designer. But yeah she should be decent at the design challenges she complains about. I still think she has a lot of redeeming qualities despite being problematic but even though she'll likely be in the top three if there is one, I think it should be pearl, violet, and kennedy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Violet has been growing on me, I just think her asking Tempest her age episode one made me immediately not like her but she's shown she's a decent person and also very hardworking. It's funny but Pearl is her exact opposite but still kills it too. Gotta love a person who bull****s fabulously, that's my kind of aesthetic.



True Kennedy deserves top three more than Ginger. It just annoys me when Ginger crys and complains about the sewing challenges. Like umm you knew there were sewing challenge and it never crossed your head to learn? Ummm okay girl just go home. I feel like the title is between her and Violet. Violet must take it or else I'm going to hate this seasons winner.

Btw it was Kandy Ho who asked Tempest her age first episode. Violet has also grown on me. Honestly she deserves the crown. As much as I want Pearl to win I doubt she'll do much with the title.


----------



## Geoni

Honestly though you don't really need the title to do stuff afterwards, because a lot of the non-winners from the show are doing more than winners imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Was watching this and man, wish she was able to do more headphone looks on the show, she only did one.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Honestly though you don't really need the title to do stuff afterwards, because a lot of the non-winners from the show are doing more than winners imo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching this and man, wish she was able to do more headphone looks on the show, she only did one.



Yeah you have a point. I at least want the right queens to get the title and represent drag good. 

I love that performance by her. Her song choices are amazing. Have you seen the one where she performed at the Parliament House?


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love that performance by her. Her song choices are amazing. Have you seen the one where she performed at the Parliament House?



Yeah. I really dig the music choice she used for that one. 

ohey post 2000


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Yeah. I really dig the music choice she used for that one.
> 
> ohey post 2000



That's why I find her lipsyncs and drag style unique and different. If she would've taken what she does outside the show and became a little more polished, she would've been able to win this season. I like Violets performing style too. Mostly because of her outfits.


----------



## Zeiro

Fhyn_K said:


> Every week, specifically on Tuesdays, I end up hating the fan base.


I hate going on social media all the time and seeing all the mean comments about Ginger and Kennedy. People don't know how to be a fan of someone without ****ting all over everyone else. They're so immature. And most know NOTHING about drag outside of a reality TV show.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> I hate going on social media all the time and seeing all the mean comments about Ginger and Kennedy. People don't know how to be a fan of someone without ****ting all over everyone else. They're so immature. And most know NOTHING about drag outside of a reality TV show.



Ugh I know! The comments on the FB page make me sick. They tend to forget that the queens do go on social media and read these. Even Katya has asked people not to put down Kennedy a few times, but nope! 

The immature fans go around and start crapping all over Kennedy's social media accounts. They're disgusting.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Some fans take it toooo far. You have to know when to stop and respect what happened on the show even if you didn't like Ru's decision. I'm a Pearl and Violet fan but I'm not gonna go tell Ginger or Kennedy to kill themselves or anything along those lines. Be civil and mature about it.


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> Ugh I know! The comments on the FB page make me sick. They tend to forget that the queens do go on social media and read these. Even Katya has asked people not to put down Kennedy a few times, but nope!
> 
> The immature fans go around and start crapping all over Kennedy's social media accounts. They're disgusting.


I love how you're only 12 and you understand this, you're more mature than half of the show's fans. PROPS TO YA MAWMA.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> I love how you're only 12 and you understand this, you're more mature than half of the show's fans. PROPS TO YA MAWMA.



My parents taught me well, OKKCCUURR? 

Laganja's catchphrases cracked me up tho lmao


----------



## shunishu

oh god, why did santino have to come back and wwwhhhhhyyyy are they all saying he's hot?? he is SO rude usually :/

anyway, that was sad that katya had to go, but kennedy was really going at it in the lipsynch.
like i havent seen him like that all season. they better beware . 
but yeah really don't understand why katya was even in the bottom 2.
I'm surprised ginger is still there tho.. let's see what happens next ^^.


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> oh god, why did santino have to come back and wwwhhhhhyyyy are they all saying he's hot?? he is SO rude usually :/
> 
> anyway, that was sad that katya had to go, but kennedy was really going at it in the lipsynch.
> like i havent seen him like that all season. they better beware .
> but yeah really don't understand why katya was even in the bottom 2.
> I'm surprised ginger is still there tho.. let's see what happens next ^^.



I'm surprised Pearl wasn't in the bottom 2 with that snuggie wrapped around her lmao 

And Violet's scene with Santino left me kinda uncomfortable ;_;


----------



## DillyForReally

Season 6 has to be my favorite. I absolutely adore Adore, and she is perfect beyond belief. 
I'm living for season 7, but the latest episode was garbage considering that Hello Kitty trash was supposed to be the equivalent of the Ball, which happens to be my favorite challenge, and my number 1 was eliminated...


----------



## shunishu

yeah peebers, but ginger too... i would never trust her ever.. 
but that's just me....

- - - Post Merge - - -





not from drag race , but might be my favorite drag performance ever! so good! by Dia Dear


----------



## Peebers

DillyForReally said:


> Season 6 has to be my favorite. I absolutely adore Adore, and she is perfect beyond belief.
> I'm living for season 7, but the latest episode was garbage considering that Hello Kitty trash was supposed to be the equivalent of the Ball, which happens to be my favorite challenge, and my number 1 was eliminated...



I LIVE for season 6. It had motherly Bianca and Courtney! I love Courtney so much. thERE ARE NO WORDS TO DESCRIBE THE PERFECTION THAT IS COURTNEY. 

and yes! Was that really the ball episode? WHERE WAS THE EXECUTIVE REALNESS? WHERE WAS THE GROUP DANCE? ..WHERE WAS THE SHANGELA GOING ALL NANCY DREW? 

But if it helps, Katya's Rugrets video is hilarious!! I died. Also, Raja and Raven were absolutely LIVING for her Hello Katya. Raja's russian accent.. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> yeah peebers, but ginger too... i would never trust her ever..
> but that's just me....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not from drag race , but might be my favorite drag performance ever! so good! by Dia Dear



I actually heard that Ginger is a sweet lil' lady! So I would def trust her.

She's a shady *****, but I love her!


----------



## shunishu

yeah, I guess you're right -- idk
but I know that the show edits everyone in unfortunate ways..


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> yeah, I guess you're right -- idk
> but I know that the show edits everyone in unfortunate ways..



Except for Katya and Bianca. They've gotten the best edits I've seen so far lmao


----------



## shunishu

true.. i still dont think bianca is funny nor nice..


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> true.. i still dont think bianca is funny nor nice..



I can get if you don't see why she's funny, but nice? She helped Adore cinch her waist. She's also helped a few queens paint their faces for the challenged. I dunno, but she gives me a nice, motherly vibe and I admire her for that. 

But hey, to each their own!


----------



## shunishu

maybe i meant the motherly thing.. not sure... anyway.. shes ok


----------



## Geoni

DillyForReally said:


> but the latest episode was garbage considering that Hello Kitty trash was supposed to be the equivalent of the Ball, which happens to be my favorite challenge









Somebody needed to say this.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does anyone know what next weeks episode is about? Or any T?


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know what next weeks episode is about? Or any T?




I've got your T right here, hunty.



Spoiler



The four remaining queens star in Ru's new music video for "Born Naked" for the challenge. More of Kennedy's backstory is revealed, which is quite sad. The runway theme is "best drag". All four queens lip sync for their life one last time to "Born Naked". The queen that Ru deems least worthy of being in the Top 3 is eliminated AND edited out of the Born Naked music video, leaving only the Top 3 in the music video. The queen that gets eliminated and removed from the music video is Kennedy.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> View attachment 93143
> 
> I've got your T right here, hunty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The four remaining queens star in Ru's new music video for "Born Naked" for the challenge. More of Kennedy's backstory is revealed, which is quite sad. The runway theme is "best drag". All four queens lip sync for their life one last time to "Born Naked". The queen that Ru deems least worthy of being in the Top 3 is eliminated AND edited out of the Born Naked music video, leaving only the Top 3 in the music video. The queen that gets eliminated and removed from the music video is Kennedy.



Oh girl I want that hat? 



Spoiler



Wow thanks so basically like last years right.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Oh girl I want that hat? Wow thanks so basically like last years right.





Spoiler



Basically. Except Darienne didn't get cut from the Sissy That Walk music video (and I wish she would have).


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> View attachment 93143
> 
> I've got your T right here, hunty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The four remaining queens star in Ru's new music video for "Born Naked" for the challenge. More of Kennedy's backstory is revealed, which is quite sad. The runway theme is "best drag". All four queens lip sync for their life one last time to "Born Naked". The queen that Ru deems least worthy of being in the Top 3 is eliminated AND edited out of the Born Naked music video, leaving only the Top 3 in the music video. The queen that gets eliminated and removed from the music video is Kennedy.



ppfpfpffpfpfp



Spoiler



how do you know all of these things?? ;o;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> ppfpfpffpfpfp
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know all of these things?? ;o;





Spoiler



you stalk reddit and stuff is what I'm assuming I use to but couldn't find anything new


----------



## Fhyn_K

Well the T I just learned is Violet was in a porno. Her chachki was in full bloom.


----------



## Peebers

Fhyn_K said:


> Well the T I just learned is Violet was in a porno. Her chachki was in full bloom.



It's 9 inches and fully functional  

I'm still crying/ laughing over reddit's reactions


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Well the T I just learned is Violet was in a porno. Her chachki was in full bloom.



Lmao wow is this totally true?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Lol I think so. I didn't watch it but Violet is pretty much hinting that it's true.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lmao wow is this totally true?



Yep! It's been all over tumblr and reddit. 
I actually woke up my brother with my cackling last night lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> Lol I think so. I didn't watch it but Violet is pretty much hinting that it's true.



Omg xD lmao I can't believe she'd do such a thing


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg xD lmao I can't believe she'd do such a thing



She's done nude photos before, and she's comfortable with her body and very open with sexuality, not very surprising, actually


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Is episode 12 promo out? I can't seem to find 

Nvm I found it :3

So Monday we have episode 12 and Tuesday we see the finale too or do we have to wait.


----------



## Zeiro

And... BAM! Pablo. Err, Frankie Malone.

Yeah I got home today and found out, I was cackling. She was only 18 at the time though, which worries me. Like... I'm 18 but I still don't feel old enough to do porn.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Fhyn_K said:


> Well the T I just learned is Violet was in a porno. Her chachki was in full bloom.



don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but so have detox and jade jolie


----------



## Zeiro

John Lennon said:


> don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but so have detox and jade jolie


As did Jiggly Caliente. Imagine that.


----------



## Peebers

Spoiler: kinda spoiler-ish??



TBH, it's very likely that Violet will win, with Ginger and Pearl as the runner-ups and Kennedy going home next week.

Although I feel like if she did, she wouldn't deserve it unless she had a breakdown and half-assed the music video, which is very unlikely because she can dance and bust out  good lipsync.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler: kinda spoiler-ish??
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, it's very likely that Violet will win, with Ginger and Pearl as the runner-ups and Kennedy going home next week.
> 
> Although I feel like if she did, she wouldn't deserve it unless she had a breakdown and half-assed the music video, which is very unlikely because she can dance and bust out  good lipsync.





Spoiler



I honestly think Violet should win. If she doesn't then it's going to make is seem like the season was rigged for Ginger to win. Plus I don't think we'll have a lot if drama if she wins. If Pearl and Ginger win people will riot about how unfair and rigged the season was.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think Violet should win. If she doesn't then it's going to make is seem like the season was rigged for Ginger to win. Plus I don't think we'll have a lot if drama if she wins. If Pearl and Ginger win people will riot about how unfair and rigged the season was.





Spoiler



Agreed! She's very polished and quite young. Not to mention she only started doing drag very recently, so I'm just like whOAH. And if Ginger won.. Oh gurl. The social media backlash that would happen would be enough to make me think the entire fandom is terrible. (I jest, it's mostly the people on the FB page that make me cringe.)


----------



## shunishu




----------



## shunishu




----------



## Hermione Granger

Zeiro said:


> As did Jiggly Caliente. Imagine that.



that is an image i don't want to imagine oh god

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: Thoughts



If Kennedy does indeed go home next week, then my faith in life will be once again renowned


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! She's very polished and quite young. Not to mention she only started doing drag very recently, so I'm just like whOAH. And if Ginger won.. Oh gurl. The social media backlash that would happen would be enough to make me think the entire fandom is terrible. (I jest, it's mostly the people on the FB page that make me cringe.)





Spoiler



Ginger already has enough hate on social media but letting her win will make those crazy fans go wild. I just don't think you should take it far when you critique a queen.



- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> that is an image i don't want to imagine oh god
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> If Kennedy does indeed go home next week, then my faith in life will be once again renowned





Spoiler



I may not be a huge fan but honestly I rather see her in the top three than Ginger. If Violet doesn't win this season then it's just going to prove it was rigged.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger already has enough hate on social media but letting her win will make those crazy fans go wild. I just don't think you should take it far when you critique a queen.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be a huge fan but honestly I rather see her in the top three than Ginger. If Violet doesn't win this season then it's just going to prove it was rigged.





Spoiler



Critiquing a queen is one thing, but constantly putting them down and hating them is another. 

But yeeee if Vi doesn't win then this season was rigged. She's excelled in the runway and has brought it in the challenges, even if it's not her thing.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Critiquing a queen is one thing, but constantly putting them down and hating them is another.
> 
> But yeeee if Vi doesn't win then this season was rigged. She's excelled in the runway and has brought it in the challenges, even if it's not her thing.





Spoiler





My favorite look of Violets. I just wouldn't think it would be fair for Ginger to win the season just because they made every challenge for her. We hardly had sewing challenges which was her weakness and it kind of makes me think it was rigged just so we could have a big queen. I would be fine if she won only under one condition which would be that she actually earned it. I feel like they easily made each challenge for her which isn't fair for the queens that actually had to struggle and got through.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93243
> My favorite look of Violets. I just wouldn't think it would be fair for Ginger to win the season just because they made every challenge for her. We hardly had sewing challenges which was her weakness and it kind of makes me think it was rigged just so we could have a big queen. I would be fine if she won only under one condition which would be that she actually earned it. I feel like they easily made each challenge for her which isn't fair for the queens that actually had to struggle and got through.





Spoiler



I know. And then she whines about enough with the sewing challenges? Like gurl please. This season is actually the worst IMO (Not the queens though! Love them all, even Jasmine lmao)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know. And then she whines about enough with the sewing challenges? Like gurl please. This season is actually the worst IMO (Not the queens though! Love them all, even Jasmine lmao)





Spoiler



It is. They didn't give every queen a chance to shine in different challenges. I got annoyed with the acting challenges. 1-3 acting challenges would be fine but basically the whole season ummm no.


----------



## shunishu

Spoiler



same with design challenges .. and ru acting surprised everytime.. like please ... its been soooo set up by him, so they have things most arent good at over and over.. to cause distress and drama that wasnt there and set people up to fail. so only the few they wanted could actually shine..
(although last 2 seasons were much worse with set up and staged drama..)

i smiled so hard, when pearl said "do i have something on my face" to him .. she's the only one i remember who really stood up to him and sorta called out the judges'&guest judges' abusive **** .. sure she was playing along after, cause she'S smart and doesnt let that stand in her way.. but i thought that was brave and admire that.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is. They didn't give every queen a chance to shine in different challenges. I got annoyed with the acting challenges. 1-3 acting challenges would be fine but basically the whole season ummm no.





Spoiler



YES! I wouldn't mind the acting challenges tbh, but 99.99% of them are scripted and only a few (Ginger and Katya) can really work with that and still be able to show their personality. //This doesn't really make sense, but you get me??// 

If this season was like season 3, Ginger would have been long gone by now.


----------



## shunishu

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I wouldn't mind the acting challenges tbh, but 99.99% of them are scripted and only a few (Ginger and Katya) can really work with that and still be able to show their personality. //This doesn't really make sense, but you get me??//
> 
> If this season was like season 3, Ginger would have been long gone by now.


 agreed.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same with design challenges .. and ru acting surprised everytime.. like please ... its been soooo set up by him, so they have things most arent good at over and over.. to cause distress and drama that wasnt there and set people up to fail. so only the few they wanted could actually shine..
> (although last 2 seasons were much worse with set up and staged drama..)
> 
> i smiled so hard, when pearl said "do i have something on my face" to him .. she's the only one i remember who really stood up to him and sorta called out the judges'&guest judges' abusive **** .. sure she was playing along after, cause she'S smart and doesnt let that stand in her way.. but i thought that was brave and admire that.





Spoiler



I lived for Pearls moment. For once someone actually spoke back to rupaul. I feel like Pearl knows how the show can be but like you said she's smart and went along with it. Anyways that was my favorite moment.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I wouldn't mind the acting challenges tbh, but 99.99% of them are scripted and only a few (Ginger and Katya) can really work with that and still be able to show their personality. //This doesn't really make sense, but you get me??//
> 
> If this season was like season 3, Ginger would have been long gone by now.





Spoiler



that's exactly why I feel like this season was set up for Ginger to win just to have a big queen winner. Her making the top three would be good enough but winning this season would be a mistake. If she was on Allstars I feel like she would be the first to go home. I just find her weak except when she acts but she can't always depend on that. They were giving Pearl crap about personality but they wouldn't give Ginger crap about her horrible fashion choices. At this point if Ginger wins she'd be that one queen that I think doesn't deserve it. Along with Bebe and Tyra.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I lived for Pearls moment. For once someone actually spoke back to rupaul. I feel like Pearl knows how the show can be but like you said she's smart and went along with it. Anyways that was my favorite moment.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly why I feel like this season was set up for Ginger to win just to have a big queen winner. Her making the top three would be good enough but winning this season would be a mistake. If she was on Allstars I feel like she would be the first to go home. I just find her weak except when she acts but she can't always depend on that. They were giving Pearl crap about personality but they wouldn't give Ginger crap about her horrible fashion choices. At this point if Ginger wins she'd be that one queen that I think doesn't deserve it. Along with Bebe and Tyra.





Spoiler



Yes! I want a winner who actually deserves it, RU PLS. 

TBH, I thought that Tyra deserved it because she was young, polished, knew how to sew and delivered it on the runway. However, she only had c.u.N.T. Her charm and uniqueness weren't all that big. However, I still think that Raven should have won because she is perfection in every way and i love her humor and her lips and THAT EVERYTHING


----------



## Zeiro

I think Raven should have won as well... I remember watching Season 2 back when I was like 14 or 15 and thought it was such a travesty that Tyra won. Tyra was such a ***** to the other girls and it pissed me off that Ru didn't see that. And I feel like Morgan should've made it farther than she did, but Sahara stopped her from progressing.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> I think Raven should have won as well... I remember watching Season 2 back when I was like 14 or 15 and thought it was such a travesty that Tyra won. Tyra was such a ***** to the other girls and it pissed me off that Ru didn't see that. And I feel like Morgan should've made it farther than she did, but Sahara stopped her from progressing.



RIP Sahara tho. 

Tyra hasn't really done anything with her title though.. Meanwhile, Raven is still quite popular, not as popular as before, but she's still very relevant.


----------



## shunishu

but i mean the really good ones that actually work and deliver after drag race never win.. winning seems like a way to fail past the show anyway.. the most iconic and successful queens have not won..


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> but i mean the really good ones that actually work and deliver after drag race never win.. winning seems like a way to fail past the show anyway.. the most iconic and successful queens have not won..



Raja tho.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I think Raven should have won as well... I remember watching Season 2 back when I was like 14 or 15 and thought it was such a travesty that Tyra won. Tyra was such a ***** to the other girls and it pissed me off that Ru didn't see that. And I feel like Morgan should've made it farther than she did, but Sahara stopped her from progressing.



Exactly Raven totally deserved it. I hardly see anything from Tyra or Bebe which makes me think that they didn't care about the title but only the money. Anyways I was rooting for Raven on Allstars but again she lost...sadly. I thought Morgan was super cool and deserved to go farther.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Exactly Raven totally deserved it. I hardly see anything from Tyra or Bebe which makes me think that they didn't care about the title but only the money. Anyways I was rooting for Raven on Allstars but again she lost...sadly. I thought Morgan was super cool and deserved to go farther.



Allstars was basically a set-up for Chad to win smh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> RIP Sahara tho.
> 
> Tyra hasn't really done anything with her title though.. Meanwhile, Raven is still quite popular, not as popular as before, but she's still very relevant.



I love that video by Manila dedicated to her. Makes me super sad. 

I felt like Tyra over reacted when she won. Like when she was on the floor I straight up thought "girl stop and get yourself together. Be happy and not look like you're dying" was her reaction serious or was she just doing it to give us a show.


----------



## shunishu

honestly tho about the money.. dont they have to have to burn most of it during the 1 year promo tour after? for all the clothes promo makeup everything..

once u've been on the show u're ru paul's promo toy slave anyway.. just look at all these clips, series'  and web things on the worldofwonder youtube channel..



hm didnt tyra do that Drag Dad documentary..?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Allstars was basically a set-up for Chad to win smh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Allstars was basically a set-up for Chad to win smh



Don't get me wrong I like Chad too but I felt like Raven truly deserved it. I felt so bad that she was the runner up again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> honestly tho about the money.. dont they have to have to burn most of it during the 1 year promo tour after? for all the clothes promo makeup everything..



I'm not even sure but don't they also win a year supply of makeup?


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love that video by Manila dedicated to her. Makes me super sad.
> 
> I felt like Tyra over reacted when she won. Like when she was on the floor I straight up thought "girl stop and get yourself together. Be happy and not look like you're dying" was her reaction serious or was she just doing it to give us a show.



And Manila did Sahara justice <3 

IKR. Guurrll tho. I thought Raven brought it during the final lipsync more than Tyra.

- - - Post Merge - - -

While we are talking about Tyra- here's recent picture of her. She looks stunning.


----------



## shunishu




----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Chad too but I felt like Raven truly deserved it. I felt so bad that she was the runner up again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure but don't they also win a year supply of makeup?



Haha yes preach. She's been in 2nd place 2 times. The pain must be real.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I saw that recent picture too. She looks fierce.  Lol is Raven tooting something? XD


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I saw that recent picture too. She looks fierce.  Lol is Raven tooting something? XD



She looks so similar to Beyonce it's kinda scary.


----------



## shunishu

btw are there any drag or drag race related qr codes floating around?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> btw are there any drag or drag race related qr codes floating around?



Oh there's some that you can get from this dream town. Search rupaul and one should pop up


----------



## Zeiro

I love it when Raja teases Raven about her coming in 2nd place TWICE.

Anyway, here are the top four queens and their final runway looks from next week's episode.



Spoiler


----------



## shunishu

Spoiler









from tumblr ^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I love it when Raja teases Raven about her coming in 2nd place TWICE.
> 
> Anyway, here are the top four queens and their final runway looks from next week's episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93257





Spoiler



I saw them for the promo. I already don't like gingers. It looks like it's just all white. Kennedy looks different. I'm okay about Pearls hair but I think hers should look good. Violets looks weird but knowing her she'll sell it.


----------



## shunishu

<3


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for the promo. I already don't like gingers. It looks like it's just all white. Kennedy looks different. I'm okay about Pearls hair but I think hers should look good. Violets looks weird but knowing her she'll sell it.





Spoiler



VIOLET IS KINDA CHANNELING RAJA'S FINALE LOOK LMAO


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> VIOLET IS KINDA CHANNELING RAJA'S FINALE LOOK LMAO





Spoiler



I actually like the fact that the challenge is best drag and Violet goes for something different. You're right it does remind me of Raja.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the fact that the challenge is best drag and Violet goes for something different. You're right it does remind me of Raja.





Spoiler



Her look is kinda very burlesque-ish! I like it a loooott <3

Also I'm still very angry that we don't have executive realness >:u


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Her look is kinda very burlesque-ish! I like it a loooott <3
> 
> Also I'm still very angry that we don't have executive realness >:u


Katya said in her Reddit AMA that they were asked to bring an executive realness look for the show (a few weeks before they start filming, contestants are given a list of runway looks that they need to bring). There was no executive realness this season though. She also said that they were asked to bring an all-white runway look, which was never used either.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Katya said in her Reddit AMA that they were asked to bring an executive realness look for the show (a few weeks before they start filming, contestants are given a list of runway looks that they need to bring). There was no executive realness this season though. She also said that they were asked to bring an all-white runway look, which was never used either.



But they ALWAYS do executive realness. Michelle even mentioned it in Whatcha Packin'? 

*sob*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Katya said in her Reddit AMA that they were asked to bring an executive realness look for the show (a few weeks before they start filming, contestants are given a list of runway looks that they need to bring). There was no executive realness this season though. She also said that they were asked to bring an all-white runway look, which was never used either.



I'm assuming the all white look is what Ginger will be using next episode.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm assuming the all white look is what Ginger will be using next episode.



LMAO I see you jumped to ship Violet?? Hahah


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> LMAO I see you jumped to ship Violet?? Hahah



Lol I like both Pearl and Violet along with Katya and Trixie this year.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol I like both Pearl and Violet along with Katya and Trixie this year.



Who doesn't though? They're amazing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, not sure if you guys know, but Willam is now a Magnum ad girl! Claps for this hooker xx


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Who doesn't though? They're amazing <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, not sure if you guys know, but Willam is now a Magnum ad girl! Claps for this hooker xx



His eyes are sooo pretty.


----------



## Zeiro

What's a Magnum? I didn't understand what they were advertising.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> What's a Magnum? I didn't understand what they were advertising.



To quote reddit-

"Magnums are ice cream bars that have a thick layer of chocolate under the outer coating."

Quite expensive, but they taste good.


----------



## Geoni

I am laughing so hard, Magnums are condoms guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those look good though. Never heard of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is it just me or is Ginger becoming much more shady than Violet and Violet is a melting ice queen? Wouldn't mind if she won honestly, even though I definitely want a specific top 3. I feel bad about the porn vid going around though, saw it on tumblr.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> I am laughing so hard, Magnums are condoms guys.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Those look good though. Never heard of them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is it just me or is Ginger becoming much more shady than Violet and Violet is a melting ice queen? Wouldn't mind if she won honestly, even though I definitely want a specific top 3. I feel bad about the porn vid going around though, saw it on tumblr.



Why should you feel bad tho? It's not going to affect her chances of getting the crown and she's not ashamed of it 



00ToxicLove00 said:


> His eyes are sooo pretty.



Ikr. They're beautiful. Full of life and power 

//ill excuse myself now that was lame//


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I am laughing so hard, Magnums are condoms guys.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Those look good though. Never heard of them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is it just me or is Ginger becoming much more shady than Violet and Violet is a melting ice queen? Wouldn't mind if she won honestly, even though I definitely want a specific top 3. I feel bad about the porn vid going around though, saw it on tumblr.



That's exactly what I thought when I read the title but I remembered they had ice creams named that xD 

Ginger is like a Bianca wanna be. She's only shady when sees alone in front of the camera. I don't think it should effect Violet. Hopefully not. To me I see it wrong but to Violet she has so much confidence that she doesn't care what you have to say about her. If RU really doesn't let her win because of that it's bs. Ginger is no where near Violet when it comes to some things. Ginger can only act and be funny. We already have queens like that. Violet is high fashion and the only high fashion queen we have is Raja. I personally feel like we need another and it should be Violet.


----------



## Zeiro

I think America's Next Drag Superstar should be well-rounded and versatile in all areas and not just be good at fashion or just be good at comedy. Katya was the perfect package to me and would've made a great winner in my book.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I think America's Next Drag Superstar should be well-rounded and versatile in all areas and not just be good at fashion or just be good at comedy. Katya was the perfect package to me and would've made a great winner in my book.



Exactly why Katya should've won but sadly she didn't. Anyways I completely see where you're coming from. Who do you think will win this season?


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Exactly why Katya should've won but sadly she didn't. Anyways I completely see where you're coming from. Who do you think will win this season?


I would like Ginger or at least Pearl to win, but I have a feeling Violet will


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I would like Ginger or at least Pearl to win, but I have a feeling Violet will



I feel like Pearl wouldn't win? I have a feeling it's Ginger who wins. Hoping it's Violet but we'll see when RU decides. Do you know when the crowning airs?


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I feel like Pearl wouldn't win? I have a feeling it's Ginger who wins. Hoping it's Violet but we'll see when RU decides. Do you know when the crowning airs?


June 1st.

Who did everyone vote for to win Miss Congeniality?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> June 1st.
> 
> Who did everyone vote for to win Miss Congeniality?



Thank you. 

Katya


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Katya


Same here. Apparently the line to see her at DragCon was so long that it stretched across the convention center.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Same here. Apparently the line to see her at DragCon was so long that it stretched across the convention center.



Omg I'd straight up would be In shock to be by her. It's worth the wait to be in that line.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg I'd straight up would be In shock to be by her. It's worth the wait to be in that line.


Hope you can stand up for three hours, that was the reported wait time!

I love how Kennedy Davenport got hungry while on the panel and just started snacking.


----------



## Geoni

Zeiro said:


> Who did everyone vote for to win Miss Congeniality?



Miss Fame. Mostly because I think that award should be for the nicest queen and not just the most popular one. Aside from her spit with Pearl Miss Fame really went out of her way to be there for other queens. 

Tough one to vote for though. Fame/Katya/Trixie/Jaidyn/Max/Pearl were all nice.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Hope you can stand up for three hours, that was the reported wait time!
> 
> I love how Kennedy Davenport got hungry while on the panel and just started snacking.



Hahaha OMG oh Kennedy. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> Miss Fame. Mostly because I think that award should be for the nicest queen and not just the most popular one. Aside from her spit with Pearl Miss Fame really went out of her way to be there for other queens.
> 
> Tough one to vote for though. Fame/Katya/Trixie/Jaidyn/Max/Pearl were all nice.



At first I thought Max would win it but now I have a feeling Katya will. I agree all were nice. I would give it to miss fame if she was on a different season.


----------



## Geoni

I think it's kind of obvious that Katya will get it, considering the length of that line, unless it was the same for other queens.


----------



## Zeiro

Dad said:


> I think it's kind of obvious that Katya will get it, considering the length of that line, unless it was the same for other queens.


It was the longest line at the con for sure. Katya stayed until 6:40 signing autographs (when the con closed at 6:00) and started frantically apologizing to everyone when the con staff started to kick out the people in line to see her.

Pearl was not so popular; she was charging a whopping $20 for autographs and did not allow pictures with fans. She even had security to make sure nobody had their phones out.


----------



## Geoni

Zeiro said:


> Pearl was not so popular; she was charging a whopping $20 for autographs and did not allow pictures with fans. She even had security to make sure nobody had their phones out.



My fave is being problematic. :C


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> It was the longest line at the con for sure. Katya stayed until 6:40 signing autographs (when the con closed at 6:00) and started frantically apologizing to everyone when the con staff started to kick out the people in line to see her.
> 
> Pearl was not so popular; she was charging a whopping $20 for autographs and did not allow pictures with fans. She even had security to make sure nobody had their phones out.



$20 for an autograph tf -.- really Pearl. And no pictures with your fans......wow. Thank god I didn't waste money on going. I only wanted to go see Fame, Trixie, Violet, Pearl, and Katya. I would rather go to a different line instead of Pearls.


----------



## Zeiro

Poor Tyra


----------



## Geoni

Zeiro said:


> Poor Tyra


----------



## Beardo

Ugh I wanted to see Sasha. From the pictures she posted, she looked amazing!


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Poor Tyra



I feel sorry for her, but the same time im also laughing lmao 


Zeiro said:


> Hope you can stand up for three hours, that was the reported wait time!
> 
> I love how Kennedy Davenport got hungry while on the panel and just started snacking.



I would do the same as Kennedy tbh. YOU GO GURL 



Zeiro said:


> Pearl was not so popular; she was charging a whopping $20 for autographs and did not allow pictures with fans. She even had security to make sure nobody had their phones out.



Dang. I did hear that some queens were going to charge for an autograph and a picture. I didn't think it would be THAT expensive.


----------



## Zeiro

Serena ChaCha and Mimi Imfurst also had empty lines at DragCon.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Serena ChaCha and Mimi Imfurst also had empty lines at DragCon.



Not shocked lol how about Fame, Trixie, and Violet?


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Not shocked lol how about Fame, Trixie, and Violet?


Miss Fame and Violet were pretty popular, but not as popular as Trixie and Katya. Those two had the longest lines at the con. Miss Fame frequented the backstage area to touch up her make up and Violet got snippy with a few fans when they mentioned her porn stint.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Miss Fame and Violet were pretty popular, but not as popular as Trixie and Katya. Those two had the longest lines at the con. Miss Fame frequented the backstage area to touch up her make up and Violet got snippy with a few fans when they mentioned her porn stint.



I would too if I were Violet. Ugh I wish I could've gone. Do you think Violets film will affect her winning the crown?


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Pearl was not so popular; she was charging a whopping $20 for autographs and did not allow pictures with fans. She even had security to make sure nobody had their phones out.



Mleep! So, I've spent a few hours lurking on reddit and it seems that Pearl did try to sneak a few pictures in, but her manager was not having it, or something like that.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would too if I were Violet. Ugh I wish I could've gone. Do you think Violets film will affect her winning the crown?


I'm not sure. That's not the only controversial thing she's done; she also stole Sharon Needles' crown that one time. Imagine meeting the ***** who stole your crown in the winner's circle! All in all, Violet is one problematic queen.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I'm not sure. That's not the only controversial thing she's done; she also stole Sharon Needles' crown that one time. Imagine meeting the ***** who stole your crown in the winner's circle! All in all, Violet is one problematic queen.



Sadly I know. If she wins then she'll have her own crown lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Mleep! So, I've spent a few hours lurking on reddit and it seems that Pearl did try to sneak a few pictures in, but her manager was not having it, or something like that.



I don't see why your manager wouldn't let you take a picture.?


----------



## Geoni

Zeiro said:


> I'm not sure. That's not the only controversial thing she's done; she also stole Sharon Needles' crown that one time. Imagine meeting the ***** who stole your crown in the winner's circle! All in all, Violet is one problematic queen.



I think I read on reddit that that wasn't Sharon's crown but it just looked similar but more intricate, and of course there were people using that to predict Violet wins.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Sadly I know. If she wins then she'll have her own crown lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why your manager wouldn't let you take a picture.?



Maybe because they want to make as much money off Pearl as they can?  Idk


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Maybe because they want to make as much money off Pearl as they can?  Idk



True but $20 dollars is a bit much. I wouldn't mind paying $10 since it's reasonable. If I'm gonna pay $20 them that autograph better be worth it and she should take a picture with me also sign my arm or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> I think I read on reddit that that wasn't Sharon's crown but it just looked similar but more intricate, and of course there were people using that to predict Violet wins.



Maybe this I true. Never thought of it. Violet is my last hope to win so hopefully she wins and her and Sharon can both have their own crown.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> True but $20 dollars is a bit much. I wouldn't mind paying $10 since it's reasonable. If I'm gonna pay $20 them that autograph better be worth it and she should take a picture with me also sign my arm or something.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this I true. Never thought of it. Violet is my last hope to win so hopefully she wins and her and Sharon can both have their own crown.



Although some like Laganja would ask you to buy merch before you took a picture with her. Others like Phi Phi walked around the con with a sign around her that said 'Free Selfies'. I. Can't.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Although some like Laganja would ask you to buy merch before you took a picture with her. Others like Phi Phi walked around the con with a sign around her that said 'Free Selfies'. I. Can't.



I'd be afraid Phi Phi would go all crazy on me and tell me to go to party city with Sharon.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'd be afraid Phi Phi would go all crazy on me and tell me to go to party city with Sharon.



Party City has candy though. I'd go grab Sharon and hop on a cab to Party City ASAP. BUT AT LEAST SHE'S A SHOWGIRL


----------



## secretlyenvious

Holy crap I am so happy this thread exists. 
Anyway regard tonight's episode, apparently there was a spoiler leak! 1/3 of the queens who'll be in the top 3 was leaked. Wasn't too shocking though.


----------



## Peebers

secretlyenvious said:


> Holy crap I am so happy this thread exists.
> Anyway regard tonight's episode, apparently there was a spoiler leak! 1/3 of the queens who'll be in the top 3 was leaked. Wasn't too shocking though.





Spoiler



..Was it Kennedy? I feel like it is. If it is then I'm v sad and I'm probably going to go cry and eat my ice cream.



- - - Post Merge - - -

BRB going to take a bath real quick so I can watch the stream at 9 bECAUSE I NEED THIS


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> Party City has candy though. I'd go grab Sharon and hop on a cab to Party City ASAP. BUT AT LEAST SHE'S A SHOWGIRL


Don't go near Sharon, she was spitting beer in people's faces at DragCon.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

secretlyenvious said:


> Holy crap I am so happy this thread exists.
> Anyway regard tonight's episode, apparently there was a spoiler leak! 1/3 of the queens who'll be in the top 3 was leaked. Wasn't too shocking though.



If you'd like to tell people just make sure to put it in a spoiler :3 I wanna know xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> Don't go near Sharon, she was spitting beer in people's faces at DragCon.



Ohhhh ewwww


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Don't go near Sharon, she was spitting beer in people's faces at DragCon.



Oh yes, I hear about that! It's kinda disgusting tbh ;-;

But I love her so much ugghhh
Sharon, why are you so problematic smh


----------



## LyraVale

I was reading back a few pages, and saw the discussion you all had about Tyra...who, I feel bad for if the Drag Con thing was really that (it looks like those dividers weren't for her though, there were people in hers)...but anyway, I don't see why everyone dislikes her so much. :c

Got me thinking, they should do a Where Are They Now of some of the queens you don't see as much of from past seasons.

Or have they already done that and I missed it? :/


----------



## shunishu




----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> I was reading back a few pages, and saw the discussion you all had about Tyra...who, I feel bad for if the Drag Con thing was really that (it looks like those dividers weren't for her though, there were people in hers)...but anyway, I don't see why everyone dislikes her so much. :c
> 
> Got me thinking, they should do a Where Are They Now of some of the queens you don't see as much of from past seasons.
> 
> Or have they already done that and I missed it? :/



I don't dislike her, I just felt that Raven should've won but you kno, that's just me and my stanning for Raven lmao

But actually, at the time, Tyra was the perfect winner! She was young and very polished. She served multiple looks and rocked it. She set the bar high for future queens and contenders and represented RuPaul's brand perfectly.

okay im basically sprouting gibberish rn I cant deal with anything im too scared for the new episode hOLD ME


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I don't dislike her, I just felt that Raven should've won but you kno, that's just me and my stanning for Raven lmao
> 
> But actually, at the time, Tyra was the perfect winner! She was young and very polished. She served multiple looks and rocked it. She set the bar high for future queens and contenders and represented RuPaul's brand perfectly.
> 
> okay im basically sprouting gibberish rn I cant deal with anything im too scared for the new episode hOLD ME



That's was true until raja came along xD 

Girl I'm freaking out too


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> That's was true until raja came along xD
> 
> Girl I'm freaking out too



Raja is beauty 
Raja is grace
Raja could punch you in the face. 

I'm preparing tissues rn oh my god I can't handle this


----------



## shunishu

peebers, so basically you're like






but i know.... when do they get posted finallllyyyyy


----------



## Peebers

Also, Raja is basically the super cool big sister that you always wanted? She's popular, pretty and doesn't give a f**k. Am I the only one who feels this way?

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> peebers, so basically you're like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i know.... when do they get posted finallllyyyyy



Haha pretty much


----------



## shunishu

i still  dont know what raja did besides being on the show and doing ruview...


(sry.....)


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> i still  dont know what raja did besides being on the show and doing ruview...



She did/does Raja Drawja. 

No kidding I'd shave my head to get a drawing from Raja.


----------



## shunishu

(ok)


----------



## secretlyenvious

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ..Was it Kennedy? I feel like it is. If it is then I'm v sad and I'm probably going to go cry and eat my ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BRB going to take a bath real quick so I can watch the stream at 9 bECAUSE I NEED THIS





Spoiler



It was Pearl! Thank goodness. I'm not worried about Violet at all.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

secretlyenvious said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was Pearl! Thank goodness. I'm not worried about Violet at all.





Spoiler



wait Pearl goes home!!!!!? <\3



- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> She did/does Raja Drawja.
> 
> No kidding I'd shave my head to get a drawing from Raja.



She makes is look so easy when she draws


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wait Pearl goes home!!!!!? <\3
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> She makes is look so easy when she draws





Spoiler



no chill bb i think she means pearl stays dont worry ;v;



IKR ;-;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no chill bb i think she means pearl stays dont worry ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> IKR ;-;





Spoiler



omg thank good I was about to cry. My heart literally almost died.



Then I try and yeah it doesn't turn out nice xD


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg thank good I was about to cry. My heart literally almost died.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I try and yeah it doesn't turn out nice xD





Spoiler



it's okay now bb <3 ;v; yOUR HEART WILL BE FINE



You just gotta have patience! Raja has been drawing for lots of years, so she's probably used it already


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's okay now bb <3 ;v; yOUR HEART WILL BE FINE
> 
> 
> 
> You just gotta have patience! Raja has been drawing for lots of years, so she's probably used it already



The episode is almost on ;-; nervous I want Violet to win


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The episode is almost on ;-; nervous I want Violet to win





Spoiler



Let's be honest, she's probably going to win. I just can't see anyone other than her winning.



And I found a stream for tonights episode but the volume is kinda low smh 
I just want to see who's going to get eliminated god help us all


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, she's probably going to win. I just can't see anyone other than her winning.
> 
> 
> 
> And I found a stream for tonights episode but the volume is kinda low smh
> I just want to see who's going to get eliminated god help us all



Earphones? God help her find a better stream she needs this fierceness


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Earphones? God help her find a better stream she needs this fierceness



Yes. The volume is as high as it's going to go ;_; And thank you, but this is the only one I found on reddit so far and the video quality is pretty good


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Yes. The volume is as high as it's going to go ;_; And thank you, but this is the only one I found on reddit so far and the video quality is pretty good



Awww I wish I could help dear but I watch it on tv since I have the channel


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Awww I wish I could help dear but I watch it on tv since I have the channel



You're so lucky ohmygod 

BUT ANYWAYS IM GOING TO CRAP MY PANTALOONS ITS ALMOST TIME IM NOT READY AT ALL


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It's on aghhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn this episode started with drama right off the bat


----------



## shunishu

peebers which stream u watching? this disasterstream? it's lagging so hard ..


----------



## Beardo

Link to the stream, please!


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> peebers which stream u watching? this disasterstream? it's lagging so hard ..





Beardo said:


> Link to the stream, please!



Yes!

HERE HEREEE


----------



## Beardo

THANKS BABE


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Lmao I love Violets face expression xD we need a gif of that


----------



## Peebers

Beardo said:


> THANKS BABE



NO PROBS 

LETS ALL PRAY THAT VIOLET WINS


----------



## shunishu

this has way too many ads -_-


----------



## Beardo

http://shadebutton.com/


This gives me life


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> NO PROBS
> 
> LETS ALL PRAY THAT VIOLET WINS



#TeamViolet please Jesus


----------



## Ramza

wait.... this isn't about race cars.....


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> #TeamViolet please Jesus



Jesus make it happen i will give up my dogs if you make Violet win

I actually wont tbh but just please do it

- - - Post Merge - - -



34423 said:


> wait.... this isn't about race cars.....



Nope! Not sure if you read the first post 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't be the only one who thinks Violet's wig looks kinda jacked up? Like during the filming for the music video? It looks thin and needs more hair


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Wow Ginger and Kennedy you two are so immature how dare you tell someone that becaus of their age. How low of you too. Hope you both lose ~<3 Violet show them who deserves it. I'm over these two old fashioned queens who think they know it all. -.-


----------



## shunishu

these ustream ads are endless -___________-
baseball ads?? whyyyy 






- - - Post Merge - - -



34423 said:


> wait.... this isn't about race cars.....



go home to texas...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> these ustream ads are endless -___________-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> go home to texas...



Honestly I think they commented just to get a bell tree bell.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Wow Ginger and Kennedy you two are so immature how dare you tell someone that becaus of their age. How low of you too. Hope you both lose ~<3 Violet show them who deserves it. I'm over these two old fashioned queens who think they know it all. -.-



I literally screamed at the computer when they said that! Tell that to Tyra smh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I literally screamed at the computer when they said that! Tell that to Tyra smh



That's just really low to tell someone tht. Age shouldn't matter when it comes to that.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> That's just really low to tell someone tht. Age shouldn't matter when it comes to that.



Yes! And they're really, really polished for someone so young and who started drag only very recently. 

(Also omg Ru's look in the acting scenes. DED.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Yes! And they're really, really polished for someone so young and who started drag only very recently.
> 
> (Also omg Ru's look in the acting scenes. DED.)



Now I'm hoping tye lose. Pearl is doing great in my opinion. And RU oh gosh I love it


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Now I'm hoping tye lose. Pearl is doing great in my opinion. And RU oh gosh I love it



I love them both but why were they so bitter during the show uggg 

I need gifs of Ru in that outfit EVERYWHERE. Although nothing can top last season when he added an Australian accent for Courtney's part. That was glorious.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I love them both but why were they so bitter during the show uggg
> 
> I need gifs of Ru in that outfit EVERYWHERE. Although nothing can top last season when he added an Australian accent for Courtney's part. That was glorious.



Wow Ginger look at you calling Violet a ***** aha I can assure you a lot of people consider you the ***** of the season. This episode is getting me upset.


----------



## shunishu

they are just trying to make them look bad and crush their spirits, cause they know they don't stand a chance.  which is sad, cause they really don't need to go there.


ads again.. i'm crying..


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Wow Ginger look at you calling Violet a ***** aha I can assure you a lot of people consider you the ***** of the season. This episode is getting me upset.



She definitely is! Although after the show, lots of people call her a sweetheart and she definitely seems that way! During the show, not so much :x

Thank you jesus after this episode I'm going somewhere because I need to breathe omg


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Gingers look was the weakest -.-


----------



## Peebers

OMG wtf is Kennedy wearing?? She's wore SO much better than that outfit. bURN IT AND GET ANOTHER ONE 

I dislike the pants Vi's wearing, but other than that, she looks fierce!

GINGER LOOKS TERRIBLE OMG BURN IT AND GET ANOTHER ONE TOO GINGER YOU'VE DONE BETTER

Pear looks amazing! I dislike the hair though, wish she would have gone with another style!(


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl got me in tears


----------



## Geoni

Gimmi stream links.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Gimmi stream links.



Here ye here ye


----------



## Geoni

nevermind saw earlier post


----------



## shunishu

i dont know what u guyslies are tlking about i just see ads every 1 1/2 minutes ...


toxic,,, yeah u can totally feel her pain..


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Kennedy was ugly in that outfit along with Ginger. I lived for Pearls and her moment. I also like Violets but agree on the pants. Ugh that part before critiques got me when it got to Pearl.


----------



## Geoni

shunishu said:


> i dont know what u guyslies are tlking about i just see ads every 1 1/2 minutes ...



welcome to tv


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Kennedy was ugly in that outfit along with Ginger. I lived for Pearls and her moment. I also like Violets but agree on the pants. Ugh that part before critiques got me when it got to Pearl.



Sobbing because I couldn't hear it very well. Argh. Going to have to wait until later in the day so I can download it and hear what the hell they said.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Sobbing because I couldn't hear it very well. Argh. Going to have to wait until later in the day so I can download it and hear what the hell they said.



I cried ugh anyways omg we're close to the end of the episode


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> i dont know what u guyslies are tlking about i just see ads every 1 1/2 minutes ...
> 
> 
> toxic,,, yeah u can totally feel her pain..



Really? From the TV or the stream site? I haven't seen any ads so far. (From the site)

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I cried ugh anyways omg we're close to the end of the episode



SOBBING KEEP VIOLET SAFE

RU DONT **** THIS UP


----------



## shunishu

yeah but its tv ads + ustream ads,... too much.. anyway


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Really? From the TV or the stream site? I haven't seen any ads so far. (From the site)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SOBBING KEEP VIOLET SAFE
> 
> RU DONT **** THIS UP



I'm sure Violet is safe


----------



## Peebers

Crtique time im ****ting my pants and sobbing holy **** my heart is beating faster than when my crush hugged me hEL p

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm sure Violet is safe



Yea pretty much


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Crtique time im ****ting my pants and sobbing holy **** my heart is beating faster than when my crush hugged me hEL p
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yea pretty much



I'm scared for pearls


----------



## Peebers

Saved the best for last uhmm...???

Alaska did it first and better #notsorryboutit


----------



## Beardo

If Kennedy and Ginger bring up age...

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND SHE DID

I S2G


----------



## Peebers

Beardo said:


> If Kennedy and Ginger bring up age...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND SHE DID
> 
> I S2G



ALSO GINGER AnD MISS FAME ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AGE ? ?  ? ?

uhhmmmmmm


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Really Ginger and Kennedy wow you tooo are really low attacking both

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm officially done with them. They're the dumbest people I've seen on the show. Your age shouldn't matter. Kennedy leave and Ginger I hope you lose.


----------



## Peebers

It's almost the lipsync. 

*hugs you all* May Ru not **** this up. Because if she does, I've had it.

OFFICIALLY.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

They're making it sound like Ginger wins -.-


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> They're making it sound like Ginger wins -.-



I think Kennedy got a pretty good edit earlier- she didn't **** up the video or anything, so??

They're probably trying to throw us off.


----------



## shunishu

"there'S one last-.. michelle visage ..... pros and cons?" xD

i honestly dont know what ginger is talking about and making up.. thats why i said earlier i'd never trust her... -_-


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

But Gingers critique made it sound like she was the best competitor of this season when she's not. They clearly want a big girl winner.

I'm scared for this final lipsync


----------



## Peebers

*is sad because there's a Magnum ad but it's not the one with Willam* 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> But Gingers critique made it sound like she was the best competitor of this season when sees not. They clearly want a big girl winner.



no onnpononononononononononoooo 

Call Latrice for that, please.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg ahhh scared now don't break my heart RU


----------



## Peebers

Will the commercials just finish omg I have to go at 10 and I still haven't brushed my teeth fml

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg ahhh scared now don't break my heart RU



AHHHH **** THE LIPSYNC IS ALMOST HERE IM SWEATING DEAR GOD HELP US ALL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you ****ing kidding me they actually did the top 4 lipsync thing AGAIN? dear god

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pearl's stage slide lMAO


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Spoiler



I'm so ****ing happy omg hahaha that's what Kennedy gets ahhhh yes


----------



## shunishu

Spoiler



wtf  ugh

yeah but i'd rather have kennedy stay than ginger.. oh well


----------



## Geoni

Spoiler



Oh hey the poster was right. Poor Kennedy though she did well. :C


----------



## Peebers

ANNDD THE EPISODE IS DONE K BYE 



Spoiler



sob kennedy y did u have to go


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violet or Pearl should win RU listen please 

VOTE VIOLET AND PEARL


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> --





Dad said:


> --



Please put these in spoilers guys!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

That's what happens when you judge someone about their age. Karma got you :3 happy with the result


----------



## Geoni

I can edit mine. 



Spoiler



Kennedy deserved top 3 more than ginger though wtf


----------



## shunishu

its only us 4 reading this and we all saw it so who cares..


----------



## Beardo

Current mood


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I can edit mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy deserved top 3 more than ginger though wtf





Spoiler



Agreed but Ginger has a shot of winning sadly



- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Current mood



Totally me right now. Now let's hope RU crowns the right girl.


----------



## shunishu

Beardo said:


> Current mood








haha sry this randomly popped up in a search ^^


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed but Ginger has a shot of winning sadly
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Totally me right now. Now let's hope RU crowns the right girl.





Spoiler



Kennedy was a little thicker than any past winners though so... eh. Not that she's as big as Ginger. This should be about talent though, not size.


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> its only us 4 reading this and we all saw it so who cares..



True, but it's always nice to do it!


----------



## Geoni

Those random pictures on the stream now that the show is over...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> True, but it's always nice to do it!



But you didn't spoiler the things we should have put in spoilers!


----------



## shunishu

"this is not americas next topmodel"


----------



## Geoni

So is the top 3 going to be its own episode or is it just a reunion?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy was a little thicker than any past winners though so... eh. Not that she's as big as Ginger. This should be about talent though, not size.





Spoiler



I strongly agree but with that critique I think they just made it sound like Ginger won already. Violet deserves this to **** all those peoples mouths that judged her. I feel like they'll crown Ginger just so we can have a big girl winner.


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly agree but with that critique I think they just made it sound like Ginger won already. Violet deserves this to **** all those peoples mouths that judged her. I feel like they'll crown Ginger just so we can have a big girl winner.





Spoiler



I mean I really liked Ginger when she did her Adele and Edith Massey impressions and she was a really down to earth and friendly queen for the first half of the season but now she's just a sad kinda shady. At least Kennedy was more of a sisterly shady.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I really liked Ginger when she did her Adele and Edith Massey impressions and she was a really down to earth and friendly queen for the first half of the season but now she's just a sad kinda shady. At least Kennedy was more of a sisterly shady.





Spoiler



from the start Ginger rubbed me wrong from the start. No offense to her or any of her fans but I don't find her inspiring. That comment that she made about age and maturity shows how low she is. Some that low shouldn't represent RU. I'm over Ginger and hopefully Violet or Pearl prove her that a young queen can win an handle taking that title.


----------



## shunishu

the world is moving on..


----------



## Geoni

Spoiler



Already tired of putting things in spoilers. Also I agree with you at this point, although I wonder if Ginger was just eventually showing her true self. I wish somebody had stepped in and told her she was being problematic though, that way I could root for all three of these final tree.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Already tired of putting things in spoilers. Also I agree with you at this point, although I wonder if Ginger was just eventually showing her true self. I wish somebody had stepped in and told her she was being problematic though, that way I could root for all three of these final tree.





Spoiler



same.

Violet keeping quiet and not responding to both Kennedy and Ginger showed that she's more mature than them. At this point I'm convinced it was rigged for Ginger to win. Violet could also take it which is a better option. Or who knows maybe RU will shock us by letting Pearl win. I'm extremely nervous for the crowning and the only thing I picture is Ginger getting crowned.


----------



## Geoni

Also lets not forget, the curse of Pearl continues.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Also lets not forget, the curse of Pearl continues.



Haha. to all the Pearl haters look at her now. She definitely earned her spot. 

#TeamPearl #TeamViolet


----------



## shunishu

haha yes... next to leave is michelle visage


---
honestly pearl was on point from the start .. 
this whole endless wakeup-drama was such bs
also pearl was one of the few if not only who didnt call violet a *****
ginger was all in there against both.. so i dont wanna listen to her calling herself professional


----------



## Heartcore

Can one of you Kitty Gurls link me to where I can watch the episode? Preferably via PM so I don't have to view spoilers. Thanks I love you all


----------



## Geoni

So...catching up on this last episode. Why are all four of these queens suddenly turning shady and vicious. It's not just Ginger it's all four of them. Like they were so kind to eachother all season unlike other seasons. And then those dinners with Ru seemed so maudlin.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> So...catching up on this last episode. Why are all four of these queens suddenly turning shady and vicious. It's not just Ginger it's all four of them. Like they were so kind to eachother all season unlike other seasons. And then those dinners with Ru seemed so maudlin.



I don't even know. I wasn't shocked by Kennedy nor Ginger. It was expected for them to be that way. Violet and Pearl got me off guard. Maybe they're hungry for the win or tired of being put down by Kennedy and Ginger.


----------



## Ramza

Genuine question. When do the cars come?
Will they turn into cars like in the Utena movie?


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: MY THOUGHTS ON THE ELIMINATED QUEEN



It's disappointing to see Kennedy leave, but I saw it coming. Regardless, she made it way farther in the competition than I thought she would and I'm happy for her. She had a lot more C.U.N.T. than I thought she would!





Spoiler: MORE T FROM LEAKER



-Kennedy knew she was going home.
-They think Pearl may not have enough "oomph" to win.
-They (personally) want Violet to win, but think she may be too controversial
-Ginger was pegged as the winner by producers, but they were not expecting her to get so much hate from viewers.
-Katya was eliminated because she didn't fit into the "TOP 4 STORYLINE" of the "Look Queens" VS. the "Old Lady Brigade" (even though Katya is 32)



Regardless of who you're rooting for, I think we need to take time and realize that this is a heavily edited reality TV show and that these are real people and that they're all sisters in the end. I think some of you are taking it a bit too seriously and it's showing. EVERYBODY SAY LOVE.



LyraVale said:


> Got me thinking, they should do a Where Are They Now of some of the queens you don't see as much of from past seasons. Or have they already done that and I missed it? :/


They did that a while back with Season 1-2 or Season 1-3 queens... I can't remember if Season 3 queens were included.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Spoiler: MY THOUGHTS ON THE ELIMINATED QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> It's disappointing to see Kennedy leave, but I saw it coming. Regardless, she made it way farther in the competition than I thought she would and I'm happy for her. She had a lot more C.U.N.T. than I thought she would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE T FROM LEAKER
> 
> 
> 
> -Kennedy knew she was going home.
> -They think Pearl may not have enough "oomph" to win.
> -They (personally) want Violet to win, but think she may be too controversial
> -Ginger was pegged as the winner by producers, but they were not expecting her to get so much hate from viewers.
> -Katya was eliminated because she didn't fit into the "TOP 4 STORYLINE" of the "Look Queens" VS. the "Old Lady Brigade" (even though Katya is 32)
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of who you're rooting for, I think we need to take time and realize that this is a heavily edited reality TV show and that these are real people and that they're all sisters in the end. I think some of you are taking it a bit too seriously and it's showing. EVERYBODY SAY LOVE.
> 
> They did that a while back with Season 1-2 or Season 1-3 queens... I can't remember if Season 3 queens were included.



LOOVVEE <3 But yes, it kinda makes me sick to see all these people commenting on Katya's tweets, posts, etc. that Kennedy is disgusting, trash, bla bla bla because her and Kennedy are good Judys are even Katya says that it irks her. (I'll try to find the source later, it was on reddit. It was a summary of Katya's FOF podcast.) 



Spoiler: mleep



YAS! I'm very happy for Kennedy and I hope she's very successful in the future. 

Violet? Controversial????? how ;-;
And yes, Pearl I.M.O (Mine, not yours so nobody attack me ;- c.U.N.t (this is based DURING the show! She's definitely worked on her lipsyncing skills and we can all see that from her recent performances.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: I HAVE THE RECEIPTS.



Okay, it wasn't directed to Kennedy, but Jasmine. I still think it applies, though. 




			
				blogginglife said:
			
		

> -she does not agree with the Ginger/Kennedy hate for throwing shade cuz THEY'RE DRAG QUEENS IN A MOTHER****ING COMPETITION. She also thinks the Jasmine Masters death threats are racially motivated and it makes her sick.



Receipts here



[spoiler="How I feel about Kennedy's elimination]Not me, but I found it on reddit and it sums my feelings up, word for word.



> I'm not a big fan of her, though I do respect her, and I think it's kind of sad how people are "yass" and "the witch is dead" for no other reason than comments she made. If you took all of that away, you would see a fierce queen in a competition that's a ****ing pressure cooker and who still delivered big time. But my point is, what do we get from celebrating her sashaying? Does it bring back a queen who left before? Does it change anything that's happened before? No.
> Did she deserve to leave? Perhaps, but she certainly doesn't deserve the animosity.


[/spoiler]


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Spoiler: MY THOUGHTS ON THE ELIMINATED QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> It's disappointing to see Kennedy leave, but I saw it coming. Regardless, she made it way farther in the competition than I thought she would and I'm happy for her. She had a lot more C.U.N.T. than I thought she would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE T FROM LEAKER
> 
> 
> 
> -Kennedy knew she was going home.
> -They think Pearl may not have enough "oomph" to win.
> -They (personally) want Violet to win, but think she may be too controversial
> -Ginger was pegged as the winner by producers, but they were not expecting her to get so much hate from viewers.
> -Katya was eliminated because she didn't fit into the "TOP 4 STORYLINE" of the "Look Queens" VS. the "Old Lady Brigade" (even though Katya is 32)
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of who you're rooting for, I think we need to take time and realize that this is a heavily edited reality TV show and that these are real people and that they're all sisters in the end. I think some of you are taking it a bit too seriously and it's showing. EVERYBODY SAY LOVE.
> 
> They did that a while back with Season 1-2 or Season 1-3 queens... I can't remember if Season 3 queens were included.





Spoiler



how could they not expect hate for Ginger. Ginger knew she was going to be on tv and didn't care about what she said or say. They also mad her look that way on tv so I'm not shocked. Violet may have been a ***** from the start and now she's like able but Ginger on the other hand remains shady. Honestly Violet may have done some stuff but look at how far she's comes in such a short time. Her not winning thi season wouldn't make sense then people would go crazy on Ginger just because she won. If they really sent Katya home for that stupidness it ridiculous. They're not judging on talent but on what tye want to see. This old drag and new drag is annoying to see since Ginger and Kennedy I force it on you. Honestly we need to see new and old put together and that girl is Violet. If Ginger wins she should be prepare for some nasty people. I do think Pearl has earned her spot in the top three but I agree what tye have to say. Her drag is perfect but if she would've added some personality and charisma she would be good. Overall I understand the show is edited in a way and mostly script but only two of the top thre should be there.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how could they not expect hate for Ginger. Ginger knew she was going to be on tv and didn't care about what she said or say. They also mad her look that way on tv so I'm not shocked. Violet may have been a ***** from the start and now she's like able but Ginger on the other hand remains shady. Honestly Violet may have done some stuff but look at how far she's comes in such a short time. Her not winning thi season wouldn't make sense then people would go crazy on Ginger just because she won. If they really sent Katya home for that stupidness it ridiculous. They're not judging on talent but on what tye want to see. This old drag and new drag is annoying to see since Ginger and Kennedy I force it on you. Honestly we need to see new and old put together and that girl is Violet. If Ginger wins she should be prepare for some nasty people. I do think Pearl has earned her spot in the top three but I agree what tye have to say. Her drag is perfect but if she would've added some personality and charisma she would be good. Overall I understand the show is edited in a way and mostly script but only two of the top thre should be there.





Spoiler



Pfffpp!! Zeiro's leaker though- they spill half truth tea and half lie tea.


----------



## Aryxia

Spoiler: Ginger thoughts



Honestly, Minj was one of my favourites in the meet the queens video, but over the course of the season she's become kind of eh for me. The way her commentary was edited made her seem arrogant & hypocritical for me. Oh well. If Violet doesn't win, I'll be a bit disappointed :L


----------



## Heartcore

Yay. My babies made it to the finale.

#teampearl #teamviolet


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Heartcore said:


> Yay. My babies made it to the finale.
> 
> #teampearl #teamviolet



I was so happy hopefully one of them takes the crown

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Spoiler: Ginger thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, Minj was one of my favourites in the meet the queens video, but over the course of the season she's become kind of eh for me. The way her commentary was edited made her seem arrogant & hypocritical for me. Oh well. If Violet doesn't win, I'll be a bit disappointed :L



I have a feeling it's her between Ginger.


----------



## Geoni

I like how Violet and Pearl have conducted themselves in this episode, both with the old lady brigade and with the whole 'lets get emotional moments for our lgbt audience to feel better' setup with the lunch and the children photos. Violet and Pearl didn't bank on that and Pearl especially didn't let what was obviously an abusive childhood situation give her an excuse for screen time when she could have.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I like how Violet and Pearl have conducted themselves in this episode, both with the old lady brigade and with the whole 'lets get emotional moments for our lgbt audience to feel better' setup with the lunch and the children photos. Violet and Pearl didn't bank on that and Pearl especially didn't let what was obviously an abusive childhood situation give her an excuse for screen time when she could have.



Pearl straight up made me cry. I liked what Violet had to say too.


----------



## shunishu

Spoiler



just watched untucked....i can't believe ginger and kennedy honestly ... how they stand there yelling around trying to get pearl&violet to say that they werent awful to them, knowing exactly what they said and meant with it.. thats some real abuse-dynamics, if you ask me.. and they go on and on...
if, as ginger said they werent trying to hurt them, then why is she so desperate to get their approval, like some apologist, when they already said multiple times that they dont care.
and u can tell that pearl&violet know exactly what they are trying to do.

that is really messed up.
i know these closed up situations can be stressful and mess with people but geez.
i know there's editing but she said all those things all season.. but anyway. moving on..
ginger knew that pearl was in a vulnerable position and kept coming for her without any reason whatsoever.

cant believe michelle called kennedy unprofessional and noone commented on gingers rotten speech..


----------



## Aryxia

Spoiler



Just watched untucked and holy crap that was just the last nail in the coffin for Ginger imo. The whole time it just seemed like she was just trying to cover her ass for her shady comments, and it was just distasteful, really. Seriously Ginger, where was your maturity in the situation? Her whole tirade wasn't even nearly as choppy as some of her earlier commentary, so it's hard to play the editing card. Even if she was coaxed (which was probably happening,) into being a total a-hole, Pearl clearly was not in the mood to talk, and The Bitter Old Lady Brigade should at least have had the decency to respect that and keep the conversation light-hearted.
Kennedy at least had a redeeming moment with Violet. Ginger's apology just seemed really forced, and even if she really did mean it, Pearl was clearly uncomfortable, and she needed her space, especially after what she had to do on the main stage.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Can you guys give me a link or is it on youtube?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I'm dumb I kept looking on the logo tv channel on youtube xD I forgot it's on wow presents

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



I'm not half way done with the episode but I already dislike Ginger even more along with Kennedy. Ginger all of a sudden wants to be your best friend. What annoys me is that they both claned up to come for both Violet and Pearl for the stupidest reason. Also that every drag queen should do a pageant.  Tf they clearly aren't pageant queens so stfu. Gingers that friend that you trust and then she goes and backstabbs you. Yes I get it's heavy edited abd that we take it to far with the comments but don't come at me with that anymore. Gingers getting hate for the way she is. Supposedly she's "nice" but I doubt that. The show isn't gonna edit you saying different things. Ugh I'm done with these two thank god Kennedy went home. Her and her dumb faces were annoying me. Now I'll try to enjoy the rest of the episode.


----------



## shunishu

this untucked shouldve come with a trigger-warning tbh
I'm REALLY glad pearl does not apologize for having been hurt.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> this untucked shouldve come with a trigger-warning tbh
> I'm REALLY glad pearl does not apologize for having been hurt.



I think untucked just ruined it for Ginger. It showed her true colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Prediction about who wins this season



out of the top three Violet is most likely to win. There's a realistic possibility that Pearl might win because of her fan base. All you see is #TeamPearl. After this last untucked I feel like Ginger straight up messed up. Anyways don't forget to vote for #TeamViolet and #TeamPearl


----------



## shunishu

but fanbases didnt factor much into past winners


----------



## Zeiro

Untucked had me CACKLING... Oh god, I love Kennedy.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> but fanbases didnt factor much into past winners



True true. I just have a little hope Pearl can win. It's most likely Violet.


----------



## Peebers

I have some reunion T! You can choose not to spoil yourself and wait for the episode or go ahead like me! 



Spoiler: All T, All Shade



Preshow started with Bianca coming out and doing some stand up/hosting, as she was introducing the pre-show acts. She was hilarious. First performance Latrice Royale, who absolutely KILLED it with her new single Weight. Moves for your nerves. After Latrice, Adore Delano came out and sang I Adore U. Her sunglasses got stuck in her wig early in the number, and remained for the entirety of her performance. I loved it. 

Then Haus of Edwards performed and they were spectacular dancers (lip syncs left something to be desired, but the energy was great.) Then Michelle came out and led the audience in some generic reaction shots. Applause, standing ovations, laughing, shock, disapproval, etc.

On to the show. The queens were introduced:

Tempest was wearing what Mimi wore in the Christmas challenge, only better constructed. She looked amazing. (Side note, Mimi looked breathtaking, too.)

Sasha looked super cute in a pink and black gown and big brunette hair. Beautiful makeup. There were pink nails painted on her black opera gloves.

Jasmine wore a beige gown with sequins and wavy side swept hair.

Mrs. Kasha Davis worse a silver and black fringe gown. It was pretty but meh.

Kandy wore a huge dress with an electric green corset top and like 1000 yards of black tulle. Her hair (and Kennedy's hair and 

Jaidynn's hair) was very sculptural. Like a hot wheels track or a who from Whoville.

Max look simply stunning with a simple combed back gray wig, black bra and mustard blazer with zodiac signs on it and a cane. Very cute.

Jaidynn wore pretty green mermaid style gown.

Fame wore a beautiful black and (purple? I can't remember) gown that was so tight she couldn't sit. But she looked stunning.

Trixie served pink Barbie realness. Very cheap meets couture. Loved it.

Katya wore a red sequined cape with black and white chevron lining and a cat suit underneath. Short blonde bob. Touched her vagina a lot.

Kennedy looked pageant ready in her black and silver gown.

Ru worse a silver sequined dress. It was wonderful, exactly what you'd expect for this kind of occasion.

After all the girls were introduced, we got to watch each of the top 3 lip sync to an original song written for them (with backup dancers) and then they did their interviews with Ru, had fan questions read by former contestants and each had a little video montage of supporters from back home and footage from the show.

Ginger was first. Her song was Pray and Slay with a gospel theme. VERY intricate choreography. Cough. Her interview was the best because her answers were well thought out and articulate.

Next came Pearl. I think she had the best looks of the top 3 (with Violet a very close second, I just like Pearl's all white very simple styles.) Her song was called Sleepwalking. It was the worst written of the 3 songs. She had her dancers dressed as unicorns. She did not do her Pearl Arms. I wish she had. Her interview was very laid back. 

One of the fan questions, read by Alaska, was "Why does everyone want to **** you?" or something like that. I personally liked that she didn't take the interview too seriously, but I'm sure people will read her for it.

Next was Violet. Awesome burlesque performance. Black outfit that ended in just nipple tassels and panties and a feather boa. Her song was something like So Many Daddies So Little Time. No mention of Frankie Malone. No mention of the Sharon Needles crown controversy. Her interview was really earnest, and mostly about her confidence.

After that was the interviews with the other contestants. Katya got the biggest response BY FAR, even bigger than the top 3. 

Followed by Max and Trixie. I don't remember all the details, but here's a nugget about each one:

Tempest's kids wanted to know why Ru didn't like her anymore.

Sasha talked about Sasha Belle's Drag Race and Ru made a joke about hearing from her lawyer. (Sasha was really sweet.)

Jasmine got a message from her idol, Patti LaBelle.

Mrs Kasha Davis was a telemarketer but had to quit after the show because her voice is too distinctive.

Kandy moved to Puerto Rico when she was 10. Before that she lived in Connecticut.

Max didn't really get any probing questions, but was asked a lot about her helping the other girls when they were struggling. No 
mention of her shady elimination edit, unfortunately, but they did mention her "accent." Latrice and Ru threw some really funny shade, but Max explained it's not an accent, it's elocution. As a voice and speech teacher, I was so happy for her for sticking to her guns.

Jaidynn got messages from her mom and brother showing their love and support. I definitely cried, it was very sweet.

Miss Fame was all over the place and I loved it. Plus she brought out an *ACTUAL LIVE CHICKEN*.

Trixie did her Ru Paul impression and cried talking about how drag changed her life.

Katya asked Ru to pee on her.

Kennedy spoke a lot about her dance training and her on and off relationship with her mom. (It's on now)

Ru also gave a wonderful speech (with a video visual aide) about how the hate in social media is negating all the advancement in the gay community. Basically, she said we need to stop being such shady hateful *****es. And she's right. It was so needed.

Katya obviously won Miss Congeniality. It was presented by BenDelaCreme and Michelle Visage connected at the **** in pink leopard spandex jumpsuits like Ginger and Sasha.

Finally the crownings. YOU ALL ARE GOING TO GAG TO DEATH ON BIANCA'S LOOK. It literally made me gasp. First they crowned Ginger who dedicated it to her grandpa, then Pearl who said no words could describe the feeling only a look (Pearl face. I LIVED.) and then Violet who said "I can't breath COME THROUGH!". Violet is the only one Ru said "All hail your new queen" and "If you can't love yourself..." and "Everybody say love" after the crowning.

Then it ended.

Source here!



------

It's very long, it covers the reunion from start to finish! Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> I have some reunion T! You can choose not to spoil yourself and wait for the episode or go ahead like me!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All T, All Shade
> 
> 
> 
> Preshow started with Bianca coming out and doing some stand up/hosting, as she was introducing the pre-show acts. She was hilarious. First performance Latrice Royale, who absolutely KILLED it with her new single Weight. Moves for your nerves. After Latrice, Adore Delano came out and sang I Adore U. Her sunglasses got stuck in her wig early in the number, and remained for the entirety of her performance. I loved it.
> 
> Then Haus of Edwards performed and they were spectacular dancers (lip syncs left something to be desired, but the energy was great.) Then Michelle came out and led the audience in some generic reaction shots. Applause, standing ovations, laughing, shock, disapproval, etc.
> 
> On to the show. The queens were introduced:
> 
> Tempest was wearing what Mimi wore in the Christmas challenge, only better constructed. She looked amazing. (Side note, Mimi looked breathtaking, too.)
> 
> Sasha looked super cute in a pink and black gown and big brunette hair. Beautiful makeup. There were pink nails painted on her black opera gloves.
> 
> Jasmine wore a beige gown with sequins and wavy side swept hair.
> 
> Mrs. Kasha Davis worse a silver and black fringe gown. It was pretty but meh.
> 
> Kandy wore a huge dress with an electric green corset top and like 1000 yards of black tulle. Her hair (and Kennedy's hair and
> 
> Jaidynn's hair) was very sculptural. Like a hot wheels track or a who from Whoville.
> 
> Max look simply stunning with a simple combed back gray wig, black bra and mustard blazer with zodiac signs on it and a cane. Very cute.
> 
> Jaidynn wore pretty green mermaid style gown.
> 
> Fame wore a beautiful black and (purple? I can't remember) gown that was so tight she couldn't sit. But she looked stunning.
> 
> Trixie served pink Barbie realness. Very cheap meets couture. Loved it.
> 
> Katya wore a red sequined cape with black and white chevron lining and a cat suit underneath. Short blonde bob. Touched her vagina a lot.
> 
> Kennedy looked pageant ready in her black and silver gown.
> 
> Ru worse a silver sequined dress. It was wonderful, exactly what you'd expect for this kind of occasion.
> 
> After all the girls were introduced, we got to watch each of the top 3 lip sync to an original song written for them (with backup dancers) and then they did their interviews with Ru, had fan questions read by former contestants and each had a little video montage of supporters from back home and footage from the show.
> 
> Ginger was first. Her song was Pray and Slay with a gospel theme. VERY intricate choreography. Cough. Her interview was the best because her answers were well thought out and articulate.
> 
> Next came Pearl. I think she had the best looks of the top 3 (with Violet a very close second, I just like Pearl's all white very simple styles.) Her song was called Sleepwalking. It was the worst written of the 3 songs. She had her dancers dressed as unicorns. She did not do her Pearl Arms. I wish she had. Her interview was very laid back.
> 
> One of the fan questions, read by Alaska, was "Why does everyone want to **** you?" or something like that. I personally liked that she didn't take the interview too seriously, but I'm sure people will read her for it.
> 
> Next was Violet. Awesome burlesque performance. Black outfit that ended in just nipple tassels and panties and a feather boa. Her song was something like So Many Daddies So Little Time. No mention of Frankie Malone. No mention of the Sharon Needles crown controversy. Her interview was really earnest, and mostly about her confidence.
> 
> After that was the interviews with the other contestants. Katya got the biggest response BY FAR, even bigger than the top 3.
> 
> Followed by Max and Trixie. I don't remember all the details, but here's a nugget about each one:
> 
> Tempest's kids wanted to know why Ru didn't like her anymore.
> 
> Sasha talked about Sasha Belle's Drag Race and Ru made a joke about hearing from her lawyer. (Sasha was really sweet.)
> 
> Jasmine got a message from her idol, Patti LaBelle.
> 
> Mrs Kasha Davis was a telemarketer but had to quit after the show because her voice is too distinctive.
> 
> Kandy moved to Puerto Rico when she was 10. Before that she lived in Connecticut.
> 
> Max didn't really get any probing questions, but was asked a lot about her helping the other girls when they were struggling. No
> mention of her shady elimination edit, unfortunately, but they did mention her "accent." Latrice and Ru threw some really funny shade, but Max explained it's not an accent, it's elocution. As a voice and speech teacher, I was so happy for her for sticking to her guns.
> 
> Jaidynn got messages from her mom and brother showing their love and support. I definitely cried, it was very sweet.
> 
> Miss Fame was all over the place and I loved it. Plus she brought out an *ACTUAL LIVE CHICKEN*.
> 
> Trixie did her Ru Paul impression and cried talking about how drag changed her life.
> 
> Katya asked Ru to pee on her.
> 
> Kennedy spoke a lot about her dance training and her on and off relationship with her mom. (It's on now)
> 
> Ru also gave a wonderful speech (with a video visual aide) about how the hate in social media is negating all the advancement in the gay community. Basically, she said we need to stop being such shady hateful *****es. And she's right. It was so needed.
> 
> Katya obviously won Miss Congeniality. It was presented by BenDelaCreme and Michelle Visage connected at the **** in pink leopard spandex jumpsuits like Ginger and Sasha.
> 
> Finally the crownings. YOU ALL ARE GOING TO GAG TO DEATH ON BIANCA'S LOOK. It literally made me gasp. First they crowned Ginger who dedicated it to her grandpa, then Pearl who said no words could describe the feeling only a look (Pearl face. I LIVED.) and then Violet who said "I can't breath COME THROUGH!". Violet is the only one Ru said "All hail your new queen" and "If you can't love yourself..." and "Everybody say love" after the crowning.
> 
> Then it ended.
> 
> Source here!
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> It's very long, it covers the reunion from start to finish! Just thought you guys would like to know.





Spoiler



omg does that mean Violet wins.!!!?


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg does that mean Violet wins.!!!?





Spoiler



Maybe..? I think Ru did this with past seasons too. They're probably just going to edit her saying them after they crown the actual winner. However, I do have a huge feeling it will be Violet.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe..? I think Ru did this with past seasons too. They're probably just going to edit her saying them after they crown the actual winner. However, I do have a huge feeling it will be Violet.





Spoiler



Ohhh I see. I can't wait any longer. I'm hoping it's Violet but there's a chance is could be Ginger or Pearl.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I see. I can't wait any longer. I'm hoping it's Violet but there's a chance is could be Ginger or Pearl.





Spoiler



Whoever it is, they have some BIG shoes to fill. Bianca has done a lot and is a workhorse. She set the bar up really high and I'm curious to see if this year's winner can live up to it, and maybe- surpass the bar and set it even higher.


----------



## Fhyn_K

This final three has me very whelmed.


----------



## Peebers

Fhyn_K said:


> This final three has me very whelmed.



This one has me underwhelmed lmao


----------



## Peebers

Fhyn_K said:


> This final three has me very whelmed.



This one has me underwhelmed lmao


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Fhyn_K said:


> This final three has me very whelmed.



How was dragcon? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want to wait for the finally -.- crown Violet or Pearl already


----------



## Zeiro

The producers know that this year's winner will not be as big as the past few winners and they're okay with that.

About the multiple winner tapings, they do that every year. During Season 6, they even taped all four of the Top 4 being eliminated and sashaying away. Nobody knew if they were in the Top 3 until the show actually aired and it was Darienne who ended up getting the boot.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> The producers know that this year's winner will not be as big as the past few winners and they're okay with that.
> 
> About the multiple winner tapings, they do that every year. During Season 6, they even taped all four of the Top 4 being eliminated and sashaying away. Nobody knew if they were in the Top 3 until the show actually aired and it was Darienne who ended up getting the boot.



So does that mean Pearl and Violet have a chance of winning and Ginger doesnt? 

It must suck because waiting that long to find out if you've made it is too much.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> So does that mean Pearl and Violet have a chance of winning and Ginger doesnt?
> 
> It must suck because waiting that long to find out if you've made it is too much.


All three have a chance of winning, all that's been said is that none of them will likely be as popular as past winners (such as Bianca Del Rio).

And I know that the waiting gave Courtney Act a lot of anxiety.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> All three have a chance of winning, all that's been said is that none of them will likely be as popular as past winners (such as Bianca Del Rio).
> 
> And I know that the waiting gave Courtney Act a lot of anxiety.




Ohhh I get it now.

Not surprised. If I were in the top 4 I'd be desperate to find out if I made top three or not.


----------



## Geoni

Check out what Bianca will be wearing during the reunion/finale crowning:



Spoiler


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Check out what Bianca will be wearing during the reunion/finale crowning:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



GOOODDD SHE'S BEAUTIFULLLLLLLL <3 

She looks better than this year's top 3. #sorryboutit


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Saw it yesterday and she looked stunning


----------



## Fhyn_K

I found out that I really wanted Kennedy to win.


----------



## Geoni

The thing about Bianca though, is that she is sort of a stand-up/insult queen first and foremost, which makes her an entertaining face in the drag world - and honestly that's what I've seen drag queens focus on irl when I've seen them - they're as much comedians as they are lip-syncing dancers. None of these queens are going to bring that to the scene like she did so they're overshadowed. As much as I like Pearl and Violet, they're almost purely lip-sync dance performers so I don't think they're going to be as exciting as Bianca. Ginger is a little more well-rounded because she can do both acting and lip-syncing very well, as much as she hasn't shown favorable colors these past few episodes and in the end I like the other two better. She might represent the Ru-Paul brand a little better, but the editing in the final episode hints towards painting her as the villain and Violet as the upstanding queen and person in general. 

That being said, if Violet embraces the burlesque vibe she puts on the stage sometimes (you don't see it as often on the show), she could have some very showy-shows and use money to visually stun her audiences. In the end, I definitely think this is what's going to happen and I honestly think it should, as talented as the other two are. She has a strong sense of what she wants and will know what to do with newfound fame and her very obvious ambition. I find it great that I didn't like her a few episodes ago but I've come to warm up to her. There's a lot about that ambition/loneliness conflict I understand. 

Pearl I think is the most emotional and cathartic of the queens and has the strongest character and depth in general, with the sleepy drug-addled android wife thing she has going on. There's a lot she's saying with her drag that makes it appealing, and of course out of drag Pearl has a unique sense of humor that I personally jive with and is just downright adorable when she puts on pearlface. She's been through a lot and comes off as very tired of life, but I think also tries to come off as finding humor and quirkiness in that. That's why she vibes with a younger generation the way an older generation will find hard to understand - and Ru belongs to that older generation, so I don't think she'll be chosen. 

Anyways, those are my thoughts. Also, done spoiling stuff, if you want to complain just don't lmao. You've had a few days.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I see Katya and Ms Kasha Davis as being the most popular queens from this season for years to come, personality-wise. Miss Fame beauty tip wise.


----------



## LyraVale

I was all about the spoilers before, but now I'm trying not to ruin it for myself. So it's getting harder to lurk here. ***Stressing cuz I'm nosy and I wanna know what you guys are talking about!***

Meanwhile, I'm rewatching the whole season, because...I want to. XD

So, don't mock me if I'm wrong, but I think the final 2 are going to be Ginger and Violet. It's going to be a statement about conventional drag versus new style of drag, or I guess, pageant versus artistic. 

(Sad because Pearl has been my favorite all along. Handsome Pearl, and his amazing personality. One of the queens I wish I could be friends with IRL. But I do think Violet's drag is just a bit stronger. I relate to Pearl's fla-say-duh attitude, cuz I think that's how I would be...that's how I've always done **** in my life...and it gets you far, but not to the top. :C )

I'm starting to see why people like Ginger. Now that I'm paying attention to her, I'm realizing I may have misjudged her talent. But I think the issue for me is that, when I look at her drag, I just see her as pretty. And yes,maybe it's a challenge for her, because of being a curvier girl, but...really, why? Plus everyone has some challenge or other to overcome. 

Even out of drag, you can see her pretty face, it's not THAT big of a transformation. Still, I'm willing to give her credit for her acting/singing. But other than that, I still don't like her attitude and competitive cattiness.

Overall, I see her, I think "hmm, pretty", and then I forget her. Honestly, her drag is not memorable or inspiring to me. 

Violet is beautiful too, but there's much more! Seriously, the more I see of Violet, the more I want to see. I love her look, I want her confidence, and I'm envious of her artistry. You never know what she's going to look like coming down the runway. And you wouldn't ever guess it by looking at her out of drag...she looks like a completely different person in drag. 

So, yeah, basically, if Violet doesn't win, then I'm going to be pretty shocked. To see Violet and Pearl go all at once, would be too effing much!!! (Ok, seriously, this show. I need to rethink my life maybe. I almost don't want the season to end.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I get what you mean bout Ginger. Yes she can sing and act but her drag isn't inspiring. She has like no fashion taste. Every week it's be same hair color and nothing really impressive. I would've like Ginger but her attitude is bad. I understand it's a competition and all but honestly ever since the last untucked you saw her true color. We don't need a fake backstabbing queen to win. The editing shouldn't be an excuse anymore. 

Violet on the other hand impressed me. At first I didn't think I would like her because of her first impression but as the season progressed, I started to like her. For her age she's truly talented. Yes she can't sing or act like Ginger but Violet is a high fashion queen. On untucked when she told Kennedy to be proud of herself was amazing. I feel like Violet would be able to spread confidence to those who don't have it. I also liked that she didn't give up when it wasn't her type of challenge. Almost every challenge this year was set up for Ginger but they didn't let Violet shine with her sewing skills. Overall Violet may be controversial but she has lots to offer for a queen her age. Ginger may have said she wasn't mature enough to take the title but I don't see it as you have to be older just to represent rupaul. She kind of reminds me of RU when RU was starting drag. They both have that confidence and ambition. Violet should be the winner in my opinion because not only is she talented but she fought for her spot there unlike Ginger that had it made with all the acting challenges.

Pearl....how I loved this one after episode one. I'm happy she came this far because I've never seen anything like Pearls drag. It's inspired me. Plus I find it cool that she's very laid back and not dramatic like Ginger. Being that calm in a competition is strange. I would be freaking out almost everyday. So I have to give her that. Didn't she state that Pearl was like a robotic queen? If so then I understand how she lipsyncs differently which I find to be amazing. Her fashion is simple to me but memorable. On the final episode she could see she tried and I admire her for that. I do have a feeling that she won't win but she's inspired me and earned her spot there. 

Kennedy, I thought deserved to be in the top three more than Ginger. Towards the end I grew to like Kennedy even though she had her Ginger moments. Her getting sent home kind of left me sad not only because Ginger made it but because she was more deserving. If Kennedy was top three with Pearl and Violet then I would've been for all three. 

These are my opinions of the queens. I have to agree withLyraVale if Violet doesn't win I'm going to be upset and I'm going to think the show was rigged for Ginger with all the acting and singing challenges. I have a little hope for Pearl but no matter what she's a queen I will remember. 
#TeamViolet #TeamPearl


----------



## Fhyn_K

I really have to see what Pearl and Violet can do and build with the win. Violet is a lot easier, mind you, but as for Pearl I don't know what she can offer that I haven't already seen or can do better than other queens.


----------



## Zeiro

https://instagram.com/p/29z4vlM44b/


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would've like Ginger but her attitude is bad. I understand it's a competition and all but honestly ever since the last untucked you saw her true color. We don't need a fake backstabbing queen to win. The editing shouldn't be an excuse anymore.



I give Ginger a bit of credit for feeling bad about it, and trying to apologize (even though she didn't apologize so much as justify). Some people are like that, they push you under the bus to save themselves. SMH. I wouldn't be able to like myself if I did that.

I agree about Kennedy being more deserving. She surprised me a few times. She had high highs and low lows though, so IDK if I could support her winning overall. It was sad to see her go though, she tried really hard.

And as for Violet, her confidence came off as *****iness and as if she felt she was superior to everyone, so I had a hard time at first with her too. But now I really want to learn from her confidence. I like how she said "no one else was going to believe in me, so I had to do it myself"...good for her for that, I wish I'd thought that way when I was her age.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I give Ginger a bit of credit for feeling bad about it, and trying to apologize (even though she didn't apologize so much as justify). Some people are like that, they push you under the bus to save themselves. SMH. I wouldn't be able to like myself if I did that.
> 
> I agree about Kennedy being more deserving. She surprised me a few times. She had high highs and low lows though, so IDK if I could support her winning overall. It was sad to see her go though, she tried really hard.
> 
> And as for Violet, her confidence came off as *****iness and as if she felt she was superior to everyone, so I had a hard time at first with her too. But now I really want to learn from her confidence. I like how she said "no one else was going to believe in me, so I had to do it myself"...good for her for that, I wish I'd thought that way when I was her age.



Ginger is simply two faced. She's that friend that backstabbs you. Anyways her apology seemed force just so Pearl wouldn't feel hurt. I rather her not apologize than be fake. Plus gingers at the bottom of the list when it comes to votes. No saying that rupaul will base it off of that who wins but it shows she's not liked. I doubt rupaul will crown a queen that the public dislikes. Her Bianca edit came of as she meant what she was saying. At this point I see it between Violet and Pearl who wins. Violet has more to offer plus she already came out with some new item. Rumor has it her and Pearl will be releasing music. Violet would be the best choice for a winner. Hoping to see her get crowned. If Ginger wins I'd be shocked. The public would not respond well to that and she'll get tons of backlash.


----------



## Zeiro

Ooh gurl, we got some Bitter Betties on here tonight.

Anyways, if any of you happen to live in South Florida, Ginger will be filming the music video for her debut single this Monday and you have a chance to be in it! http://fluidsurveys.com/surveys/d-VbD/ginge-minj-video/


----------



## shunishu

spoiler alert: ru paul wins everything.. again..


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> At this point I see it between Violet and Pearl who wins. Violet has more to offer plus she already came out with some new item. Rumor has it her and Pearl will be releasing music.



Together?!


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Together?!



Not together, but they will be releasing music. 

TBH I see music as a cheap way to stay relevant. Don't do it unless you can actually sing.


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> Ooh gurl, we got some Bitter Betties on here tonight.



Who??...



Peebers said:


> Not together, but they will be releasing music.
> 
> TBH I see music as a cheap way to stay relevant. Don't do it unless you can actually sing.



Or unless you're gonna put out an actually good quality song. I hear a lot of filler songs, or random parodies/covers. 

I guess they all wouldn't keep doing it if it wasn't profitable, but I can't be bothered to keep up with these queen's "music" careers all the time.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Who??...
> 
> 
> 
> Or unless you're gonna put out an actually good quality song. I hear a lot of filler songs, or random parodies/covers.
> 
> I guess they all wouldn't keep doing it if it wasn't profitable, but I can't be bothered to keep up with these queen's "music" careers all the time.



The only ones I really keep up with  are the ones I know who can actually sing- Willam, Courtney, Manila (Although she autotunes too much imo) and Adore.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> Together?!



Umm not sure I guess for the reunion they tell us about what they want to do. I'm guessing they go their own ways and release their own music.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> The only ones I really keep up with  are the ones I know who can actually sing- Willam, Courtney, Manila (Although she autotunes too much imo) and Adore.



I agree with that and a little but of Jinkx.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Not together, but they will be releasing music.
> 
> TBH I see music as a cheap way to stay relevant. Don't do it unless you can actually sing.



I'm actually excited to see what Pearl releases. Her song choices when she performs are amazing so I'm hopping something of that nature. I'm totally confused on what Violet will release.


----------



## shunishu

toxic .. imagine arca producing for/with pearl ... i mean they are both in ny underground.. and pearls music taste is amazing 

one can hope. but I'm sure Pearl knows many musicians ^^


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> snip.



I love Jinx so much. I just wanna squeeze her uGH  <3 

I am too though. ;v; Violet probably would release something like Rubber Doll?


----------



## oswaldies

the guy whos pearl is hot


----------



## Peebers

awkwardswedishfish said:


> the guy whos pearl is hot



And the sky is blue. 

Milk is hotter for me tho. I feel with Courtney- I'd make an exception for him.


----------



## shunishu

well, let's just wait and see. it's coming anyway. who knows their songs might be really good.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> toxic .. imagine arca producing for/with pearl ... i mean they are both in ny underground.. and pearls music taste is amazing
> 
> one can hope. but I'm sure Pearl knows many musicians ^^



I'd be soo happy. Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> I love Jinx so much. I just wanna squeeze her uGH  <3
> 
> I am too though. ;v; Violet probably would release something like Rubber Doll?



Jinkx looked stunning for the crowning. I'll be fine if Violet releases something similar to Rubber Doll. I see Violet releasing a like of clothes.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'd be soo happy. Lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Jinkx looked stunning for the crowning. I'll be fine if Violet releases something similar to Rubber Doll. I see Violet releasing a like of clothes.



If I could afford them I would buy them so hard tbh 
And yes! She looked so happy when she got crowned. YAS <3


----------



## shunishu




----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I dint want to wait any longer for the finale. I'm desperate and nervous.


----------



## Peebers

What does this thread do inbetween season, anyways?? die? :v 

//it would be quite fun to speculate which queens we think are going to be on s8! already team kim chi haha


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> //it would be quite fun to speculate which queens we think are going to be on s8! already team kim chi haha


I love Kim Chi! I want to see her and some other good Chicago queens on the show, like Trannika Rex, Ruby Dee, Shea Coulee, and Sissy Spastik. Still waiting for LA queens like Vicky Vox, Rhea Litre, and Mayhem Miller to get on. They've all auditioned before.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> I love Kim Chi! I want to see her and some other good Chicago queens on the show, like Trannika Rex, Ruby Dee, Shea Coulee, and Sissy Spastik. Still waiting for LA queens like Vicky Vox, Rhea Litre, and Mayhem Miller to get on. They've all auditioned before.



OMG yes I love Sissy! <3 

It would be quite fun to see Biblegirl on the show, tbh.


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> OMG yes I love Sissy! <3
> 
> It would be quite fun to see Biblegirl on the show, tbh.


Sissy for sure auditioned for Season 8! She posted this two weeks ago. One of the audition tape challenges is to create an outfit using only things you can buy at the dollar store.

And Biblegirl is quite a riot... We've DMed eachother on Instagram a few times, she's a total sweetheart. It'd be hilarious to watch how she interacts with other queens on the show.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Sissy for sure auditioned for Season 8! She posted this two weeks ago. One of the audition tape challenges is to create an outfit using only things you can buy at the dollar store.
> 
> And Biblegirl is quite a riot... We've DMed eachother on Instagram a few times, she's a total sweetheart. It'd be hilarious to watch how she interacts with other queens on the show.



Yes! That's how I knew about her. I love it and I really want her to get on the show so I can see what else she can do <3 

I know! She seems like a total sweetheart! IKR. The producers won't have to make any drama- she'd make drama every episode haha


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> Yes! That's how I knew about her. I love it and I really want her to get on the show so I can see what else she can do <3


Was it the Reddit post? That, uh, that was mine haha. I got really excited when she posted it and had to share.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Was it the Reddit post? That, uh, that was mine haha. I got really excited when she posted it and had to share.



PFFF HAHA YES. Thank you for sharing! I can't wait to see what else she comes up with lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kennedy talks about her elimination! 

I suggest that you guys read it! She's such a sweet person, sadly most of the fandom doesn't think that way.


----------



## Aryxia

Peebers said:


> PFFF HAHA YES. Thank you for sharing! I can't wait to see what else she comes up with lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kennedy talks about her elimination!
> 
> I suggest that you guys read it! She's such a sweet person, sadly most of the fandom doesn't think that way.




Kennedy deserves more kudos than she gets. Not only does she take care of her sister on a drag queen's salary, but she's continued her career even if it strained her relationship with her family. She was also in the navy for a whole three years before the US gov't. got rid of the Don't ask, Don't tell policy and has still spoken highly of it, despite how hard it must have been being a effeminate as she is.


Am I the only one that wants to see Bob the Drag Queen and Wendy Ho on S8?


----------



## shunishu

carmilla que linda for season 8 allthough dont think she would want to do it ^^


----------



## Peebers

Aryxia said:


> Kennedy deserves more kudos than she gets. Not only does she take care of her sister on a drag queen's salary, but she's continued her career even if it strained her relationship with her family. She was also in the navy for a whole three years before the US gov't. got rid of the Don't ask, Don't tell policy and has still spoken highly of it, despite how hard it must have been being a effeminate as she is.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that wants to see Bob the Drag Queen and Wendy Ho on S8?



Yes! i understand that not everybody likes her, but it ticks me off when people discredit her and what she's done.


----------



## shunishu




----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg I want Vicky Vox for season 8 then she could be the big girl winner 0.0


----------



## Geoni

Here's the thing about Kennedy though: She's a wolf. Not a wolf in sheep's clothing, like Ginger. Kennedy didn't realize that she was being shady in a not-so-good way, because she was raised in a different drag generation. 

I still cringe at condone vs conduct. Michelle calling that out might have been the reason she got eliminated lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah the editors are much shadier than any of the queens will ever be, Kennedy is right.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Here's the thing about Kennedy though: She's a wolf. Not a wolf in sheep's clothing, like Ginger. Kennedy didn't realize that she was being shady in a not-so-good way, because she was raised in a different drag generation.
> 
> I still cringe at condone vs conduct. Michelle calling that out might have been the reason she got eliminated lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But yeah the editors are much shadier than any of the queens will ever be, Kennedy is right.



Still laughing at that 'They cut up my speech like they were cutting a sandwhich' line. LIVING for that hahahah

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally watched Paris is Burning earlier today! I had to educate myself lmao 

Venus Xtravaganza was.. amazing, tbh. Bless her heart <3 

 However, I'll admit I didn't pay as much attention as I should've because I had it playing in the background while  looking at other stuff ; - ;


----------



## Geoni

Also the only thing I want from Season 8 is queens who obviously deserve to be there because they're bringing something new to the table and a bearded queen. Just because I think that would cause a stir and I can really appreciate bearded drag queen as its own statement.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and seasoned drag queens as guest judges.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Still laughing at that 'They cut up my speech like they were cutting a sandwhich' line. LIVING for that hahahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I finally watched Paris is Burning earlier today! I had to educate myself lmao
> 
> Venus Xtravaganza was.. amazing, tbh. Bless her heart <3
> 
> However, I'll admit I didn't pay as much attention as I should've because I had it playing in the background while  looking at other stuff ; - ;



What is Paris is burning? My friend was telling me but never showed me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> Also the only thing I want from Season 8 is queens who obviously deserve to be there because they're bringing something new to the table and a bearded queen. Just because I think that would cause a stir and I can really appreciate bearded drag queen as its own statement.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and seasoned drag queens as guest judges.



I think they should officially replace Ross And Carson


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Also the only thing I want from Season 8 is queens who obviously deserve to be there because they're bringing something new to the table and a bearded queen. Just because I think that would cause a stir and I can really appreciate bearded drag queen as its own statement.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and seasoned drag queens as guest judges.


I would cry if Conchita Wurst was a guest judge for a singing challenge. I would cry so hard.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> What is Paris is burning? My friend was telling me but never showed me...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should officially replace Ross And Carson



I'm sh** at explaining so I'll let Wikipedia do it for me- 

_"This documentary focuses on drag queens living in New York City and their "house" culture, which provides a sense of community and support for the flamboyant and often socially shunned performers. Groups from each house compete in elaborate balls that take cues from the world of fashion. Also touching on issues of racism and poverty, the film features interviews with a number of renowned drag queens, including Willi Ninja, Pepper LaBeija and Dorian Corey."_

I really suggest that you watch it, though.


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> What is Paris is burning? My friend was telling me but never showed me...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should officially replace Ross And Carson



I'd like to see Michelle, Merle, and Santino all judge a complete season together. But mostly Merle. The other two can have stupid tastes at times but I still adore them, especially Michelle.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> I'd like to see Michelle, Merle, and Santino all judge a complete season together. But mostly Merle. The other two can have stupid tastes at times but I still adore them, especially Michelle.



Michelle is a mom to most of the girls, and you can tell that she really does care about everyone. To some, she's like the super cool aunt that you go to for advice and you know that she'll always have you back.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'll watch it thanks ;3 

I live Michelle. I agree with Dad they should all judge one season together


----------



## shunishu

(i have another suggestion. both santino and michelle leave the show along with the 2 new judges  and no more guest judges.. problems solved forever) xD

toxic .. paris is burning  is  a documentary about black/latino queer&ball-culture in new york in the 80-90s or so.. its a must-watch
lots of iconic queer people and quotes..

i think its on youtube too
edit: voil?





- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Thank you. I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## LyraVale

Paris is Burning is pretty amazing. It's inspiring and has a lot of fun moments, but it also has a lot of sad moments. It's kind of an emotional roller coaster ride.

It's also just kind of amazing to see how in all these years, even though the world may have changed so much, people are still the same. Same hopes, dreams, fears, struggles...talent is still talent and inspiring.


----------



## shunishu

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Anyone excited for the born naked music video. I want to see Pearl smash.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Anyone excited for the born naked music video. I want to see Pearl smash.


I wanna see her boy hair showing from her wig sliding back.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> I wanna see her boy hair showing from her wig sliding back.



Wouldn't they edit that out....?


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Wouldn't they edit that out....?


Probably, but it would be funny if you could still kinda see it in the video.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Probably, but it would be funny if you could still kinda see it in the video.



Hahaha yup. Kind of sad Kennedy isn't in it. I liked her dance moves.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Hahaha yup. Kind of sad Kennedy isn't in it. I liked her dance moves.



IKR, now that she's gone, I kind of miss her. I got to appreciate her a lot more by the end. She's going to have a great career though...so I'm not sad for her. 

Do you think Pearl is going to change because of all this? I love his personality, and I love how he's very unique and seems genuine and deep. IDK, I just worry that the popularity he's experiencing might make him be different. Especially after the whole charging for pics thing at Drag Con. 

I felt so disappointed in Sharon and Jinx after they won, maybe they were always that way, but I felt like they weren't the same as I thought they were once they became "winners". I always like those outsider types though, because I relate--like John Waters said in an interview, something about being such an outsider, you don't even fit in with the other outsiders.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though, I think Sharon never seemed sweet. So it's not shocking that she has a terrible reputation now. 

And Jinx, in all fairness, still is a nice person. But I just mean that Jinx seemed very different as far as being a weirdo, or an outcast...but really she's just a theatre person. Theatre people are very---IDK how to explain it, snobby in a way. Ugh, hard to explain.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I don't think Pearl will change. She hardly changed on the show. I actually don't want her to change. I was happy to see she stayed true to who she was. Her laid back personality is cool in my opinion. It gives me a different look about drag plus it goes with her style. Just because she was calm doesn't mean she doesn't want to win. I found it annoying that RU would I guess force her to be a little different. Don't get me wrong RU knows what he's doing but really? Pearl is perfect the way she is. She even said on the first episode that Pearl is a robotic ***** or something along those lies. I'm glad she's still herself. Plus she can draw so she could do that little web series with raja. Or Pearl can release music because her taste in music is life. Idk I just want her or Violet to take the crown. Both have inspired me more than Ginger. I'd be shocked if Pearl actually won and Violet didn't but for now I think Vioket will win.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't think Pearl will change. She hardly changed on the show. I actually don't want her to change. I was happy to see she stayed true to who she was. Her laid back personality is cool in my opinion. It gives me a different look about drag plus it goes with her style. Just because she was calm doesn't mean she doesn't want to win. I found it annoying that RU would I guess force her to be a little different. Don't get me wrong RU knows what he's doing but really? Pearl is perfect the way she is. She even said on the first episode that Pearl is a robotic ***** or something along those lies. I'm glad she's still herself. Plus she can draw so she could do that little web series with raja. Or Pearl can release music because her taste in music is life. Idk I just want her or Violet to take the crown. Both have inspired me more than Ginger. I'd be shocked if Pearl actually won and Violet didn't but for now I think Vioket will win.



That's why I was asking you, because I know you love Pearl as much as I do. I also like his personality, and in the interviews, I think he's one of the funniest contestants. So yeah, I guess that's what I don't want to change. I want him to stay laid back, calm, and cool...so yeah, I want to know more about the person behind the character Pearl...since he seems cool.

As for drag Pearl, I actually was watching some of her performances on Youtube, and I agree, the song selection, and the performance style...she's very different from other people. You see so many people doing Gaga, Minaj, Beyonce, etc music/moves...I love that Pearl does her own thing. I'm sure she'll stay true to that, even as her performance evolves.

And yet, I don't think she'll win either. I'm pretty sure it's going to come down to Violet and Ginger. I hope Violet wins if that's the case. But Pearl has already won in a sense, since she has clearly been one of the biggest stars from this season.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl is jut perfect in my eyes. It's nice to see a queen with a different style other than what we usually see. I have a little hope for Pearl though. Reddit is making it sound like she actually has a chance of winning this season. I'd be crying tears of joy if she won. If not then Violet. I know I make it sound like I absolutely hate Ginger but I don't. I'm simply not inspired by her and her attitude and how she puts people down is a no no. At the end of the day we'll have Ginger fans defending her like we defend Pearl. I'm excited for this finale but at the same time really nervous. In my head I see Ginger winning but sites like reddit have me convinced it's between Pearl and Violet. How are you feeling about this finale.?


----------



## Peebers

Oh my goodness I'm dying. I saw this on my dash and some people actually believe this LMAO


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg lmao so it's not true right xD


----------



## shunishu

hahahaha


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg lmao so it's not true right xD



Nope! Pearl and Vi are both bottoms and Pearl has said that she mostly dates 'daddies'. 

i still ship it tho


----------



## shunishu

well, tastes can change ... but i think they just took the term pearlet too serious
bottoms can be couples too.. just sayin'.. and who knows anything anyway


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I don't think they'd be good for each other hahaha ohhh Pearl. Can't believe she like daddies xD 

I'm sorry but I wouldn't be able to date another bottom. How I that suppose to work xD also didn't Pearl say she was a top


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> well, tastes can change ... but i think they just took the term pearlet too serious
> bottoms can be couples too.. just sayin'.. and who knows anything anyway


Yeah, but how would that work? lmao


00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't think they'd be good for each other hahaha ohhh Pearl. Can't believe she like daddies xD
> 
> I'm sorry but I wouldn't be able to date another bottom. How I that suppose to work xD also didn't Pearl say she was a top



No, she's a bottom. .....i think.  I would find it kinda weird to be dating a 'daddy' then being a top ;v; Since the ones who usually date them are bottoms


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Yeah, but how would that work? lmao
> 
> 
> No, she's a bottom. .....i think.  I would find it kinda weird to be dating a 'daddy' then being a top ;v; Since the ones who usually date them are bottoms



lol yeah I see where you're coming from. Can't judge because different things float our boat. XD


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> lol yeah I see where you're coming from. Can't judge because different things float our boat. XD



True though! We don't really know much about the queens' personal lives and it's better to keep it that way ;o;


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## LyraVale

I don't see it either. I think it would be a really awkward pairing. Unless they're willing to make certain compromises... 

Maybe the rumor is just cuz it's fun, or maybe because they've performed together (I saw on some Youtube clips) at the same shows...and they're friends, so it's easy to jump to that conclusion.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> How are you feeling about this finale.?


 Same as you. I see Ginger's talent now, after re-watching the season, but her personality and attitude are not inspiring at all.


----------



## Peebers

Did you guys see the Ru-cap? I haven't but from what I've seen, it's hilarious lmao


----------



## shunishu

did i miss the finale? lol


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> did i miss the finale? lol



Nope! Still next week


----------



## shunishu

*_* good 
i just read "How are you feeling about this finale.?" & "Did you guys see the Ru-cap?" .. and was like oh crap xD


----------



## shunishu




----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So I saw 12 days if crowning and the premier for born naked. Ehhh it was okay.


----------



## Zeiro

The Born Naked music video just isn't the same without Kennedy.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> The Born Naked music video just isn't the same without Kennedy.



Agreed she brought more energy to it


----------



## Zeiro

Nabbed this from Reddit.


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Agreed she brought more energy to it



She was the best dancer there. Huge mistake editing her out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> Nabbed this from Reddit.



DED o m g


----------



## Geoni

Born Naked video was really bad, don't know why they felt the need to use footage from the show itself. At least we got Sissy That Walk. They better keep using it as the runway theme next season too.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Born Naked video was really bad, don't know why they felt the need to use footage from the show itself. At least we got Sissy That Walk. They better keep using it as the runway theme next season too.



No please. I'm getting sick of that song. I hope Ru uses Fly Tonight next season! 

And I actually really liked the outfit montage. Made me giggle, heh.


----------



## LyraVale

Did they make them get into all those outfits for the video? That must have taken so longggg...

I could never do drag, I'm so lazy. XD


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Did they make them get into all those outfits for the video? That must have taken so longggg...
> 
> I could never do drag, I'm so lazy. XD



Probably! -

---

I finally watched the music video in better quality, and tbh I love it more than STW! The only thing I dislike about it though is that the dancing scenes kinda felt lackluster and the random bursts of color. Gahd D: 

My favorite part was the outfit montage- YAASSS. Also, Ru slayed that all white look! Had me drooling <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Did anyone notice Pearl was in the middle? I noticed that Sharon was in the middle for her music video. The unexpected might happen and Pearl wins. I'm torn between her and Violet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also didn't understand why Gingers mannequin was skinny....?


----------



## Peebers

I read somewhere that Pearl will be producing the music, but not singing it. Like David Guetta. 

Could be wrong, though!


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The unexpected might happen and Pearl wins. I'm torn between her and Violet.



I'd be happy with either of them. 

But considering that it's a TV show, and they build characters and stories, via editing...I think the 2 with the most "story" would be Pearl and Ginger. Since Jinx and Sharon won, underdogs, and Chad Michaels, they almost set up a whole season for her (and Raven) because everyone wanted it...IDK. Bebe and Tyra, chosen by Rupaul's opinion alone, didn't work out too great for them. And Raja...I love Raja, but I love Manila too...I think that could have gone either way (probably why they're still both around). 

But they cater to fans too, and I see a lot of people wanting Violet. Though people don't love her personality in general still. I think she comes off as rude because she doesn't censor herself. I'd much rather someone be real like that though, so I don't mind her. And I love her everything else about her.


----------



## Geoni

Peebers said:


> I read somewhere that Pearl will be producing the music, but not singing it. Like David Guetta.
> 
> Could be wrong, though!



Yeah she's producing an album and the lyrics will be Italian. And it'll come out a day after the finale. Looking forward to what she pulls off because she has a great taste in music as a performer.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm soooo excited for her music omg 0.0 

I still see that's it's between Pearl and Violet. I don't think we're ready for a big girl winner. Plus this whole season was about how Pearl came out of her shell.


----------



## Geoni

I think the producers have danced around on who they want to have win this season based on the editing. At first, out of these three, Ginger seemed like the one who would go the furthest (and possibly win), then they started editing her shade as being a little more virulent midway and focused heavily on Pearl's story, but most recently they really painted it to seem like it's realized that the shade Ginger was throwing was unpopular and it's not going to get her win. 

And I don't believe for a second that Ru actually makes the decision herself, she makes whatever choice is the most popular and sensible so that the show continues to have successful viewership. Been reading some interesting tea lately, spilled by Willam of course (but youtube comments are bad sourcing lol).

So it's Violet or Pearl. Either is completely fine with me. If Violet wins Pearl will end up being the Nina Flowers of this season seeing where her interests are going.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Saw this on the season finale promo......does that mean Ginger wins ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> I think the producers have danced around on who they want to have win this season based on the editing. At first, out of these three, Ginger seemed like the one who would go the furthest (and possibly win), then they started editing her shade as being a little more virulent midway and focused heavily on Pearl's story, but most recently they really painted it to seem like it's realized that the shade Ginger was throwing was unpopular and it's not going to get her win.
> 
> And I don't believe for a second that Ru actually makes the decision herself, she makes whatever choice is the most popular and sensible so that the show continues to have successful viewership. Been reading some interesting tea lately, spilled by Willam of course (but youtube comments are bad sourcing lol).
> 
> So it's Violet or Pearl. Either is completely fine with me. If Violet wins Pearl will end up being the Nina Flowers of this season seeing where her interests are going.



May I have a link to the tea please?


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> View attachment 94766
> 
> Saw this on the season finale promo......does that mean Ginger wins ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> May I have a link to the tea please?



I would like some of that tea too please. ;p

Also, don't they record a version of each ending with each of the final 3 winning? Where did I read that...was it here?...Then when they actually air the finally, I guess that's when they pick which footage to use.


----------



## Geoni

Mind you, this is a youtube comment so it's sketchy tea. Careful drinking it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I honestly believe that they do choose the winner when they cast the queens. If you're sending someone to fight for the crown and they think they actually have a chance and you just crush it...is simply messed up. Why waste your time on the show might as well stay home.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I would like some of that tea too please. ;p
> 
> Also, don't they record a version of each ending with each of the final 3 winning? Where did I read that...was it here?...Then when they actually air the finally, I guess that's when they pick which footage to use.



Yes they film all three winning but I'm just confused by the promo and how it's Ginger. If she wins im officially done with this season. We should know when it comes to crowning on Monday. The queen in the middle usually wins so whoever is there will most likely win.


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> If she wins im officially done with this season.



...she'd be the winner at the end of the season finale.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> ...she'd be the winner at the end of the season finale.





Spoiler



looking through reddit people who attended the filming of the finale said Pearl was in the middle for crowning. I guess what we see in the promo is them before they do an outfit change for the crowning.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> Mind you, this is a youtube comment so it's sketchy tea. Careful drinking it.



Hmm...there's probably a lot of truth mixed with a lot of bs--like most rumors. Interesting though. I definitely think Willam stirs it a little, that's how she's managed to build herself up so much. She's VERY smart, which is part of what I love about her.

TBH, every last one of the contestants benefits from being on the show. So even if it's rigged, no one should complain. The longer you're able to stay on, the longer people have to see what you're about and go ahead and fall in love with you. That would be my attitude if I went on there.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I can't handle the wait for the final. Hopefully I'm not disappointed..


----------



## LyraVale

Anyone ever been to a viewing party at a bar?

I've never done it, and watching with a bunch of other (drunk) human beings who are exited...I'm sure it's really fun.

On the other hand, I really like to concentrate/watch intensely, so IDK lol.


----------



## Zeiro

Apparently Michelle Visage did not clap for Pearl when they filmed her taking the crown.


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Apparently Michelle Visage did not clap for Pearl when they filmed her taking the crown.



Nope! Michelle talked about that on reddit, and said it was not true. 

---

On that note, what do you guys think about the queens joining reddit? Courtney joined and so did Micheal.


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> Nope! Michelle talked about that on reddit, and said it was not true.
> 
> ---
> 
> On that note, what do you guys think about the queens joining reddit? Courtney joined and so did Micheal.


Oh, I didn't see that! Hmm...


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Oh, I didn't see that! Hmm...



If you make another mistake, I'm going to go paleho on you. I kid lmao 

But yeah, it doesn't sound like something Michelle would do tbh. She loves all the girls, and she's simply not like that :/


----------



## Royce

The best dressed is usually the winner thiugh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The one in the middle wins


----------



## JamesParker

... #TeamPearl

Because she is everything. Ginger is a bitter b****, and it annoys me that she always goes on saying Pearl and Violet are 'too young' to win or 'not mature enough.' Ginger is 29! She looks 40 so she hasn't got that much more experience on Pearl and Violet.

I hate that they film them all winning because it means the reaction you see on TV is pretty fake. I don't know they don't just do the finale live so everybody can watch together, or even film the finale in the day... edit what you want and then announce it live still.


----------



## Peebers

Honestly this makes me grit my teeth because Michael said that he "made" Ru. NO GURL. NAIXT. 

Ru doesn't owe him anything. He may have helped Ru get her first gigs, but it was Ru and her **** that helped her get to where she is now. 

Also- 







N A I X T


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

JamesParker said:


> ... #TeamPearl
> 
> Because she is everything. Ginger is a bitter b****, and it annoys me that she always goes on saying Pearl and Violet are 'too young' to win or 'not mature enough.' Ginger is 29! She looks 40 so she hasn't got that much more experience on Pearl and Violet.
> 
> I hate that they film them all winning because it means the reaction you see on TV is pretty fake. I don't know they don't just do the finale live so everybody can watch together, or even film the finale in the day... edit what you want and then announce it live still.



I completely agree about Ginger but people will blame it on the editing as usual. Ginger acts like she's so old when she's not. I'm hoping Violet or Pearl win so it could totally piss her off. At this point I'm freaking out for the finale. #TeamAnybodyButGinger #TeamPearl #TeamViolet


----------



## Aryxia

Peebers said:


> -snip-



Can't say I'm surprised, especially when you consider exactly how he killed Angel Melendez.


----------



## Peebers

Aryxia said:


> Can't say I'm surprised, especially when you consider exactly how he killed Angel Melendez.



I know. SMH.


----------



## LyraVale

I can't imagine someone being capable of that...even on drugs. So sad. 

I find him interesting only because I find sociopaths interesting. I'm so overly emotional, that I'm just very curious of people who have no emotions, remorse, empathy, etc.

This is slightly off-topic, but I highly recommend James St. James's books...he's HILARIOUS and so smart. I used to try to run into him when I first lived in LA, because I read on the WOW website at the time that he hung out at a club in Silverlake. I never did. T.T (This was 10 years ago though...dang I feel old now.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I didn't know that's the Michael you guys were talking about. He's still in prison though right? They let him use reddit?!...in prison???!!! yikes.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> I can't imagine someone being capable of that...even on drugs. So sad.
> 
> I find him interesting only because I find sociopaths interesting. I'm so overly emotional, that I'm just very curious of people who have no emotions, remorse, empathy, etc.
> 
> This is slightly off-topic, but I highly recommend James St. James's books...he's HILARIOUS and so smart. I used to try to run into him when I first lived in LA, because I read on the WOW website at the time that he hung out at a club in Silverlake. I never did. T.T (This was 10 years ago though...dang I feel old now.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I didn't know that's the Michael you guys were talking about. He's still in prison though right? They let him use reddit?!...in prison???!!! yikes.



I don't think he's in prison anymore. And he's not on reddit, as far as I know. (He's get downvoted to hell if he was lmao)


----------



## Zeiro

Yeah, Micheal is out of prison now. I saw a video of him being interviewed shortly after his release. Those were the hardcore club kid days, where everyone partied and had sex and did drugs and Ru was yet to be Supermodel of the World. Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## LyraVale

I would have thought if you did what he did you'd have to spend your life in prison. Guess I was wrong. 

I'm all for second chances and redemption and all that...but I don't believe for a second that he isn't the exact same person now that he was then. If anything, he's probably stayed at the same maturity level, while JSJ and Rupaul and Michael Musto and all of those club kids have lived and grown so much.


----------



## shunishu

can we not even go there..


----------



## Zeiro

Oh lord, Pearly said the T-word. 

https://instagram.com/p/3QV2WAoPQ3/


----------



## Peebers

Zeiro said:


> Oh lord, Pearly said the T-word.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3QV2WAoPQ3/



Oh dear. The comment sections are a mess. 

Oh deeaarrrr.


----------



## shunishu

Spoiler



i love how people always happily block out, that most drag artists are being called the t-word on a daily basis in a harmful way.
i love how cis people basically call a drag artist a cis man.
i love how people assume, that if you’re out of drag, attacks magically stop, because you’re suddenly male-looking-or-passing and ignore, that a lot of people do drag, because attacks and oppression on their MALE(or female) bodies full time are unbearable. which actually is a similar experience to trans-people.
(but that’s totally ok, right.. not harmful at all, right? you’re either trans or cis .. that won’t cause dysphoria for anyone on the SPECTRUM at all, right? also it leaves out people who haven’t actually fully transitioned or are pre-op or decided not to transition or are afraid to be trans and try on their first bra, from protection.. but thats ok, right? it leaves out choice and personal integrity, which should be in the center for transactivism. it opens up opportunity for general objectification. 
it implies that, if you haven’t fully transitioned, you are less-than and not to be considered.. that is absolutism and ableism.)
what these commenters are doing is attacking and causing dysphoria to people who are trying to empower themselves.
when i hear commenters trash and oppress male bodies and gender expression, that isn’t feminism or transactivism, that is trans-erasure, trans-silencing, trans-misoginy, denial of trans-journey, denial of trans-oppression.
(hello? trans-men exist! trans-women are born in a male/wrong body they can’t function in and have to find a way to get out of/ make it work, which won’t necessarily include hormones and transition. it’s not actually a realistic option for every trans-person. if you oppress male bodies, you are just complicating the process tbh)
i do agree that you should be mindful using language, but when you call someone out, you should be very careful of your own language and the damage and triggering you’re doing as well.. you are missing the point of your own argument..  anyway.. 
(tired of this conversation…)
(tired of transphobia masked as transactivism)



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## shunishu

kennedy voice: "ohoh-oh-ohoh, i see..."


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearls and Viokets highlight videos are perfect <3


----------



## shunishu

katya's adorbs
she just won... again.. 
i mean


----------



## shunishu

do u think ru paul plays animal crossing? can u imagine....




hilarious^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

His town is all about drag xD


----------



## shunishu

come'on honey  bee... come'on isabelle come'on tarantula
let's get sickening11!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i actually said come'on honeybee multiple times while playing before
#justiceforlaganja


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> come'on honey  bee... come'on isabelle come'on tarantula
> let's get sickening11!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i actually said come'on honeybee multiple times while playing before
> #justiceforlaganja



Do a death drop like her 0.0


----------



## shunishu

"next time you do a death drop reverse that and drop dead"
i wasn't dissing laganja.. i like huh .. i think she was treated horribly wrong, framed and bulldozed over by everyone else and editing
the actual GREAT tragedy of rupauls drag race </3

that people didnt embrace her or took her serious like they did everyone else, was just because laganja was more effeminate.. and thats that


----------



## Bowie

RuPaul's Drag Race is coming to UK television and I'm so excited for it!


----------



## Peebers

NEW MUSIC, SQUIRRELFRIENDS! <3 

Willam and Alaska- 
Help these hookers out by donating or doing the ride!






Courtney- 
Help this Australian hooker by buying her track for how little or how much you want here!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Bowie said:


> RuPaul's Drag Race is coming to UK television and I'm so excited for it!



Let's see which new queens  capture our hearts


----------



## Peebers

Courtney's voice sounds _really_ off in Ecstasy, IMO. I wish she stuck with her normal voice! I hope the next track is her regular voice lmao 

Still love that song! Have it on replay.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

OMG thanks for sharing I'm gonna listen to them now


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> OMG thanks for sharing I'm gonna listen to them now



GO GO GO! <3


----------



## shunishu

yawn.. old news... yawn ^^dont forget to donate!!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I love the one by Willam and Alaska. Courtney sounds super different but I enjoyed both songs


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I love the one by Willam and Alaska. Courtney sounds super different but I enjoyed both songs



Loved how they asked Taylor not to sue them! LMAO <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Loved how they asked Taylor not to sue them! LMAO <3



Hahah I couldn't figure out it was Blank Space until the end but this version is better xD


----------



## Zeiro

Katya and Kennedy had a rematch.

https://instagram.com/p/3S70vyM7yU/


----------



## shunishu




----------



## shunishu

katyadorable


----------



## Peebers

NEW MUSIC YET AGAIN! COME THRUUUU <3

The girls' albums are out on amazon and you can listen to the previews there.

*Pearl* = Pleasure
_(Probably released June 2.)_





*Miss Fame* = Beauty Marked
_(Probably released June 9)_





*Violet Chachki* = Gagged
_(Probably released June 30.)_



​
- - - Post Merge - - -

u can all thank me btw for keeping y'all updated : ^ ) 

nah jk. THOUGHTS ON THE ALBUUUMMSSSS? <3 

Personally, I love Fame's the most! (Altho that's also maybe because I love her a lot) But, some of her songs sounds like Lana Del Rey's and I love Lana's music! <3


----------



## Geoni

Really not sure about Violet's potential with music, since she claims to have never done it before on the show. 

Fame is...okay. Pearl I'm looking forward to, I feel like she'll be pulling out some bangers rather than do what every other drag queen does when they try and make music. Which is to bore the heck out of me. Unless you're Ru.


----------



## shunishu

really curious for the full versions of pearl's songs .. you cant really tell much from the previews..
also hope ssion(cody critcheloe) is directing one of her videos.. that would be amaze


----------



## Peebers

MOOREE MUSIC

jk  j k nah i forgot to put willam's album in 

*Willam* = Shartistry In Motion



​
===========

On another note though.. All of these album covers are horrendous, save for Pearl. The fonts are terrible.


----------



## Geoni

Finally found some of the samples of Pearl's album and...just give her the crown please. So she can have sales and distribution money and continue making music. Violet seems to be going for the same thing but other than Harlequin and Show Off, it's a mess.  I heard Ginger Minj is also doing a music album. Not sure what to expect there.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Finally found some of the samples of Pearl's album and...just give her the crown please. So she can have sales and distribution money and continue making music. Violet seems to be going for the same thing but other than Harlequin and Show Off, it's a mess.  I heard Ginger Minj is also doing a music album. Not sure what to expect there.



I like that Pearl stuck to what she knew and didn't try to sing. Girl really can't sing IMO.

Ginger has some good pipes, but I'm not really sure what route her music will go tbh


----------



## Zeiro

Ginger did a collab with Margaret Cho for her new album.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg I wanna hear Pearls music

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love all of them but totally excited for Pearls


----------



## Geoni

You can listen to it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Pleasure-Pearl/dp/B00YDWVDZC/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_1


----------



## shunishu




----------



## Jarrad

_Y'all so white and Anglo-Saxon._


----------



## Peebers

Jarrad said:


> _Y'all so white and Anglo-Saxon._



tbh i dont get that reference but yea ok bud


----------



## Jarrad

Peebers said:


> tbh i dont get that reference but yea ok bud



What's there not to get?


----------



## shunishu

@peebers u been sleepin on it


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

They both gave me life


----------



## Zeiro

Jarrad said:


> _Y'all so white and Anglo-Saxon._


YES I KNOW HOW TO SOP IT UP, GURL


----------



## shunishu

latrice<3

- - - Post Merge - - -





omg dont make me like a katy perry song arghhh.. also why isnt there a good video of this on youtube when there is on tumblr ugh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

One more day till crowning ;-;


----------



## shunishu

00ToxicLove00 said:


> One more day till cr(own)ying* ;-;


fixed*

crowning= crying+owning xD



i'm really excited for tomorrow too ^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> fixed*
> 
> crowning= crying+owning xD



Haha true true. Are you ready to see who becomes Americas next drag superstar?


----------



## shunishu

nope but katya already won...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> nope but katya already won...



She would've been one of the best winners


----------



## Zeiro

shunishu said:


> also why isnt there a good video of this on youtube when there is on tumblr ugh


Copyright laws! Blame Viacom.


----------



## shunishu

-_- literally every lip synch ever is on it
youtube /google is so annoying tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> She would've been one of the best winners


   did you see that 'can i asssssssk u a question'... she was so adorbs.. even alaska fell for her   that shared laugh in the end <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> -_- literally every lip synch ever is on it
> youtube /google is so annoying tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> did you see that 'can i asssssssk u a question'... she was so adorbs.. even alaska fell for her   that shared laugh in the end <3



Oh yeah I did lol I like how Katya is just natural when it comes to filming xD she knows how to interview people


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

When it comes to crowning on the finale do they all take turns in the middle?


----------



## shunishu




----------



## shunishu

can't sleep.. no drag race news -_-.... gonna listen to robyn...


----------



## LyraVale

shunishu said:


> can't sleep.. no drag race news



Ya but you're killing me with these videos! <3

...the vortex of drag race videos on youtube...beckoning...click on me, just one more...a beautiful, glittering blackhole sucking up all my time...



How will we survive when this season ends?




And when does the UK one start?


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Ya but you're killing me with these videos! <3
> 
> ...the vortex of drag race videos on youtube...beckoning...click on me, just one more...a beautiful, glittering blackhole sucking up all my time...
> 
> 
> 
> How will we survive when this season ends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when does the UK one start?



by obsessively listening to the queen's albums and stalking other queens' social media and trying to figure out who gets cast on s8


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> by obsessively listening to the queen's albums and stalking other queens' social media and trying to figure out who gets cast on s8



So basically what we're doing now? K, good to know. My heart will go on... bahahaha


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> So basically what we're doing now? K, good to know. My heart will go on... bahahaha



LMAO true though 

Hopefully Willam releases S3 of The Beatdown soon so we have something to talk about! The Beatdown was how I knew about drag race and started it. Willam is still my favorite queen of all time <3 (Then Courtney! Courtney is everything I wanna be o m g)


----------



## shunishu

i want a proper and good original latrice album and videos.. this remix thing doesnt do her justice even closely.. but we'll see

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> LMAO true though
> 
> Hopefully Willam releases S3 of The Beatdown soon so we have something to talk about! The Beatdown was how I knew about drag race and started it. Willam is still my favorite queen of all time <3 (Then Courtney! Courtney is everything I wanna be o m g)



Willam is my favorite too. She's the only one I've made an actual effort to go and see in person, but it wasn't a performance. It was a drag bingo thing in LA, which I think she does often. She was STUNNING in person too. I love her as much for her mind as her body. She'd be fun to be friends with.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Willam is my favorite too. She's the only one I've made an actual effort to go and see in person, but it wasn't a performance. It was a drag bingo thing in LA, which I think she does often. She was STUNNING in person too. I love her as much for her mind as her body. She'd be fun to be friends with.



You're so lucky! Did you get a pic with her? <3
Willam's body though. It's perfection tbh (Could you imagine if we put Courtney's head on Willam's body?  ? i would cry)


----------



## shunishu

the shade....


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm not even ready for this season to end.....


----------



## shunishu

lets all just not watch the finale and pretend its not over till next season starts


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm not even ready for this season to end.....



Same. This will be my first time experiencing off-season 

nOT READY


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> You're so lucky! Did you get a pic with her? <3



No, I was too chicken. T_T We totally made eye contact though. lol 

I love Courtney too, especially in Willam's videos. They make a great comedy duo.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> No, I was too chicken. T_T We totally made eye contact though. lol
> 
> I love Courtney too, especially in Willam's videos. They make a great comedy duo.



U WASTED A GOLDEN OPPORTUNITY //shakes u// 

They do! Alaska is also pretty funny though. I love the AAA girls lmao


----------



## LyraVale

So I'm watching S03E01...because, IDK, I'm bored. And it was a casting special. I WISH they would do that again. Or somehow make the auditions available. Katya's audition was on it, btw, if anyone wants to check it out. Also, some of the later queens.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> U WASTED A GOLDEN OPPORTUNITY //shakes u//



Haha, ikr, oh well. I'll just stalk her til I work up the courage someday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg, Jasmine Masters was on it too....she actually was cute...back then XD


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> So I'm watching S03E01...because, IDK, I'm bored. And it was a casting special. I WISH they would do that again. Or somehow make the auditions available. Katya's audition was on it, btw, if anyone wants to check it out. Also, some of the later queens.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ikr, oh well. I'll just stalk her til I work up the courage someday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg, Jasmine Masters was on it too....she actually was cute...back then XD



Season 3 is my favorite season to re-watch! It's simply the best and IMO, the runways in S3 top any season.


----------



## Zeiro

LyraVale said:


> So I'm watching S03E01...because, IDK, I'm bored. And it was a casting special. I WISH they would do that again. Or somehow make the auditions available. Katya's audition was on it, btw, if anyone wants to check it out. Also, some of the later queens. omg, Jasmine Masters was on it too....she actually was cute...back then XD


Mrs. Kasha Davis is in it too! And so is Tempest DuJour, but that was back when she was bigger, so she's hard to recognize. I believe Josyln Fox, Detox, and Alaska can also be seen.


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> Mrs. Kasha Davis is in it too! And so is Tempest DuJour, but that was back when she was bigger, so she's hard to recognize. I believe Josyln Fox, Detox, and Alaska can also be seen.



I saw all of them, except Tempest. 

There was a Puerto Rican queen that I thought was Detox at first, lol...I was like wow, she's really good at that accent. XD I feel dumb.


----------



## shinkuzame

I really have not much for this top 3. As much as I love Pearl...I'm not sure I would want her snag the crown and let's not get me started on how I feel about Ginger or Violet taking it home.

Katya was the real winner of this season and that's that.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> I really have not much for this top 3. As much as I love Pearl...I'm not sure I would want her snag the crown and let's not get me started on how I feel about Ginger or Violet taking it home.
> 
> Katya was the real winner of this season and that's that.



You sound v salty ijs 

But yeah, Katya was more or less the best person for the crown. She's well-rounded and could have done lots with the title.


----------



## shinkuzame

Just a wee bit salty, haha. I'll be happy for whoever goes home with it though...

JK, Give it to Katya or let Bianca keep the crown tbh.

But for real, I feel like if I had to guess who they are gonna give it to it will probably be Ginger.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> Just a wee bit salty, haha. I'll be happy for whoever goes home with it though...
> 
> JK, Give it to Katya or let Bianca keep the crown tbh.
> 
> But for real, I feel like if I had to guess who they are gonna give it to it will probably be Ginger.



Really? I'm feeling like they'll give it to Violet.
Although if Ginger did get it.. The uproar it would have me laughing for daays. 

#RECROWNTHECLOWN.


----------



## shinkuzame

Can you just imagine how distraught a lot of fans would be if Ginger wins? Well, there is gonna be the portion of people that do want her to win that would be rejoicing but from what I've seen, a lot of viewers are leaning more towards Violet or Pearl...which I can't blame them.

I'll be rolling in the aisles if it does happen though. The backlash from some people will just be hilarious--

YAAAAAS. Bianca or bust.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> Can you just imagine how distraught a lot of fans would be if Ginger wins? Well, there is gonna be the portion of people that do want her to win that would be rejoicing but from what I've seen, a lot of viewers are leaning more towards Violet or Pearl...which I can't blame them.
> 
> I'll be rolling in the aisles if it does happen though. The backlash from some people will just be hilarious--
> 
> YAAAAAS. Bianca or bust.



I know. I'd love to see FB, Tumblr and Reddit blow up. I would honestly just laugh. 

Bianca is a workaholic. She has so much to do, and constantly flies from country to country and she has never complained. I love Bianca <3


----------



## shinkuzame

****, it will be a mess; but a glorious mess at the same time.

Oh girl, I know. I think it's admirable how hard she works, but I just absolutely love her (as well as Adore and Courtney.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shinkuzame said:


> Just a wee bit salty, haha. I'll be happy for whoever goes home with it though...
> 
> JK, Give it to Katya or let Bianca keep the crown tbh.
> 
> But for real, I feel like if I had to guess who they are gonna give it to it will probably be Ginger.



Don't say that ;-; if Ginger wins I'm going to go insane. We're not ready for a big girl plus nobody likes Ginger. Crown Pearl or Violet.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Don't say that ;-; if Ginger wins I'm going to go insane. We're not ready for a big girl plus nobody likes Ginger. Crown Pearl or Violet.


But I like Ginger.

I hate Bianca after what she said to Carmen Carrera last year. Transmisogyny at its finest.




			
				Bianca Del Rio said:
			
		

> And let?s face it. We wouldn?t know who the **** Carmen Carrera was if she didn?t ****ing get on Drag Race. Maybe she should take what?s left of her d*ck and stick it in her mouth and shut the **** up.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> But I like Ginger.
> 
> I hate Bianca after what she said to Carmen Carrera last year. Transmisogyny at its finest.



Well yeah I know :3 I think you're the only one on here that likes her.

May I ask what Bianca said to Carmen 0.0


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Don't say that ;-; if Ginger wins I'm going to go insane. We're not ready for a big girl plus nobody likes Ginger. Crown Pearl or Violet.


More people like Ginger than you'd think. 


Zeiro said:


> But I like Ginger.
> 
> I hate Bianca after what she said to Carmen Carrera last year. Transmisogyny at its finest.



*sharp intake of breath*

Didn't Carmen also say something about transsexuals too? I don't know what it was (LAGANJA MOMENTTT) but reddit dislikes her for doing it. or something....


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> But I like Ginger.
> 
> I hate Bianca after what she said to Carmen Carrera last year. Transmisogyny at its finest.



In her defense, Bianca goes after everybody. That's what makes her great. I'm sure it wasn't anything against Carmen being trans, it's just the most notable/discussed thing about Carmen since the show.

I also like Ginger's drag. It didn't leap out at me though. I found myself thinking, ok, she looks good. But nothing exceptional/breathtaking. So, I don't think she deserves to win compared to Pearl and Violet.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Well yeah I know :3 I think you're the only one on here that likes her.
> 
> May I ask what Bianca said to Carmen 0.0


Last year, during Season 6, trans activists were in uproar after the arguably offensive "female VS. she-male" mini challenge. This sparked up controversy regarding other aspects of the show as well, including the "You've Got Shemale!" bump and and RuPaul's unapologetic usage of the word "tr*nny". When Carmen made a video calling out RuPaul on his actions, Bianca later responded with the following:

_"There?s all this madness about **** we can say and **** we can?t say, and I?m sure most of you saw on Twitter today that Ru was speaking her mind. And I think this is actual proof ? I?m a man in a dress, and if it brings out straight people, black people, Asian people, then come and ****ing celebrate. It?s not that ****ing serious.
And let?s face it. We wouldn?t know who the **** Carmen Carrera was if she didn?t ****ing get on Drag Race. Maybe she should take what?s left of her d*ck and stick it in her mouth and shut the **** up"_​


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> More people like Ginger than you'd think.




I don't see how they could like her but yeah I noticed. I was pretty shocked. I just don't like how they say she was being "REAL" when she would say all the bad things about the other queens.


----------



## Zeiro

Peebers said:


> More people like Ginger than you'd think.
> 
> 
> *sharp intake of breath*
> 
> Didn't Carmen also say something about transsexuals too? I don't know what it was (LAGANJA MOMENTTT) but reddit dislikes her for doing it. or something....


She supposedly called out trans spokesperson TS Madison on Facebook for "giving trans people a bad name", but it turned out to be a fake account. Even if it was real, it wouldn't excuse what Bianca said.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Zeiro said:


> Last year, during Season 6, trans activists were in uproar after the arguably offensive "female VS. she-male" mini challenge. This sparked up controversy regarding other aspects of the show as well, including the "You've Got Shemale!" bump and and RuPaul's unapologetic usage of the word "tr*nny". When Carmen made a video calling out RuPaul on his actions, Bianca later responded with the following:
> 
> _"There’s all this madness about **** we can say and **** we can’t say, and I’m sure most of you saw on Twitter today that Ru was speaking her mind. And I think this is actual proof — I’m a man in a dress, and if it brings out straight people, black people, Asian people, then come and ****ing celebrate. It’s not that ****ing serious.
> And let’s face it. We wouldn’t know who the **** Carmen Carrera was if she didn’t ****ing get on Drag Race. Maybe she should take what’s left of her d*ck and stick it in her mouth and shut the **** up"_​




Wow..........I have nothing to comment about this.


----------



## LyraVale

Zeiro said:


> Last year, during Season 6, trans activists were in uproar after the arguably offensive "female VS. she-male" mini challenge. This sparked up controversy regarding other aspects of the show as well, including the "You've Got Shemale!" bump and and RuPaul's unapologetic usage of the word "tr*nny". When Carmen made a video calling out RuPaul on his actions, Bianca later responded with the following:
> 
> _"There?s all this madness about **** we can say and **** we can?t say, and I?m sure most of you saw on Twitter today that Ru was speaking her mind. And I think this is actual proof ? I?m a man in a dress, and if it brings out straight people, black people, Asian people, then come and ****ing celebrate. It?s not that ****ing serious.
> And let?s face it. We wouldn?t know who the **** Carmen Carrera was if she didn?t ****ing get on Drag Race. Maybe she should take what?s left of her d*ck and stick it in her mouth and shut the **** up"_​



Hmm...I can see why this is a touchy subject. But at the same time, I don't think fighting within the community helps anyone. Rupaul has done a LOT for drag, and opened a lot of doors. I don't think he deserves to be attacked, and that's probably what Bianca was saying. Let's stick together and celebrate, and have a laugh in the face of adversity. 

Also, I feel like the uproar about "tranny" and "she-male" is all kind of sudden. And it's great that transgendered people are being given the equal treatment they deserve, but part of the reason for that is shows like drag race helping to open people's minds (by entertaining, artistry, showmanship, comedy, etc).


----------



## shunishu

Zeiro said:


> But I like Ginger.
> 
> I hate Bianca after what she said to Carmen Carrera last year. Transmisogyny at its finest.



(yeah but carmen carrera wasnt exactly gentlelady towards drag race etc........ .. .. ... but anyway)
that's an insult-queen for ya..  lady bunny is the  same.. they always go below the belt.. which is part of their point, to see if audience listens and seeing how ****ed up & ignorant the audience is .. i get it, but thats part of why i'll never think she's funny..and i dont think not thinking she's funny is actually bad.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

The finale is here 0.0


----------



## shinkuzame

I'm watching the reruns that Logo is airing until the finale. Afadsklfj.


----------



## oreo

Hi guys, I'm not caught up to the latest episode but oh my goodness... Violet Chachki is so gorgeous. I'm jealous of her figure. She is just so flawless... ; ~ ;

Pearl is also a favorite of mine so far. This show is new to me and it already made me laugh hysterically like a hyena within the first episode! c:


----------



## shinkuzame

Welcome to the madness! 

It really has it's moments of pure hilarity but the shade and drama will be entertaining as well.


----------



## Geoni

People need to stop being so sensitive with something as light as 'she-mail' and tranny or anything Bianca says (she's an insult comic for god's sake), in the words of John Waters, "We've got bigger enemies."

And @toxic, we're ready for a big girl winner, just not this one.


----------



## oreo

shinkuzame said:


> Welcome to the madness!
> 
> It really has it's moments of pure hilarity but the shade and drama will be entertaining as well.


YES omfg, I'm already on episode 9, this show is addicting. o;
I'm praying Violet or Pearl wins at this point!


----------



## shunishu

are there any good streams for the finale happening?


----------



## shinkuzame

milkbae said:


> YES omfg, I'm already on episode 9, this show is addicting. o;
> I'm praying Violet or Pearl wins at this point!


If I had my choice, it would be Pearl given the other two she's against, but I was hoping for Katya through out the season.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> People need to stop being so sensitive with something as light as 'she-mail' and tranny or anything Bianca says (she's an insult comic for god's sake), in the words of John Waters, "We've got bigger enemies."
> 
> And @toxic, we're ready for a big girl winner, just not this one.



Yeah that's what I meant to put lol sorry about that


----------



## LyraVale

If ever there was a big girl who shoulda won, it would be Latrice. Bring her back!!! (And then crown her.) I'm STILL shocked that she didn't get into that top 3. And don't get me started on that season's "winner". XC


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shinkuzame said:


> If I had my choice, it would be Pearl given the other two she's against, but I was hoping for Katya through out the season.



Pearl for the win or Violet do it for the public RU


----------



## shunishu

i am FREAKING OUT


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> If ever there was a big girl who shoulda won, it would be Latrice. Bring her back!!! (And then crown her.) I'm STILL shocked that she didn't get into that top 3. And don't get me started on that season's "winner". XC



That's what I wanted. Latrice to be the big girl winner


----------



## shunishu

as alaska's put it: "big girls DO cry"
awkward white guy: "indeeed *confused look*"

- - - Post Merge - - -

latrice already won.. she is a LEGEND

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> as alaska's put it: "big girls DO cry"
> awkward white guy: "indeeed *confused look*"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> latrice already won.. she is a LEGEND
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Awww the video is blocked for me


----------



## LyraVale

Every time I see Bianca introduce someone in these clips, and then turn around and run for the curtains, I think of Kirsty Alley in Drop Dead Gorgeous:



Spoiler: at around 2:32 of this video











- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Awww the video is blocked for me



for me too :'c Nooooooo, Katyaaaaaaaaa Zamsdfdskfjdslkfjdsfsvaaaaaa


----------



## shunishu

use proxfree.com for region blocked videos, just change location to USA


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Katya should've won <\3


----------



## shunishu

lets skip the finale..  and watch katya videos all night..
im sorta happy tho, that katya escaped rupauls claws..


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

But but I want to see the finale and if it makes me sad then I'll watch mom.


----------



## LyraVale

shunishu said:


> use proxfree.com for region blocked videos, just change location to USA



Oh, thanks! Actually, it's not working in the US, so I changed it to UK and it worked. YAY KATYA!


----------



## shunishu

00ToxicLove00 said:


> But but I want to see the finale and if it makes me sad then I'll watch mom.



 ok lets watch till katya gets miss congeniality and then turn it off..
^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

shunishu said:


> ok lets watch till katya gets miss congeniality and then turn it off..
> ^^



Ummmm sure :3 who do you want to win this season 0.0 other than Katya


----------



## LyraVale

Dear Video Gods,

Please give me a video of Willam interviewing Katya or the other way around, or them just sitting next to each other in a waiting room somewhere or something...anything.


----------



## shunishu

LyraVale said:


> Dear Video Gods,
> 
> Please give me a video of Willam interviewing Katya or the other way around, or them just sitting next to each other in a waiting room somewhere or something...anything.


you know it's already been filmed or bound to happen..  adore and alaska already love katya







omg its raven on top model !! :O
I love how the description says this happened in 1987 lololol


----------



## LyraVale

Aw, back when ANTM was worth watching. *sigh*

Raven looks exactly the same as she does now though...that's kinda crazy.


----------



## shunishu

raven is another of those eternal "heartqueens" <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

She should've won!!!!!! ;-;


----------



## LyraVale

Seriously, they put her in flats...and she still looked cute! She makes it look effortless too. She's a pro.


----------



## shunishu

rujubeeeeeee



so many tears and memories tonighty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  "stream"



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/reddits-drag-race-stream
for later.. but be warned it had lots of ads last time...
hasnt started yet obviously.. if someone finds a better one please post..


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

What time does the stream start?


----------



## shunishu

when the show starts?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

In about two hours.......I'm not ready ;-;


----------



## Geoni

LyraVale said:


> If ever there was a big girl who shoulda won, it would be Latrice. Bring her back!!! (And then crown her.) I'm STILL shocked that she didn't get into that top 3. And don't get me started on that season's "winner". XC



She and Willam won that season anyways in terms of after-season fame.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> She and Willam won that season anyways in terms of after-season fame.



Willam is (IMO) the most successful girl from RPDR. Music, shows, sponsorships and even a commercial in Magnum. 

(but eyy it could also be my stanning for her)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Who's ready for this 0.0


----------



## Peebers

NOT ME OBVIII 

its in 19 mins

brb crying and clutching my pearls


----------



## shunishu

already so late?? whoops


----------



## LyraVale

Get ready beaches!!!!!



Haha, not really for me though, in CA. Does anyone have a link to a stream please? I want need it now... :c


----------



## Geoni

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/reddi...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150601173315

Same stream that was linked earlier in the thread is working for the finale right now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Americas next drag superstar is Pearl!!!!!!!


Please be true I'm not ready for this omg


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/reddi...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20150601173315
> 
> Same stream that was linked earlier in the thread is working for the finale right now.



YAYYY! Thank you, I forgot about that. XD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

It's on omg I'm not ready


----------



## Beardo

OH MY GOD I HAVEN'T BEEN THIS EXCITED IN YEARS


----------



## shunishu

u  have no choice


----------



## Beardo

VIOLET

SLAY ME!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

My heart is beating a lot


----------



## Beardo

Ginger's outfit isn't slaying me, but this song is!


----------



## Geoni

John my man, why you gotta root for the wrong queen?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I may sound heartless but I didn't feel bad for her at all plus that outfit was ugly. Agree with dad why would you go for Ginger. Her cruel words were coming from a place of "love" uhhh yeah girl **** up and get off the stage -.-


----------



## Geoni

Probably because she definitely did Edith Massey justice even though the show's sing-songy challenge should have just been a recreation, hurt to see them do that to John's movies.


----------



## Beardo

Oh my god

YASSSS PEARL WERRRRRK


----------



## Peebers

PEARL IS BEAUTOFUL OMGGG 

also hi i am back : ^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -

also u guys i have a good quality stream!! it looks rlly good and its better than the one i've been watching the past few weeks

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHAHA OMG THE CURSE OF PEARL WAS MENTIONED


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Hahaha Pearl is just so cute xD she makes me feel loved haha I love that her song and lipsync was true to who she was. Crown Pearl

#TeamPearl


----------



## Aryxia

I feel like no matter who wins tonight, ****'s gonna hit the fan.


----------



## shunishu

these ads are making me mad :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violet I love you 

#TeamViolet too


----------



## Geoni

I just cannot make a guess as to who will be crowned. I want to say violet because of her never lipsyncing and anyone who has won has had the same record, but Pearl is definitely the most popular of this season that's still in the running (Katya is popular too), and Ginger keeps getting a lot of hints of being the winner but they like to throw you off like that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Sasha looks stunning

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> I just cannot make a guess as to who will be crowned. I want to say violet because of her never lipsyncing and anyone who has won has had the same record, but Pearl is definitely the most popular of this season that's still in the running (Katya is popular too), and Ginger keeps getting a lot of hints of being the winner but they like to throw you off like that.



Exactly I'm so scared for crowning


----------



## Aryxia

Jasmine's Patti moment was soooo cute :'D


----------



## Beardo

SASHA LOOKS SO GOOD I'M CRYING OMG

NOT ENOUGH OF HER

AND THAT SBDR SHOUTOUT

YASSSS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aryxia said:


> Jasmine's Patti moment was soooo cute :'D



Jasmine is truly nice


----------



## shunishu

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/koalayomama


----------



## Geoni

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Exactly I'm so scared for crowning



I'm anxiously eating an entire pack of beef jerky.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I'll admit I'm wanting Pearl to win and that's why. Wouldn't mind Violet, would be eeeh but okay with Minj.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I'm anxiously eating an entire pack of beef jerky.



Yum lol I'm biting my nails because I'm sooo nervous. It's almost time for crowning ;-; please don't disappoint us RU


----------



## Aryxia

Holy crap, I tuned in at around 6:30 PST and I just saw Kandy's look and OMG I LOVE IT!

And Jaidynn's cute as always c: #workthatpuss


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Dad said:


> I'm anxiously eating an entire pack of beef jerky.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I'll admit I'm wanting Pearl to win and that's why. Wouldn't mind Violet, would be eeeh but okay with Minj.



Same I'm totally for Pearl but wouldn't mind Violet


----------



## Peebers

If Violet doesn't win I'm going to stress-eat and cry on the floor.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Miss Fames chicken is pretty lol 

COME THROUGH MAMA yell that at the screen when it comes to crowning


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> If Violet doesn't win I'm going to stress-eat and cry on the floor.



Same, babe.


----------



## shunishu

if katya doesnt get miss congeniality .................

- - - Post Merge - - -

when will drag race give lifetime achievement awards like the oscars does..?


----------



## Aryxia

shunishu said:


> if katya doesnt get miss congeniality .................
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> when will drag race give lifetime achievement awards like the oscars does..?




That would make an amazing season theme.


----------



## Peebers

shunishu said:


> if katya doesnt get miss congeniality .................
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> when will drag race give lifetime achievement awards like the oscars does..?





Spoiler



Katya does win it. And I'm conflicted about that tbh.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay yeah but can we all applaud Kennedy for jumping off the stage, landing in a split in thigh high boots + heels? holy crap.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG. BEN AND MICHELLE'S COSTUME. im crying


----------



## shunishu

just 5000$ is this a joke?


----------



## Aryxia

You know, just for that gown  I'm full-on #re-crowntheclown


----------



## Peebers

Aryxia said:


> You know, just for that gown  I'm full-on #re-crowntheclown



IKR

ALSOO FFUUUCCKKK ITS TIME **** ****


----------



## Aryxia

****ING HELL RU YOURE GONNA GIVE ME A HEARTATTACK

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## shunishu

come throuugh!!!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl I love you no matter what but Violet girl you did it omfg

Congrats girl


----------



## Beardo

PRAISE THE LORD

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


CRYING


HOMYGOD

THIS IS 


DIDNVIDJIBNJBNIEBNFIENBEIFBNEFKBNEFKBNEKFNBEIRR


----------



## Peebers

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY OH MY GOOOODD

COME THRUUU VIOLET!!!!! <3

MY HEART


YAAASSS


----------



## Geoni

I was wishing the Katya thing wasn't a joke tbh, but come throooough Violet.


----------



## Peebers

I'm so happy omg. YESS COME THRU VIOLET


----------



## Aryxia

QUEEN<3


----------



## LyraVale

omg, your comments! lol, it's so funny clearly we were all thinking the same **** the whole time 

I cried like a baby the whole show...typical :'D


----------



## Peebers

I kinda like Ginger's new single omg


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Thank god it wasn't Ginger and they broke the chain the one in the middle didn't win this time 

Haha Ginger and Kennedy can't hate on Violet anymore


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> omg, your comments! lol, it's so funny clearly we were all thinking the same **** the whole time
> 
> I cried like a baby the whole show...typical :'D



Now.. What to do during off-season?? : ((( ( (

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Thank god it wasn't Ginger and they broke the chain the one in the middle didn't win this time
> 
> Haha Ginger and Kennedy can't hate on Violet anymore



I don't think they hate Vi at all. They're good friends lmao.

Probably not during the show though


----------



## Beardo

lmao my signature is like everyone's reaction


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> Now.. What to do during off-season?? : ((( ( (



Watch season 4 with the commentary?? I could get into that...although I've already watched that season a couple times...or 3 or 4


----------



## shunishu

pearl looked so good tho


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Now.. What to do during off-season?? : ((( ( (
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they hate Vi at all. They're good friends lmao.
> 
> Probably not during the show though



I just didn't like how they said a young queen shouldn't win and haha look who won


----------



## LyraVale

Where are they gonna post the reactions? On logo's website? I want to see Violet really win...this pre-tape bs is annoying

haha, I'm already over the afterglow, and on to *****ing :/


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Watch season 4 with the commentary?? I could get into that...although I've already watched that season a couple times...or 3 or 4


What about season 3 tho?

I got my lil' cousin to start watching it. She usually shies away from these type of things, but I explained drag queens and drag race to her and she likes it so far.

She's rooting for Manila and Raja right now. 

my heart swells up with pride omg


----------



## Aryxia

LyraVale said:


> Watch season 4 with the commentary?? I could get into that...although I've already watched that season a couple times...or 3 or 4



Well, it _was_ one of the best seasons so it's totally worth it


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So happy with the winner :3


----------



## Peebers

Jesus ****ing christ why are the girls releasing all the music vids now gdi

BETTIE LOOKS AND SOUNDS SO GOOD THOOOOO <3


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> What about season 3 tho?
> 
> I got my lil' cousin to start watching it. She usually shies away from these type of things, but I explained drag queens and drag race to her and she likes it so far.
> 
> She's rooting for Manila and Raja right now.
> 
> my heart swells up with pride omg



Manila, Raja, and Yara Sofia are my 3 faves from that season...and they're amazing in very different ways. 

Your cousin sounds so cute! 

I just said season 4, cuz there was an ad saying they're gonna air that with Rupaul's commentary for each episode...but yeah, basically I just keep rewatching all the season.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Manila, Raja, and Yara Sofia are my 3 faves from that season...and they're amazing in very different ways.
> 
> Your cousin sounds so cute!
> 
> I just said season 4, cuz there was an ad saying they're gonna air that with Rupaul's commentary for each episode...but yeah, basically I just keep rewatching all the season.



What omg?? I never heard of that! //looks for torrent rn omg// 

And yes, she is! She's going to be 10 soon (I momentarily forgot about the curse words and innuendos gdi)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Jesus ****ing christ why are the girls releasing all the music vids now gdi
> 
> BETTIE LOOKS AND SOUNDS SO GOOD THOOOOO <3



Share please I wanna her out new queens music


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Share please I wanna her out new queens music



pfpffp pls look it up omg 

my parents are near and it gets a little bit dirty ffs


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> pfpffp pls look it up omg
> 
> my parents are near and it gets a little bit dirty ffs



They're on youtube right...?


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> What omg?? I never heard of that! //looks for torrent rn omg//
> 
> And yes, she is! She's going to be 10 soon (I momentarily forgot about the curse words and innuendos gdi)



There was an ad on the live stream, saying they're gonna run it on Logo...I hope I understood right, cuz I got all excited! lmao

About the cursing, yeah, I guess it's not rated G, but depends how mature she is, to handle it all...and anyway it'll be somewhat censored-ish. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

RE: Bettie--omg, don't hate me anyone, but...I don't like the vocals :c I like the music a lot though! And the video is pretty entertaining.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearls and Violets music are giving me life.!!! Those music videos though

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's Gingers song called?


----------



## shinkuzame

Miss Pearl ;~; 

I'm a little disappointed, but hey--that's how the cookie crumbles. Congrats to Violet!

I will say I almost had a heart attack when Katya got called up, not fair Ru, not fair at all. 
I'mma go sob and watch some Mom videos on youtube to dry the tears, pfft.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearls and Violets music are giving me life.!!! Those music videos though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's Gingers song called?



I like Pearl's better overall, but the music in Violet's was better. I'm excited for both their albums. 

Ginger who?

haha, jk...seriously though Toxic, hugs, cuz I know we were both holding our breath there for a second. Ru, literally DRAGgging it out...smh, not mad about that Katya bit though it was hilarious.


----------



## Geoni

Here's Pearl's first single btw:






And here's Violets:


----------



## LyraVale

Oy, I just couldn't even watch Ginger's. Sorry, but...not my thing at all. 

The comments on Pearl's video, lmao, people saying "ew, Detox"...so mean! I like her. Sometimes.


----------



## Zeiro

00ToxicLove00 said:


> What's Gingers song called?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE52ZeVSYtU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I like Pearl's better overall, but the music in Violet's was better. I'm excited for both their albums.
> 
> Ginger who?
> 
> haha, jk...seriously though Toxic, hugs, cuz I know we were both holding our breath there for a second. Ru, literally DRAGgging it out...smh, not mad about that Katya bit though it was hilarious.



Same girl I was like RU say it. Then me just saying Pearl or Violet come on RU then she got crowned and I yelled COME THROUGH xD ahhh I'm happy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to be honest....Gingers song sucked.....I expected so much better since she claims no other queen can sing better than her


----------



## Geoni

In terms of the music though, Pearl sounds really polished for her first EDM pursuits. I respect the other two, but the music I've seen from them is a mess. There's always room for improvement though, and I kinda wish Violet went with making a vid for Harlequin instead of Bettie.


----------



## shinkuzame

I was actually feeling Violet's music vid more than Pearl's...more my ish.


----------



## Zeiro

I though Ginger's was pretty good and the video was cute. I wasn't a fan of Pearl's noise at all. Violet's was alright. Didn't like either of their videos though. Too sexual for my taste.


----------



## shunishu

-________________-


they mean business.. pearl's was pretty great


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> I was actually feeling Violet's music vid more than Pearl's...more my ish.


I know! Pearl's music makes my ears hurt smh


Zeiro said:


> I though Ginger's was pretty good and the video was cute. I wasn't a fan of Pearl's noise at all. Violet's was alright. Didn't like either of their videos though. Too sexual for my taste.



The song was slightly catchy, and the video was pretty ok tbh. 
And I agree! Just not my thing. I wanted vocals with her song lmao 

I'll have to watch Bettie once my parents are alseep. //sighs//


----------



## shinkuzame

I mean, I am pretty unphased by the how sexual both videos are because it's just the nature of the biz, but I feel like it could have been dimmed down a tinsy bit.

The video felt a lot like Fame's Rubber Doll but more over the top--which is probably why I like Rubber Doll more (That and I just like Fame's vocals better).

And as much as I love Pearl, I gotta agree. That wasn't anything but noise...I couldn't even make it half way through before I just stopped the video.


----------



## LyraVale

I think if you like Ginger's style, you wouldn't like Pearl or Violet's, and vice versa. They're very opposite of each other.

I've been really getting into electronic music lately, so I found Pearl and Violet's more intriguing.

And the sexy videos, yeah a bit much...but I'm not complaining. They're being true to who they are.


----------



## Peebers

shinkuzame said:


> I mean, I am pretty unphased by the how sexual both videos are because it's just the nature of the biz, but I feel like it could have been dimmed down a tinsy bit.
> 
> The video felt a lot like Fame's Rubber Doll but more over the top--which is probably why I like Rubber Doll more (That and I just like Fame's vocals better).
> 
> And as much as I love Pearl, I gotta agree. That wasn't anything but noise...I couldn't even make it half way through before I just stopped the video.



I honestly don't mine how sexual the videos are. That's who the girls are and I'm happy they're being themselves. But yeah, maybe like .5% less sexy. 

And Pearl's video was just.. Terrible (IMO). Bright lights everywhere, not my type of T.


----------



## Geoni

Pearl just isn't going to get love because not a lot of RPDR fans like trance, and expect the usual pop stuff queens pull out post-season. 

Don't be a bitter old lady brigade yall.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Pearl just isn't going to get love because not a lot of RPDR fans like trance, and expect the usual pop stuff queens pull out post-season.
> 
> Don't be a bitter old lady brigade yall.



We aren't, just talking about our opinions on the videos. We can all handle that, can't we? 

However, I will give props to Pearl because she stuck to what she knew and she turnt it! (And her album cover looks the best out of Violet and Fame's LMAO)


----------



## shinkuzame

Nah man! I am glad they are sticking to who they are but yeah, Pearl's vid wasn't my thing and the track wasn't either; but more props to her for feeling her oats and doing her.


----------



## Geoni

I know, but people calling trance noise sounds bitter old lady.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> Pearl just isn't going to get love because not a lot of RPDR fans like trance, and expect the usual pop stuff queens pull out post-season.
> 
> Don't be a bitter old lady brigade yall.



I actually prefer Pearl's to most of the others out there. I love Courtney and Adore, but their style of singing/music is unbearable to me. I'm alone in this, lol, obviously...it's nice to have a queen (or two, read: Violet) doing music I can get excited about.

Pearl has an audience though, a very appreciative audience. TBH, her music choices in her performance videos are part of her appeal.


----------



## Geoni

Anyways I can't wait for Season 4 Ruvealed to happen and watch the rumors fly. I wonder why this season in particular was chosen.

Hmm...


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Anyways I can't wait for Season 4 Ruvealed to happen and watch the rumors fly. I wonder why this season in particular was chosen.
> 
> Hmm...



Because WILLAM.

Duhhh


----------



## LyraVale

And Latrice!!!

Also, probably to remind Sharon to get it together! Maybe it'll remind her of where she started and inspire some humility in her...


----------



## Geoni

I hear Sharon can be off putting/insulting/whatever because she's doing drugs, but Phi Phi on the other hand...

Disagree or agree, Sharon was the one who should have won simply for the sake of any queen who isn't of the 'look at me I'm fishy and fashionable' style. Not the nicest queen afterwards, but still, brought recognition where it needed to be. 

Latrice, Willam, and Chad tho... <3

And yeah, Willam been spillin a lot of tea about that season already so I wonder if Ru will try and save face with the ruvealed. If he does I'm going to seriously start losing respect for him.


----------



## LyraVale

After Latrice left, I admit I wanted Sharon to win. For the reason you said. But I don't like her at all anymore. 

Now I wish Chad would have won. And then Raven could have won All-Stars. 

SO yeah, glad we'll have season 4 to talk about now.


----------



## Peebers

The only concern I have are the new viewers who have only seen s7 / s6 and not the past seasons are going to hate on Phi Phi.. Phi Phi doesn't deserve it. 

I'M GONNA BE HERE DEFENDING PHI PHI UNTIL I DIE.

But rlly though, she's an uber sweet queen and idk, if she gets hated on again, I'm gonna feel super sad :/


----------



## Geoni

Wait why does Phi Phi deserve defense?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've actually heard Raven was mean irl. Latrice shoulda won all starts if Chad wasn't in it.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> Wait why does Phi Phi deserve defense?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've actually heard Raven was mean irl. Latrice shoulda won all starts if Chad wasn't in it.



She's one of the sweetest queens tbh 

But yeah, she was pretty shady (especially to Willam) during the show :x


----------



## Geoni

That was more than Shady though, that was sociopathic like Willam said. And he went after a bunch of other people in a place that wasn't coming from the heart like future queens would claim.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although tbh I think Ru and the producers are even more sociopathic. #defense mode activated


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> I've actually heard Raven was mean irl. Latrice shoulda won all starts if Chad wasn't in it.



Aw, I think they're both amazing though, so it's hard to choose. 

Raven was quite shady in her season...and witty and funny. But I think she just has a b****-face and confidence (like Violet).

Phi Phi was playing the villain. I like her now anyway, but she's an adult, she knew what she was saying.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> That was more than Shady though, that was sociopathic like Willam said. And he went after a bunch of other people in a place that wasn't coming from the heart like future queens would claim.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Although tbh I think Ru and the producers are even more sociopathic. #defense mode activated



At least she's gotten better after the show, unlike someone.. (I love Sharon a lot tho.)


----------



## Peebers

Has anyone heard Max's cover of Over The Rainbow yet? 

Guurrll.. I just about flood my basement listening to his voice.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Peebers said:


> Has anyone heard Max's cover of Over The Rainbow yet?
> 
> Guurrll.. I just about flood my basement listening to his voice.



Stop quoting Ginger xD lol


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Stop quoting Ginger xD lol



no :v


----------



## Royce

just a question, who is porkchop?


----------



## Peebers

Royce said:


> just a question, who is porkchop?



A contestant from S1.


----------



## Royce

was she good?


----------



## Peebers

Royce said:


> was she good?



Dunno. Never saw s1


----------



## Royce

i just watched the venus d light , my strange addiction, it was soooo fake, she said she will always be madonna but when some other doctor asked her again, she ripped out her wig and said she doesnt want to be her anymore, but she still is, im confused...


----------



## shinkuzame

Porkchop was the first queen to ever get eliminated, it's a running homage to the first one sent home.


----------



## Ashtot

yeah drag racing is pretty fun


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Now that the show is done I don't know what to do ;-;


----------



## Peebers

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Now that the show is done I don't know what to do ;-;



I know ;_; 

At least I have school coming up so that's going to be nice. Ahhh


----------



## shunishu

part2 ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Now that the show is done I don't know what to do ;-;



you can invest time in discovering , learning about and supporting underground queer culture and history and other efforts being made. 
you can buy makeup and do it yourself ^^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

True im going to buy more makeup and practice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pearl was first runner up omg she was almost there


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Pearl is releasing a fragrance


----------



## Zeiro

Ashtot said:


> yeah drag racing is pretty fun


Go away



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearl is releasing a fragrance


I can't wait to smell like weed, wig glue, and Aquanet.


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearl is releasing a fragrance



I love her of course...but ugh. I get that they have to make the most of the fame while they can, but...seems a bit desperate to me. I wish some would just be happy being bohemians/artists, not merch-mongers.



Anyway, do any of you guys do drag irl, or want to?


----------



## shunishu

let them have fun and do what they want and can..


----------



## Royce

Miss fame is in shane Dawson's Podcast!!! So excited to listen to it later.


----------



## Geoni

LyraVale said:


> Anyway, do any of you guys do drag irl, or want to?



I'm too apeish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Pearl was first runner up omg she was almost there



I thought the runners up were equal ever since season 3? Did they make it official that Pearl was #2 and Ging #3?


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> I'm too apeish.



And? 

I'm sure you could do it if you wanted to. And be as fab as you wanna be.



Also, this:


----------



## Geoni

Well if I ever pursued acting in female roles despite my masculine appearance (I'm really hairy, bearded, muscle-fatty), I could always transfer those talents to drag but where do you even start lol? I'd wanna learn acting first, and I can't afford classes right now.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> Well if I ever pursued acting in female roles despite my masculine appearance (I'm really hairy, bearded, muscle-fatty), I could always transfer those talents to drag but where do you even start lol? I'd wanna learn acting first, and I can't afford classes right now.



IJS, look at Latrice. I mean, if you put me in her body, I wouldn't have a clue what to do. But how amazing is she?!?! She figured it out and she's better than half of those other (fishy) queens.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, I'm watching Miss Fame's youtube channel...and I can't. I'm pretty good with makeup, and I'm super girly...but next to her I think I'd look like an elephant putting on makeup, lmao. She's so delicate about it all!


----------



## Geoni

I'm definitely going to be doing things when I get the money for it though, I really like learning to just...do things. If I ever did drag it'd be in the style of theater before women were allowed to perform. It'd be fun to try out once.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> I'm definitely going to be doing things when I get the money for it though, I really like learning to just...do things. If I ever did drag it'd be in the style of theater before women were allowed to perform. It'd be fun to try out once.



What if that ends up being the next movement in drag! That would be awesome, cuz I'm kind of getting a little bored with the campy, cliche things already...drag is art and entertainment, so it should keep shifting and be unpredictable.


----------



## Geoni

Are you familiar with the japanese dance style Butoh? I'd love to see a drag queen take that on in a western twist. Manila had a little Butoh moment in one of her lip syncs but never stuck with it.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> Are you familiar with the japanese dance style Butoh? I'd love to see a drag queen take that on in a western twist. Manila had a little Butoh moment in one of her lip syncs but never stuck with it.



I had to look it up. It's beautiful, and it looks like it takes a LOT of muscle control. 

I feel like Pearl and Trixie do a bit of it, but like 50 times faster speed. XD 

I'd be really excited to see anything like that incorporated into drag. You have a lot of ideas! You never know until you try them out...

Like Pearl just drew her character and then one day just tried to recreate her in drag. Those stories inspire me, cuz if you have ideas, who knows what could be the idea that clicks one day for you.


----------



## Geoni

I think we should all explore our other genders, because it really gives you perspective on who you are as a person, man or woman, or other. And helps us understand each other.


----------



## LyraVale

Dad said:


> I think we should all explore our other genders, because it really gives you perspective on who you are as a person, man or woman, or other. And helps us understand each other.



Kinda off-topic, but since the season's over... *sheepish smile*

Have you heard of the band Tool? When I was looking up Butoh dancing, it reminded me of one of their videos. It's from the 90's and it's pretty alternative, so IDK if you're into that style of music. They used claymation, and it looked very similar to it.

Ok, just wanted to share that useless bit of info.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I love her of course...but ugh. I get that they have to make the most of the fame while they can, but...seems a bit desperate to me. I wish some would just be happy being bohemians/artists, not merch-mongers.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do any of you guys do drag irl, or want to?



I would consider buying Pearls fragrance but I'll probably wait. I haven't decided if I want to do drag yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> I'm too apeish.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the runners up were equal ever since season 3? Did they make it official that Pearl was #2 and Ging #3?



Yeah I guess I saw the videos on logo tv channel I believe. There's two both called watcha packin finale #1/#2 and pearls number one and Gingers number two


----------



## Zeiro

They're both runner-ups, equal and in no order. They simply numbered the videos rather than having their names on there so they don't spoil it for anyone. Pearl would be called "First Runner-Up" and Ginger would be called "Second Runner-Up" if this were true, a la pageant style. People need to stop trying to undermine Ginger's place in the competition, her and Pearl both made it to top three and there hasn't been a definite 2nd placer and 3rd placer since Season 3.

EDIT: Pearl was "Runner-Up #2" and Ginger was "Runner-Up #1" on the LogoTV website anyway.


----------



## shunishu

WHO CARES!?

it's very flaz?da..


----------



## Zeiro

I prefer Biblegirl's new fragrance

https://instagram.com/p/3eOOQjgpe8/


----------



## himeki

Oh my gosh....I saw this for the first time and I love it!
I don't say much, but this is 

FABULOUS!

Set to record whole series wooo!


----------



## Royce

which part of the song have pearls voice? i listened to one and never heard her voice? maybe not properly?


----------



## Geoni

Pearl isn't singing in hers, she's producing the music and having it sung by someone else in Italian.


----------



## LyraVale

Haha, I had to re-listen, cuz I assumed it was a sample of her voice...but I think you're right, cuz it doesn't sound at all like her. Unless they put effects on it...

Violet's song has really grown on me though! I liked it at first, but every time I listen I like it more.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Haha, I had to re-listen, cuz I assumed it was a sample of her voice...but I think you're right, cuz it doesn't sound at all like her. Unless they put effects on it...
> 
> Violet's song has really grown on me though! I liked it at first, but every time I listen I like it more.



I know! It's a really nice song ;o; 

-- 

inb4 tho. i thought u guys were joking when you said that pearl was releasing a perfume

what

even

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh my gosh....I saw this for the first time and I love it!
> I don't say much, but this is
> 
> FABULOUS!
> 
> Set to record whole series wooo!



I suggest you watch S3 first, along with Untucked! 

if u dont like raja or manila i will fite u


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Violets song really has become catchy to me. Pearls is right behind. I really like her style.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol I wasn't I'm considering buying it xD


----------



## LyraVale

IKR, I'm seriously considering buying both Pearl's and Violet's. I really want to like Fame's song too, and it's pretty good, but it's a little typical. 

IDK why people were saying this season didn't have talented people...I actually ended up impressed by a lot of the queens.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Same I was inspired more by Pearl and  Violet. Their fashion is on point. Fame has always inspired me as well.


----------



## LyraVale

Aw, this thread kinda died a sad death. :'C

I'm thinking about an idea that I think would be cool to see on one of the coming seasons. 

It would be really cool to see them let people women compete as well. I'm sure there are quite a few female drag queens who would love to do it. Also, there are probably some very talented (or lots? idk really!) drag kings, both male and female. 

I just think that would be so interesting to watch. I know whenever one of the guys on the show has done something a bit more androgynous, there has been a lot of commotion about it...but I don't understand why. Gender impersonation is an art form, so it should be open to any artist.

Ok...I hope someone sees this. lol I feel like I'm probably completely alone on this thread now. XD


----------



## Beardo

LyraVale said:


> Aw, this thread kinda died a sad death. :'C
> 
> I'm thinking about an idea that I think would be cool to see on one of the coming seasons.
> 
> *It would be really cool to see them let people women compete as well. I'm sure there are quite a few female drag queens who would love to do it. Also, there are probably some very talented (or lots? idk really!) drag kings, both male and female. *
> 
> I just think that would be so interesting to watch. I know whenever one of the guys on the show has done something a bit more androgynous, there has been a lot of commotion about it...but I don't understand why. Gender impersonation is an art form, so it should be open to any artist.
> 
> Ok...I hope someone sees this. lol I feel like I'm probably completely alone on this thread now. XD



I've been thinking that for a while


----------



## Clavis

I was looking for this thread .

Haiiiiii !


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

There's not much to talk about now that the season is done. I know I may sound all hater but I'd rather stick to having men do rupauls drag race than females. They can bring back drag u and the females can do that.


----------



## Clavis

True haha i only just started watching rpdr about a month or so back and i've done seasons 5 - 7 so far


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> There's not much to talk about now that the season is done. I know I may sound all hater but I'd rather stick to having men do rupauls drag race than females. They can bring back drag u and the females can do that.



Drag u would have been much better if it was a little less scripted or maybe if they picked one woman. I just kind of found the women a little boring. I was happy for them in the end but the whole thing felt a little phony and set up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Clavis said:


> True haha i only just started watching rpdr about a month or so back and i've done seasons 5 - 7 so far



Haha, that's why it's good to watch when the season is over...you can just binge. I do that with a lot of shows.


----------



## Peebers

LyraVale said:


> Aw, this thread kinda died a sad death. :'C
> 
> I'm thinking about an idea that I think would be cool to see on one of the coming seasons.
> 
> It would be really cool to see them let people women compete as well. I'm sure there are quite a few female drag queens who would love to do it. Also, there are probably some very talented (or lots? idk really!) drag kings, both male and female.
> 
> I just think that would be so interesting to watch. I know whenever one of the guys on the show has done something a bit more androgynous, there has been a lot of commotion about it...but I don't understand why. Gender impersonation is an art form, so it should be open to any artist.
> 
> Ok...I hope someone sees this. lol I feel like I'm probably completely alone on this thread now. XD



Actually, Ru did talk about that on What's The T. (I think. It could have also from his AMA.) I forgot what he said, but he thought the idea was cool. Not really sure if he would ever do that. 




Clavis said:


> True haha i only just started watching rpdr about a month or so back and i've done seasons 5 - 7 so far


//is slightly offended that you haven't watched s4 or s3. (Uhmm.. Raja, Manila, Shangela, Willam, Sharon, Latrice, Chad.. Hellooooo?) 



LyraVale said:


> Drag u would have been much better if it was a little less scripted or maybe if they picked one woman. I just kind of found the women a little boring. I was happy for them in the end but the whole thing felt a little phony and set up.



I agree! I love Lady Bunny and all the girls, but idk Drag U just isn't really a good show. 

---
I also watched the Modern Love MV yesterday. The song was really good, and so was the video! It was just Ru.. Nobody or nothing else. I actually enjoyed it. She was feeling her oats! Just hanging out in the untucked set and having fun. 

I wish she did more videos like that. All the back up dancers in their underwear make me slightly uncomfy, but for some songs I can understand why. Not all song tho pls ru 

More than the other videos she's done, anyways lmao. My favorite music videos from her are probably Supermodel, Born Naked (THE OUTFIT MONTAGE. THE HIGH PONYTAIL WIG AND THAT OUTFIT. YAASSS MAMA RUUU. <3)


----------



## Clavis

Peebers said:


> //is slightly offended that you haven't watched s4 or s3. (Uhmm.. Raja, Manila, Shangela, Willam, Sharon, Latrice, Chad.. Hellooooo?))



Don't worry i'll get to it after exam times .


----------



## LyraVale

Peebers said:


> I wish she did more videos like that. All the back up dancers in their underwear make me slightly uncomfy, but for some songs I can understand why. Not all song tho pls ru



That's how I feel about Willam's videos. I mean, I'm OKAY with it, but it does get to be a bit much.  Like the last one I saw was the one with Latrice, and as a straight girl, I know it's not really geared towards me...But girls appreciate good looking guys too, though IDK about the metallic speedos. lol But underneath it, there's a level that's just way to aggressive and testosterone-y for me.


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Clavis

Zeiro said:


>



I don't think i've laughed like this in a long time omg :').


----------



## Peebers

Clavis said:


> Don't worry i'll get to it after exam times .


u betTER OR ELSE IMMA GO TO YOUR ROOM AT NIGHT AND CUT YOUR WIGS UP.


LyraVale said:


> That's how I feel about Willam's videos. I mean, I'm OKAY with it, but it does get to be a bit much.  Like the last one I saw was the one with Latrice, and as a straight girl, I know it's not really geared towards me...But girls appreciate good looking guys too, though IDK about the metallic speedos. lol But underneath it, there's a level that's just way to aggressive and testosterone-y for me.


I know! Seeing close ups for their junk. Ugh. No pls. I don't want to see those ty ty. I know I could always click away, but I can't buy their songs, so you know, I figured that maybe watching their youtube vids would help the girls out, even if it's not that much :c 


Zeiro said:


> snoiup


im crYIGN I SAW THAT EARLIER

ded


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> Drag u would have been much better if it was a little less scripted or maybe if they picked one woman. I just kind of found the women a little boring. I was happy for them in the end but the whole thing felt a little phony and set up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's why it's good to watch when the season is over...you can just binge. I do that with a lot of shows.





I agree. I just hate how it's scripted plus you could be a super talented queen and they'll send you home just to get more views like that's not fair. Example Katya


----------



## shunishu

omg remember that double elimination during the first episode of allstars... that was insane


----------



## Peebers

RuPaul Gets Animated In Episode Of Nickelodeon?s ?Bubble Guppies?







_RuPaul has always been about giving to the next generation?and now the Supermodel of the World is bringing her charisma, uniqueness nerve and talent to children?s television.

On the heels of the RuPaul?s Drag Race season finale tonight, Ru will appear in an episode of Nickelodeon?s animated series Bubble Guppies, airing Tuesday at 11am Eastern.

Screen Shot 2015-06-01 at 6.31.52 PM

In an episode titled ?Costume Boxing!? Ruvoices RuPearl, a stylish sea snail and announcer for a ?dress up race? held during Fashion Week in the underwater city of Bubbletucky.

Big hair, bold lipstick, lots of jewelry? This snail is sickening, in the best possible way._

Source: NewNowNext (June 1, 2015.)

--------------

im fukkin screamin u guys o h m y g o d.​


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I have nothing to watch on Mondays now. Sigh


----------



## shunishu

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I have nothing to watch on Mondays now. Sigh



i have nothing to watch period...
just finished hunting season2 .. was sorta cute ^^but annoying that you had to pay for watching..
i might rewatch sex and the city or will and grace or crosswatch both ^^idk theres not really anything on tv atm


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Exactly I hate tv but I woul only watch this show on Mondays but now we have to wait until next season


----------



## shunishu

part 1 .. there are phone videos of the rest on youtube if you cant wait till they post it..


----------



## Contessa

Justice4tracy


----------



## shunishu

JusticeforME


----------



## Contessa

I might watch the season 4 commentary, but I could hardly watch season 4. Some parts of it was just embarrassing to me. (Snatch game)


----------



## Zeiro

Justice 4 Troxi Metal


----------



## shinkuzame

I'll probably just end up watching the revamp of season 4 out of sheer need for more drag race.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Phi phi is on season four and I don't want to see her hatefulness again.


----------



## Contessa

I'm still mad about Latrice leaving.


----------



## Beardo

Season 4 Snatch Games gave me PTSD


----------



## Contessa

People on tumblr are writing fan fiction for the queens and posting it in the tag and it's like please stop. It's all like smut and ships. Someone made a jasmine x Rupaul fic. So much pearlet...


----------



## LyraVale

shinkuzame said:


> I'll probably just end up watching the revamp of season 4 out of sheer need for more drag race.



Me too, but also I genuinely want to hear the commentary too...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Contessa said:


> So much pearlet...



I don't really see it...but IDK, sometimes weird combos work irl...so maybe. I still wouldn't feel comfortable reading that stuff, just because it's about real people (as opposed to fictional characters) and that somehow feels wrong/intrusive.

Although...after the Untucked extra clips...I king of want to see Trixie and Miss Fame, or Trixie and Pearl, or Trixie and anybody really...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Contessa said:


> I'm still mad about Latrice leaving.



She should be out big girl winner


----------



## Geoni

I'm ruwatching season 4 and I noticed they took down untucked, even though all the other seasons (barring 1 not having it and it being on youtube for 7) have untucked up on the website. I wonder if this has to do with the season 4 ruvealed. Any t?


----------



## cIementine

i love willam and latrice !


----------



## Zeiro

Season 4 would be unwatchable without Willam and Latrice tbh


----------



## shunishu

sorry to go back to season7, but hearing kasha davis talk about how entitled & inexperienced the younger queens are makes me barf. she's is the one, who is acting entitled, tactless, ignorant towards the others and she's ageist too..


----------



## oreo

shunishu said:


> sorry to go back to season7, but hearing kasha davis talk about how entitled & inexperienced the younger queens are makes me barf. she's is the one who is acting entitled and she's ageist too..



yes, i agree!!!
that made me go okay?? ... lol :/


----------



## Zeiro

I love Kasha and agreed with her on that point.


----------



## Peebers

//shot because I actually do enjoy reading fanfictions of the queens

I have read the Jasmine and Ru one.. And a smutty Michelle and Santino one. Most of those type of pairings are often as a joke. Some of the fics are actually well-written!


----------



## shunishu

ewwwwwwww

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I love Kasha and agreed with her on that point.


well you're wrong..
you're just not listening or don't want to see.. but ok


----------



## Brielle

Zeiro said:


> I love Kasha and agreed with her on that point.



**** Kasha. She is annoying.


----------



## Zeiro

ooh y'all stay pressed


----------



## LyraVale

Brielle said:


> **** Kasha. She is annoying.



haha how do you REALLY feel?! lmao

Seriously though, I like her overall. But I didn't like that comment either. I think she said it on one of the episode where Pearl almost walked out, and I think maybe off camera Pearl had some issues for a while before that day...that they didn't tell us about. Just the way things played out where Pearl kept saying that she was "dealing with some stuff" (paraphrasing) and that she needed to get over something...IDK there was obviously things they didn't show.

My point is, I think Mrs. Davis (lol) said that out of frustration, to see the young'uns so flaseda and yet doing well...it probably really irked her. But pretty sure she changed her mind in the end once she got sent home, the pressure was off, and she got to know the girls.


----------



## Aryxia

Meh. Kasha's cool with me. Competitions make *******s out of people, especially when it concerns one's livelihood.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm in love with Miss Fames and Pearls album.......anyone else like their albums?


----------



## Aryxia

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm in love with Miss Fames and Pearls album.......anyone else like their albums?



Haven't really listened to Fame's but Pearl's is perfect for a workout <3


----------



## LyraVale

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm in love with Miss Fames and Pearls album.......anyone else like their albums?



I've listened to Violet's song about a million times. I like Pearl's too, but I really like Violet's. Don't know why, but I haven't been buying music lately...so I keep forgetting to buy Violet's album.


----------



## Clavis

I was bored so i tried making a Glamazonian Airways outfit + a few of Max's outfits on ACNL, anyone interested in seeing ?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

LyraVale said:


> I've listened to Violet's song about a million times. I like Pearl's too, but I really like Violet's. Don't know why, but I haven't been buying music lately...so I keep forgetting to buy Violet's album.



I love Violets music as well :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Haven't really listened to Fame's but Pearl's is perfect for a workout <3



Her music is perfect for that. Kick back just makes me feel super calm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Clavis said:


> I was bored so i tried making a Glamazonian Airways outfit + a few of Max's outfits on ACNL, anyone interested in seeing ?



Welconeeeee aboard Glamazonian airways. Hahaha I have the whole song and dance down.  I'd like to see please :3


----------



## LyraVale

Clavis said:


> I was bored so i tried making a Glamazonian Airways outfit + a few of Max's outfits on ACNL, anyone interested in seeing ?



Yes please!


----------



## shunishu

<3 ^^


----------



## Clavis

I can't QR code it yet cause it's on my character that hasn't talked to Sable enough, but here's a pic of it being worn : (Image quality not great it looks better in game)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Omg hahaha I love Katya so much haha. 


Your design is adorable 0.0


----------



## Clavis

Wow thanks ! I can get you the qr code now if you like, i'm working on a few other designs


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Clavis said:


> Wow thanks ! I can get you the qr code now if you like, i'm working on a few other designs



That would be awesome. Thank you :3 would you kindly PM it to me?


----------



## LyraVale

Clavis said:


> View attachment 99614



Aw, cute! 

And now you brought this thread full circle...back to ACNL! XD


----------



## Marii

I haven't been here in a while, and I dunno if this has been said already but
honestly



Spoiler: spoiler if you haven't watched the season 7 reunion crowning thingy



I wasn't feeling any of the top 3 at all. I wanted Katya to win, lol. 
I nearly had a flippin' heart attack when Ru was like, "...Katya?"
damn it all


----------



## Contessa

Tbh I didn't like violets music...
Idk why it just was ehh.


----------



## Beardo

Crying because I missed pride today and I could've met Gina and Sasha Belle


----------



## Tessie

I never heard of this show before in my life, but since it has so many replies, I guess Ill watch an episode on youtube


----------



## Peebers

Tessie said:


> I never heard of this show before in my life, but since it has so many replies, I guess Ill watch an episode on youtube



Hopefully you'll like it! It's such a great show <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Beardo said:


> Crying because I missed pride today and I could've met Gina and Sasha Belle



I feel your pain. I was suppose to go to pride with my BFF in a different state but they confused the days and we missed it. Sigh.


----------



## shunishu

^^


----------



## shunishu

katya bringing the house down


----------



## LyraVale

Guys, wtf, when does the season 4 with the commentary start? And why can't I figure this out? Am I just looking in the wrong place on logo's site, cuz that's where I usually watch the episodes....


----------



## Heartcore

I've missed you guys. <3 

I know I'm late to the party but COME THRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu


----------



## shunishu

who are you? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -





omg there'S a video not just a gif!!


----------



## Heartcore

shunishu said:


> who are you? xD









I'm Nicole Paige Brooks from Atlanta Georgia, but the real question here is: Who are you?


----------



## Geoni

shunishu said:


> omg there'S a video not just a gif!!



We need a lipsync like this on the show. Take notes, future contestants.


----------



## Paramore

Is next season All Stars 2 or


----------



## Aryxia

Paramore said:


> Is next season All Stars 2 or



I certainly hope so.


----------



## Paramore

Aryxia said:


> I certainly hope so.



Same. Especially after the mess that was season 7


----------



## Geoni

Paramore said:


> Is next season All Stars 2 or



Ru will probably wait until after season eight so all stars might be for contestants of 5-8 because 1 was for 1-4. My guess though.


----------



## Paramore

Dad said:


> Ru will probably wait until after season eight so all stars might be for contestants of 5-8 because 1 was for 1-4. My guess though.



Aww.

I was really looking forward to my queens Pearl or Alaska taking the crown they deserve.


----------



## LyraVale

But remember in the finale when one of the queens mentioned all stars, and Ru said "do you know something I don't know"...it sounded like maybe they're just having a hard time getting it off the ground...with financing and what not...IDK, it's still a pretty indie show, with all the troubles that come with that


----------



## Paramore

LyraVale said:


> But remember in the finale when one of the queens mentioned all stars, and Ru said "do you know something I don't know"...it sounded like maybe they're just having a hard time getting it off the ground...with financing and what not...IDK, it's still a pretty indie show, with all the troubles that come with that



Well, Logo did post that one survey thing to vote for who the viewers wanted back for All Stars 2. So they probably are interested in doing it. It is Logo's most successful program so I would assume they would try their best to finance it


----------



## LyraVale

Paramore said:


> Well, Logo did post that one survey thing to vote for who the viewers wanted back for All Stars 2. So they probably are interested in doing it. It is Logo's most successful program so I would assume they would try their best to finance it



True. Also, I think it may be about geting everyone's schedules together too, since the queens are all pretty well known/busy/successful from being on the show. It's probably a little harder than a regular season.


----------



## erikaeliseh

im trying not to look at the other posts because i dont want to spoil anything, but im on season 5 episode 10 (i started with 5 bc of the recommendation!) and its so great, im hoping to god jinx wins, jinx is actually the best ever. cant stand detox, and alaska is really annoying too, and coco. the only other one i wouldnt mind to win would be roxxxy.


----------



## Geoni

erikaeliseh said:


> the only other one i wouldnt mind to win would be roxxxy.



Since you like Jinkx it'll be interesting to see how your opinion changes on Roxxxy once you're finished with the season. Lets just say she makes Phi Phi look tolerable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also recommend starting on Season 4 - that was the season I started on after being introduced to the show when I heard about the John Waters thing. Season 4 has arguably the most beloved characters: Latrice, Willam, Chad, and Sharon. 

Also, who did everyone vote for All Stars 2 on that poll? So far I've gone down the list and checked Katya, Alaska, Willam, Ongina, Pearl, Miss Fame, Adore, Ginger Minj, Milk, Alyssa, and maybe Tempest as a wild card. I think she got eliminated too soon.


----------



## erikaeliseh

Dad said:


> Since you like Jinkx it'll be interesting to see how your opinion changes on Roxxxy once you're finished with the season. Lets just say she makes Phi Phi look tolerable.



that makes me nervous, im on episode 11 now and i already want to punch roxxxy lol.


----------



## Geoni

erikaeliseh said:


> that makes me nervous, im on episode 11 now and i already want to punch roxxxy lol.



Alaska put it best: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JI01BjmSLA


----------



## shunishu

another episode of "alaska takes something from another queen and everyone applauds"
here: katya's russian accent

katya is busy too tho




someone turned it into this:
https://soundcloud.com/ugoboy/katya-zamolodchikova-ravioli


----------



## shunishu




----------



## Paramore

shunishu said:


>



Honestly, I hadn't listened to Fame's album before because i Just expected to be disappointed but its not bad.



Speaking of Queen's albums, I have never seen whats so great about Adore's album. Sure, her voice is perf, but the album was kinda shyt. Only like 3 songs are tolerable tbh. She's still bae but the albums not


----------



## Beardo

Jinkx's album is my favorite. Love the style of the music, and all the songs are gorgeous

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> another episode of "alaska takes something from another queen and everyone applauds"
> here: katya's russian accent



You're kidding... right?


----------



## Geoni

^Everyone worships Katya. It's trendy. Personally I think she's funny, has great camp, and personality. But holding her up as a standard isn't something you should do with artists.


----------



## shunishu

Beardo said:


> You're kidding... right?


not really


----------



## erikaeliseh

i love jinkx, im so happy she won


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Paramore

Zeiro said:


>



Holy shyt, Trixie just doesnt know when to stop. That makeup is hideous. even for a comedy queen


----------



## Beardo

shunishu said:


> not really



1.) That wasn't a Russian accent

2.) Even if it was how would that be copying? More than one queen can use a Russian accent...


----------



## Youngjae

Oh my god, I love Ru Paul's Drag Race!
There was only ever one season aired where I live so I have only watched one season but I loved it. It was quite different to other reality competition shows because in most shows all of the people end up hating each other and being really mean to each other and whilst the Drag Race had some hiccups, in the end they all had each other's back and were there for each other, and were able to get up and dance together at the end of every episode.


----------



## Paramore

Violet looks like a mother****ing dream omfg. There's no doubt in my mind she should've won


----------



## shunishu

whoa really really love this video and yes she's stunning :O

(btw did you notice the guy who was in the live alyssas secret from dragcon?? aww)


----------



## Paramore

shunishu said:


> whoa really really love this video and yes she's stunning :O
> 
> (btw did you notice the guy who was in the live alyssas secret from dragcon?? aww)



YES OMG I KNEW HE WAS FROM SOMEWHERE AND I HAD TO REWATCH IT LIVE TWICE TO REMEMBER WHO HE WAS

One of the best videos from any Drag Race contestant tbh. Not the best song, but video definitely


----------



## shunishu

Paramore said:


> YES OMG I KNEW HE WAS FROM SOMEWHERE


yes he's pretty great ^^


just found this found this fun & artsy little webseries
*Adventures of Peppr? Ann and Froends* ^^












has awesome music! ^^
i'm pretty sure there will be more episodes


----------



## Geoni

Paramore said:


> Violet looks like a mother****ing dream omfg. There's no doubt in my mind she should've won



I like this one a lot better than Bettie, musically. And she was able to keep her aesthetic despite a change of topic.


----------



## shunishu

somehow missed out on this one


----------



## Geoni

What's the t on this? I like it if it's the actual season 8 cast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They even have at least 1 token PR queen it seems authentic.


----------



## Paramore

Dad said:


> What's the t on this? I like it if it's the actual season 8 cast.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They even have at least 1 token PR queen it seems authentic.



Wait, wtf is this.

Is this forreal


----------



## LyraVale

Misty Eyez is on that list, and I think she said she gave up/stopped auditioning for the show...so I don't think this is a cast list.


----------



## Paramore

LyraVale said:


> Misty Eyez is on that list, and I think she said she gave up/stopped auditioning for the show...so I don't think this is a cast list.



Truee.

But i got excited for a second cuz I've heard rumors that Hedda Lettuce was cast this season and i just can't stand her.

How many Davenports are there btw?


----------



## shunishu

so many allstars2 rumours going around..  
if they do another double elimination team challenge, I will burn my rupaul doll, that I don't have yet.


----------



## Paramore

shunishu said:


> so many allstars2 rumours going around..
> if they do another double elimination team challenge, I will burn my rupaul doll, that I don't have yet.



I hated the whole team thing. Manila deserved to stay. Sorry, I LOVE Latrice but she held her back. And Shannel shouldn't have made it that far. I feel like they were forced to take her to the final four since she was with Chad and the whole season was made just to give Chad the crown.

I really dislike Chad please pick someone good next all stars Ru


Also why are people voting for Katya in the poll to be in All Stars 2? Her spot is already guaranteed by being Miss. Congeniality. Lol


----------



## Clavis

If the miss congeniality thing is true then I cannot Wait to see Ivy Winters back, i love her so much and she has so much more to give~. (Also Max answered me twice on twitter i was over the moon omg)


----------



## Paramore

Clavis said:


> If the miss congeniality thing is true then I cannot Wait to see Ivy Winters back, i love her so much and she has so much more to give~. (Also Max answered me twice on twitter i was over the moon omg)



On the last All Stars, all 4 Miss Congeniality winners were brought back (Nina, Yara Sofia, Pandora Boxx, and Latrice) so it's most likely that Ru will bring them back for All Stars 2.

And I know, Ivy was really polished herself as a queen, and her costumes are ****ing fantastic.


----------



## Clavis

Paramore said:


> On the last All Stars, all 4 Miss Congeniality winners were brought back (Nina, Yara Sofia, Pandora Boxx, and Latrice) so it's most likely that Ru will bring them back for All Stars 2.
> 
> And I know, Ivy was really polished herself as a queen, and her costumes are ****ing fantastic.



Yeah she was just not really marking herself in the challenges :/, but was polished in her own way. When she came out in stilts i was so surprised haha


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I used to watch it but not so much anymore. My favorite is Willam Belli! He's too funny


----------



## CoobaCupcake

SNOOKIE WANT SMUSH SMUSH! SNOOKIE WANT SMUSH SMUSH!


----------



## Paramore

YOU GUYS 


THIS WAS JUST POSTED ON THE RPDR FB PAGE.

ALL STARS 2.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Has everyone heard Courtney Act's new EP, Kaleidoscope? I'm in love with the two singles from it so far! Ugly is so good.


----------



## Peebers

hello hi yes i am back from the dead 

-

is anybody else really excited for AS2? It's pretty much confirmed already.


----------



## Clavis

Peebers said:


> hello hi yes i am back from the dead
> 
> -
> 
> is anybody else really excited for AS2? It's pretty much confirmed already.



HI BBY


----------



## Peebers

Clavis said:


> HI BBY



hI 
cries who are you tho 
do i kno u off tbt


----------



## Clavis

Peebers said:


> hI
> cries who are you tho
> do i kno u off tbt



i want my chocolate cake


----------



## Peebers

Clavis said:


> i want my chocolate cake



crIES OH ITS YOU NEZU HAHAH 

weeps im sorry 

yes yes : ^ ) ) i saved a slice for you!


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> hI
> cries who are you tho
> do i kno u off tbt



BABY YOU'RE BACK I'M CRYING


----------



## Peebers

Beardo said:


> BABY YOU'RE BACK I'M CRYING



SSHSHS HHDONT CRY 

NO MORE TEARS NOW, ONLY LOVE 

it feels so great to be back! i really want to open up my art shop again, but then i remember i still have projects to do and i just go back to my cave and cry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paramore said:


> snip



the f* c k 

someone who likes LDR, MATD and RPDR? ?  ? hello yes i am your soulmate now you cant escape from my love

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> snip



UGH YES. I love Courtney so much. I have it on spotify! My favourites so far are Ugly, Kaleidoscope and Boys Like Me.

What about Fame's album though? Life is Beautiful and All We Are (I think that was the name) were really good.


----------



## Paramore

Peebers said:


> the f* c k
> 
> someone who likes LDR, MATD and RPDR? ?  ? hello yes i am your soulmate now you cant escape from my love



Gurl, it was meant to be, tbt brought us together, plz propose using a collectible






Back on topic though, are y'all ready for Alyssa Edwards and Willam in the same room. Holy shet, untucked is gonna be revolutionary


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> the f* c k
> 
> someone who likes LDR, MATD and RPDR? ?  ? hello yes i am your soulmate now you cant escape from my love




Uh, make that TWO people! Girl Lana and Marina are my gods.


----------



## LyraVale

Ya, I think there are tons of people that like all 3.


sorry, had to toss in my 2 cents on that, since I've had nothing else to contribute to this thread lately

but I'm still lurking...Excited to hear about all stars


----------



## Paramore

Will anyone else be upset if Katya wins All Stars??? Or is it just me??


----------



## PeeBraiin

I LOOOOVE BIANACA DEL RIO!!
Thoughts on violet being the winner?


----------



## Paramore

Universaljellyfish said:


> I LOOOOVE BIANACA DEL RIO!!
> Thoughts on violet being the winner?



Violet deserved it. Violet is bae af.


----------



## oath2order

Can I just say how much I dislike pearl


----------



## Chicken Tender

oath2order said:


> Can I just say how much I dislike pearl



how can you not like Pearl?


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Can I just say how much I dislike pearl



tbh me too


----------



## oath2order

Beardo said:


> tbh me too



HELLO DRAG MAMA

I HAVE SPENT SO MUCH TIME ON THE DRAG RACE SUBREDDIT IN MY ABSENSE HERE.

HOLY **** SOME OF THOSE PEOPLE ARE CRAZY.

Major question: Are you paleho?



Chicken Tender said:


> how can you not like Pearl?



I just feel like she serves up too much of that "conventional white boy attractiveness" which is what carried her through the competition. She had started "sleeping" again near the end of the competition and was in no way deserving of top 3. I didn't like Kennedy, but I think she deserved it more than Pearl. (Granted I'm still salty over Roar and cannot listen to that song anymore without feeling rage)


----------



## Beardo

no, I wish

i don't know how to use reddit like wtf is the layout
how do you post
how do you navigate


----------



## oath2order

Beardo said:


> no, I wish
> 
> i don't know how to use reddit like wtf is the layout
> how do you post
> how do you navigate



dammit

I could have sworn you would be paleho

or paleholite.

Paleho is a god(dess?)


----------



## Contessa

*continues to love Max*


----------



## Peebers

GUESS WHO'S BACK! //do any of you remember me though 

Also, did anybody see the queens' christmas photoshoot??


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> GUESS WHO'S BACK! //do any of you remember me though
> 
> Also, did anybody see the queens' christmas photoshoot??



Omg I saw that. It was amazing


----------



## Geoni

Bump because season 8 looks promising.


----------



## Beardo

Dad said:


> Bump because season 8 looks promising.



So hype that Kimchi is on season 8


----------



## oath2order

BOB FOR THE CROWN


----------



## Contessa

I love Laila but I'm pretty sure she gets out early :/ Kim's looks in the trailer all were really good plus Chi Chi seems to have some potential.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has anyone else seen the makeover challenge leak?


----------



## Miii

I loved Detox and Alaska!  My favorite is still Chad Michaels from season 4 though (the dude that looks like cher). 

Seriously though, that show is addictive.


----------



## oath2order

Season 8 guys

I hate Cynthia Lee Fontaine's voice but give me Bob and Kim Chi for the top three.

"Is Beyonce scared of Britney? Cause Bob ain't scared of Derrick."

Love it.

what the **** why is the hello kitty nonsense back god dammit


----------



## Bowie

Where is the best place to start watching this show? It came to a UK television network not too long ago, but I don't know whether it's the newest season or whatever. Would I be missing out on anything if I started from there?


----------



## oath2order

YAAAS KIM CHI WINS


----------



## oath2order

i swear to god


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> i swear to god


----------



## santoyo.bay

So far living for Kim Chi, Bob, and Acid.


----------



## Contessa

I'm gonna be disappointed if acid gets the bad edit. Also I kinda got who makes it to the makeover challenge spoiled for me. Whoops.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I love Laila but she's probably gonna get off early


----------



## Zakarri

santoyo.bay said:


> So far living for Kim Chi, Bob, and Acid.


Very much same. I wasn't too hot on Kim Chi initially after watching the Meet the Queens, but after watching Untucked and the first episode I'm starting to warm up to her. I love Acid Betty, she reminds of of other queens that are really attached to their and don't compromise their image. (Max, Milk, etc.) Also I love Bob for her comedy. 

I live for versatile comedy queens, I really can't stand beated pageant queens.


----------



## santoyo.bay

Zakarri said:


> Very much same. I wasn't too hot on Kim Chi initially after watching the Meet the Queens, but after watching Untucked and the first episode I'm starting to warm up to her. I love Acid Betty, she reminds of of other queens that are really attached to their and don't compromise their image. (Max, Milk, etc.) Also I love Bob for her comedy.
> 
> I live for versatile comedy queens, I really can't stand beated pageant queens.



Totally. Im actually also really liking Thorgy Thor, she's so sweet!


----------



## meowduck

Trixie Mattel as himself is sexy af omg and so is pearl &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; gosh leave me alone
Oh and i like milk too xD


----------



## oath2order

I'm iffy on Derrick Barry tho.


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> I'm iffy on Derrick Barry tho.



Same

Like, not even sure what to think ?


----------



## Contessa

Girl that elimination omg


----------



## poutysprout

A couple bars near me have Drag Race viewings every Monday, I've been wanting to make it out but haven't had a chance. I should catch-up so I can go next Monday.


----------



## Beardo




----------



## oath2order

typing this as i watch

Derrick Barry: "Oh my god Kim Chi is a horrible dancer she is soooo fat"

***** that ain't shade that's just rude

Acid Betty's a ****

Kim Chi's dancing...I feel for you gurl

I love that everybody is helpin' Kim

this was the most enjoyable main challenge my god


I was so nervous for Kim Chi.

chi chi oh my god with new england



Spoiler: OKAY THIS IS LIP SYNC TIME SPOILERS



oh my god i was about to have a heart attack if i risked losing kim chi or lail okay i can handle losing dax

OKAY KIM CHI IS SAFE I CAN HANDLE THIS

LAILA NOOO

OH GOD IT'S "I WILL SURVIVE" jesus christ this is gonna be good

dip in the song.

Laila's got this.

OKAY SHE STRIPPED bring dem ******* gurl

NOOOOO DOUBLE ELIMINATION

if she brings back shangela i swear to ****ing god


----------



## santoyo.bay

I have officially fallen in love with thorgy thor. Also I want to give Kim Chi a big hug.


----------



## Zakarri

I see a lot of people comparing Betty to Phi Phi, and I'm pretty iffy on it. Phi Phi was just an awful *****, including sabotaging Jiggly on purpose. Betty knows what she wants and wants it done, and I think she's a big part of why Chi Chi won and she was high, even if she had to struggle with Chi Chi for it.


----------



## oath2order

Guys

the Kim Chi curse



Spoiler











like an angel of death or a cat in a nursing home she follows the people who are about to get eliminated


----------



## Beardo

Ugh, I'll just wait to watch season 8, so I can find it in high quality without commercials. Binge-watching is much more fun. Of course, with my sister and friend who watch the show around, spoilers are a given, but the fine details will be nice when I can watch the season.


----------



## oath2order

Beardo said:


> Ugh, I'll just wait to watch season 8, so I can find it in high quality without commercials. Binge-watching is much more fun. Of course, with my sister and friend who watch the show around, spoilers are a given, but the fine details will be nice when I can watch the season.



someone hasn't found good sites 


why do you have a harvest moon avatar


----------



## oath2order

http://tinyurl.com/hgtk9a8

yessss


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> someone hasn't found good sites
> 
> 
> why do you have a harvest moon avatar



Ahhh tell me what you know lol

and I like Michelle


----------



## meowduck

Now sissy that walk

*dances*


----------



## Beardo

meowduck said:


> Now sissy that walk
> 
> *dances*



Same


----------



## oath2order

E3 got spoiled so here's my thoughts



Spoiler



**** naysha why would they bring her back

RIP MY CUCU


----------



## Geoni

Contessa said:


> Has anyone else seen the makeover challenge leak?



Reddit spoiled like the first half of this season for me. The lip syncs so far haven't been amazing but I expect that to change soon once it gets down to the nitty gritty. I wanna see Chi Chi, Bob, and Derrick lip sync just because I know they will eat a stage. 

I like a lot of the queens this season and to keep this spoiler free, I've been rooting for Thorgy, Bob, Kim, Chi Chi, and Cynthia after watching episode 1. I want Acid Betty to stay around for as long as possible because even though I don't want her to win she's a ****-starter and slays the runway every episode.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zakarri said:


> I see a lot of people comparing Betty to Phi Phi, and I'm pretty iffy on it. Phi Phi was just an awful *****



Phi Phi is fierce now. Check out her 365 days of drag.


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler: Snatch Game



YES IT'S CRAZY EYES

KIMMY JONG UN. KIM CHI OH MY GOD I JUST KEPT REPEATING "nooo noo noo" she's amazing but we didn't get nearly enough of it

Bob won snatch game yaaaasss

"Derrick Barry you are safe" ughhhhhhh

Acid Betty is such a **** "I did bad at snatch game but snatch gamer sucks" ***** please



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Snatch Game



YES IT'S CRAZY EYES

KIMMY JONG UN. KIM CHI OH MY GOD I JUST KEPT REPEATING "nooo noo noo" she's amazing but we didn't get nearly enough of it

Bob won snatch game yaaaasss

"Derrick Barry you are safe" ughhhhhhh

Acid Betty is such a **** "I did bad at snatch game but snatch gamer sucks" ***** please


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I just wanted to share that the other night I had a dream that my coworker, me and HILLARY CLINTON, we on a new Ru Paul show called Ru Paul's Drag Camp and it was like Drag University mixed with like Survivor? Cause there were a bunch of challenges and I remember me and the other girls were in the big pool collecting these things for points and Ru Paul and a panel of drag queens were narrating and stuff and it was funny, and after the competition was over we had to dress up and do out make-up and stuff and go out for judging and Hillary had done her make-up really bad and it was red GREEN and blue, and I was like, "What did you run out of white or something?" And she smiled and was like "I just wanna look good for those girly boys." or something and I was like wtf. it was a wild ride from start to finish and I need that show to be real now OK?


----------



## santoyo.bay

So snatch game….
-Made me fall in love with Thorgy even more, which I didnt think was possible.
-Bob doing Crazy Eyes was everything!
-Acid really let me down, I totally thought she could pull off Nancy. Even though she was a *****, Im kinda sad she's gone because she was in the top every challenge.
-I thought Chi Chi deserved to be in the top.


----------



## Zakarri

Milk, Max, Acid

Snatch Game killin my faves


----------



## Beardo

tbh Ru-up is the only thing I need in my life.


----------



## Xerolin

I still haven't watched it


----------



## Athera

I forced all my friends to watch Ru Paul's Drag Race on my 17th birthday ahahaha. I am proud to say they love Adore and Bianca just as much as I do c:


----------



## Beardo

Derrick is like Willam, minus everything that made Willam likable. 

Naomi looked so good though! Same with Thorgy, and Kim Chi.


----------



## oath2order

Derrick was carried by Bob


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Derrick was carried by Bob



Derrick has been carried this whole season lmao


----------



## JellofishXD

Derrick and Kim frustrate me so much!
Kim should've lip-synced in the 2nd episode where her lips weren't in sync and her dance moves sucked, thank god she looks ****ing amazing. Derrick...(lol no)
TEAM NAOMI!


----------



## oath2order

JellofishXD said:


> Derrick and Kim frustrate me so much!
> Kim should've lip-synced in the 2nd episode where her lips weren't in sync and her dance moves sucked, thank god she looks ****ing amazing. Derrick...(lol no)
> TEAM NAOMI!



That's the thing about Kim, her looks are FOR THE GODS. 

Next episode is the ball, where they design 3 looks, and I know either her or Naomi is gonna slay that.

Bob Kim Naomi (or Chi[sup]2[/sup]) for the crown


----------



## Contessa

Rip Thorgy the love of my life 


(But chi chi's lipsync omg)


----------



## JellofishXD

Derrick was such a ****** in untucked I can't even, she gives me Miss Fame vibes way too many times in the bottom three.


----------



## Peebers

Hi guys!! Do any of you remember me? I'm back! 
Okay so on topic- 

THORGY AND CHI CHI KILLED IT! 

Did you guys see when the beads fell, Thorgy just kinda stopped dancing and held her hand out, just in case Chi Chi was going to fall? 

I love her so much. 

And kim crying with the sad clown make up. It makes her look way sadder. I just wanted to hug her  
Naomi's Raven look.. YASSSS! 

I loved this episode so much


----------



## Beardo

Peebers said:


> Hi guys!! Do any of you remember me? I'm back!
> Okay so on topic-
> 
> THORGY AND CHI CHI KILLED IT!
> 
> Did you guys see when the beads fell, Thorgy just kinda stopped dancing and held her hand out, just in case Chi Chi was going to fall?
> 
> I love her so much.
> 
> And kim crying with the sad clown make up. It makes her look way sadder. I just wanted to hug her
> Naomi's Raven look.. YASSSS!
> 
> I loved this episode so much



Welcome back!~


----------



## tae

ayyy, never posted in here before i don't think but i finally caught up on the newest season my gosh this season is so interesting. i'm so sad to have seen a few of the queens leave so early on  

@when kim chi was about to cry in her flawless black and white makeup, holy hell i wanted to cry too. is it mean to say that i want derrick barry to have gone home? i'm so sick of the same look over and over and i'm so tired of the brittney thing. :/  they do a flawless job at brittney but it's so boring i wanted to choke them a few times.


----------



## Beardo

I ****ing hate Derrick oh my god


----------



## oath2order

https://gfycat.com/FluffyBadGander

just watch that

oh my god

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://gfycat.com/FluffyBadGander

just watch that

oh my god


----------



## Beardo

when derrick went home


----------



## JellofishXD

FINAL THREE HYPE!


----------



## Beardo

I'd be happy with any of the top 3 winning. They're all great


----------



## Fleshy

Beardo said:


> I'd be happy with any of the top 3 winning. They're all great



same, best top 3 yet


----------



## Fleshy

I've got meet & greet tickets for Kim next month, I'm super excited to meet her!!


----------



## Contessa

Team Kim all the way


----------



## Dorian

J'adore Adore Delano and Kim Chi was my baby this season.


----------



## Fleshy

I'm just about to watch the final now (damn uk for not showing drag race)


----------



## endlesssky

That show creeps me out a little, my friend suggested watching it at a sleepover and it made me feel really uncomfortable. I have nothing against them, I have a strong belief in being whoever you want to be, but it was just.. weird. It might have just been a weird episode or something though, I'm probably not gonna watch it again.


----------



## Beardo

mmmmpmmmppmpmhph

I am OK


----------



## Gregriii

endlesssky said:


> That show creeps me out a little, my friend suggested watching it at a sleepover and it made me feel really uncomfortable. I have nothing against them, I have a strong belief in being whoever you want to be, but it was just.. weird. It might have just been a weird episode or something though, I'm probably not gonna watch it again.



inb4 you get called transphobic


----------



## VanillaChase

Love love love drag race.  Was totally Kim Chi but I suppose I can live with Bob.


----------



## Fleshy

Spoiler:  *Spoilers*



I was team Kim too, but honestly I would have been happy who ever won, they're all great & bob was a worthy winner




​


----------



## JellofishXD

endlesssky said:


> That show creeps me out a little, my friend suggested watching it at a sleepover and it made me feel really uncomfortable. I have nothing against them, I have a strong belief in being whoever you want to be, but it was just.. weird. It might have just been a weird episode or something though, I'm probably not gonna watch it again.



I think that's what's great about the show is if you watch on you actually get to see that passion and find out that drag is actually a part of them being themselves and being who they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still salty that Naomi didn't win but Bob deserved it!


----------



## Beardo

I would've been happy with any of them winning. As long as Derrick didn't get into the top 3, I was happy.


----------



## hydrophonic

Bump!

I hope Skim Burley makes it into Season 9. I need more Dairy Queens.


----------



## Beardo

Dairy Queens are my favorites


----------



## lolita.x

the level of unprofessionalism?... unbelievable


----------



## hydrophonic

AS2 CAST ANNOUNCED. (http://www.newnownext.com/logo-rupauls-all-star-drag-race-season-2/06/2016/ )I AM GAGGING! #TeamDetox #TeamRoxxxy #TeamTatianna

​This confirms Alaska's ex T was true. DETOX LOOKS SICKENING HERE.


----------



## oath2order

Ugh I really don't care for Detox or Alaska

Katya and Ginger tho <3


----------



## Fleshy

hmm, idk about the allstars cast, i would have loved to see milk and max in there, just because im obsessed. I'm sure itll be good though.

I'm seeing kim chi tomorrow night & got meet and greet tickets, fun stuff


----------



## hydrophonic

FleshyBro said:


> hmm, idk about the allstars cast, i would have loved to see milk and max in there, just because im obsessed. I'm sure itll be good though.
> 
> I'm seeing kim chi tomorrow night & got meet and greet tickets, fun stuff



I'm sure we'll get them for AS3 (Max fan here). And please, ONGINA. Two seasons of All Stars and yet no Ongina?


----------



## oath2order

Ugh, Max is the worst, sorry.


----------



## Fleshy

oath2order said:


> Ugh, Max is the worst, sorry.



ah i love her, i met her too and she was honestly such a sweetheart lmao


----------



## tae

adore <3


----------



## JellofishXD

TATIANNA!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbh, I hate the fact there are no queens from seasons 1 and 3 I know the first all stars were quite heavy with season 3 queens and season 1 already only had 9 competitors but Ongina would be amazing and maybe Shangela but idk just a any random from season three would be nice lmao


----------



## oath2order

JellofishXD said:


> TATIANNA!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tbh, I hate the fact there are no queens from seasons 1 and 3 I know the first all stars were quite heavy with season 3 queens and season 1 already only had 9 competitors but Ongina would be amazing and maybe Shangela but idk just a any random from season three would be nice lmao



No chance of Shangela coming back. She got her second chance already 

I don't care for Ongina but TBH I just was hoping for not so many S5 girls.


----------



## JellofishXD

oath2order said:


> No chance of Shangela coming back. She got her second chance already
> 
> I don't care for Ongina but TBH I just was hoping for not so many S5 girls.


tbh, Ongina isn't my favourite either I just really want some Season 1 queens and to me she's the best choice.


----------



## oath2order

http://www.dragfans.com/


LORD JESUS HELP ME


----------



## MorningStar

I think Season 3 was my favourite just because of the Heathers. Carmen is beyond beautiful, Raja started the three or four season long trend of "quirky is beautiful," and Manila Luzon is incredibly funny and talented. I have both Hot Couture and Stuck On You on my iPod.

I've also been fond of various queens from later seasons, like Chad Michaels, Sharon Needles, Violet Chachki (especially after she settled the heck down), and Jinkx.


----------



## Beardo

Frankly I'm not sure who I want to see back...


----------



## hydrophonic

Go Morgan go! Go Courtney go! Go Mariah go!


----------



## Fleshy

Does anyone know when as2 is starting? I hate being in the uk and not being able to watch it on tv


----------



## hydrophonic

FleshyBro said:


> Does anyone know when as2 is starting? I hate being in the uk and not being able to watch it on tv



iirc, 25th of August.


----------



## Fleshy

Just seen the all stars 2 trailer, looks pretty cool


----------



## Licorice

I'm pretty hyped for all stars season 2. I'm rooting for Alaska probably.


----------



## watercolorwish

i went to my moms house today and pet my favorite lil corgi

- - - Post Merge - - -

FRICK WRONG THREAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MEANT TO SAY I WAS GONNA START WATCHING RUPAUL AFTER I FINISH THE SERIES IM WATCHING NOW LOL


----------



## oath2order

All-Stars S2E1 is gonna be a talent show


----------



## Beardo

Lmao everything is already leaked rest in piece


----------



## Alienfish

Blah, thanks for reviving this.. recently started watching and I think we are on season 6 here or something, doesn't beat 5 though haha.


----------



## Royce

out of topic but cocos intagram pics are so filtered, i can barely see her features, even her videos are filters lol


----------



## oath2order

GUYS I'M GONNA SEE BOB KIM CHI NAOMI CHI CHI THORGY AND KATYA TONIGHT


----------



## oath2order

oh my god bob noticed me she was doing some audience interaction stuff and oh my god she NOTICED ME ANBD IT WAS AMAZING


also kim chi lipsynced to this song






which was hilarious


----------



## coolycatty123

I think season 5 is overrated. It was good, but definitely not as good as season 4. I freaking love Chad Micheals. One of the best queens there is. 

About the All Stars 2, I'm excited to see it! Definitely backing Alaska- she's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Fleshy

AS2 is surprisingly better than i'd expected so far, rooting for alaska tbh


----------



## Licorice

Alaska is my fave but Alyssa has been doing so good and her runway looks have been just as good. If one of them doesn't win I'll be disappointed.



Spoiler



I liked Adore but she gets on my damn nerves. She should have known what all stars was gonna be like. Yeah the critiques were harsh but it's ALL STARS. You're supposed to up your game big time. You can't go up against people like Roxxy Andrews and Alaska and wear clothes that look like they came from rue21. I get it's her aesthetic but come on... You don't have to change your style just take it to the next level instead of looking homeless half the time but with 10/10 makeup. Her face is gorgeous but she needs to make the rest match.


----------



## Fleshy

^



Spoiler



I agree, honestly Adore is one of my favorites and she's so lovely, but I'm guessing she's pretty used to being _adored_ (being a fan fave and all) and the critics EP1 were a shock (I think they were slightly too harsh though in all honesty). I can't understand why she chose to go on all stars tbh, she's doing great and has loads of people who love her drag (I do), I don't see how all stars would have benefited her anyway. I do wish she was replaced with someone though.


----------



## Licorice

Fleshy said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, honestly Adore is one of my favorites and she's so lovely, but I'm guessing she's pretty used to being _adored_ (being a fan fave and all) and the critics EP1 were a shock (I think they were slightly too harsh though in all honesty). I can't understand why she chose to go on all stars tbh, she's doing great and has loads of people who love her drag (I do), I don't see how all stars would have benefited her anyway. I do wish she was replaced with someone though.





Spoiler



I do think they were a little too harsh on the first day with her. It would have been cool to see another earlier queen (s2 or s3) in her place. I think Adore is great but not All Stars material I guess.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Honestly, I was shocked to see adore go home. It was a stupid choice to be honest. Other than that this season of all stars is pretty good. I was rooting for Tati (hopefully she comes back) but now im mainly rooting for Katya or Alaska.


----------



## vel

that show makes me cry with laughter, i enjoy it so much


----------



## HHoney

I am so far behind on seasons I feel like an abandoned ACNL mayor afraid to find their dreamies gone    

Sashay Away...


----------



## dizzy bone

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Honestly, I was shocked to see adore go home. It was a stupid choice to be honest. Other than that this season of all stars is pretty good. I was rooting for Tati (hopefully she comes back) but now im mainly rooting for Katya or Alaska.



Samesssss. Tati is one fierce *****... I've always liked her. She left too soon  COME ON ***** SEE ME WITH THEM HANDS!! I really hope she comes back tho


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

dizzy bone said:


> Samesssss. Tati is one fierce *****... I've always liked her. She left too soon  COME ON ***** SEE ME WITH THEM HANDS!! I really hope she comes back tho



Right and I was soooo excited to see her back and see shes grown a lot but sadly she went home too early. I'm really hoping she comes back and slays the competition.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Anyone still watching this show?


----------



## boujee

Loving detox <3


----------



## Believe

I haven't seen tonights episode but im excited. Katya better not have been eliminated. Im avoiding spoilers rn so ill comment later~


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does anyone have a stream of tonights episode?


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

I haven't seen all Stars 2 since episode 4 :< anyone know where I can catch up?


----------



## Antonio

Over 124 pages, wow.


----------



## Believe

I just watched the most recent episode and all I gotta say is.. wtf


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Believe said:


> I just watched the most recent episode and all I gotta say is.. wtf



Couldnt agree more. Its gotten so unfair. TeamKatya all the way


----------



## Believe

It really has. 


Spoiler



I'm actually a huge roxxxy fan.. but this just isn't right.


----------



## JellofishXD

Wow late to the party but still #TeamTati for life even with all this riggedness ugh hate this top 4


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to catch up, last episode I watched was where they were all talking trash after Alyssa got voted off then the mirror turned into a window. XD Love this show so much, trying to avoid spoilers, I'll see if my boyfriend wants to catch up with me tomorrow.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

I'm so pissed at who went home.


----------



## JellofishXD

let's bump this back up!


----------



## JellofishXD

i'm bumping this back up for the new season!


----------



## biibii

“you sure talk a big game for someone who got 13th place in a 12 person season” 

gagged.


----------

